# July 2014 IVF Buddies



## amy8686

I'm gearing up for my first IVF in July. Who's with me?

I have unexplained infertility except for 1 blocked tube. It makes me nervous to go into IVF not really knowing what's wrong, or whether it'll help, but I'm hopeful that we could at least get some answers out of it, if not a pregnancy.

I'm on birth control pills now, scheduled the trial transfer in June, and the rest is just waiting for now.


----------



## siempre

Hi Amy,
We are considering July IVF. I'm on IUI#3 this cycle, trying to decide how many more IUIs to do..We are unexplained, although likely endometriosis. I'm also 33. Have to talk with my RE office this week to see if July IVF is even possible for us. I have 2 weeks off work at the end of July, which would make it the perfect time to just do it. (although maybe that's bad because I will have more free time to obsess!)
I'm also like you that maybe the IVF cycle will give us more clues. The unexplained diagnosis is driving me crazy


----------



## lizzie78

Hi Amy,

I'm going to be a June/July IVF so i'll hang out here if that's ok as I'm homeless at the moment :flower:

I'm on Long Protocol and just waiting for my AF which should be due in the next week or so then will start down regging 21 days later. I'm expecting to hit EC and ET by mid July but I guess anything could happen! this will be my first round of IVF and I'm feeling apprehensive after so many years saving up the ££s to get to this point it all of a sudden is starting to feel real!

Lizzie


----------



## lizzie78

I meant to say that it must be nerve wrecking when you are going into IVF with lots of questions still to be answered. I'm 'lucky' in some ways because we know we have male factor issue but that isn't to say that I won't throw up any surprises along the way. I'm trying to take each day at a time and feel positive that if there are any other issues we are so far unaware of then at least we will start to find that out soon and be able to mitigate them. I guess I'm approaching my first cycle as a learning curve.


----------



## kscar

Hello ladies. May I join you? I too will be doing IVF in July. I am also unexplained, but I have a feeling it is endometriosis. My RE doesn't want to do a lap though. She says that IVF will bypass all of that if it is there. I hope she is right. I am also a little concerned because I will be on bc for about 5 weeks when they typically have you on it for 3. I should start af this weekend and start my first pack on bc pills.


----------



## amy8686

Siempre - I'll be off from work too. I've been waiting for summer so I wouldn't have to do this while teaching. Yes it means more time to obsess, but it also means less stress about scheduling appointments and no problems if we end up feeling crummy. I got so bloated and uncomfortable on injectibles last summer that I couldn't imagine trying to hide it from my high schoolers. 

Lizzie - I know what you mean about it starting to feel real! It's been an "in-the-future" thing for so long that I had a little freakout session when I got to my last period and called the doctor to start actually talking details. It didn't help that that landed on my 34th birthday. :-/

kscar - I'll have been on birth control pills for at least 5 weeks too. My clinic starts women on it whenever necessary to line up our cycles with their IVF schedule (since it's a smaller clinic, they only do IVF every other month and they bring out the necessary specialists at those times). I don't think it's a problem to be on it longer than 3 weeks. And my doctor also passed up a lap because IVF would likely bypass anything he would find. It makes me a little bit nervous in case I was one of those cases where the lap would have helped, but overall I'm glad to have one less test to do (and pay for). 

Looking forward to hearing how things go for all of you!


----------



## kscar

Thanks Amy! That is such a relief to hear.

Wishing everyone the best!


----------



## amy8686

Hi ladies,

Well, I got my tentative schedule and my clinic is ordering my medications! I'll be continuing birth control until late June, and starting Lupron then. My office visits are all in early July and retrieval should be mid-July.

I thought I'd be completely and utterly freaking out at this point, but I'm actually relieved and ALMOST excited, now that I have specifics to look forward to. 

Any news with any of you?


----------



## lizzie78

Hi Amy, I had my first scan this morning so I'm waiting for my protocol to come through now before ordering the drugs. I start DR 6th June so should be having retrieval at more or less the same time as you. I completely freaked out last night and have had cold feet about the whole thing all week but now that I've had the scan and everything is ok I'm feeling a bit more settled about things. I think I've done too much reading of forums in the last couple of weeks and I'm panicking that the odds are not in our favour. Hopefully my positivity is coming back though ready to give it my best shot :)


----------



## lizzie78

Bumping thread for lady in another thread looking for cycle buddies


----------



## Bordeaux

hi Ladies , hope its ok to join I am aiming for my 2nd ivf in July. Unfortunately my first ended in a chemical/ early miscarriage.

I am 27yrs no known issues dh has low count and motility.

please let me know if I can help with any questions you may have. 

last time I only did mild ivf this time the focus will be getting embryos to store.

what are you all doing in preparation ?


----------



## Plex

:hi: Can I join too? Im (hopefully) starting my next ivf in july :happydance: 
Ill be on short protocol taking menopur/cetrotide. Wish i could plan on when to start but my cycles are so damn irregular i havent got a clue when :dohh: 

Wheres everyone at treatment wise? I had my nursing session last tuesday so am good to go after a endometrial biopsy after my body chooses to ov

xx


----------



## amy8686

Hi ladies!

Plex, in terms of where I'm at right now: I'm on birth control, scheduled the trial transfer (with hysteroscopy) for mid-June, and Lupron will start June 20. I'd be ready to go sooner, but my clinic only does IVF at certain times during the year.

Bordeaux, for preparation I am anxiously and obsessively analyzing every single aspect of my life. That's not helping much. Seriously, though, I am:
-Eating as much protein as I can (I don't like meat so I often don't get enough protein)
-Drinking no caffeine or alcohol
-Limiting sugar
-Limiting dairy because it causes me inflammation (which in my mind is doing bad things to a potentially developing egg)
-Being fairly strict about only eating organic, and limiting exposure to chemicals
-Exercising a lot, especially yoga
-Seeing a chiropractor to keep my hips in alignment (because they tend to be way out of whack and cause a lot of muscle tension)
-Seeing an acupuncturist every 2ish weeks
-Taking prenatal vitamins

My doctor's take on all of these things are that they might have a small effect, but they're not going to make or break me getting pregnant. But I want to look back and know that I did everything possible, so I won't have regrets if it doesn't work. So, I'm ok with being a crazy person for a few months.

Bordeaux, since you've been through it before: any tips for us? Things you wished you had known?

Plex, I like your photo... I just had that conversation/argument with my mother the other day. :)


----------



## Bordeaux

yes I hope all you ladies have a vitamin and mineral check . it was only after my ivf I had this test done and found out I was very low iron, zinc and selenium which are all key ingredients.

I too gave up lots of the things you mentioned but the women who succeeded on my forum from the last cycles are those who did business as usual and no major changes.

The other thing that seems to help is an endoscratch which I will be having this time as I made it to a chemical pregnancy last time.

I did short protocol last time and really went well only problem is that it's very rare to collect any embryos to freeze.

The other thing is acupuncture I didn't do it last time but have been doing it since and it really relaxes me.

Also have a clear plan for your tww its horrible in fact the worst part. you will want to have company and something to help pass the time.


----------



## Plex

Amy - How frustrating that your clinic only does ivf at certain times of the year - im quite lucky my clinic is fairly flexible although its shut this month. It has periodic cleaning of the embryology lab - every so many months. Bit annoying when you only want to get started! 

How u getting on with the birth control? xx

Bordeaux - I agree with the endo scratch - i had a chemical last time too and im having the scratch this month (sometime) Im also taking lots of supplements - pregnacare comception, coq-10, vit D, omega 3, vitex, royal jelly. Im seeing an acupuncturist aswell and i agree with you - I feel sooo relaxed afterwards!! I was sceptic beforehand but am def a convert :haha: Also Im trying to take a lot of protein by the way of chicken stock. However not doing too well with that lol Im eating healthy and trying to drink lots. I ave heard a pint of milk a day really helps with egg quality too :)xx

afm - Im cd27 and waiting to ov - I dont always ov so am not hopeful this month :grr: I need to ov in order to have the endo biopsy/scratch (im being tested to see if i have high levels of natural killer uterine cells - they only can test after ov) Waiting for my body to work makes me loose the will to continue - i like to know whats what and when things are going to happen so i can plan things but because my periods are so messed up i cant plan for anything! So plenty of waiting for me :coffee:


----------



## Bordeaux

Hi Plex ,


looking at your post I can see that you have a fair number of underlying issues how did you find you have these ? One thing I have noticed about ivf is that not all clinics investigate additional problems which could contribute to problems.

Is this your 3rd ivf ? if so what are you trying differently this time ??


----------



## Amt1979

Hi 
Hope it's ok to join, I'm waiting to start icsi just waiting for AF, it's awful isn't it you don't want her to come when your trying and now I want her to hurry up and get here lol. I'm on a long protocol, we both have issues so icsi is the only way for us. But fingers crossed for everyone.


----------



## lizzie78

Hi Plex/Bordeaux,

I'm doing the usual things, cutting out caffeine, down on alcohols. Eating healthily and light exercise along with prenatal vitamins. Other than that I've started acupuncture again which I find really helpful and relaxing. My acupuncturist is trying to get everything aligned for me at the moment and certainly shifted something on Friday as I've been feeling tired and a bit nauseous since. Feeling a bit better today so hopefully that will be the end of it. Apparently I have too much water...?!

I have my injection teach, next acupuncture and start down regging with burselin on Friday 6th so until then I don't have much to do. Will order my drugs when the protocol comes through the post and I'm going away for the weekend with a friend next week so hopefully it will be here before I know it. Good tip about the tww and planning something. I'm not sure what though as we are trying not to tell people but I'm going to have a think about it. I'm fairly sure I want to take the time off work as I have a very stressful job but it makes sense not to leave myself it's two empty weeks just to obsess in!

Xxx


----------



## lizzie78

Hi amt1979 welcome! I'm doing icsi too, it's the only option for us. I think ivf is 99% waiting!

When do you think AF will come? Hope it's soon for you xxx


----------



## Amt1979

Hi lizzie

She's not due for another couple of weeks but am getting the meds next week, it all seems very real now lol, how far along in the process are you?


----------



## Plex

Bordeaux said:


> Hi Plex ,
> 
> 
> looking at your post I can see that you have a fair number of underlying issues how did you find you have these ? One thing I have noticed about ivf is that not all clinics investigate additional problems which could contribute to problems.
> 
> Is this your 3rd ivf ? if so what are you trying differently this time ??

Yeah im on my 3rd ivf this time and itll be my 2nd transfer - i seem to produce decent quality eggs (thankfully!) but just low on number. I donated my eggs the first time round to a unknown recipient and unfortunately she didnt become pregnant.

As I have PCOS it was assumed that i would produce a large number of eggs and was a high risk of ohss. Contrary to that i was a slow/poor responder on both ivfs so they tested my FSH and AMH levels to determine my ovarian reserve - fsh came back 9 which is high, this means my body is having to work harder to produce the hormone to make me make eggs. And my AHM was 10.7pmol which is low on the uk scale, this is a general marker for ovarian fertility potential. which is why ive now been diagnosed with diminished ovarian reserve as well as having multiple cycsts on my ovaries so still pcos :wacko: not a common combination, lucky me :dohh: 
Also I have had several miscarriages 3 of which (recently) have been chemicals so ive had the screening for that which found the clotting disorder. Everything has been a process of elimination really - im quite hopeful with this next cycle :D

Im going all out this cycle lol coq-10, royal jelly, vit d, vitex, omega3, pregnacare conception, acupuncture, healthy diet (with lots of protein) and im going to try relaxation/meditation techniques too. I'll have a biopsy/scratch the cycle before then use the embryoscope for my lil embies :D one recommendation from the clinic was to reduce stress (as if!! Dont they know im doing IVF?!!) Im like, yeah the whole ivf thing never stresses me out :haha: 

Theres so much stuff to think about with ivf - its so damned expensive and emotionally draining :( Will you be changing anythin major this cycle?

Gosh! Sorry for the essay :blush: xx


----------



## Emmi

Hello there - can I join you Ladies??? I am going to start injecting in 11 days time - 2nd IVF for me and long protocol. Am very excited at having a 2nd go but also so very scared as I know how hard the hearbreak can be.... Am 43 and alas not getting any younger! Issues for us are hubby's motility which is a bit erratic and our age......

Am doing the usual - healthy eating, gentle exercise, and no wine which is a killer as I could do with a glass or 2!!!

Plex - am in Warwickshire too 

Lizzie - now is that you from Care????

xxx


----------



## Plex

Amt - :hi: Good luck hun & hurry up AF!!! When are you starting ur down regging? cd21? Best of luck to you :hugs: xx

Lizzie - Acupuncture does weird things!! I swear by it now :thumbup: Never EVER thought id say that :D 

Good luck with starting ur injections in a couple of weeks - its all pretty straightforward which is good as i dont do complicated lol Def plan something for your tww - it will help you get through. I was off last time but got bored and ended up doing way more than i shouldve. Im planning on doing things but with minimal stress :D xx


----------



## Plex

Emmi said:


> Hello there - can I join you Ladies??? I am going to start injecting in 11 days time - 2nd IVF for me and long protocol. Am very excited at having a 2nd go but also so very scared as I know how hard the hearbreak can be.... Am 43 and alas not getting any younger! Issues for us are hubby's motility which is a bit erratic and our age......
> 
> Am doing the usual - healthy eating, gentle exercise, and no wine which is a killer as I could do with a glass or 2!!!
> 
> Plex - am in Warwickshire too
> 
> Lizzie - now is that you from Care????
> 
> xxx

:hi: Heya hun - good luck for starting!! What meds will you be on? Ive got2 go back to my clinic as I dont have everything on there :dohh: and want to pay for it all in one go - payings the painful part an i like do get it over with like ripping a plaster off :haha: dont have to think about it too much then - although the regular repayments on the loan with be a constant reminder :dohh: 

Which clinic are u at if u dont mind me asking? Im at the crm at cov hosp :D xx


----------



## Emmi

Where are you based Plex - I live in Warwick and hubby lectures at Cov Uni!!! Small world hey!!!

I am at Care at Northampton - the stats for my age were good so we chose there. It's a lovely place with lovely nurses.:thumbup: The meds I am on are burserelin and my stimms are menupor and gonal f - my trigger is pregnyl.

We are very lucky as my parents are paying for this:flower: We are broke after the last ivf but my lovely mummy is determined to be a grandma again. :kiss: So - we'll see what the future holds - all so emotional this bleedin journey!

xxx


----------



## Amt1979

Hi Plex

I'm still new to the lingo lol so I'm not sure what down regging is lol but I start taking the pill on the first day of my period and then I start the injections about 10 days after that I think lol.


----------



## Plex

Im living in Rugby but my hubby works in Warwick :haha: def small world :D

Im on short protocol and taking menopur 300iu, cetrotide and will be on some form of progesterone injection and tablet. Pretty sure ill be taking pregnyl for trigger aswell. After collection ill be taking clexane 40mg injection to prevent clots. Not sure if i have to add anything else yet as im still waiting on test results.

Lucky girl :D its really good of ur parents to help you out! :flower: we're taking out a loan and saving like mad in the process so it better damned work :haha: 

How much have u paid for ur meds? Ive had a quote for 650 but thats without 2 meds so am thinking it'll be around 800-900 in total. xx


----------



## lizzie78

Ha ha Emmi, yes it is me Lizzie from care :winkwink:

I live I in Hinckley so not far from either of you. In fact I pass you both most days since I commute to Amersham!


----------



## Plex

Amt1979 said:


> Hi Plex
> 
> I'm still new to the lingo lol so I'm not sure what down regging is lol but I start taking the pill on the first day of my period and then I start the injections about 10 days after that I think lol.


down regging (down regulating) means taking meds to quieten your ovaries in order to then start the stimulating drugs :D what injections will u be on? xx


----------



## Amt1979

Oh lol :dohh: I'm on the pill from cd1 then about 10 days later I'm on buserelin injections for a week then adding in the gonal f and am hoping that my egg collection will be on the 16th July, but af can be early so will wait and see lol


----------



## Plex

Lizzie - lol how weird is that? 3 of us in the same area starting treatments around the same time :D xx


----------



## Emmi

Yay - thought it was you Lizzie!! Hope that you are doing okay today!

Now that really is a small world - Rugby isn't too far at all but crikey Lizzie - that's quite a commute from Hinkley to Amersham!

Yes - it's so lovely of my parents. It's not that they have the cash at all but they have more than us as we are still reeling from paying for the last one.

I am on the highest dose of drugs so had to fork out a whole lot....But I had a box of gonal f left over from last time so that saved me 300 odd pounds.

Amt - it's a lot to get your head around but we will all get there!

xxx


----------



## BabyDancing13

Emmi said:


> Yay - thought it was you Lizzie!! Hope that you are doing okay today!
> 
> Now that really is a small world - Rugby isn't too far at all crikey Lizzie - that's quite a commute from Hinkley to Amersham!
> 
> Yes - it's so lovely of my parents. It's not that they have the cash at all but they have more than us as we are still reeling from paying for the last one.
> 
> I am on the highest dose of drugs so had to fork out a whole lot....But I had a box of gonal f left over from last time so that saved me 300 odd pounds.
> 
> Amt - it's a lot to get your head around but we will all get there!
> 
> xxx

Emmi!! I'm so glad you get another go! You deserve this so much. :hugs: We are scheduled to start in August for round 3 xx


----------



## Emmi

Awww Babydancing how are you Honey???? Really wish I wasn't seeing you here - but we have to keep trying. Fingers crossed for August - let this be a lucky year!!!! xxx


----------



## BabyDancing13

Emmi said:


> Awww Babydancing how are you Honey???? Really wish I wasn't seeing you here - but we have to keep trying. Fingers crossed for August - let this be a lucky year!!!! xxx

I'm not too bad thanks- struggling with diet and exercise at the moment. Need to get my butt into IVF mode and quick! :shrug: It's like we were only starting this journey a day ago... time flies but it sure hasn't been too fun. Let this be our time :flower: Hope you're well xx


----------



## Emmi

No- it hasn't been fun...I have been through the emotional ringer and am so tired but I just can't give up. If the IVF had worked last time - I would be having the baba about now.....All so cruel. Am sure you know the feeling....

Yep - have been trying to eat as healthy as possible though hubby has bought home some profiteroles today!!! 

Really hope it's your time too - we really all deserve it so badly.

xxx


----------



## Bordeaux

yeah a chemical pregnancy is tough you think you have reached your goal then its snatched. I am not giving up anything this cycle except red meat last time I did not give up anything either except limit dairy


----------



## amy8686

So what sorts of things are you all planning for the 2ww? I've been thinking of things to do around the house... enjoyable things, but still, nothing that'll take more than a couple of hours at a time. 

I felt so bloated and miserable during the 2ww of my last IUI (either from slight overstimulation or the progesterone, or maybe both) that I didn't really want to see anyone or go anywhere. I do have a couple of close friends who know what is going on who will surely come over to distract me, but I'm reluctant to make plans beyond that!


----------



## lanet

Hi girls. I just did ivf April/may, I had my egg retrieval may 5th and will be doing fet June 27th. This one cycle of ivf seems to be taking months! 
Kscar I was on bcp for 5 weeks too and I did well (a little too well)...


----------



## Emmi

amy8686 said:


> So what sorts of things are you all planning for the 2ww? I've been thinking of things to do around the house... enjoyable things, but still, nothing that'll take more than a couple of hours at a time.
> 
> I felt so bloated and miserable during the 2ww of my last IUI (either from slight overstimulation or the progesterone, or maybe both) that I didn't really want to see anyone or go anywhere. I do have a couple of close friends who know what is going on who will surely come over to distract me, but I'm reluctant to make plans beyond that!

The 2 ww is a killer....I went mad last time but it's so difficult to get a balance of keeping the blood flowing but not doing too much!!! I have a doggie that I need to walk to so gentle walks and then just anything to keep my mind occupied - books and movies! And yes - seeing good friends is always a good distraction. We are only telling my best friends and immediate family but having a giggle with folk can only help.:happydance::thumbup:


----------



## Plex

:hi: hows everyone doing? xx


----------



## amy8686

Plex said:


> :hi: hows everyone doing? xx

It depends on when exactly you ask me. I'm flip-flopping between scared/anxious/pessimistic and really excited that we're finally getting on with this. A few times, I've even thought that maybe it'll work!

I got my detailed schedule yesterday and that did make me more excited. An upside to getting all emotionally worked up over the past few months is that when I finally saw the reality of what we'd be doing (how many drugs and office visits), it was actually not as bad as I expected. 

We also ordered all of our drugs yesterday and I'm SO thankful that my clinic is willing to order from Europe for those of us with no insurance coverage. All of the drugs (minus Progesterone) were only a little over $1000, factoring in that I have a box of Repronex left from my last IUI. I've heard of women paying a lot more for drugs. Suddenly $1000 seemed like a bargain. :-/

How about you, Plex? (And everyone else!)


----------



## Emmi

Morning Ladies - I think it is totally normal to feel every emotion under the sun Amy from minute to minute! I can't keep up with how I am feeling - relieved, anxious, petrified, etc
But it I don't try again, there will always be what ifs!

I got my massive box of drugs yesterday and start injecting on Tuesday - am trying to take one day at a time.

Hope that you are doing okay Plex - and the other ladies??

xxx


----------



## BabyDancing13

Hey, 

I've just got a quote for my prescription, £1085, which is surprisingly less than I thought. Having endometrial scratch in July (£200), and ICSI is £4150. Freezing costs are £450 but we won't pay that until we know if we have embryos to freeze. 

I have to call the clinic with a period that starts between 5th and 28th of August to start the Norethisterone. Not long to go. 

Hope everyone is keeping well? It really is an emotional rollercoaster, but hopefully worth it for all of us. xx


----------



## Plex

Amy - thats kinda how i feel about this all, Im findin it hard not to pin all my hopes in it. We cannot afford another for a few years and thats time i dont have :(

I agree that the whole thought of this process is much more daunting that going through it, the worst part is the wait for the fert report then the tww, i like to know stuff instantly lol

$1000 for ur meds is an awesome price!! :happydance: I saved £30 on a couple of bits (I have seperate scripts) and i fell a bit silly for how excited about it i feel :haha: Its so damned expensive before meds as it is!!

Have you got an approximate start date now then? xx

Emmi - :happydance: Yay for starting soon!!! I really enjoy going through and organising my meds :blush: I have several bags for different bits - its funny im not a naturally organised person but with ivf stuff im super efficient lolol 

Im so eager to join you!! Did you say you were on long or short protocol (sorry if youve already told me) xx

Baby - Where did you go for your meds? Ive got some of my stuff from asda but most from alcura. My meds are about £915 I did get a quote from boots for 1500!!! Its amazing how much people with infertility get ripped off :( Awesome feeling when you get the best price going though! :happydance: xx

Afm - Cd33 = OV!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::dance::plane::muaha::yipee::headspin::drunk::drunk::ninja::juggle::juggle::tease::wine::football::beer::wohoo::loopy::loopy::rain::rain::bunny::fish::dog::wave:\\:D/=D&gt;

........sorry did i get a bit carried away there??? :blush: Im so damned excited!!! that means i will be starting about 27th June!!!!!!!!! WOOP WOOP!!!!!!! xxxx


----------



## BabyDancing13

Plex said:


> Amy - thats kinda how i feel about this all, Im findin it hard not to pin all my hopes in it. We cannot afford another for a few years and thats time i dont have :(
> 
> I agree that the whole thought of this process is much more daunting that going through it, the worst part is the wait for the fert report then the tww, i like to know stuff instantly lol
> 
> $1000 for ur meds is an awesome price!! :happydance: I saved £30 on a couple of bits (I have seperate scripts) and i fell a bit silly for how excited about it i feel :haha: Its so damned expensive before meds as it is!!
> 
> Have you got an approximate start date now then? xx
> 
> Emmi - :happydance: Yay for starting soon!!! I really enjoy going through and organising my meds :blush: I have several bags for different bits - its funny im not a naturally organised person but with ivf stuff im super efficient lolol
> 
> Im so eager to join you!! Did you say you were on long or short protocol (sorry if youve already told me) xx
> 
> Baby - Where did you go for your meds? Ive got some of my stuff from asda but most from alcura. My meds are about £915 I did get a quote from boots for 1500!!! Its amazing how much people with infertility get ripped off :( Awesome feeling when you get the best price going though! :happydance: xx
> 
> Afm - Cd33 = OV!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::dance::plane::muaha::yipee::headspin::drunk::drunk::ninja::juggle::juggle::tease::wine::football::beer::wohoo::loopy::loopy::rain::rain::bunny::fish::dog::wave:\\:D/=D&gt;
> 
> ........sorry did i get a bit carried away there??? :blush: Im so damned excited!!! that means i will be starting about 27th June!!!!!!!!! WOOP WOOP!!!!!!! xxxx

Getting all from Alcura as they don't charge VAT as it's through our hospital. Also our quote is good considering we are having 40 vials of gestone, x3 boxes of 1200iu meopur, and everything else. x


----------



## Emmi

Morning All!

I am on a long protocol - which is what I was on last time. It seems to take forever but what to do!

I shopped around for my drugs but I didn't really find much difference and the company that supply my clinic drop everything at your door. I am on a real high dose and thankfully, I had a box of gonal f 1050 left over from last time that cost £300.

Your nearly there Babydancing - the waiting can be hard sometimes but not long now!

xxx


----------



## amy8686

Plex - Yep, I got my starting dates for everything. Lupron starts June 20, and the rest of the injections start July 5. ER should hopefully be July 16.

My nurse sent me a super-organized calendar with check-boxes on each date listing the things I need to do or take. I'm so thankful! I would have done that myself, but then I would have been nervous that I'd missed something. It's even color-coded! :)


----------



## Bordeaux

Just had my consultation on Thursday , they have put me on short protocol again so financially and time wise this is great . I have some gonal f, cyclogest and ovitrelle left over so really trying to 
drive the cost down! 

I will be doing an aqua scan and endostratch on the 4th July .

just focusing on getting my vitamin and mineral levels to a good place thats all we can do at this phase


----------



## BabyDancing13

Bordeaux said:


> Just had my consultation on Thursday , they have put me on short protocol again so financially and time wise this is great . I have some gonal f, cyclogest and ovitrelle left over so really trying to
> drive the cost down!
> 
> I will be doing an aqua scan and endostratch on the 4th July .
> 
> just focusing on getting my vitamin and mineral levels to a good place thats all we can do at this phase

Good luck :flower: what is an aqua scan?? x


----------



## Bordeaux

its a saline wash and then they put camera inside to make sure there are no issues. Really nervous about this


----------



## lizzie78

hi all, sorry I've not been around. I went away for a long weekend with a friend and her mum which has done me the world of good. My meds are being delivered on Thursday and I start Buserlin on Friday. I'm also on Long Protocol and already feel like it's been going on forever without injecting anything!

Bordeaux - I'd be nervous too but I'm sure it will be over quickly for you and will totally be worth it for peace of mind and to make sure that everything that can be done is done before you carry on iykwim.

How is everyone else?

xxx


----------



## Plex

Bordeaux - Im not sure about an aqua wash but ive had a hycosy which is where they try to flush your tubes with dye to see if they are clear etc. It was uncomfortable but not painful and it was over quickly -ask if theyll let you look at the scan monitor to see what theyre doing - that took my mind off things for a minute or so xx


----------



## Plex

Biopsy/ scratch scheduled for 9th June at 2.30pm!! :happydance: Hopefully ill be starting my cycle on the 27th fxd! xx


----------



## Emmi

Hello Everyone - how is everyone today??

Finally started down reg'ing today - good to actually start injecting but boy oh boy it's all so emotional! Excited but petrified if it fails again.... But what to do but give it a good go!!!

xxx


----------



## Plex

Emmi - Yay for starting!!! :happydance: xx

Im officially starting on the 27th June at 8am! :D


----------



## Plex

Lizzie - Good luck for starting on Friday :happydance: do you have your baseline scan scheduled yet? xx


----------



## amy8686

Ooh, congrats on starting Emmi! I bet you never thought that one day you'd be EXCITED to start injections. :)

Can't wait to track your progress... fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Emmi

Plex - 27th June will be here before you know it! Keep busy busy and the time will fly by!

I know Amy - the waiting to start again has been crazy! We had to find the money and it seemed like it would never happen! But at least I am on the crazy train now so here's hoping!

How's you Lizzie??? Haven't seen you on the other forum - really hope that you are doing okay?

xxx


----------



## lizzie78

Hi all,

Emmi - great news that you have started - well sort of, you know what I mean :) How are you finding things, ok I hope? I'm already an emotional wreck so goodness knows what state I'll be in by the end of this! I'm a bit shy on the other forum although I do read what everyone writes. I know a lot of you already know each other so don't want to barge in :)

Plex, I'm injecting buserlin until my next AF arrives then i'll call the clinic to set up my baseline scan before moving onto stimms.

Plex/Amy, when are your next appointments (sorry I'm hastily typing at work so might have missed you telling me that already!)

AFM, total nightmare at work, had a good sob about it all over DH last night and am trying to figure out a way to minimise the stress I'm under as I've heard conflicting things but really don't want to risk it negatively impacting our first cycle. I've been waiting 8 years for this so don't want my job to ruin it now!


----------



## Emmi

Ahhhh Lizzie - I miss you on the other forum! I was chatting to you before all the others arrived. Some people just come on and just talk about themselves and I don't care for that but us old timers are really supportive. So please come and say hello!!!

Sorry that your situation at work is not great. Does your line manager know that you are going through IVF?
Yes - it is about minimising stress and anxiety so I really do hope that you find a way. Big hugs to you Honey!!

Oh and yes - am an emotional mess - the mixture of drugs, high hopes and hormones makes for a very weepy Becky!!!!

xxx


----------



## lizzie78

:flower: thanks Becky I'll definitely pop in and it's nice to know I'm not the only one already going around the twist!

My line manager knew about the IVF but has just gone off on long term sick (yesterday) and I'm expected to step up and deputise as head of department. Not brilliant at the best of times as I already have a stressful senior role. I'm meeting with my Director next week to discuss. I don't know him well as he has just replaced my previous Director so I'm not sure how to play things. I think I'll wait and see how the conversation goes but it's probably best that I tell him about the treatment and just hope that he can be understanding provided that I step up the rest of the time.

Sorry everyone else, banging on about me today, think I needed to get the worry 'off my chest'. Hope you are all ok too.

xxx


----------



## Emmi

Well that's good you have a meeting with your Director. I am sure that IVF is treated as a medical procedure so they really should be sympathetic to your needs. But I can understand the worry of it all - it's important that you are able to put yourself first without any unnecessary stress so see what can be sorted.

And it's good to share on these forums or else your hubby gets the brunt of it which can be difficult! I am so emotional at the moment with the 'what if's' and hubby can't listen to that especially after he has dealt with a whole load of needy students - he is a Fine Art Lecturer.

So care, share and rant away!

xxxx


----------



## haleiwamama

Hi ladies, may I join in?

Im currently on birth control pills so technically my ivf cycle started in June, but my transfer wont be until (probably) July.. Anyone else started already?

I'll be on the Ganirelix protocol.. not sure I know what that means yet and I dont have a real schedule yet... but very excited to finally have some real hopes about a BFP!!


----------



## lizzie78

Hi Haleiwamama of course you can join! My EC won't be until July either :)

Emmi - thank you. Little ray of hope on the horizon with a request from my ex director (via a 3rd pty) to call him as he has a job for me if I want it so I'm going to call him in the morning and find out more about it.


----------



## amy8686

Hey Haleiwamama! My ER will be mid-July too. Just birth control for now.

Lizzie - my next appointment is next week on Friday, my trial transfer with hysteroscopy. I'm dreading it... I don't do well with speculums and apparently I have a difficult cervix. But the end is in sight, at least, which makes it a bit easier to tolerate these things.

Turns out I'll need to travel while taking Lupron. Those of you who have taken it before: is it easy? On my injectibles IUI cycle, I had my husband do all of my injections so I could just look the other way and pretend it wasn't happening. I'm going to have to be a big girl and learn to do it myself! 

Lizzie, good luck with the work stuff! At least being busy might make the time go quicker? Hope you can find a way to de-stress in the meantime. And if you do figure out how to de-stress, please tell us how to do it. :)


----------



## lizzie78

Amy - glad that at least they know that you have a naughty cervix and are doing a trial although I don't blame you for not looking forwards to it! Not sure about the lupron but I am going to do my injections myself. I love my husband but the thought of him pawing me to pull off a plaster makes me nervous never mind coming at me with a needle and good intentions lol. I have my injection teach tomorrow.

Xxx


----------



## Emmi

Morning Ladies - how are we all today??

Hello to you haleiwamama - how wonderful to be living in Hawaii!

Amy - it's tough doing the injections if you have an issue with it but you will be surprised what you will do and overcome for something you really want. 

Lizzie - how did your teach go?? The nurses are so lovely at Care - really hope that it was okay?
And fingers crossed with the possible new job - that would be just great!!!

xxx


----------



## lizzie78

Emmi - teach is in the morning :) big needle day tomorrow! Injection teach at 10 am, acupuncture at 4pm and first injection tomorrow night. Everything feels a little bit surreal right now!

How are you getting on with your injections and moods?


----------



## Emmi

Crikey - busy day for you tomorrow Honey!!! But in some ways - that's good - it will be fresh in your head and you will just have to get on with it.

Injections are fine for me- I don't mind needles and as I have love handles, they don't hurt at all. Am very emotional but I don't think that it's the burserelin, I am just so scared that it won't work......I am trying to be so positive but you can't help but feel - what if.

But gotta be in it to win it - so on we go!

Let us know how you get on Honey!!

xxx


----------



## lizzie78

Aww Emmi, that's just made me want to give you a big hug. You do have to be in it to win it and I really hope it is all worth it this time for you. Will let you all know how I get on tomorrow xxx


----------



## amy8686

Emmi - I'm plagued by the what if's too. It's hard to feel optimistic, having been on the journey for so long. Also, I think I'm remaining not-overly-positive partially to protect myself from getting my hopes up and having them crushed. The most positive thing I consistently feel about this is that at least we're doing what we can, so I won't have regrets later. If I actually got pregnant, then hey, that would be a bonus.

In other news, which I'm celebrating today, my doctor decided that I will just do progesterone injections, no suppositories. I've heard that the PIO injections are tough, but I hate hate hate suppositories. Did I mention that I hate them? They were the most stressful part of my IUI (they caused me so much irritation that it became hard to get them in). So, I feel relieved about that. If this works and I need to continue progesterone into the 12th week of a pregnancy, we can reevaluate the options in case I don't want to do the injections that long.


----------



## lizzie78

Amy - that is good news, let's hope it's the first of more to come!

Emmi - how are you feeling today?

Afm, I did my first injection so feel relieved to have got that under my belt so that I can stop imaging in it to be worse than it actually is.

Hope everyone else is doing ok?

Xxx


----------



## Plex

:hi: Hiya all - been awol for a bit so just checking in with you all :D Not much to report here unfortunately - working all weekend nights and looking forward to starting! Jealous of you girls already injecting yourselves (Never though id say that! :haha:) Anyways, sorry this is a rambling/brief post - im at work :dohh: xx


----------



## Emmi

Amy - it's so hard isn't it.....Getting the balance of being really positive but knowing the absolute heartbreak when it doesn't....My hubby is so positive and sometimes you need that blind faith that it will work to keep you going. But it's such a difficult journey.

And great news about no suppositories!!! Yay to that!

Lizzie - you go girl!! It does get easier so woop woop to you!

Plex - you will be joining us real soon!

Am feeling okay today - just very bloated really!!! But I was out with the girls last night which really cheered me up. I have told one of the girls who I am close to about the IVF. I said I would drink cranberry juice but tell everyone that I was on vodka and cranberry juice. They were on wine so I was happy to get my own drinks.....Until they all got so sloshed and wondered why I looked so sober and started ordering me double vodkas!!!! So my poor friend had slyly neck my drinks and lets say the pot plants got an extra watering!!!!

My lovely friend was totally wasted by the end of night - I felt bloody awful!!! 

xxx


----------



## lizzie78

Plex - lol I know what you mean, I was always desperate to get started and it is nice to feel like I'm finally doing something!

Emmi - ha ha that has made me chuckle imagining your friend having to drink your drinks as well as her own. That is a friend indeed, I wonder how she feels this morning!

Hope everyone else is ok on what is a miserable rainy day in the midlands here

Xxx


----------



## Plex

Amy - Im on the progesterone injections too with a progesterone tablet aswell, i had intense - cant sit down type - internal burning on the suppositories, like (tmi) all the skin was peeling off from my insides :blush: I hate injections but would rather inject than go through that again! 

I know what you mean about not wanting to get your hopes up too much - its damned hard not to hope when all we want is for it to work! xx

Emmi - ur poor friend lolol she took one for the team :thumbup: good on her! How u getting on with the injections? xx

Lizzie - Funny i feel the same about injecting, its a kinda love hate thing ive got going on with it lol xx

Well I have a day and a half left till my biopsy - not looking forward to that! Especially as I feel like ill need more than just over the counter pain killers beforehand!


----------



## lizzie78

Plex - just wanted to wish you luck for your biopsy tomorrow. When will you have the results?


----------



## Emmi

Hello Ladies - hope that you are doing okay?? I have just watched the film Beaches - am in bits! Love love Bette Middler.

Crikey Plex - that sounds awful with the suppositories!! Yay to the injections. And yes - good luck with the biopsy. Really hope that all will be okay.

How's you Lizzie today?? What crazy weather we have today - 4 seasons in one day! How are the injections going???

Am on day 6 down regging - feeling really bloated but in general, I have no issues or side affects from the whole thing so on I go!

How are you doing Amy??

xxx


----------



## amy8686

Plex - Good luck with the biopsy!

Emmi - Ugh, bloating. I should be more thankful right now for the fact that I'm not bloated, because I know it's going to change soon. Glad you feel ok otherwise, though. :)

I'm increasingly anxious about my trial transfer / hysteroscopy Friday. I hope the Valium works really well, and I'll take ibuprofen too. My husband is driving me and we're both taking the day off, so I'm hoping it isn't too traumatic and we can enjoy the rest of the afternoon together. A long walk and dinner out, maybe. We've been having positively lovely weather here in Oregon... sorry to hear those of you in the UK haven't been so fortunate!


----------



## lizzie78

Amy I'm sure the Valium will do its job but planning nice things to do later with DH is a good idea. I always need something "nice" to look forward to when I'm scared of things.

Emmi - I haven't watched that in years! I'm having an "80s film fest" during my tww so have added that to my list :) as for the weather in the uk - crazy!!!

Plex, as I said before good luck xxx

Afm all ok. I was a crazy person yesterday, think maybe my own hormones, work stress and the whole ivf thing just got completely on top of me but today has been a better day. Off to do. My injection shortly and DH wants to listen to my hypnotherapy cd with me afterwards as he is jealous of how much sleep I've been getting since starting it lol

Xxx


----------



## Emmi

Ahhhh Amy - there is so much to worry about and so much to make us nervous. I know that in those situations - it's good to try and relax the body. I am sure the valium will work well and doing nice things always helps with hubby.
Our weather is crazy - sunny and hot 1 minute and then torrential rain and thunder the next!!! You just don't know what to wear.

Lizzie - too funny - I have stockpiled all my fav films for the 2ww - 80's classics from Pretty Woman to the Breakfast Club to just some of my fav films like Bridesmaids, Bridget Jones, My Big Fat Greek wedding... Need to keep my mind busy busy in that horrendous 2ww!

I have so many hypnotherapy cd's - some work better than others. My mind is like a lit bunch of fireworks at the moment and I need to switch of big time. Seems like such a long way to go with so many thoughts and emotions.
I think it's just natural to have good days and bad days..... I really do feel for my lovely hubby - when he comes home - he never knows if he is being greeted by Mary Poppins or Cruella De Vile!!!

xxx


----------



## Plex

lizzie78 said:


> Plex - just wanted to wish you luck for your biopsy tomorrow. When will you have the results?

Thanks! I'll have the results in about 3 weeks so just in time to start the steroids after collection if needed :thumbup: xx


----------



## Plex

Emmi - down regging gave me lots of bloating too and i felt like the injecting was going on forever!! Its hard to find a not injected spot especially once stimms start lol I do have plenty of tummy to use though :haha: How much longer with the down reg do u have left now? xx

Amy - :hugs: hope all goes well with you on friday hun - doesnt sound like a pleasant procedure :( hopefully you'll get that nice meal out in the end! xx

Lizzy - ooo that hypnotherapy cd sounds fab! which one have you got? I always struggle to get to sleep - think its having so much on my mind xx


----------



## Plex

Emmi said:


> I really do feel for my lovely hubby - when he comes home - he never knows if he is being greeted by Mary Poppins or Cruella De Vile!!!
> 
> xxx

 :haha: oh the joys of injectibles xx


----------



## Dauson

1st IVF in July. 34 years old. I lost a tube due to an ectopic in June 2012. The other tube is hydrosalpinx. I'm on birth control pills now.


----------



## Plex

:hi: Dauson - welcome :) good luck for your cycle! Are you doing long or short protocol? xx


----------



## lizzie78

Dauson - welcome :flower:

Plex - I'm using one called the ivf belief cd by dr Helen McPherson. I've tried a few others but the voices annoyed me. Experiment with DH listening last night didn't go well though! All I could here was him rustling about so he is banned tonight until after I've done it!

Emmi - yesterday was definitely Mary poppins so dread to think who today's personality will be.

Hope everyone has a good day xxxx


----------



## Plex

Lizzie - Im now going onto amazon to check it out!! :D how long do u listen to it for? xx

I had my biopsy done today and it wasnt great but at least its done now. On a down side for today paid for my meds - (i need them asap)onlyto be told that the clexane im getting is only 20mg and not 40mg like it should be - that means 2 yes TWO injections instead of one........ :grr: apparently they sting like heck too so wudve preferred 1 injection!! Also ill be taking 4 injections a day!!!!! too damn many injections.......


----------



## haleiwamama

Ladies, my doctor wants to skip the fresh transfer and go straight to FET... he says the success rates are 5-10% higher with frozen blastocysts... what does your doctor say about this? Im 31, so Im not sure it would make that much of a difference...


----------



## lizzie78

Plex - whaaat??! That's crazy, can't they supply you the 40mg from somewhere else? As for the CD its in three parts so im only on the down regging one at the minute which lasts for about 25 minutes. I found ti difficult to settle my mind last night and got irritated with myself so didn't drift off to it like I have been doing although I have to say that as soon as I put my ipod away I must have gone to sleep because DH said I was fast on when he came up.

haliewamama - I have heard that a lot of places like to do FET. I think there is a higher success rate because your body has time to recover form all the egg production and recovery before going ahead with transfer. Emmi probably knows a bit more when she stops by.

I'm feeling better today, felt lousy yesterday but either acupuncture has helped or I've manned up a bit as im typing this whilst travelling backwards on a 100mph train without feeling too sick lol. Eating seems to help too which is a worry for my bloated waistline!

hope everyone else is ok xxx


----------



## Emmi

Hello Ladies,

Awww Plex - that really sucks!! But am sure that if you have to do 2/4 injections - you will manage, we surprise ourselves with what we will do for something we want so badly...

haliewamama - a fet transfer has a higher success rate indeed so don't worry and don't panic! It sounds like your clinic want to do the best for you so please don't google too much and scare yourself.

Lizzie - glad you are feeling better! I am so bloated and want to eat everything and anything!! AF would be due today but am sure will be delayed because of the burserelin.....How ironic that the only time I want AF to arrive - it will be bloody late!!!! Grrrrrrr....

xxxx


----------



## amy8686

Ugh Plex, sorry to hear that! But congratulations on being done with the biopsy. One step closer.

Haliewamama - I've heard of that too. My doctor hasn't mentioned it, but then again he generally only gives me small chunks of information at a time, when I need it. So I wouldn't be surprised if he didn't bring that up until later, when we see how my body has responded to things. I would think it would be frustrating to have to wait longer and do another cycle for the FET, but it does seem appealing to transfer when your body is less stressed.


----------



## Plex

Halei - My doc tells me that the chances reduce but only slightly with a frozen transfer but then all clinics have different success rates so its more than likely the case where u are :D xx


----------



## Plex

Lizzie - still havent looked for that cd :dohh: was going to but got distracted lol The clexane shot is partly my fault as i paid for the lot before i realised the mistake so hopefully the double shot thing will only be short lived :D

Its great that your doing/feeling better too xx

Emmi - True i think i'll man up to however many injections i have to take - eyes on the prize and all that :thumbup:

Im rooting for af to hurry the hell up for you hun! Its sods law, when u want it here its late and when you want it late its early :grr: damn af xx

Amy - have you been through all ur meds and things? So exciting!!! xx


Im really bloated today - think its cos of the biopsy :( I feel internally bruised :cry: poor lil me lolol


----------



## amy8686

Yep, I've gotten all of my meds and I'll be talking them over with the nurse after my trial transfer / hysteroscopy this Friday.

We have this trunk-like coffee table in our living room with hardly anything in it, so I decided to make that my IVF Organization area. I have sections for each type of medication, a section for paperwork, a section for needles and stuff, and a miscellaneous area for things like pregnancy tests. It makes me happy. Sometimes I open it just to admire my organization.

Plex, hope you wake up healed from your internal bruising. That doesn't sound fun. :(


----------



## Plex

:haha: Im the same Amy, although i have various blue bags that i section into each med with enough needles and syringes. Ive got a little pack thing that ill then put my daily dose of meds in :) Theres something oddly satisfying about sorting through the meds, kind get that christmas feeling :D xx


----------



## RayeAnne

Hi ladies! I tried to read back a few pages to catch up lol 
I'm new here!

Hoping to do IVF in July. I have my education day on Friday, so I'll find out then.
I have NO idea what I'm doing! <3
There is SO much to know and learn about IVF.

I'm happy to find a place where we can talk about it all together!

So let me jump right in lol
I want to do IVF in July, but they said something about being on bc pills for 3 weeks at the start of your cycle (that will be the very end of June). How can I be on bc for 3 weeks and still get a cycle in? Am I confused?


----------



## Emmi

Oh Amy - that really made me smile - that you like to open up your trunk to look at your organisation  I was super organised for my first IVF but for this one - am a bit more....well, lets just say that my meds are still in the cardboard box that they arrived in ;-)

Plex - how are you feeling today??? Hope that you are feeling less sore.

Lizzie - how's you doing today?? Mary Poppins or Cruella?? I am more Humpty Dumpty - feel totally roly poly!!! Still no AF even though I had some spotting last night - I am literally going bananas!

Hi Rayeanne!

They really will explain everything to you on Friday, I know how daunting it all is when you don't have all the information. Yes - I have heard of ladies having to go on the pill before IVF but I am not sure of why etc. But try and not use Dr Google too much as you can get a bit overloaded with everything.

But welcome aboard!

x


----------



## Plex

Rayeanne - :hi: Hiya - good luck for you cycle when it starts! 

The frustrating thing about ivf is that it seems every clinic has a different way of doing things :grr: like Emmi says you'll get the majority of your answers on fri from the nurses :) For example im taking northisterone to induce a period then ill have a baseline scan either day 1, 2 or 3 then start stimms straight away - short protocol. Even when i did a long protocol i never took bcp. I think some clinics like to have them in the protocol, think it helps shut everything down so to speak :D xx

Emmi - Im alot better today thanks! Impatient to start!! Still no af?? That would truely drive me insane! ill do a little 'bring on af dance' for you - :bunny: xx


----------



## RayeAnne

Thanks girls!!! <3

I'll let you know how everything goes friday :)

I am def NOT using Dr. Google lol I've done that for so long, I learned my lesson!


----------



## Plex

Dr google is just so damned tempting and scary lolol what times ur appointment on friday? xx


----------



## lizzie78

Ha ha ha Plex at the AF dance!!!

Emmi - I'm sure you don't look like a roly poly lol. I'm having a bit of a psycho day varying between Mary and cruella tbh. NOt too bad as I can just about reign cruella back in at the minute. I'm wondering if my hypnotherapy cd might be doing me more good than I expected because I thought I'd be a lot worse than this by now because I'm so emotional normally. Just the fuzziness and headache I could do without but onwards and upwards. Hope AF arrives soon, I can't believe it would be able to resist Plex's dance routing :)

Hi Rayeanne - good luck for Friday it really will all make a lot more sense after that appointment.

Xxx


----------



## Plex

:D 

have you girls told many people about your treament? xx


----------



## lizzie78

Just my sister, my boss and one friend. How about you?


----------



## Plex

I have told my two best friends our respective mothers and my boss. Telling them was hard, kinda awkward yunno? especially my boss, whos a HE by the way. Although theyve all been lovely! I do kinda get fed up about talking about it so much though, For our first we never told a soul and i kinda wish we never did this time :( although the support is amazing :D xx


----------



## amy8686

Plex - Your organization method sounds great too! Hmm, maybe I'll reorganize mine to be like yours. And if I don't like it, then I can put it back. But all of your bags are blue? I might want color-coded ones. :)

Emmi - I like the Humpty Dumpty image. That's kinder (or at least more humorous) than the descriptors that I came up with for myself when I was so bloated during my last IUI! I will have to remember that.

RayeAnne - I'm on birth control now. My doctor believes it gets a better response when you start the other meds, having shut things down for a while. It also helps the clinic control the timing of my cycle, which makes scheduling easier. And watching these other ladies wait impatiently for AF to show up, I suppose it's nice that we have medication deciding exactly when it'll happen!

I have to tell you girls my dream last night: I had somehow found myself in the UK. It was like a day trip, despite the 12-hour flight. And I was wandering the streets thinking "Oh, I should look up those girls from the message boards and visit them while I'm here!" 

In terms of telling people, we've been pretty open. Most of my friends know. I've been giving disclaimers that we don't want to talk details when we're in thick of it, and that we won't be giving news either way for a while afterwards. I'm hoping that will let me glean the support of my friends (which has been so helpful so far) without having too much pressure on the results. We'll see if I come to regret having so many people know. 

So far, one of the biggest upsides of telling people is that it's cut down on the constant questions about when we're going to have kids, and comments on my biological clock, and hints that we should "start trying." Most people are more sensitive now, and I need that.

Thankfully I'll be off from teaching, so I didn't have to tell my boss and I don't have to try to hide a bloated belly from my overly perceptive high school students.


----------



## Plex

:haha: i just thought u could bag them up them put them in the chest :thumbup:Ive labelled the bags lol :blush: but i would recommend the small day pouch of meds thing that makes it more discreet - i have to inject at work, so the little pouch means i can sneak into the bathroom and inject there and no-ones the wiser! 

That was a long trip in your dream for a day excursion lol 

Its great that your off work - i think its important to focus on yourself although some people need the constant distraction of work - i work quiet nights so prefer to be off and distracted in the day time :D

Anybody else like me? I want to fast forward to when im pregnant and thinking, it was all worth it and im like 30 weeks pregnant! xx


----------



## Emmi

Morning Ladies!!!

Ahhhh Amy - what a fabulous dream! I am sure that we could all show you a good time over here in your dream too though I think you may need more than a day!

For my last ivf, we told quite a few people but nothing prepares you for a fail and then to have to tell people that it didn't work was full on heartbreaking.
So this time - we have limited it to a few close friends and family. But it's no surprise that we are desperate for a family so I think most people know the journey that we are on.

How's you today Lizzie??? I have a whole load of hypnotherapy cd's but still have trouble sleeping, my mind never stops!! It is all so emotional this journey - not only the need to be a mummy but also all those damned drugs that we have to shove into us! Honestly - can you imagine if we had to swap roles with our hubbies!!! I say to my hubby many times that while I pump myself full of hormones and have the trauma of dildo cam, egg collection and transfer - all he has to do is get happy in a cup!!!! Sheeeeesh!

How are you Plex??? Well I think your bring on AF dance may have worked! Really hoping that it will get heavier so it really is the witch and I can book my down reg scan!
A sure way to get the witch flowing is a bit of rumpy pumpy so even though hubby was knackered last, I acted like he was an adonis and I needed no other man than him in my moment of pure sexual needs ;-) So I think that really helped - your terrible Muriel!!!

xxx


----------



## lizzie78

Amy - just shows how the brain works through things while we sleep. I bet you were exhausted after your night globe trotting though!

Plex - I think I'm a bit odd I have a very different feeling about this whole thing to what I expected. I've spent literally years waiting to get to this point and thinking about "when" I'm pregnant and now it's like I don't even relaise what it is that I'm in the middle of. I do the injections every night but don't really think about it in context of us trying to get pregnant. I'm not really sure why I'm thinking the way I am, it's almost like when I quit smoking and I only ever thought about getting through that day and never the end result iykwim. I sound even more crazy now that I've written that down!

Emmi - Woohoo for AF :) Have you called to book your scan yet? Glad that the bloating is going down too. it's hard to know what is related to 'normal' hormonal body stuff and what is as a result of AF these days. 

Hope everyone else is getting along ok?

xxx


----------



## Emmi

Yep - scan booked for Weds! It all seems so slow but I just break everything down into sections - so now I just hope that I have down regged okay!

Definitely not feeling so bloated so over the moon about that! The mad cravings for naughty food has stopped though I am really hoping that hubby brings me home something naughty! Love a bit of cake me ;-)

xxx


----------



## lizzie78

I'm sure you will have done hunni but know what you mean. I'm panicking a bit that I'm not down regging at all. Tmi warning but I have more cm than I have ever had before so I'm fretting a bit as it know buserlin increases your hormones before shutting everything down so maybe I'm not doing the shutting down bit....who knows!


----------



## Emmi

Ahhh Honey - just because you have CM - that really doesn't mean anything so don't read too much into that. Until dildo-cam has had a wee look at the down reg scan - you really don't know. And if you haven't down regged enough, then you just continue with the burserelin.

But I know - every day it's a bloody worry if everything is alright! Had have a piece of cake today just to celebrate that AF arrived pretty much on time!! Down regging can play havoc with the ole hormones so we just have to take it one day at a time!

xxx


----------



## lizzie78

Thanks Emmi, think I'm just a bit tired and moody today tbh but good to know as it has been bothering me a bit. Ah yes good old dildo cam lol. You have your next date on weds and I'll have to wait at least another week after that - shame ;)

X


----------



## Emmi

If you are ever worried about anything, just phone the nurses. They are really lovely and with my last IVF - I was phoning them constantly with the most bonkers questions. Peace of mind is always a good thing in this game as we have so much stuff to worry about anyway!

Ahhh - your day for the scan will come round quickly enough and if we ever did have the same date and time - look out for the crazy woman in the corner smiling lots, drinking tea and stuffing herself with biscuits ;-)

xxx


----------



## amy8686

Hi all,

Well, today was my trial transfer and hysteroscopy... success! It was all way less traumatic than I've been fearing. The trial transfer was super easy. I have NEVER used the word easy to describe anything using a speculum, but it went smoothly and I was surprised when my doctor said it was over. The hysteroscopy was harder... I had a lot of cramping when the camera was passing through. But it was bearable, and it was over fast enough. The screen was placed so my husband and I could see the entire view from the camera, and my doctor was narrating the whole journey. I had to look away as it was going through my cervix, but it was kind of interesting to see the inside of my uterus once it was in. And the best part, of course, is that everything checked out just fine. My doctor said the inside of my uterus was "beautiful." It looked kind of icky to me! My husband kept his mouth shut, but later he told me that he'd show me the inside of his uterus too if he could.

And, as I'd hoped, my husband and I made it a really great day together since we both had the day off. He kept me calm in the morning before the appointment, which is no small feat. And once it was all done, we saw a movie, ate dinner and frozen yogurt, and took a walk. I could get used to this.

He's whined a couple of times that his arm hurts because he had blood drawn. Whined to me, who had way more blood drawn today, plus the other stuff. But other than that, he's been very supportive. :)

How's everyone else doing today? RayeAnne, did you have your appointment?

Amy


----------



## lizzie78

That's great news Amy, so glad it all went ok,and that you have such a 'beautiful' uterus lol. Glad that everything has checked out ok for you and that you and DH had such a nice day together. The men make me laugh sometimes they don't have to do much compared to us but sometimes I think that just be harder, just watching us do it all while they sort of stand on the sidelines.

X


----------



## lizzie78

Btw the mention of frozen yoghurt now has me drooling. My dad lives in Florida and last time I visited he took me out for yoghurt, which tbh I thought was a bit weird until I tasted it and omg it was gorgeous. We don't have anything like that over here so could you have some for me too next please?!


----------



## Emmi

Oh that's fabulous news Amy. You have a beautiful uterus and had a fabulous day with hubby - now that's really having a good day! So glad that it all went well. I find looking at our bits on the screen is really interesting - we are such complex creatures!

Hope that you are having a lovely weekend Lizzie??? And Plex and the other ladies??

We've had an early Father's day today at my family home - with my family (especially my cute little nephews) and best friends. My mum made her amazing curry - no one can make Indian food better than my mum, her recipes are from the homeland and she is a pretty awesome cook! So I have stuffed myself today - tut tut! But back to the lettuce leavees tomorrow ;-)

x


----------



## lizzie78

Lol Emmi, the food sounds amazing! Glad you've had a good start to the weekend x

Quiet day for me today. Everything has swollen up including my eyelids (not a good look!) so just been taking it easy. Hope some swelling will have gone down tomorrow x


----------



## amy8686

Oh Emmi, I've been craving Indian food for weeks now. There are no good Indian restaurants around here. I'll have to make some... but I bet your mom's is way better.

Lizzie, what's making you so swollen? Just the down-regging meds? Is that an expected side-effect?


----------



## lanet

Hi ladies, I'm doing a fet at the end of this month. This one cycle has taken me nearly 6 months to complete! 
Have most of your started yet? 
I started with 5 weeks of bcp, then 150 follistim and 75 menapur for 10 days. I had 22 eggs and ohss! My retrieval was on May 5th and I haven't made it to transfer yet...


----------



## Plex

heya girls - sorry ive only been lurking the past few days :( I have my ups and downs and when im on a downer i only like to read as i dont feel up to posting. Its annoying as those days are getting more frequent! 

Im gunna have a quick catch up and reply xx


----------



## Plex

Lizzie - Hope the swelling has gone down :( why do you think thats happened? Is it cos of the warmer weather? xx

Emmi - All that talk of food is making me damned hungry!!! I right fancy a big ol chocolate cake, but have no access to ANYTHING as im at work!!!! :haha: Good luc for your scan on Wed!! xx

Amy - Glad the mock transfer went well :D You and ur beautiful uterus :D I dont know what idve said to that lol although id be dead chuffed knowing that i had an ideal home for my embies :cloud9: The other thing, not so nice :( bet ur glad its over now though, and at least you had a lovely day out afterwards! xx

Lanet - :hi: heya hun - good luck for your cycle :D I bet the ohss was awful :( I know a few ladies on here that suffered with it and it wasnt nice at all - how long did it take for you to recover? I bet youre itching to start FET? xx

Afm, Nothing to report here cept i started my northisterone on the 9th June and i still have another week of it left, im just praying that af doesnt rear her ugly head before the 25th!!


----------



## lizzie78

Hi all,

Plex, how are you to today? Is it just the meds/ the whole Ivf thing that's bringing you down or other stuff as well? Either way hope today is good day for you. 

Hi lanet, what a nightmare for you. I've seen you posting in some of the other threads so it's nice that you are joining us here :flower: I'm still down regging at the minute on buserelin waiting for AF to show some time in the next week or so, depending on how long she is delayed.

Amy, thanks hon. I'm assuming its a side effect of the meds as I feel bloated everywhere. DH just peered at me asking how I felt today then followed it swiftly up with "never mind I can see" lol :wacko:

Emmi, how are you today?

Xxx


----------



## Plex

Lizzie - when did u say ur scan is again? I really hope that swelling goes away asap for you - not nice :nope: 

I think its the culmination of everything, particularly with the ivf. It just gets me down cant remember who said it on here but im optimistic one day then pessimistic the next :wacko: I find it draining! 
Also I have a lil boy already and hes been sent for all kinds of tests/checks for developmental delays etc :( i think its too much worry at the same time. Its frustrating that nothing is ever easy :grr: 

I feel a lot better today though thanks! :D xx


----------



## Emmi

Ahhhh Plex - I hear ya Honey. Am feeling so weepy today. There's a few things bothering me but I just feel so emotional as ultimately I swing from high to low on whether this IVF will work. It's so very difficult.
I can imagine the worry you have for you little boy - school never teaches us how to cope with all this crap!

Ha, Lizzie! I think that my husband is feeling the same as yours. I feel so out of sorts today - it's a weird feeling. I had a fabulous time with family and friends yesterday and started to really miss my mum..... She is not too far away but I don't see her much as I want to and I think my hormones are just going a wee bit crazy. I was weepy on the phone to her and she was all bit like - stop being so silly and go and have some chocolate!

How are you doing Amy??

And all you other ladies??

xxx


----------



## lizzie78

Plex - I have to wait for AF before my scan and I generally have quite long cycles so it's probably going to be another couple of weeks I think. Life is crappy sometimes and just seems to throw everything at us all at once. Sending you hugs xxx

Emmi - I'm having a weepy day too. I was inconsolable this morning when the melon I wanted for breakfast was too green to eat lol never mind over the real stuff. My mum died a few years ago and I'm missing her so much going through all this so I can sort of imagine how difficult it must be for you but it sounds like the lady is talking sense telling you to hit the chocolate!

Hope everyone else is having a good day?

Xxx


----------



## Emmi

Ahhhh Lizzie, sorry to hear about your mum, it's all so hard. My mum nearly died 5 years ago but defied all doctors and came off the life support machine after multiple heart attacks, pancreatitus and organ failure. She is very fragile but doing really great even though she was diagnosed with breast cancer last year - hormone tablets seem to be working. She has given us the money for IVF- she keeps telling me that she is an old woman now and the only thing she wants is for me to be a mummy. I so want this to work for her....

I was that weepy that I put on my Les Miserables dvd so I could just let rip - boy did I bawl.

And how dare that melon not be ripe enough to eat!!!

xxx


----------



## amy8686

Oh Emmi, I'm in a very similar situation with my dad. He was just diagnosed with aggressive lymphoma and is undergoing chemo, leading up to a stem cell transplant (science is amazing, isn't it?). And he's given us the money for IVF, and he doesn't want us to even consider delaying it, as he wants nothing more than to be a grandfather. No pressure, right?

I'll be flying across the country this Thursday to be with him for a week before coming back to finish IVF (assuming he's still stable). I'll be starting my Lupron there. It's a shame that I'll have to be shaking up my routine at a time when I really want my body to be stable, but I'll do my best to eat regularly and exercise there.

Sorry to hear that so many of you have been hit with the weepies lately. I've had my share of them and I know they'll be back. At this very moment, I'm actually feeling somewhat optimistic. It's mostly the relief that my scans on Friday went well, and also I really think the acupuncture is helping my brain chemistry. We'll see how long this lasts, though. I'm sure I'll be joining you soon enough.

Lizzie, your melon story made me laugh, though I'm sure it wasn't funny at the time. The last time I was on injectables and they were making me crazy, moments like those felt like reality checks that the medications were really messing with me. Like, if I was upset and cranky about important things, then I'd just think "Well, this is me now. I've become a miserable and cranky person." But if an unripe melon made me cry, then I (with my husband's help) might think, "Hmm, this isn't normal. This might be the medications speaking." It helped a little bit to remember that.

Well, Plex, I hope some brighter days are ahead for you. Sending virtual hugs.

And Lanet, fingers crossed that this FET is a happy ending to a difficult process for you!

Amy


----------



## lizzie78

Amy, sorry to hear about your dad hon. My dad had non hodgkins lymphoma but (touch wood) has kicked it's sorry ass but it's a horrible thing to go through. You're right at least the melon thing made me realise the meds might be responsible. It's so hard to work out what is really me and what isn't these days! I think acupuncture has really helped me too, I'm due my next appointment tomorrow and think that should settle me back down -hope so anyways!

Emmi, hugs for you too hon. It's so difficult to see people you love so fragile. I am chuckling about the les mis escapade though because I felt like doing the same but haven't been able to shake DH long enough and a good sob just isn't the same if he's sitting looking at me with a look of obvious panic on his face. It probably means I'll bawl my eyes out over something insignificant at work tomorrow!

Lots of love to all xxx


----------



## Emmi

Ahhh lovely Ladies - so sorry that we have all gone through the crap with our parents. It's difficult to watch and makes you realise that life is so transient. My best friend lost both her parents within 4 months and she will always say - all the things that you keep planning to do - do them now as you don't know what the future holds and as for money - well it's just money. My mum is always saying that she can't take it with her and there's a great Scottish saying - there are no pockets in a shroud. 
But I like to think my mum will just keep going and going - she is a very tiny Indian woman who is totally eccentric who spends most of her time with tiny nephews as they all seem to be on the same wave length 

Amy - I really hope that your dad will be stable and am sure a visit from you will just the tonic for him. And yes - they can do so much these days with medicine!
And yes - the added pressure you feel....

Lizzie - so glad that you dad kicked non hodgkins lymphoma ass!

Ahhhh no - you got to Les Mis on your own - mind you, my hubby is a softie and would most probably bawl his eyes out too!!!

xxx


----------



## lanet

This thread moves so fast I don't know if I can keep up! Do you girls have a retrieval date/week or a stim start date? That might be easier for me to know where everyone's at. 
And yes the ohss was the most awful thing I've experienced physically. It took about 2 weeks for the fluid to go away and about 4-5 for the shoulder pain to go away, and I still have a weird pain in my rib! 
My transfer date is June 27th, I have my first lining check tomorrow. I'm on estrogen im injections so I'm hoping everything looks good.


----------



## lizzie78

Lanet, good luck with the scan although I'm sure it will be fine. I don't have a stims or transfer date as one depends on when AF shows up and the other on how I respond to stims. I don't mind if you can't keep track of me though ;)


----------



## amy8686

Lanet, if all goes according to plan, my retrieval will be July 16.


----------



## lizzie78

Emmi, How was the scan? Did you enjoy the complementary bourbon biscuits in the waiting room?

Hope all you other ladies are ok?

x


----------



## Emmi

All good with the scan thank you! All so nerve wracking but had a lovely nurse who showed me everything on the screen and explained it to me. So waiting to see when I can start my stimms. 

I was early for my scan and they saw me straight away and was in and out like a yo yo. So I settled in the waiting room afterwards and drank lots of tea and ate lots of the biccies:thumbup:

How are you honey? And everyone else?:flower:

xxx


----------



## lizzie78

:) glad you made the most of the free amenities!

Im ok, still no sign of AF so trying to stay upbeat but its starting to get to me a little bit. Messed my injection up last night as well so it hurt and then swelled/got red and itchy so a bit nervous of tonight's now.


----------



## Emmi

We have all messed up injections and it's such a painful experience, but it will pass. AF will come and if it doesn't arrive within a certain amount of time, the clinic will give you something to help bring it on. I was really lasted last ivf and it was just awful, but it will come.

take your time with you injection tonight, there's no rush and it will be okay.

xxx


----------



## lanet

Lizzie do you have to start af by a certain day? 
No fair my clinic doesn't have free biscuits! Lol 
My lining was already looking good on Monday and I have to go in again tomorrow (my clinic is 3 hours away, I kind of wish they didn't check me so often) things seem to be on track


----------



## lizzie78

Lanet ha ha about your clinic not having free biscuits I guess Emmi and I need to be more grateful! Wow, 3 hours away, that's quite a trek!

They have said they will give me something to bring it on if it hasn't arrived naturally by cd 40, I was just hoping to avoid the extra week down regging but it isn't that long in the grand scheme of things.

Emmi, thanks for the encouragement it helps to know it happens to other people and not just numpty me!


----------



## lanet

My period was late in January and I ended up missing the deadline and having to wait a whole extra month to start ivf. Then the day before I was to start stims my thyroid test came back high and they cancelled me that month too! So after starting the process in January I finally had a May retrieval, and then got ohss and the transfer got cancelled. I'm really hoping I get to finish this cycle finally!


----------



## lizzie78

Lanet what a total nightmare for you! I'm lucky that I can't miss a deadline in this case so just need to keep on waiting.


----------



## amy8686

Oh Lizzie, I messed up one of my injections last summer and I still can remember the feeling. I was bruised and itchy for about 3 days. Here's hoping I can avoid a repeat this time around.

I'm flying tomorrow to spend the week with my dad, so I may disappear from this board for a while. I'll try to at least read on my phone so I don't get TOO far behind, but it may be tricky to respond that way.

In the meantime, I hope everyone's doing well. Hopefully AF's show up soon, and scans go well, and no one bruises themselves too badly on injections. And if all of that could happen without any terrible cases of the weepies (or crazies), all the better. But if not, let's just hope our husbands can put up with us. :)

Amy


----------



## lizzie78

Amy - Hope that your visit with your dad goes well, it think you also start injects whilst you are there don't you? I'm sure it will do him good to see you :hugs:

As for me, it seems I didn't do anything wrong with my injection because I had DH watch me like a hawk last night and had exactly the same result!:shrug: So, maybe this is just how my body is going to react to them now!

Hope eoe is ok?

xxx


----------



## Emmi

Really hope you ladies are all doing good. I have been at a spa hotel with my beastie and I feel very chilled!
Am now on my stimms with my next scan on weds, need to keep busy and hope that my follicles grow!

Amy, I really hope that your dad is doing okay and that you enjoy your time with him.

Lizzie, every woman is different on the drugs so I guess you just have to somehow grin and bare it..... keep at it, you are getting there.

Pled, how are you getting on?

Lane, hope that you are doing good too??

Xxx


----------



## lanet

Lizzie did you try icing the area before injecting? That helped me with one of them that always turned red and burning. 
My lining check yesterday went great. No more appts now until transfer a week from today!!!!


----------



## lizzie78

Lanet that's great news:)

Emmi, hope the stims are going ok?

Amy and Plex hope you are both ok.

I'll try the ice tonight thanks for the tip x


----------



## Emmi

All okay with the stimms but I am only on the gonal f and burserelin, when I get on the menupor-thats when it gets really uncomfortable.

Yes, the ice really does help. Hope that is making it all a wee bit easier??
X


----------



## Plex

:hi: heya girls - sorry ive been awol, ive been having a rough week or so, will be glad when i start my ivf as itll give me something else to focus on!! Only 6days left till i start stabbing myself, :pop: never thought injecting myself would be so appealing :haha:

Im feeling quite insular at the moment so i apologise for the brief post - i just wanted to let you all know that i rooting for you and thinking of you all :hugs: Ill keep popping in, think of me as your regular friendly stalker:flasher: lolol xx


----------



## Emmi

How are we all doing ladies??? Hope that you are doing well plex, not long to go now.

Amy, Lizzie, lanet how are you doing? How's your dad Amy?

All okay with me, my tummy is so bloated but feel okay. I have my first stimms scan tomorrow and then one on Friday, grow follies grow&#65533;&#65533;

Xxx


----------



## lizzie78

Hi Emmi, good luck for your scan tomorrow. I bet you're nervous but sure you don't need to be and that everything will be going as it should be!

Nothing new with me, still down regging and still waiting for AF. Finally day 40 tomorrow so will call clinic to get my AF started so I can hopefully move on as I feel absolutely rotten at the moment!


----------



## Emmi

Ahhhh Honey, I know how it feels, my af was really late on my first ivf and it was awful. But yes, phone the clinic and they will get it started. Hang on in there, you will be on the stimms real soon. I am sure you are but drinks lots of water, it really does help.

Hugs to you lovely lady.

Xxx


----------



## lizzie78

Emmi - Hope the scan showed everything was on track. I suspect that at this moment in time you are probably eating all the bourbons in the waiting room and slurping your decaff tea :coffee:

Finally good news for me! Felt dreadful this last few days and more or less blubbed all over my acupuncturist this morning because still no AF. Anyway my lovely acupuncture lady worked her magic, made me feel a little better and AF arrived on the way home. DR scan and trial transfer booked for next Tuesday :happydance: Normally I'm thoroughly miserable at this point in a cycle but for once I feel completely the opposite!


----------



## Emmi

Ahhh, I know how you were feeling, it's so horrible. But so glad that you have come on and can now start planning the next stage, it's a good feeling to start the stimm drugs so onwards and upwards. Tuesday will be here before you know it &#55357;&#56835;

All okay with my scan, phew, about 14 follies growing al together. But Crikey, that waiting room is something else.... no-one even looked at me today!!! So indulged in the biscuits and cups of tea big time &#55357;&#56841;

Xxx


----------



## lanet

Still so jealous of your biscuits and tea;)
Glad to hear you can get started Lizzie! Woohoo! Do you have your meds?
Emmi your scan sounds great, what day of stims are you on?


----------



## Emmi

I'm on day 7 of stimms and have introduced menipur to bursereline and gonal f today. 

Biscuits and tea are essential when you are in a waiting room where no-one talks ;-)

X


----------



## lizzie78

Lol Emmi, I shall report back next Tuesday on status of the waiting room! Glad the scan was good, is your next one on Friday?

Lanet, I've been on buserelin for the last 3 weeks so will be adding gonal f next week when they confirm I can start stimming :)


----------



## amy8686

Hi girls,

Typing on my phone, so please forgive weird typos. :)

Emmi, day 7! You're so close. That's exciting. 

Glad to hear everyone is making progress of some sort. Plex, I've been thinking of you and I hope you're doing ok.

I'm having a great week with my dad. He's feeling really well this week so we get to spend fairly normal time together during this visit. I'm glad I was able to fit it in before the bulk of the IVF stuff starts.

I started Lupron last Friday and it's going well! I've gotten used to injecting without my husbands help, though I'll be happy to have him take over when there's mixing and other things to keep track of. I had one really painful one but I think maybe I didn't let the alcohol dry completely? 

My dad and I have been bonding over our medication times, taking vitamins and other pills together at various times of the day. And when the chemo nurse needed to give him a subcutaneous injection the other day and offered him a choice of locations, he chose belly in solidarity with me!

Have any of you been following the thread of June/July ivf's? I've been stalking them since they're just ahead of us and they're ending up with lots of great news! Gives me hope.

Happy injecting, friends.
Amy


----------



## Emmi

Hope that you are still feeling better today Lizzie, bet it's a relief that you are not still waiting for the witch. Yep, my next scan is on Friday..... can I face the waiting room ever again!!!!

Amy, so glad that you are having a good time with your dad, that made me smile. And how sweet that you have your pill time together, here's hoping that all will be okay with your dad. He sounds so very fabulous.

Not really stalking too many threads, I got to engrossed last time and this just takes over your life anyway so this time, just limiting myself. But hope is indeed very important.

Hope that you ladies are all doing good today.

Xxx


----------



## lizzie78

Amy, glad that your visit with your dad is a good one and that he is having a few good days whilst you are with him. You made me smile thinking about your dad choosing to have his tummy injected in solidarity - now that is love!

Emmi - AF seems to be playing hide and seek with me which is stressing me a bit. The clinic said if it hadn't arrived before tomorrow then my scan will have to be put back a week. I'm not sure whether it has arrived but is just going to be a weird one because of the buserelin messing with my system or whether it isn't really here yet. Had a migraine since yesterday so desperately trying to make it through the day so that I can get back to bed. Sorry I promise to rediscover some positivity soon!


----------



## Emmi

Oh no, I thought af was in full flow. The bursereline can screw up our bodies so much. I know it's disappointing if the scan is put back but it's better that your body is in tip top condition for when you start the stimming. So sorry that you are feeling so rotten, just look after yourself. I know you may not feel like it but when I had spotting, I jumped on hubby and tangoing brought it on.

Xxx


----------



## ZAS4

Hi Ladies, 
I hope its ok to jump in half way through your jouney?! Its nice to see some other girls from the UK here, I am from the South and am just starting my journey and wanted some advice and try to get my head around all the meds etc. 

We have been ttc for 3 years, unexplained had all the tests, and more tests before they would do anything!! So frustrating when I've known all along there was an issue (just a gut feeling). Anyway we have an appointment to see the consultant (first time) at the clinic, so feel like things might start moving now! 

I am hoping that they wont want to do any more tests as we have had heaps at hospital, did you all have to have extra tests when you moved over to the fertility clinic? I know I will have to have another scan and DH a sample, but other than that I am so worried they are going to fob us off for more tests and its just going to keep being delayed, at the moment I cant ever see it happening?!

Any information would be great. (wondering what stimms is?!)
TIA xxxx


----------



## Emmi

Hi Tia,

Is your appointment with private fertility clinic? I think all experiences are different but when you pay, the clinic want to see the results of certain blood test, rubella, lh, hep b, hep c etc. You should be able to get most of these tests done at your GP.

If it's the NHS, then I am really not sure what the journey will be. I started out with the NHS, and with my age, the best the fertility clinic could do was clomid, which wasn't much help as is seems that it's hubby's sperm that is the problem.

Stimms mean stimulating drugs. If you are on a long protocol, you are basically shutting down your reproductive system, down regulating and after, you begin to stimulate your follicles. But your clinic will explain everything to you so don't overload yourself with too much.

X


----------



## lanet

Zas in my experience, which is in the us, and private pay, the fertility clinic repeated any tests that weren't current (sad when your fertility tests have been so long ago!) then a repeat ultrasound for me and SA for dh. However, we had done 4 SAs at different places, but most don't look for the antibodies. So in our case repeating that test is what finally got us a diagnosis. 
Today I go for acupuncture and then head to a hotel later tonight for transfer tomorrow!!! I can't believe it, actually I won't believe it until it's done lol


----------



## lizzie78

Hi Zas, My experience is also of private but my tests were all so old we needed to have them redone. As Emmi saya, we could have had some done on the NHS but to be honest the cost was a drop in the ocean compared to everything else we are paying for and I know my Dr would have dragged his heels so we just had them done at the clinic. Sorry I can't help with regard to what the NHS options might be.

Lanet - omg that has sneaked up on me (although not you I suspect!). Lots of good wishes for tomorrow and hope you have a good nights sleep tonight ready to give your frosty the best home you can :dust:

Emmi - As soon as I posted that :witch: arrived properly so I'm all good for next Tuesday :thumbup: Good luck with your scan tomorrow, make sure you update us!

Amy - hope your visit with your dad is still going well x

Plex - hope you are ok too hunni 

xxx


----------



## ZAS4

Thank you ladies, 

Emmi, its with NHS, so thats probably why its taking so long! I think we will end up paying the same as going private in the end so should have maybe looked into going private in the first place! (and sorry for the confusion, I'm Zoe, not TIA, its an abbreviation for Ta In Advance! sorry!!)

Look forward to hearing your journeys, and hopefully mine will start soon!
xx


----------



## Plex

:hi: sorry ive been awol - had my baseline scan today and im good to go! I start my stims 2moro :happydance: I start cetrotide on the 2nd and I have my next scan on the 3rd July, so its all go here! xx


----------



## Emmi

Oh beg your pardon Zoë  How old are you? I think the thing with me was that I just didn't have time to mess about with the nhs. It's been a huge struggle finding the money but the difference in treatment is amazing. It maybe worth to see what the nhs offer you and look at time scales etc.

Lizzie, how are you doing? Not long now until your next scan!

Plex, that's great news! You are now on the crazy train!

Amy thinking of you honey.

Lanet, how has everything gone, hope that all is good?

I had my 2nd stimms scan and all growing nicely, my right side is growing faster than the left but am hoping that the left will catch up in the next 3 days. So another scan now for Monday.

Xxx


----------



## lizzie78

Plex that's great news! All aboard :happydance:

I'm officially a bit of a head case today. I've had what felt like a migraine for the last 3 days and it hasn't gotten any better. I couldn't get out of bed this morning, it was so bad it made me sick to move so I had a bit of a panic thinking it was something terrible and rang the lovely nurses at my clinic. As any sane person will realise it's just a side effect of the buserelin I'm on it just took me completely by surprise to suddenly appear like that after 3 weeks! The nurse was lovely though and pointed out at least it showed that the drug is doing what it's supposed to so all good news for my scan next week hopefully. It did bring it home to me how much perspective I've lost at the minute though!

Hi Zoe, things will start moving along before you know it I'm sure but if time is a pressure it may be worth looking at going private. The only thing is though that I'm sure I read somewhere that if you are entitle to HHS funding but choose a cycle privately I think you might lose the funding, ie you couldn't use it later. That may not be true for every PCT though.

Lanet - hope everything has gone well today and you are resting up at home?

Amy - sending hugs

Emmi - great news about your scan, not long now!


----------



## Emmi

Awww poor you Lizzie, bursereline can really play havoc.... Really hope that you feel better soon, keep drinking lots of water:flower:

I have lost all perspective, small things become huge. I was getting my knickers in a twist about all sorts but a few words from my bestie and I am feeling back to normal again. I am proper losing the plot:wacko: This journey ain't easy huh:dohh:

Xxx


----------



## Plex

Lanet - Just having a quick catch up and i see u went in for your transfer today? I hope it all went well hun? Whens ur otd? Congratulations on being PUPO!! xx


----------



## Plex

Lizzie - :hugs: oh wow :( I wouldve called the clinic too sounds like it was really nasty. Hows ur head now? xx


----------



## lanet

Hi ladies I can't believe I finally made it to transfer! Everything went smoothly. Otd is July 9 but no way am I really waiting that long;)
Here are the embies 
https://i137.photobucket.com/albums/q219/kristylanet/Mobile%20Uploads/image-11.jpg


----------



## lizzie78

Lanet- so happy for you that you finally got to this point!! If you don't mind me saying so they look very handsome embies :mrgreen: Sending them lots of sticky dust, enjoy being PUPO before the urge to POAS gets to you too much :dust:

Emmi - hang in there Hun, I know the next bit is the scary bit. I think the injections is almost "safe" as the only expectation around it is that they work as they should do iykwim. After this it's scarily out of our hands. 

Plex - thanks, bit better today. DH drove us to our caravan in snowdonia last night so I'm relaxing inside whilst he does all his "blue" jobs ie he's outside playing with a pressure washer while I snooze away inside with a kool n soothe slapped on my head. Can't understand how he can keep his hands off sexy old me at the minute :lol:


----------



## Emmi

Ahhh have fun Lizzie, sounds fabulous.Love the cool and soothe, hope that it's helping. Hubby and I have been having a sofa day, the rain makes it all a bit grim and I am sure next week will be stressful so am happy to chill.

Hope that other ladies are doing good.

X


----------



## amy8686

Hi all,

I'm back! Working on getting back into my routine with yoga and acupuncture and such. My husband offered to take over the Lupron injections for me and I decided to just keep doing them myself... I never thought I'd say that. I am looking forward to having him do the more complicated ones, though. I have my scan on the 3rd and hopefully I'll get to start stimming on the 5th.

Congrats Lanet! That's so exciting. How are you feeling?

So glad everyone's scans have gone well so far, and glad your headache got a bit better Lizzie. Plex, today's your first stimming day, right? Hope it goes easily!


----------



## Plex

Lanet - :cloud9: I just love looking a blast pictures! Im so excited for you hun - when do you think you will test? I dont think i could hold off until the 9th either lol xx


----------



## Plex

Lizzie - :haha: u made me chuckle :D Glad ur doing better! How long will you be at the caravan for? Sounds lovely to just get away from it all xx

Emmi - How u getting on with the stimms? Many follicles? Whens ur next scan? xx

Amy - Thanks hun! Yes first injection today - had to sneak off to the loos at work (everyone obviously thought i'd been doing a massive poo as I got asked if that was better :blush:) took about 10mins to sort it out properly. Mixing 4 vials is a bit tricky when ur working off the top of a sanitary towel bin :haha: its so romantic this baby making business :haha:

I have my next scan on the 3rd too - I hope you get to start your stimms on the 5th hun! xx

Zas4 - I think they have a ting about testing at clinics - like they get a thrill outta it or something lol When i had my last nursing session she put my notes up on the computer to show me all the tests ive had done and im surprised i have any blood left! Although that is testing over the last 2-3 years tho. Seriously they will run tests again with addition to some other tests but generally they will do all they need in one go :) xx


----------



## ZAS4

Hi guys, so nice to hear all your stories, Emmi I am 30 in August, so plenty of time to get baby making, we will give the NHS a whirl and see what happens! 
Do you have to do the injections at all certain Time?


----------



## RayeAnne

Hi ladies!

I'm currently in the middle of my first IVF cycle.

I'm around cd20 and have done 3 days worth of Gonol F 225

I woke up this morning to bleeding. Pretty much just like I get for AF!
Anyone know anything about this?

I'm worried they will cancel my cycle :(


----------



## lanet

Rayeanne were you on Lupron or bcp? Did you have af before starting stims? 
Thanks for the kind words ladies, I hope you are all doing well injecting or getting ready to. 
Plex the pictures of blasts are truly amazing, I didn't ask grades as I don't want to worry. The dr and embryologist told me they were really good and that they have to be to meet the criteria for freezing. 
I woke up with af like cramps early this am, hoping that's a good sign! They're pretty strong.


----------



## RayeAnne

I was on bcp from cd6-16 

Then I started Gonol F 3 days later. 

Now been on it for 4 days. 
Doing the math... Day 16 birth control, add 3 days and add another 4.
That's cd 23. I usually start cd 28, so it's a bit early, but still really close.


----------



## lanet

Do you know what your lining was at your baseline? Mine was a 5 and they made me wait for a bleed before I could start stims. The next time it was a 3, they said I didn't have to wait, but I still had a bleed the night before stims. I'm not sure what happens if you bleed when you're well into stims. Can you call an after hours line?


----------



## Plex

Rayeanne - Sorry hun im not much help, ive not done a protocol with bcp before. I would call the clinic first thing in the morning though just to check everythings ok. xx 

Lanet - My clinic doesnt do pictures of blasts/embryos - i was adamant that i wanted a picture of mine but they wouldnt give me one :grr: I really wanted something to fawn over during the tww lol Ur blasts are beautiful lol I think the af type cramping is a good sign :thumbup: xx


----------



## Letsgo

Hi all, 
Just caught up with this thread and think I am a few weeks behind you and hope I can join in. 

Had saline sonohysterogram(?) and trial transfer this week. My big box of meds arrived two days ago. I took some quiet time to go through it myself this morning and started crying by the time I got to the bottom. This doesn't bode well for when I start the meds and get really hormonal, huh? Apparently I have a fear that I will kill myself by doing injections wrong. 

Tentative plan is to start Lupron on July 9, with retrieval on the 31st and all the other meds in there as well. I'm thinking they should have sent me way more valium if I'm already so sloppy. 

Did anyone else get run over by the bcp when gearing up? I haven't been on it for a few years since we started trying for a baby, so I can't remember if I was always such a crybaby. I'm certainly not going to put DH on the hot seat by asking his opinion. 

Have a lovely Sunday, ladies.


----------



## Plex

ZAS4 said:


> Hi guys, so nice to hear all your stories, Emmi I am 30 in August, so plenty of time to get baby making, we will give the NHS a whirl and see what happens!
> Do you have to do the injections at all certain Time?


I have to take my menopur between 7 and 8pm, theres some window for being half an hour difference.

The cetrotide i HAVE to take at the same time each day to stop ovulation and ive been told i will have to take that around 7pm.

I find it difficult as i work 12hr shifts which almost always cover those times and i really dont like injecting at work especially as i dont want anyone to know whats going on! xx


----------



## Plex

Lets - :hi: heya hun! I dont have to do any down regulating or take bcp this cycle. Dont know what i would do if i was put on bcp pills as im super emotional normally too :dohh:

I do remember being a hormonal wreck on the buserelin though on my first cycle! 

I think the lead up to ivf is the worst - when you start youre actively doing something to help prepare your body for collection so at least theres that to focus on :D 

Will you have another scan before you start the lupron? xx


----------



## lanet

I think bcp are the worst! I was counting the days to be done with those! 
Plex I didn't think my clinic did pictures either, so I was pleasantly surprised!! I have one of them (the air bubble around them) in my uterus too, I'll try to post it, I watched them come out of the catheter. 
Don't worry you won't kill yourself injecting letsgo, once my dh forgot to check for blood in my pio (intramuscular) and I told him he could've killed me. He never forgot again. And the nurse said I would've been fine. But it's all so scary! Our clinic is 3 hours away so the night before transfer on our way there we had to pull over in front of a corn field and I leaned my seat back and rolled over so he could inject me at exactly the right time lol. The whole experience is crazy, you have to laugh!


----------



## lanet

Don't mind my chopped nail polish ;) 
https://i137.photobucket.com/albums/q219/kristylanet/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps91a10e79.jpg


----------



## Plex

Lanet - wow :cloud9: LOVE that photo! Its amazing, im def gunna push for having a picture aswell. with my last cycle it was part nhs so the point blank refused to give me a picture, which is weird as i know some nhs clinics give out pictures. I do now have my embryoscope videos though to keep watching lol


----------



## Emmi

Hello ladies and a big hello to the new ladies.

Plex, that so made me giggle about you being away too long in the toilet&#55357;&#56835; Doing injections when you are out and about is so difficult. But glad that you are on your way.

The embryscope photos are lovely, not sure if we will have it this time as it's not bleedin cheap.

To the new ladies asking questions, am not ignoring, just really am not too sure of the answers.

Zoë, ahhh at 30 you have some time to sort baby-making out. I inject early evening at the same time, its a time that's best for me.

So, I may have had my last stims today, will have to see how my scan is tomorrow. Feeling quite nervous for the week ahead, I just pray that I have some good mature eggs. So time will tell!

Xxx


----------



## amy8686

RayeAnne - I don't know about the bleeding, but I hope you've been able to get ahold of your clinic and get some answers! Let us know.

Letsgo - You're not alone! Bcp, as well as everything else in this process, makes me super emotional and sensitive. I cry a lot, sometimes because I'm feeling sad (for either rational or irrational reasons) and sometimes for no reason at all, like my eyes just insist on being wet. You are not crazy, and it will pass. My husband is good about reminding me that it's the drugs making me a nutcase, and reminding me that it's temporary. Hopefully your husband can keep you in check too. :)

Zoe - For Lupron I was told to just pick a time that works for me and stick with it, but the nurse said that there will be specific times for the other injections once I start those.

Lanet - I hope I get pictures too! After my hysteroscopy, my clinic proudly sent me home with 3 pictures of the inside of my uterus, so I'm betting that they will gladly print some pictures of my embryos.

Emmi - Good luck on your scan!!! I'm so excited for you.

Plex - Thanks for reminding me to be thankful that I get to do all of my injections at home. :-/ 

Lizzie - Hope you're doing well!


----------



## Letsgo

Plex - I do have a scan set up the day before starting meds, so the nurse will show me how to do injections then. DH will be traveling for work in between now and retrieval, so I'll be on my own for shots. Probably not helping the crazies. 

Lanet, what a crazy day that must have been! And how wonderful to have that special moment captured in your pic. Take the advantages that come with making babies the new fashioned way. 

May I ask how long the procedure took? We have a 2 hour drive to the clinic and I'm trying to plan for logistics and pet care if we decide to stay over before / after. Would you recommend one way over the other (travel or stay close by)?


----------



## lanet

The procedure itself was about 10 minutes. But they had us come in a half hour early, take a Valium, sign papers etc. I drove up and back home for each appt except the procedures. I felt like my body was more relaxed when we hadn't just driven so far. We stayed the night before in a nearby hotel and then came straight home with the seat laid back after.


----------



## Plex

Emmi - Ooo! exciting :D How many follicles did you have at your last scan if you dont mind me asking? I hope everything is good at your scan 2moro! xx

Amy - :) Id prefer injecting at home, mind u id prefer not injecting too lol it just makes it worse when colleagues think youve been for a big poo instead :haha: Hows things going for you cycle wise? xx


----------



## Emmi

Hello lovely ladies, hope that you are doing well??

Just had my scan and egg collection will be on weds.... Really praying that I have some nice juicy eggs amongst my follies. I have about 20 follies but not all are the right size so time will tell.... Kinda like just injecting, you feel in control but the next stages are all just bloody nerve wracking! So we'll see what the next few days bring.

Xxx


----------



## Plex

Emmi - :happydance: exciting!!! Scary at the same time tho :hugs: when do u trigger tonight? Xx


----------



## Emmi

Yep, trigger tonight at 11.15! Have set about 4 alarms so I don't forget!

How are you doing today honey???

X


----------



## lizzie78

Emmi - excited and nervous for you! Step by step, you'll get there (easy for me to say!). Will be thinking of you x


----------



## BabyDancing13

Emmi said:


> Yep, trigger tonight at 11.15! Have set about 4 alarms so I don't forget!
> 
> How are you doing today honey???
> 
> X

Good luck Hun, can't believe you're at trigger already! :hugs: keeping everything crossed for you xx


----------



## Plex

Emmi - :happydance: Im so excited for you! Although I hate this part as its the part we cant control as is the next few weeks :hugs: What time are you due in to the clinic wed am? I think im going to be about a week behind you, estimated collection for me is 9th July :D

How are you feeling now you'll be taking your last injections tonight (unless your on progesterone injections that is)? xx


----------



## Emmi

Ahhhh, thank you babydancing, the month has just flown by. All a bit scary now. How are you doing honey???

Plex, am in at 11.15 on weds, hubby has taken holiday during this time so am really happy that he will be with me for 2 weeks. Feeling really petrified really, you can't shake that feeling after you have had a fail and injecting is a really nice comfortable bubble. The rest is just scary and bloody nerve wracking.

It won't be long until it's you, the weeks just fly by. 

Hope everyone else is doing okay???

X


----------



## Plex

Its the unknown for sure - its good that ur hubby will be off with you hun :D Have you thought much about what u'll do in ur tww - bed rest etc? xx


----------



## Emmi

My clinic advises a week off work but at the same time, complete bed rest is not good. You need to keep blood flowing so as I have my gorge little pooch, daily walks are a sure thing. The 2 ww is hideous but got a long way to go yet, need to get me some nice juicy eggs and fabulous embryos....

Just another 24 hours to egg collection, need to keep busy busy.

Xxx


----------



## lizzie78

Hi Emmi, Glad trigger went ok. This time tomorrow it will all be over. Sendign you lots of positive eggie dust :dust::dust::dust: although Im sure wont need it. Hope you manage to stay busy-ish today xxx

Hope everyone else is ok too?

My update is that the DR scan this morning showed that the buserelin hasn't worked. I have three large follies when I should have none :( So they have upped my dose and im back in another week for a second scan...


----------



## Plex

Lizzie - :hugs: how frustrating hun! I hope the increased dose works for u - how u feeling about it all? Every set back is awful :( xx


----------



## lizzie78

Feeling a bit down about it all really. More because I'm worried that I won't actually get off the starting blocks than anything else. Wouldn't it be great if we all knew what our ending would be in advance. I wouldn't mind the delays and surprises along the way if I knew that I just had to stick things out for x amount of time.


----------



## amy8686

Lizzie, how frustrating! But I'm glad that they upped the dose and will try again. Did they seem hopeful that they could get things back on track? Fingers crossed for you... let us know.

Nothing much new on my end. I had a mini panic attack on Sunday because my period came a day earlier than predicted (I'd taken my last birth control pill Friday night, and it came Sunday at noon). I got really panicky that the traveling had messed me up. I called the nurse yesterday and she wasn't worried at all. Still, I don't think I'll feel confident until hopefully having a successful scan on Thursday. Well, maybe not confident even then, but at least I'll be freed up to worry about the next thing instead.

Emmi! You're so close! What are you doing to keep busy? 

Amy


----------



## Plex

Emmi - Good luck for your collection today hun! xx

Lizzie - It would make things so much easier if we cud know when things are going to happen for sure! I really hope that the increase in meds works for you!! xx

Amy - I have a scan on thur too! I wish you all the best for it - is this your baseline scan hun? xx


----------



## Emmi

Hello ladies, we got 13 eggs. Now we have to wait and see how many are mature and how many fertilise. So nerve wracking this whole bloody process. Am so knackered now, hubby has gone to get us a takeaway and then early night.

Hope you are all doing okay.

Xxx


----------



## amy8686

Emmi, that's great! Fingers crossed for fertilization now. How are you feeling?

Plex - yes, it'll be my baseline scan. Do you have an estimated retrieval date?

Lizzie - Still thinking good thoughts for you! Hope you're doing ok.


----------



## lizzie78

Hey Emmi that's great news, one more hurdle down :) hope you feel better after a good nights rest, let us know how many fertilise. Keeping everything crossed for you.

Amy - thanks Hun, trying not to post miserable things so appreciate the kind thoughts x

Plex - how are you feeling?

Lanet hope you are in a happy little PUPO bubble

Xxx


----------



## Plex

Emmi - Thats a great number, like Lizzie said thats one hurdle down :thumbup: - I hope you have a good number of those fertilise :D have they given you a time for your call 2moro? xx

Amy - Hopefully collection will be the 9th July fxd! xx

Lizzie - Im good ta - I dont really feel any different, hopefully i have some follicles growing in there! Last time i only had 2 medium ones with 4 small ones on my first stim scan - first time i only had 1. how much have they increased ur meds by? xx

I wish i felt bloated or something - id feel much more confident if i did! Last cycle i went in so confident as i felt really bloated and i only had 2 follicle :grr: dont want to get too optimistic this time. At least ill know by 730am 2moro :D


----------



## lizzie78

Plex - its all such a worry isn't it! I'm not convinced that how we feel is actually any indication of how well or otherwise everything is going to be honest. I've felt rubbish for weeks lol but still managed to have 3 follies pop up when they shouldn't so I wouldn't read too much into you not being bloated. Maybe your body is just a bit more accepting of the meds this time? Keeping everything crossed for you though :)


----------



## lanet

Emmi do you havea fertilization report yet? 
Hi everyone else. Guess what!!! I caved and got a bfp at 5dp5dt!!!! I can't even believe it and I'm afraid it's a dream!!!!


----------



## ZAS4

Hi ladies, 
Sorry i dont post much, i just stalk how you all get on!! So exciting and interesting!!
I got a call from Salisbury fertility clinic today to say funding is through and the only test they will have to do when we get there is the one to see how my egg reserve is. How is this done? Does anyone know? They said the results may take 3 weeks, so I doubt I will ve starting meds at the end of July like I hoped &#128546; need to stop gearing myself up fprnit happening asap and wait to find out what's happening on the 21st. The lady mentioned that I might go on the long or short cycle. Does anyone know the venifits to either and why there is a difference?? X


----------



## amy8686

Hi all,

Just got back from my scan - all is good! I will start stims on Saturday.

We also had our learning session for the new injections. I was a bit overwhelmed but my husband is confident that he's got it down. I do worry about having enough injection locations now that we'll be up to three injections a day. The nurse said I can do the Lupron in the back of my arm if I want, but that it would sting more. Do you all stick with your abdomen for all of the injections?

Congrats Lanet! Here's hoping that we'll all follow in your footsteps soon!

Amy


----------



## Emmi

Hello ladies, hope that you are all doing good today??

Amy, great news that you are ready for stims, whoop woop. I inject in my outer thighs, nothing has ever hurt me because of my love handles and I just alternated. And if you are worried about doing any of the injections, there is alot of help on you tube.

Great news lanet, bloody marvellous.

Zoë, not sure what the test is you will be having, I just had lots of blood tests and then before I started ivf and then a pre treatment scan to see how many antral follicles there were. Long protocol is when they shut down your system and then stimulate and short protocol is when they just stim. Not sure how they choose.
But do post, I think it's good to share and you will always get a response.

Plex, gotta think that not everyone feels any symptoms and that doesn't mean nowt! I felt bloated but that was to do with all the drugs bunging me up - oh the joy!

Thinking of you Lizzie, awful horrible side effects that you are having. Here's hoping that you will be stimming next week.

So, I didn't sleep a wink last night as I had convinced myself that none of the eggs had fertilised.... all so stressful this malarkey. But, out of 13 eggs, 11 were mature and 7 have fertilised. So will get a call tomorrow morning to see how many are still fighting and when to do the transfer.... So more waiting and stress....arrrrrggggh!

Xxx


----------



## lizzie78

Lanet - absolutely amazing news so pleased for you!!

Zags, that sounds like the FSH test to me which is just a blood test. It's usually done around cd 3 I think. It's a very normal test that everyone at my clinic has to have and in fact was one of the first tests we had when looking for a diagnosis and referral initially. It's nothing to worry about (easy said I know :) )

Emmi, I know I said on the other forum but I'll repeat myself, great news Hun, hang in there and tomorrow will hopefully bring even more good news about how they are getting on. Grow little embies grow!

Amy - I'm another outer/middle thigh gal. I just alternate. The only injection I will do in my stomach is the clexane when I get to it because I have to. My DH LOVED the injection teach, to an embarrassing extent. Got home that night and he knew all the theory but admitted he couldn't actually do the injection on me lol. All that swaggering he did at the clinic and scared little ole me had to do the deed. I let him fill the syringes for me now to keep him involved but honestly, men! Sure you DH will be much more 'man'd up' than mine ;)

Xxx


----------



## Plex

Quick update before i read and reply :D

Scan today - 

14 follicles!!!!

7 on each side

left - 12mm, 11.5mm, 11mm, 10mm, and 3 smaller ones

right - 10mm amd 6 smaller ones

So the stimms have recruited another 2 follicles as AFC was 12 :D 

I have another scan monday, then another wednesday with a view to have collection on friday 11th July :happydance: xx


----------



## Plex

Lizzie - on a good note, when they do get ur ovaries supressed you should have a great result from the stim meds as you had 3 follicles whilst down regging :D

I think youre right, my body's kinda getting used to all these meds :wacko: Dont think i really remember what its like not to be on meds lol xx


----------



## lizzie78

Ha ha Plex too true!! Great news about your follies and that you now have an estimated EC date to shoot/ grow for!
X


----------



## Plex

Lanet - CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! :happydance: Awesome news hun :D I can imagine it not feeling at all real! Have you called the clinic yet? xx


----------



## lanet

Plex that's an awesome count! My beta isn't until Wednesday so I won't call them until Monday. They will just think I was very naughty testing so early lol


----------



## Plex

Zas - Its either like Lizzie said (FSH) or maybe theyre testing ur AMH? Both are blood tests. I was told that the long protocol is for people that will (hopefully) respond well to meds. Short protocol is for those in which a long protocol has failed, ie poor responders or for people who have a diminished reserve doing their first cycle. The 21st will soon come by hun :hugs: xx

Amy - :happydance: Exciting to be starting stimms on Sat! Have they said how much u'll be put on? I inject in my belly, although i have a LOT of injections this cycle so may alter that plan later when i have no space left (I do have plenty to spare at the mo lol) xx

Emmi - Aaaaaaa! I hate waiting!!! Im wishing the time away for you :hugs: A great number fertilized! Its awful waiting for each call, Will they set a date for transfer when they know what the embryos look like 2moro then? xx


----------



## amy8686

Plex, that's awesome that you have so many follicles growing! Happy for you. :)

And Emmi, congrats on the 7 fertilized! I can't imagine how nerve-wracking this waiting time must be. How are you feeling physically? Was the retrieval hard on you?

Plex - I'll be on 150 of Menagon and 150 of Follitism, plus continuing the Lupron (but going down from 10 units to 5). 

Interesting that my clinic said no thighs for injecting... that seems like a logical place! I asked about it and they said a lot of women have trouble with pants rubbing against the injection sites. But it's summer, and I always wear dresses in the summer anyway! There was also one of the medications that they said absorbs better in the belly. I can't remember now which one it was, which is probably precisely the reason they'd rather me just do all of them in my belly. :)

Lizzie, that's funny that your husband chickened out about injecting you! I was impressed with my husband during our injectables-IUI cycle that he was totally brave about injecting me. I think he was probably squeamish, but he hid it from me. He enjoys the medication teaching too. He especially likes the part about breaking the glass vials for the Menagon. This morning the nurse offered us one to practice on, and he offered it to me and said, "You should do one! It's fun!" I insisted that he do it, and he did it like a pro and looked very satisfied with himself.


----------



## haleiwamama

Hi ladies! Sorry I havent been here in a while.... I just went for a scan today and I have 55 freaking follicles! Thats too many... freaking out a little about OHSS. Definitely wont be able to do a fresh transfer... 

My estrogen level is 1556 today, which is CD7. Retrieval is schedule for next week some time. Excited and nervous! 

i started a youtube channel to track my cycle.. check it out later: https://www.youtube.com/lovecomadani XOX


----------



## lanet

Amy my clinic also said no thighs. 
I'm doing intramuscular injections now and oh how I miss the tummy ones. My sore butt haha 
Haleiwa my estrogen was 2825 on day 9 and I did indeed get ohss. I only had 28 follicles though 
Emmi that's an awesome report, will you try for day 5? 
Good luck to all of you girls!


----------



## Plex

Emmi - Hows things going for you hun? Im going to look back and check but how many eggs fertilized (just seen 7!! thats a great number!!), when was your transfer? hope everythings going well :hugs: xx

amy - How are you getting on - you started your stimms saturday - how are you managing the injections? xx

Halei - thats a lot of follicle hun :hugs: how are you feeling - is your retrieval definately set for next week - i hope you dont get ohss :hugs: xx

Lanet - Hows things going with you? Any symptoms yet? xx

Lizzie - Whens ur scan is it today? I hope everything goes well for you :hugs: xx

Ive just had my second scan and i have 12 of a good size - collection is going to be on friday :D


----------



## lizzie78

hi Ladies, Scan went ok this morning I think. Last week I had three follies measuring 27, 23 and 15 today the 15 one had gone and the other two had reduced to 20 and 17. Im waiting for a call to tell me whether im moving onto stimms or whether I need to keep trying to reduce them..... FX


----------



## Emmi

Hello Ladies,

Hope that you are all doing okay?? Great number of follies there Plex!!!

I had my transfer on Friday, 3 embryos on board....I was allowed 3 at my age so here's hoping I have at least 1 sticky bean.

I am on day 3 on the 2ww and already going maaaad....Hubby is off work this week so at least I have company but I know I am going to go well and truly crazy with waiting.

Xxx


----------



## amy8686

Emmi, congrats! I've been waiting to hear your news... so glad everything went as planned. Good luck not going crazy now during the wait. :)

Lizzie, sounds promising! Hopefully they'll give you the go-ahead now.

And Plex, Friday! So soon!

I'm on day 3 of stims and doing ok. The menagon gives me welts, so my stomach is sore and I feel like I'm already out of injection spots. But I'll cope. I'm definitely counting down until the end of that one... should be 7 more. Or as my husband pointed out this morning, "Only 3 more on the right side."

I took my usual walk yesterday, about an hour loop through the hills of our neighborhood, and it felt SO hard. A quarter of the way in, I was spent. I kept going and I did eventually start feeling better, but then downhill was hard because any impact makes the welts in my stomach hurt. :( I'm going to keep doing as much as I can because I know it overall makes me feel better, but I think I'll start going slower.

What do all of your clinics say about physical activity post-transfer? I think it would drive me absolutely nuts to not be able to talk my walks. Especially this time of year - summers in Oregon are beautiful.


----------



## Plex

Lizzie - thats really positive news, its taking time but you will get there :hugs: When do you expect the call? xx

Emmi - :happydance: yay for being pupo!! im praying that you get a sticky bean! xx

Amy - My doc says rest for 3 days after transfer, so i take that to mean pottering about - not strict bed rest. They like you to encourage blood flow to ur uterus but not do excessive stuff :) ive got lots of dvds and books ive not had the chance to read/watch so have plenty to keep me occupied for a couple of days lol If im anything like last time im up and down anyway just not anything too strenuous xx


----------



## Emmi

Amy, drink lots of water, I mean lots of water. It really will help. The welts sound painful hon, strange how the drugs can effect us.

With regards to exercise, your clinic will go through do's and don't's. My clinic advise taking a week off work after transfer and no strenuous exercise, heavy housework etc. But gentle exercise is okay, I walk my dog gently around the park as blood flow is important. The summer days have been wonderful so lots of sitting on benches watching the world go by.

Thanks Plex, hope this is lucky thread.

X


----------



## Plex

Lets hope!! I have a good feeling about this month for us all!! xx


----------



## lizzie78

Hi all, late update sorry DH booked me into a hotel last night as I was in London for two days and the travelling is getting increasingly difficult. I got there ahead of him and fell asleep so didn't get chance to update you all!

Got the call and finally started on stimms last night. im now terrified of OHSS since ive already managed to produce follies when I shouldn't but I guess there is nothing I can do other than cross my fingers and toes. Had a lovely night with DH last night, he really opened up to me about how he is feeling about all of this which is a huge thing for him as he really struggles with emotions. Hopefully I made him feel a bit better and this might actually be bringing us closer rather than pushing us apart. In terms of this being a lucky thread DH assures me that he has "a good feeling about this one" I'm not at all sure what that's based on lol other than eh has never seen me manage without caffeine and alcohol etc this long before so feels like I deserve it ha ha.

Emmi - hang in there hon, those 3 embies are busy having a pow wow and working out where to stick to and burrow in I'm sure.

Amy - Oregon sounds so beautiful (and foreign to me!). Check with your clinic about exercise. I'm at the same one as Emmi so have been given the same advice. We might end up with EC around the same time now since im on day 2 of stimms. how's your Dad doing?

Plex - hope you are feeling ok too, keeping everything crossed for this thread!!

xxx


----------



## Plex

Heya - glad uve started on the stimms now hun! Whens ur next scan scheduled for and how much meds are you on now? 

Dont be afraid to call up the clinic if you feel worried theyre there to reassure and help - hopefully you wont need to :) OHSS is not nice, but i follow the same advice as Emmi has given a few posts before - drink lots and lots :) xx


----------



## amy8686

Yay, Lizzie! So glad you can move forward. I'm scared of OHSS too... aren't we all? My doctor counted 30 small follicles at my first scan, and we'll find out tomorrow how many of those are growing. But I guess all we can do is try to think positively (and drink lots of water).

That's great that you and your husband had a good talk. I think we've finally gotten to the point that it's bringing us closer together, too.

As far as my dad goes, he had a really promising scan yesterday! He's responding well to treatment and his doctor is optimistic. His treatment will be ongoing until about October, so we just hope he keeps going in the right direction. It's a huge relief... I feel like I can devote my energy more fully to IVF now.

Emmi, are you going to test soon, or are you being patient and waiting?

Amy


----------



## Dauson

Hi Ladies,
I think I start my meds Thursday. Tomorrow is my first monitoring visit. It is day 3 of my cycle. I am little anxious about starting meds. I just want to make sure I do everything right..


----------



## Aurora CHK

Hello ladies :wave: Sorry if I am crashing your thread and do tell me to bog off if so as I know we all need our 'safe spaces' when going through these sorts of things, but if you do have 'room for a little one', that would be lovely! I'm on my first IVF cycle (likely to be ICSI), just had my down-regging scan this morning and have been approved to start stimming tomorrow. We have Male Factor and also I have adenomyosis and low ovarian reserve (not many follicles, I think that means so not likely to get many eggies etc). Good luck to you all with your cycles! Aurora xxx


----------



## Emmi

Hello Ladies,

How are we all??

Lizzie, how are you doing on the stims honey??? That made me smile an out your hubby opening up to you, we forget how tough the journey is for them too. My hubby wears his heart on his sleave but doesn't really say much about ivf except that we will have a baby, he has this blind faith that it will happen.

Amy, fabulous news about your dad, so happy for you. So now, we gotta get busy trying to get him another grandchild.

Plex, how are you doing with your follies??? Hope that they are doing great???

Aurora and any of the new ladies, just get stuck in, the more the merrier. Good luck with the stimming, sing to them follies to grow grow grow.

Xxxx


----------



## Dauson

Hi Aurora,
I am new to this too. Not only to IVF but to the forums as well.  Good luck on your cycle.


----------



## lizzie78

Hi new ladies, of course we have room for you too :)

Ha ha Emmi 'blind faith' is obviously the way to go for the men folk as that's exactly what DH his like too. How are you feeling? Have you decided when you will test yet?

I'm fine, feeling twinges, absolutely knackered but think that's the amount of travelling I'm doing for work this week. Just hoping and praying that everything goes as it should for my next scan on Monday. After the dr not going quite right I've got a bit of bee in my bonnet that I'm doomed lol total overreaction I know.

Xxx


----------



## amy8686

Aurora - "Bog off" isn't a term we have in the US, so I definitely won't tell you to do that. :) Really though, welcome. Good luck starting stims!

And welcome Dauson, too!

Today was my first scan since starting stims and the doctor says everything looks like it should. He's counting about 30 follicles total, but he only measured about 3 leading follicles on each side. So who knows what that'll mean in terms of how many mature ones we get, but he was happy so I decided not to ask more questions.

Plex - Friday, right?

Lizzie - Positive thoughts! Your doctor wouldn't be moving forward if you were doomed for this cycle. 

Emmi - Do you want us to stop asking when you're going to test? :)

Amy


----------



## Aurora CHK

Thanks for the welcome, ladies! I am off to try to catch up by reading from the start of the thread... I may be some time :haha:


----------



## Dauson

Thanks ladies! I started stims today. It was not as scary as I thought it was going to be. 

Amy, how many follicles did you have before you started the stims? 

I only have one ovary. I lost my left tube and ovary after an ectopic pregnancy in June 2012.


----------



## amy8686

Dauson said:


> Amy, how many follicles did you have before you started the stims?


About 30, all small.


----------



## Plex

:hi: Heya all and welcome to all the new ladies :hugs: 

Im gunna be lurking for the next few days, feeling very rough :( 

Had my scan yesterday - 9 lead follicles (15mm and above) and 11 follicles (8mm-14mm) consultant says im at a high risk for OHSS now :grr: why cant this just be straightforward???

Im happy with the numbers but i feel sick!! Im not sure whats causing it - it cud be worry, the ton of injections/supplements ive been taking, the trigger shot (which i took last night :happydance:) or possible OHSS?? Im trying to drink plenty but i dont feel like having anything. I also think i could be reading too much into this icky feeling :shrug: really dont know. Ill see how i go today, drink as much as i can. 

I have my collection at 10am 2moro morning!!!!! 

I hope u are all doing well? 

:hugs: to u all xx


----------



## Emmi

Plex, sorry that you feel so rough, I think it's the combination of everything. We are doing so much to our bodies and it's tough. But you have some great size follies so you should hopefully get some mature ones.
Thinking of you for your collection honey.

Amy, ha, I test next Sunday but it seems like such a long time away. Also, I am happy just to be pupo, I can't face the possibility of more heartbreak....
You have great number of follies, here's hoping for some fabulous mature ones.

Lizzie, one thing I know about our clinic is that they do know what they are doing. All the scans will make sure that they are keeping their beady eyes on you. It's natural for us to worry about everything anything but just phone the nurses anytime, they are lovely. And lets face it, we are paying a whole lot of money so we deserve to have that extra bit of assurance.

AFM - I am having strange cramps on and off. Nothing severe, just mild like a few days before my period. I am told that this is normal but the mind works over time!!!! Honestly, why is it sooooo bloody hard!!!!

Xxxx


----------



## Aurora CHK

Hi everyone. I'm only halfway through catch-up but I'm enjoying learning more about everyone's journeys so far, and also picking up some tips - and questions! Must drink more milk, eat more protein, cut caffeine! What the heck is PUPO? How do you actually 'use' (insert) progesterone suppositories? How scared should I be about my low Antral Follicle Count and AMH? And finally, how soon is too soon to start asking you ladies about your thoughts on/experiences of :sex: during the process? :haha: x


----------



## amy8686

Plex - So sorry to hear that you feel lousy, and fingers crossed that you don't get OHSS. From what little I know about it, I think it would be too soon to be getting OHSS now... am I wrong about that? My guess is that it's the injections, the fact that your ovaries are huge and your hormones are wacky, and also maybe the stress making you feel bad. 

I would never suggest that it's in your head, but I'll just say this: If the clinic told me that I was at high risk for OHSS at a time when I was already feeling fragile, I would likely work myself up and end up feeling sicker than I otherwise would have. I've been known to do things like that. Keep taking care of yourself and know that one way or another, you're almost over the hump.

Aurora, as for your questions:

-Pregnant Until Proven Otherwise :)

-Your clinic will go over how to use the suppositories, but usually you can just stick them up there with your finger, like a tampon, and they'll gradually melt and get absorbed. They'll also leak out, so you'll need to wear a panty liner. Depending on which type of suppository you have, you might have the option to do them vaginally or anally (glamorous, I know). And depending on the type, you might get an applicator with it. 

-Sorry, I don't know about Follicle Count and AMH.

-As for your last question, I've gotten to the point where between the painful injection sites, the injection side effects, and the frequent ultrasounds, I can't imagine wanting sex until this is all over. I've read that some clinics recommend sex right before and/or after transfer, but my doctor has suggested that we just let things rest and heal between procedures. We're ok with that. 

On a funny related note, my husband asked the doctor yesterday how long he should "save up" before retrieval day and the doctor said about 3 days, and then he smiled and said that the next time we see him he'll give my husband his "ejaculation schedule" so there won't be any guesswork. 

Ok, that's probably enough information for right now. :)


----------



## nobump

Can I join in? Due to start down reg on 24th July. Nervous. My second cycle first ended up with no eggs to transfer. Only 2 collected. One fertalised but abnormally. Have low AMH basically low number of eggs left. Baseline scan showed 3 on left and one follicle on right. But left ovary didn't respond well to stims last time.

Have been following the thread. But wanted to wait until I had go ahead before joining. My iron was low had to build it back up.

Good luck to everyone.


----------



## lizzie78

Evening ladies,

Emmi, I can totally understand you being happy to enjoy being in your PUPO bubble - enjoy it hunni. The big bad world can wait a while, hopefully about 9 months ;)

Aurora - I think Amy has covered the questions you had hun but i can also confirm that :sex: is unfortunately the last think i feel like right now. In fact it suddenly dawned on me that of this cycle works i'll be too terrified to BD for weeks and weeks so i more or less leapt on DH last weekend before he thought about divorcing me due to the lack of action over recent weeks!!

Amy - thats so funny about the "ejaculation schedule" i hadn't thought about it but am going to re-read my notes later as I think our clinic say 3 days before and now I'm panicking that it will be too long when we get EC sprung on us - ugh how are we supposed to make sure that works when we trigger 36 hours before EC but need sperm to have been saved up no more than 3 days?? If I try to tell DH when he needs to have a bit 'me time' he is likely to run away screaming from me!

Plex - poor you missus! I think i would also be panicking about OHSS but that doesn't mean it is. It os most likely a combination of all the drugs and that you have responded so well. Im sorry you feel so rough but sending you lots of positive vibes fro EC tomorrow. As soon as you feel well enough let us know how you get on. :hugs:

hey no bump and welcome. Have you made any changes to your protocol this time around to see whether your response or quality can be improved? Hopefully this is a lucky thread and you will get your happy ending this time .

Not much to report from me. Ovaries are definitely aching so hoping thats good. Have friends coming tomorrow for the weekend and we are going to the open air concert at Warwick Castle on Saturday evening so hopefully that will take my mind off fretting about my scan on monday xxx


----------



## nobump

No change to protocol on long protocol. Was on highest dose of stims. Been taking on royal jelly, coq10 and been on iron tablets for 3 months so hoping this has made a difference. Hope that I only have to down reg for 2 weeks. Did 3 the last time it nearly killed me.

Yeah having the you need to entertain your self conversation at a certain time in relation to EC is not good.


----------



## Plex

I now feel like a fool 9 eggs (elated!) However, :cry: none, NONE fertilized!!! Great quality eggs, great quality sperm ZERO fertilization. Devastated does not quite cover it. Will post again when i feel able xx


----------



## nobump

Oh Plex I am so sorry to hear this. It is devastating to go through the cycle and not to get to transfer. X


----------



## carmela88

Hi Ladies, please can I join you?:flower:


To cut a long story short- i had an ectopic in Sep 2012 and a year and half later we were told our best option is IVF. 
Like a lot of couples we could not afford IVF so I done a little research and found a clinic in London that are conducting a clinical trial, which means you get a free cycle of IVF!!

Fast forward a few months and here I am, a day after ER. They managed to get 21 eggs, 15 of which matured and 13 fertilised:happydance:

I am having my transfer on the 16th July (5 day blasto)

Extremely excited but so very nervous! Im taking progesterone vaginally 3 times a day at the moment, I stupidly lost my instructions and I am inserting them every 8 hours. Any ideas if I am doing this correctly?:dohh:

Where in the process are you Ladies at? 
Much love and babydust to all xx


----------



## lizzie78

Plex, I am so sorry hunni you must feel devasted. We are here when you a ready and want to talk about it xxx

Hi carmela, I'm not sure about the timing of your press aires, can you call your clinic and check? Great news about your fertilisation number :)

Hope eoe is ok ?

Xxx


----------



## Aurora CHK

Oh gosh Plex, I am so so sorry. This process is so cruel and heartbreaking. Sending you hugs and strength and hope xxx


----------



## Aurora CHK

No Bump, it sounds like we may be in a similar boat - I have low AMH and low antral follicle count. I am stimming for the first time and just praying for some eggs to grow. Scan on Fri 18th to see if we have any and can proceed to collection. I'm a mess of emotions and doubt atm but trying to tell myself it's just hormones and not think too much about how poor our chances are! 

Good luck with your transfer, Carmela!

How is everyone else feeling?


----------



## lanet

Plex I'm so so sorry! Did they do icsi?


----------



## nobump

Aurora good luck with stims.

I have just booked an acupuncture session next week to help me relax. Think last cycle I had to many things going on. We were in the middle of moving house and work was busy. Sometimes life gets in the way.


----------



## Blythe

Plex - i have just seen your post...im so very sorry to see that this has happened to you. Its Bullshit.

Last month i went through IVF and having had 14 eggs retrieved, 11 of which were mature i also had the call the next day to say zero fertilisation. I believe i was over stimmed for too long. i was on 450 gonal f and left unmonitored for last 5 days. The last two days i felt moldy...like i had ovulated....like i was past my best. In fact, the embryologist muttered something about eggs possibly being over mature and some issues with sperm and egg binding.

they asked me to come in and see the embryologist and consultant a few days after because it was so rare for this to happen....although i got no clear answers. They said next time icsi should help.....given my age and lowish sperm count they should have considered that then. I wrote to them to complain and am awaiting their response.

my heart breaks for you....i am so sorry to read of someone else going through this. It is especially heartbreaking for you as i see you have done other IVFs.


----------



## Emmi

Plex said:


> I now feel like a fool 9 eggs (elated!) However, :cry: none, NONE fertilized!!! Great quality eggs, great quality sperm ZERO fertilization. Devastated does not quite cover it. Will post again when i feel able xx

Oh honey, I can't believe how crap and unfair this journey is. Words fail me. Look after yourself.

Huge hugs to you.

Xxx:hugs:


----------



## Emmi

Hope everyone is doing okay? I am slowly going mad in the 2ww so just trying to keep as busy as possible but even then, I am obsessing about it constantly.... How's you Amy and Lizzie?? Hello to the new ladies.

Hope that everyone is enjoying their weekend.

Xxx


----------



## amy8686

Oh Plex, I can't believe it. I'll be thinking of you. Do get in touch when you feel up to it... I'd love to know what your next steps will be.

I'm tired of the process. My abdomen is completely bruised and every injection hurts now... we're going to try ice for these last few. My last two ultrasounds have also been painful - we think I might have a yeast infection, so my doctor prescribed medication to take today and tomorrow to ensure that there's no infection during Wednesday's retrieval. I just feel like a mess, and I'm dreading the pain of Monday's scan and then, eventually, transfer. (At least I'll be knocked out for retrieval.)

Hope the rest of you are feeling better than I am!


----------



## lizzie78

Oh no Amy I'm sorry you're feeling so bad! Hope the medication helps with the infection and it clears up quickly for you. Hopefully by the time transfer comes around it will be gone. Is it the stims causing the infection? I know it's one of the side effects of the gonal f I'm on too.try to hang in there chick, you are nearly on the other side, then you can be miserably interpreting every twinge and cramp - the fun never stops :wacko:

Emmi, hiya hunni, you're tww feels long even to me so goodness knows it must be driving you wild! I'm hoping the 3 Ms are all still busy burrowing in. As much as we might want to avoid it it just seems impossible for this stuff not to tak over your life. It's like your brain divides and one part is always thinking about what is happening with your ivf cycle right now even when you are busy doing something else. No wonder it's so tiring!

Nobump, I'm doing acupuncture too and I think it has really helped me with side effects, especially since I down regged for over 4 weeks!!

Carmela, how are your embies doing? Have the clinic given you any updates on their progress? When will you do transfer?

Aurora, how are your stims going? I'm a mess of emotions ATM too, can't seem to help myself, sigh.

Sorry if I've missed people?

I'm ok, bit emotional, absolutely knackered, feeling achey in the middle which is hopefully a good thing. On day 6 of stims today so have first scan tomorrow. I'm feeling quite scared about what the scan will show which I know is silly but after struggling to down reg I'm worried that I won't have responded properly to the stims or will have responded too well because I'm a high risk for ohss. Gah, so much to over obsess about I'm driving myself quite nuts.


----------



## Emmi

Amy, so sorry you have had such a rough time of it. You are so close to egg retrieval so just hang on there though it all sounds so painful. I hope your hubby is looking after you, it's all so tough for us.

Lizzie, sounds like you are just enjoying the oh so joyful journey of ivf....Every step is a worry and just when you are relieved about one thing then there is something else to be stressing about... It's all so unfair and bloody exhausting.
Let us know how you get on tomorrow, shame I can't join you in the waiting room fit a cuppa and a bourbon....

AFM, am going proper loopy on the 2ww, it's too hard for words.... I had cramping on day 4 to 7 and now I am not feeling anything at all....I am driving myself insane with the thought it hasn't worked....I can't even symptom spot as I have no symptoms!!!! Bloody hate it all &#55357;&#56864;

Hope all you new ladies are having a better time??? At least we have had amazing sunshine here this weekend.

Xxx


----------



## lanet

Emmi when will you test? I had cramping on 2dp5dt and then nothing. I got bfp 3 days later.


----------



## lizzie78

How is everyone? I'm feeling more positive today so basking in it whist it lasts lol.

had my scan his morning to check on progress of stimms, after 7 days I have 14 follies all between 5 and 10 mm. I thought they'd be bigger than that but then what do I know :shrug: so, another scan on weds and Fri and hopefully EC next Monday.


----------



## amy8686

Lizzie - Yay for positive days! A few days ago, I told my husband "I think it'll work," which was the first time I'd felt or voiced anything so optimistic. He almost fell off his chair in surprise, but then he agreed and it felt nice to actually be excited.

Emmi - You're so close to the end! Though I realize it must not seem close at all to you. 

Plex - My heart is still with you. Hope you're doing ok.

I'm feeling much better today. I just had my last scan (thank goodness for that) and my doctor is expecting 20-30 mature eggs for Wednesday's retrieval. Which is both exciting and terrifying. I'm glad I'll be knocked out for that, and I'm hoping recovery isn't too bad. Triggering tonight at 10:15! 

How's everyone else?


----------



## amy8686

My nurse just called that my Estradiol levels shot way up in the past 2 days. They're worried about OHSS and want me to drink lots and lots of Gatorade.

Ugh.


----------



## lizzie78

Amy, great news in your first post, not so brilliant in your second. It sounds like they are just being careful with you though so hopefully following the advice will help to avoid ohss. Glad you have a positive day in amongst the crappy ones too, it does help!! I can't believe you are triggering already :) good luck and enjoy the injection free day tomorrow.

Clinic called this afternoon and told me to increase my gonal f/ stims injection from tonight so we shall see what difference that makes on weds 
Xxx


----------



## Emmi

Lizzie, so glad that you are feeling better. You still have more stimming to do so those follies will really keep growing. Keep singing to them follies, I am sure that they like it.

Amy, glad that you are feeling good too, it's nice to share excitement. And wow, that is some number of mature eggs so go you. Can't believe it's trigger time already. But nearly there Honey.

Am okay, just still going loopy with the wait and analysing everything and everything.... Hubby is back at work so I am up to my own devices to keep occupied to stop me going any more bonkers... But at least it's been sunny, you can't help but smile on sunny days.

Xxx

Okay a bit more to add, Lizzie, great that they have upped hour Stimms, that will really help.

Amy, boo to your last post but at least they are checking to ensure you will be okay, really hope the Gatorade works.


----------



## Redbean

Hi, ladies, may I join? I was in the other June/July IVF room, and they all fell pg (yay!), but now I'm all alone. I'm hoping their mojo rubbed off on me and I'm bringing it here. 

I had my ER today. 11 eggs. Will find out tomorrow I suppose how many are mature enough to fertilize. 

I can't believe how sore my uterine area is! Can't tell if it's bloating, or if it's from being punctured, or if it's luteal fluid or what. 

Will anyone else be in TWW wait w me starting this weekend? Fx, all.


----------



## Aurora CHK

Oh noooooo I just accidentally hit the back button after writing a super long post addressing everyone and I'm on my stoopid phone so I couldn't get my draft back, rats pants bugger! And now it's too late to re type it all as I need to do my 'Stimulation Visualisation' before I fall asleep and to get horizontal so that melatonin production which peaks when on your back at 10pm (allegedly) can help me actually grow some follies and eggs (allegedly)! Yes I have gone quackers this week thanks to Dr Google. Lots of luck to those that need it, lots of love to those that need it. Exciting times for Emmi, Amy and Lizzie. Welcome Redbean and continued cuddles to Plex. Loving Lanet's hcg figures. Shout out to similarly eggularly challenged No Bump and sorry anyone I've missed! I don't dare scroll up to check in case I accidentally delete this attempt :dohh:


----------



## Aurora CHK

Ps Lizzie what's your Gonal F dose? Mines 300 x


----------



## Plex

I feel so behind with this thread now :(

Miss u guys - sorry ive been awol, didnt want to put a downer on ur fab cycles :)

I feel a bit better now, still have NO idea whats happening but, hey, what can i do? 

Ive emailed my consultant so am just waiting for a reply to come in 2moro - hopefully telling me what went wrong and that I CAN have my :cold: transfered on wed :happydance: - something to look forward to!!

Im going to have a quick catch up - Thank you all for your kind words, theyve not been lost on me :hugs: xxx


----------



## Plex

lanet said:


> Plex I'm so so sorry! Did they do icsi?

No just normal Ivf - didnt think it was needed as we'd had such a good response last time (90% fert rate) really dont know whats happened :shrug: xx


----------



## Plex

Amy - how are you doing hun? Thats an awesome number of follicles you got there :) Drink plenty! :happydance: EXCITED for you!! trigger tonight! bet ur looking forward to getting the retrieval outta the way? 

For my retrieval the anaesthetist (if thats how u spell it??) was awesome, he saw i was nervous and said - do you want some music? I said why not lol so he put his phone next to my ear and played the pink panther theme tune :haha: Then it was mission impossible as i was being put under - quite appropriate i thought :D xx

Emmi - hows ur tww going hun? Any sneeky testing? xx

Lizzie - its good that theyre increasing ur meds - lets hope it does the trick! xx

Lanet - Amazing betas!!! :happydance: how are you feeling about it all? Do you have an u/s scheduled? xx


Aaargh brain power fading! I will continue with replying 2moro i think - too damned tired to think straight :dohh:


----------



## haleiwamama

Hi ladies! Havent been here in a while, sorry..

I had my egg retrieval on Friday, doc collected 48 eggs! Now Im suffering through OHSS... but mildly... but so excited about the eggs! 41 were mature and 28 fertilized!!

Cant wait for FET!!


----------



## Ebenson703

Hi, hope you don't mind if I join. My husband and I have been trying to conceive for the past 1.5 years. We tried naturally, with meds, iui, and have finally decided to go big or go home. With my husband being in the state police academy (gone for 6 months with visits every other weekend) things have been tough. Luckily I found an amazing doctor (second fertility doctor we have seen). We decided on IVF and have began the pre-IVF routine and will begin the process on July 31! I am excited and nervous at the same time. Any suggestions, success stories, anything? Let me know! Thanks for taking me in!


----------



## amy8686

Plex - Your anesthetist sounds awesome! I wonder if he's conducting psychological experiments, seeing what kind of mental state he can put people in with the Pink Panther and Mission Impossible before knocking them out. Or maybe with the next gal, he played some soothing Debussy piano music, and then he secretly compared her mental state against yours.

Anyway, it's good to hear from you again, and do keep us posted. I hope you get some answers, but even more so, I hope you get to do a transfer and get pregnant!

haleiwamama - Woah. That's a lotta eggs. I'm encouraged to hear that your OHSS is only mild. :-/ Hope you feel better soon.

Hi to the newest ladies! 

I'm drinking as much Gatorade as my stomach can hold, and I feel like it's burning a hole in my tongue! Maybe from the sugar? I think I'll start watering it down. Yuck.


----------



## lanet

Amy have you tried the G2? It has less sugar. I was drinking 96 oz a day for 3 weeks!
Plex thinking of you!


----------



## lizzie78

Redbean - welcome you and your lucky mojo!! We will definitely have you :)

Aurora - I just spat my tea all over the desk you made me laugh so much. I will also now ensure that I am horizontal at 10pm tonight though. I do my injections at that time anyway and tend to lie down for half an hour afterwards before doing my vizualisation whilst I go to sleep. DH messed it up last night by coming to bed, dozing off whilst visualising his eggs growing and then snoring so loudly I couldn't concentrate :wacko: My gonal F dose is 260.5 so still lower than yours. I was on 225 IU. I'm assuming they are being careful because they are worried about OHSS with me but I'm not really sure.

Amy - hope your trigger went ok? Not long now hon although the Gatorade tongue burn doesn't sound nice. I get that when I drink sugary drinks. 

Plex - another tea spatter here when reading about your anaesthetist. Glad you are posting back here and hope all goes well with the frostie tomorrow.

Haleiwamama - wowzers, those are some numbers!!! Hope you feel ok after producing all of them! How soon do you think you will be able to do FET?

Ebenson - welcome and how exciting for you to be at the beginning of all of this. No specific advice, just the general really - eat well, drink plenty of fluid, cut out caffeine and alcohol and make sure you take a good prenatal vitamin with 400 folic acid in it. I found it helped me that I had done a lot of research about IVF/ICSI both formal and informally from message boards. I like to be prepared but everyone is different. Do you know whether you will be on Long or short protocol yet or is that what you will find out on the 31st?

Lanet - hope you are still well

Emmi - hope you are hanging on as time must seem to be passing so slowly now your DH is back at work. I'm back at the clinic for another scan tomorrow so if you get desperate you can meet me there for a bourbon and a decaff tea :hugs:

I'm a bit of a wreck today, just feeling emotional and fragile but that's just the way the rollercoaster goes :winkwink:


----------



## Redbean

amy8686 said:


> Plex - Your anesthetist sounds awesome! I wonder if he's conducting psychological experiments, seeing what kind of mental state he can put people in with the Pink Panther and Mission Impossible before knocking them out. Or maybe with the next gal, he played some soothing Debussy piano music, and then he secretly compared her mental state against yours.
> 
> Anyway, it's good to hear from you again, and do keep us posted. I hope you get some answers, but even more so, I hope you get to do a transfer and get pregnant!
> 
> haleiwamama - Woah. That's a lotta eggs. I'm encouraged to hear that your OHSS is only mild. :-/ Hope you feel better soon.
> 
> Hi to the newest ladies!
> 
> I'm drinking as much Gatorade as my stomach can hold, and I feel like it's burning a hole in my tongue! Maybe from the sugar? I think I'll start watering it down. Yuck.

Be careful: You're always supposed to drink one water for every Gatorade. You can get too many electrolytes!


----------



## Aurora CHK

Aw Lizzie, sorry you're feeling delicate/fragile today. Is it mostly emotions/sensations or negative thoughts? If that makes sense? I know sometimes I just 'feel down' or 'feel anxious' but then if I can trust its a physical cause (like hormones or raised heart rate) I can make sure I dont start over-thinking and tying myself in 'what-if' knots. Sorry if that doesn't relate to you though. 

I keep being convinced that I'm gonna have no/low eggs at Fri scan and they wil cancel this and all future possible IVFs. I'm so desperate to have my own genetic child. I suspect I unconsciously try to think negative early on to 'soften the blow' later, but know that positive thinking can be so important for IVF/fertility. So then I worry even more that I've buggered it up! :haha: 

Haleiwa - 41 fertilised -gulp- that's amazing! Hope the ohss resolves quickly! 

Hi Ebenson :wave:

Amy - trigger ok? Hope you're feeling good!

Off to check on Plex's journal... I have one too btw where I ramble a lot, if anybody needs a night time sedative :rofl:


----------



## lanet

Redbean in the case of ohss I was told to avoid all water! My case was moderate/severe though, and in that case the water just leaks and you lose the electrolytes as fast as you replace them


----------



## Emmi

Hello everyone, hope that you are all doing okay. 

Plex, glad that you are feeling a tad more positive and ready to look forward as us ladies never give up.

Amy, nearly ready for all those eggies to be collected. Really hope that you are feeling okay what with all that Gatorade.

Wow, Haleiwamama that is some amount you got there.... Hope all is okay with you.

Aurora, over thinking is part of this oh so joyous journey and I think expecting the worst becomes the norm as dissapointment is oh so tough... But we just have to keep trying...I was always petrified before every scan but all was always okay... it's such a roller coaster journey.

Ha Liz, such a shame that we never crossed paths in the waiting room. I would be the one in the corner with 5 packs of biccies... hope your doing okay lovely lady, the emotions and feeling weepy is all part of this game, the continual worry just doesn't go away..But you are getting there slowly but surely.

Hope all you other ladies are doing good today???

So as if I am not stressed enough on this 2ww, hubby had a cancerous mole removed last week and the stitches became badly infected these last few days so he was in A and E last night. He phoned to say that he may have to be kept in the hospital overnight and of course I just fell apart.... The Dr had to take the phone from hubby to calm me down..... he must have thought I was a right nutter wailing down the phone about my 3 embies....

Thankfully, he was able to come home and has spent the day with me as he is on strong antibiotics. So it's been nice to have him home to curl up with.... Honestly, always a bloody drama in our house.....sheeesh

No sneaky testing, am gonna hold out until test day &#65533;&#65533;

Xxx


----------



## lizzie78

oh Emmi, I'm sorry but I did chuckle a bit there as I can just imagine the conversation! Sorry to hear about DH though, hope he is feeling better now? It's never easy is it?! Take care xxx

Aurora, I can't even tell you what it is that I'm emotional about tbh, how crazy is that. I think I'm just really stressed by work, really stressed about IVF and the two have maybe just combined to make me want to hide under the duvet for a couple of days. Nevermind. I'm going to go and have a bath in half an hour and then get dressed (oops!).


----------



## Redbean

Ah, then sorry Lanet. Drink away!

So I only have 4 fertilized eggs on day 1. I'm so nervous but also trying to stay positive. Am reading success stories online:)


----------



## Emmi

Honestly Lizzie, the doctor must have thought that hubby was married to a total mad crazy woman.... I was asking if he was going to die but saying at least I had his sperm frozen....I have officially lost the bloody plot....

Redbean I have heard of women that have only had 1 fertilised egg and that going on to be the golden embie...It really is about having just one little fighter.

Xxx


----------



## Redbean

Haha, thank you for that snarky post, Emmie. It's the best laugh I've had in a few days. So funny, though you poor girl for such a scare and your hubby is a trooper. 

I bet these docs get some real pieces of work coming in. They all seem overly sweet and walking on eggshells. I'm sure they're wise to the hormone crazies.


----------



## nobump

Hello ladies, trying to remember all the names and where you are at in the journey!

Just had my first acupuncture session this afternoon, very relaxing, and a bit weird... the man that was doing it is Chinese and speaks little English, he has a helper who translates, so had initial conversation with him and he took my pulse etc.. then said he advised double sessions given short time to treatment, got acupuncture on front - lay for 30mins with heat lamp over belly, then on back and lay for about 30 mins again with heat lamp on back, then he massaged base of my back... Going again on Saturday morning, and Tuesday afternoon, start down reg on Thursday, hope this helps me respond better than last time... will look at booking a session a week after starting injections I think as it would become to much with hospital appointments and this.

Aurora - I think that staying positive will help, my first cycle was hard as I took longer to down reg, then didn't seem to respond to stims, I seem to worry about every little thing, but looking back I think trying to stress less would have helped, it is so draining stressing.

haleiwamama - that is an unbelievable number of eggs!!! hope you get the OHSS under control.

Amy good luck with EC! FX for you.

Emmi I can so relate, my DH was in hospital last month and now is not allowed to drive until he gets the all clear, it will be a long 6 months... keep thinking maybe first cycle was not meant to be as we had this to deal with, hope your hubby recovers quickly and think of it as a distraction... how much longer to test day?


----------



## lizzie78

Emmi, I'm fairly sure I would have done exactly the same. I heard about an accident on the motorway earlier in the week which is DH's route to work. His phone wasn't responding when I called so my next thought was 'at least he signed the consent to let me use the embies, .....oh shit I haven't got that far'... Obviously i didn't mention any of that to DH when I did get through to him!!

Red bean, it's easy to be disappointed but seriously 4 is a great number, as Emmi said it really does only take 1. Take it day by day

Xxx


----------



## haleiwamama

Thanks ladies! I'm taking Cabergoline to help with the OHSS.. and I think it did.. Today day 4 after the retrieval and Im starting to feel good... yesterday was crappy, but Sunday definitely the worst day. 

I would do this again if I needed to.. it could have been much worse...

We're super stoked on our eggies! But tripping out on what we're gonna do with 28 embryos??


----------



## Aurora CHK

Oh Emmi you poor honey - the last thing you needed right now. Glad Hubby was able to come home - how is he feeling? Well impressed that you are staying strong til official test day. 

Lizzie is there room under that duvet for two? Hang on that sounds a bit wrong actually :blush:

I have a sore throat today and feel a bit coldy... Could that be the Gonal F, in some weird way? Or am I just bloody getting ill again, right on cue? I came down with a cold and cystitis in the week I had my endo scratch and started down-regulating, after months of ace health. Grrr... 

Nobump, do you feel more relaxed from the acustabbage? I am considering it but am sooo poor atm I need to rationalise all the stuff I am spending on to help support what may still be a cancelled cycle (not that I'm being negative) :) 

Glad you're ok H-mama.


----------



## nobump

I do feel more relaxed. I do struggle with distressing so hoping this and the hour of caster oil pack at night helps.

If they cancel this cycle you can learn a lot from it, but hopefully they wont x


----------



## Redbean

I have been doing acupuncture now for 1-2 times per week for the last three cycles. Obviously, not sure if it's helped as I'm not pg yet. BUT, I did some research and it seems it helps the most with IVF and FET cycles (or at least those are the only cycles with supporting research). This is my first IVF cycle, so we'll see.

At the very least, it has helped my blood flow. My feet don't get quite as cold anymore, and the dark circles under my eyes have gone down a bit. Of course, that may be the height of summer, too, though it was warm the first month when I still had all those things.


----------



## Plex

Redbean -:hi: 4 embies sounds good hun! On my second cycle I only had 2 fert day 1, one was put back and the other made it to 5day blast and was frozen - that cycle was a chemical due to my clotting factors (didnt know about them then) So all is not over yet :D Im hoping that those embies grow and are healthy! xx

Aurora - What you put about expecting the worst then thinking uve screwed it up by not thinking positive, made me giggle cos i can SO relate :haha: xx

Nobump - Acupuncture is awesome! Ive been today and I swear by it :thumbup: Chills me right out lol I did have a better response this time too regardless of the end result :) xx

Emmi - How long left till you test? I laughed about you telling the doctor about ur hubbies frozen sperm! Its a wonder he knew what to say? Hows ur hubby doing nwo - are the antibiotics kicking in? xx

Halei - Wow tons of embies!!! :bunny: Damn OHSS - horrible, but good its not too severe :hugs: 

Ebenson - Good luck huni!! The next week or so will fly by for u till u start!! Do you know what protocol you'll be on? xx

Amy - how u getting on with all that gatorade? Its nice on occasion but the more you have of something the less you want it :hugs: As long as it does the trick though hey? Yeah my anaesthetist was awesome!! Infact they were all laughing and joking around - such a great atmosphere :thumbup: It was weird as he didnt look the type to like the pink panther lolol Whens ur collection? Uve had ur trigger shot right? xx

Lizzie - Whens ur next scan? Hope those follies are growing nicely :thumbup xx


Afm - i had a call today to say that im good to go with the frozen transfer tomorrow on the grounds that it thaws properly :( MORE worrying!! Who ever said just 'relax and it will happen' needs shooting :haha: I will update 2moro - I was told transfer would be after 1pm if going ahead[-o&lt;


----------



## lizzie78

Plex - good luck for tomorrow hon, let us know how you get on :dust:

Next scan tomorrow morning followed by acupuncture. Will fit some work in somewhere too :winkwink:


----------



## Plex

Thanks hun!!

Nah work can wait :haha: It'll still be there when u get back :)

Hope ur scan goes well - do u feel any different bloating wise? xx


----------



## lanet

Plex that's wonderful! Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## Redbean

Good luck, Plex! Baby dust!


----------



## Ebenson703

Lizzie- I will find out the protocol late this week, early next week. :)


----------



## Plex

Thanks!! xx

Ebenson - Its all so exciting yet nerve wracking at the same time! Good luck! xx


----------



## Emmi

Morning Ladies,

Thank you all for the kind words on hubbster, he is doing okay. The stitches are across the crease of his arm so in a really awkward place. He is alot of pain and the doctors and hospital are both telling him different things, very bleedin frustrating...

Plex hope all goes well with the thaw, you deserve some good luck so I really hope that all will be okay for you.

Lizzie, good luck with your scan honey. Have some ginger nuts in the waiting room for me today, an in a ginger nut mood.

Nobump, how is your husband doing now??? It's all such a worry. I really hope that he is on the mend.

Hope everyone else is doing okay????

I am just knackered, my sleep pattern has gone to the dogs as I am so bloody anxious on this 2ww!!!Feel like I could sleep forever but when I have the chance to sleep, I don't. Even them bleedin hypnotherapy cd's don't help - sheeeesh.

Test day is Sunday so it's getting closer but the thought of testing makes me feel sick..... oh the joy....

Xxx


----------



## Plex

Why is everything such a damn worry in this game? :( Annoying isnt really the right word is it? 

I love to hate the tww, so many symptom possibilities but then so many side effect possibilities too :grr: I do love symptom spotting - I just try not to think of the side effect part :dohh: i obviously like setting myself up for a fall :dohh: 

I am so utterly in awe of u Emmi! Youre doing so well holding off till test day! I would be testing EVERY DAY - multiple times :haha: I'd have to test out my trigger first u see, then go from there. I must be - :wacko:

How are you doing symptom wise anyway? Im really rooting for you :hugs: xx


----------



## Plex

Duh......I just read ur not sleeping well - my brain is only part working at the moment :nope: Im only thinking about today and not really thinking things through before i type/open my mouth - hope no-one upsets me today, they may get more than they bargain for :haha: xx


----------



## Emmi

Of course you are only thinking about today honey, there's alot at stake and you need to have that little embie thawing good and proper. 

No symptoms for me really now apart from intermittent mild cramping, I had quite bad cramping from day 4 to day 7 but then it settled.... 

I am too scared of getting a false negative so will wait it out. On day 10 on my last ivf, I bled big time so it was nice to pass that milestone without that happening.... That was just the most horrific experience ever!!!

But thinking about you honey, I hope that you have some good news to share with is later.

Xxx


----------



## Plex

Crampings good :) hopefully a positive sign! fingers crossed :D

Oh gosh - bet the bleeding last time was absolutely awful/devastating :( 

Only 4 days left till ur test!! What have you been doing in ur tww? xx


----------



## Emmi

I was lucky in that hubby took 2 weeks off over the week of EC and ET and then he had the first week off in the first of the 2ww. It was lovely having him around, he did a really long walk with my pooch in the morning so I could just have a nice gentle walk with her in the afternoon. We watched alot of comedy DVD's as laughter is supposed to be real good after transfer. We did lots of lovely things too, days out, picnics etc. This week I have been doing something everyday, lunch with friends, hairdressers etc anything to keep me busy!!!

Only 4 days now so nearly there.

Xxx


----------



## Plex

Sounds like youve been having a relaxing time - doing lots of lovely things :)

yeah ive heard about comedies being good too - ive got a stash of disney/pixar/dreamworks films (love animation lol) and theyre all funny looking forward to watching some as havent seen them in ages :) Also love romantic comedies :)

I have no idea what to do in my tww if i get it lol Im sure ill think of something - theres only so many dvds even i can watch :haha: 
I went over to leicester yesterday and had a FAB day mooching about the shopping centre - used to be the shires i think? theres a brilliant indian outside in the food court 8 pound for 2 courses and the staff were amazing. Im think I may go back sometime next week either way :) gotta love retail therapy twinned with great food! xx


----------



## Aurora CHK

Hi ladies. Huuuuuuge good luck to Plex today. 

When's your collection, Amy? Good luck if it's today. 

I'm just arriving at work. Pregnant girl outside smoking. Argh! 

I haven't got any time booked off for ec/transfer/2ww - and none left to take. Will just try to stay 'zen' at work - plus hopefully the time may pass quickly as my work is really busy! I'm trying to be more positive so not saying 'if I even get to ec/transfer' (but you know I'm thinking it) :haha: 

Have a good day, everyone x :bunny:


----------



## Plex

double:dohh: to the pregnant girl smoking!!!:dohh: makes it really annoying when ur doing all u can and she's just continuing with bad habits and managing fine!! :grr:

What do u do work wise( if you dont mind me asking), is it feesable to have ec without booking anything time off wise? 

Duh, I lost ur journal for some reason earlier - but i can now click on ur link, lazy i know - i just dont have the brain power today! lol xx
xx


----------



## lizzie78

Plex honey hope you get good news soon. When do you think you will hear about the thaw? The Shires in Leicester is part of the Highcross center now. I know cos I wandered around their looking for somewhere that google said was in the Shires only to find out id walked past in several times as part of Highcross lol :dohh:

Aurora - that absolutely infuriates me, it isn't only her own health she is risking - why oh why oh why!!

Emmi - you are doing so well, glad you have passed that milestone on day 10 though because that must have really been driving you crazy. Im a mental case today so didn't manage any biscuits in the waiting room I just fled afterwards lol. Now sitting in a motorway services trying to do some work before my acupuncture appointment.

I feel like im trying to keep one too many plates spinning today. Left Leicester to go to Northampton for my scan. Scan was ok I think, follies have all grown a couple of mm with most now around 10 and a couple behind at 7. Waiting to hear whether im increasing the dose again or not. Next scan on Friday. Now at Northampton motorway services killing time/working before my acupuncture session in Coventry, Then have just had an appointment for work put in my diary that I can seem to change to be in London at 3. I could cry. Today is also the anniversary of mum's death and all in all I'm really not up for anything other than going home and locking the front door to be quite honest. Sometimes being a grown up and having to put a brave face on everything absolutely sucks!!


----------



## Plex

Lizzie - :hugs: Oh hun :( what a bloody awful day for you :hugs: How on earth will u get to london for 3 in the first place let alone anything else! xx

Sounds like they will increase ur dose, although how many days stimms have you done now? I generally do 14 in total.

How much do you pay for acupuncture? I only ask as i see a fab woman from root acupuncture and her prices are brilliant - £20 a session! She works in rugby, leamington and also works from home, which is about 30mins from leicester (I know as i went there after yesterday lol) if ur intersted :)

I hope u manage to get some down time all to yourself huni - ill be thinking of you xx


----------



## Plex

oh and as for me - no phone call yet............:coffee: xx


----------



## Redbean

I just realized you are all in the UK and can share places to eat, etc. jealous!

But, yeah, someone would call child services on that pg smoking lady here and she'd probably end up in the clink. That is unbelievable. 

I love that some of you are getting time off during this process. Enjoy those comedies!


----------



## Emmi

Awww, Lizzie, I am sending you so many virtual hugs. IVF stress is bad enough without work commitments. And I am so sorry that today is the day of your mum's passing, there's alot you are coping with today and it's all so unfair. Just get through today and then you are nearly at the weekend. Do something lovely and spoil yourself as you deserve it.

It's great that your follies are growing and I am sure that your mum would desperately want you to be happy and have a little baba so just you take care and get through the day.

Huge hugs to you.

Xxx


----------



## Plex

I got my call :happydance: one perfect lil blast looking great so far, hopefully my tough lil cookie will wait it out till I get there :) hopefully my next update will be that I'm pupo!!! Xxx


----------



## Rurin

That's brilliant news Plex! Go little embie!!


----------



## Aurora CHK

Go Plex! Keeping everything crossed for you! (which won't improve my typing so sorry in advance for additional typos!)

Lizzie, good luck with your tough day! Wow :( Whats your work, are you a rep?

I'm a secretary (well, Assistant) to a very busy chief executive. He's ace, so I don't mind the long hours/difficulty taking leave without booking months in advance, but I am hard to cover - and not just cos I'm great! More cos I have sooo much information in my head - and I'm a control freak that doesn't want anybody else messing in my (well, his) diary, haha. Luckily my clinic is fifteen mins walk away so I can have scans etc before work or during lunch breaks. I'll get special leave for my hosp appt. I've only been here 6m so feel a bit cheeky asking for lots of flexibility and time off!


----------



## Redbean

Lizzie, sending warm thoughts your way.

Aurora, you sound like a tough cookie who gets things done. I'm sure you'll have the same approach ivf. You will make it all happen!

Good luck, Plex. I'm thinking about you. 

So, I got a call from the nurse, who says all four of my embies are dividing: 2 perfectly w four, one with three, and one w slight fragmentation. I'm going in tomorrow for a day-3 transfer!

Now the big question: given that I'm 38, how many do I transfer? It's too soon to know if they can make it to freeze yet. What would you do? The whole shebang?


----------



## lizzie78

Thanks Ladies. Got the call, I'm upping my stimms from tonight. On day 10 of stimming today so its not really been that long, it just feels like it because I was down regging for so many weeks I think. Just typing this and im logging off an going home. Really miffed DH hasn't even phoned/texted or emailed me to see how my scan went this morning. He is busy at work and it's the funeral of a guy he was in the army with tomorrow but still miffed, it cant be that hard to send a text?!? :growlmad:

hope eoe is ok and that Plex is now PUPO (??) :happydance: i'll reply better tomorrow but right now I'm done in :cry:


----------



## Emmi

Plex, really hoping that you are now Pupo?? Hope all is okay and the day went well.

Hugs to you Lizzie. Hmmm, looks like all men can all be the same, my hubby would forget to phone and call at scans too.... Not on.... Really hope that you have a restful evening.

Redbean, sounds like your embies are doing real good. At 43 I had 3 transferred. Some clinics in the UK will only do 2 at my age but my clinic would do 3. Our thinking was that we had to raise our odds, if we get one, we will be so happy but if we got 2, all our dreams would've come true. And triplets, oh my..... we will have to buy hammocks.

Am sure you and your hubby will be discussing it big time, luckily, me and hubby were of the same thinking.

But all very exciting!!!

Xxx


----------



## Aurora CHK

My clinic will only do one but think my hat might be because I'm funded for this first one? But as I'm seemingly pre-menopausal I'm wondering if they may let me have more as although I'm only 34 I guess it's the likely closeness to menopause not the age that counts? 

Redbean, that is a fair description of me :blush: 

Neeeeeed to hear from Plex...

Lizzie, I'm making DH come to all my scans with me!


----------



## lizzie78

Plex........hope everything went ok...??

Redbean, apologies i'd missed your update about your embies. That sounds wonderful, good luck for tomorrow and as Emmi said it something you and your partner really do have to discuss and agree on.

Aurora If you are NHS funded they only let you put one back. Some private clinics let you put two back (or 3 depending on age as Emmi said). We have kept our options open as to whether we will go for one or two when we get there. My job is very boring, no where near as exciting as you! I work in mobile telecoms as part of the deployment team (the ones who go out delivering all the phone masts and kit upgrades etc) but my boss is on sick leave so I'm acting up as head of department at the mo.

Emmi, I forgot to say. Randomly on the radio this morning was a discussion about mary, mungo and midge. Id never heard of them before i spoke to you so I think it was a sign of you :)


----------



## Emmi

Ahhh, the fabulous Mary Mungo and Midge. I am a member of another fabulous forum for 40's and over and a favourite topic is always children's programmes from the 70's. It really was a magical time without so much technology and so many channels...Ahhhhh the memories.

I hope it was a good sign, my best friend sent me a necklace with 3 circles to represent the 3 m's.So sweet of her.

Hope that you are having a lovely evening, nearly the weekend.

Xxx


----------



## Plex

Well......long story very short - Im PUPO!!!!!! :happydance: I am chilling after a veeeeeeerrrrrrrryyyy long productive day :)

One funny part ( apart from me not being able to control my fits of nervous giggles whilst my legs were nearly up around my ears in stirrups :blush:) When we arrived, as we're paying all out we get private parking free of charge, (i should think so too), the guard who controls the gate - shouts out, and i mean SHOUTS OUT as we arrive (and he spots me in the car) HEEEEEEEEEYYYYYY, REPRODUCTION GUYS!!!!!!!! :blush: OH MY GOOD GOD :blush: all this while we're in a bit of a traffic jam waiting to get in the damn car park. Had a good giggle about that, afterwards! :haha:

Anyways my lil blast thawed really well and im so damned chuffed. Happy just tp be pupo. I have a beta on fri 25th but i know ill be testing like every day until then :thumbup:

hope u are all well - sorry this is a very 'me' post but im now going to go to :sleep: and will catch upin the morning 

thank u all for ur thoughts - theyve done me some good :D xx


----------



## lizzie78

Plex, don't apologise hunni it is ALL about you today and being PUPO :happydance: :wohoo: have a good nights sleep tucked up with your little embie x


----------



## lanet

Oh Plex I'm so happy for you! 
I had nervous giggles on transfer day too. I actually laughed so hard while trying to swallow my Valium that I spit water all down the front of my gown. 
I can't wait to see your results!


----------



## amy8686

Sheesh, I missed a lot! Exciting that everything is happening for everyone right now.

Plex, congrats! I have a good feeling about this for you.

Aurora, you made me laugh restraining yourself from saying "if I get to..." I've been much better about speaking positively lately too. It's hard.

Redbean, great news! So hard to decide how many to transfer. Hopefully you and your husband will find some clarity about that.

I had retrieval this morning... 34 taken out! Holy moly. I'm a teacher, and we were joking about how we could have an entire classroom full of kids now. But of course we know nothing about quality or fertilization yet, so I won't get ahead of myself.

I was really really crampy when I woke up but the pain meds are kicking in and I'm doing better now. My husband is bringing me gatorades and playing songs for me on the piano and he tried to do some geeky little dances for me but it hurts to laugh so I made him stop. We also got the DVD box set of Perfect Strangers specifically for this occasion, so I have Balki Bartokomous to cheer me up.

Plex, my anesthetist was not nearly as fun as yours, but apparently when I woke up the doctor and others were talking about Ben Folds and I opened my eyes and jumped right into the conversation. The doctor thought that was funny.

Hope everyone is doing well...


----------



## Redbean

Ok, what's PUDO?

Whatever it is, it sounds great. Happy PUDO day!


----------



## lizzie78

Red bean PUPO is Pregnant Until Proven Otherwise ;)

Amy, 34 wow!!! That is a lot of eggs, amazing hon. Hope you fee less sore today and are able to enjoy your box set. I'm off to google it now as I don't know what it is, I might need to order it to add to my own tww collection :winkwink: let us know how many fertilised when you get the call but it sounds like things are going great xxx


----------



## nobump

Lots going on was exhausted just reading all last night.

Lots of eggs being collected exciting times ahead awaiting reports.

Plex FX for you.

Emmi DH has not fainted again so hoping all will be good. He was badly bruised so took a bit of time to recover. He's just annoyed he can't drive. Also means I will need to attend appointments myself with 100 mile round trip each time.

Feeling good after first acupuncture on Tuesday. Had some spotting not sure if due to acu or because I have stopped royal jelly.

Izzie hugs x


----------



## Emmi

Plex, woop woop at being pupo honey!! Great news and nowt like having a giggle along the way. I was singing Abba during my egg collection...
So glad that you are now back in it after a few awful days.

Amy, wowsers, that some number of eggies!! Here's hoping that you have some fabulous ones. Really hope that you feel better soon, never nice to be suffering. I hope you feel better after egg transfer to be able to laugh as there is research to show that laughter is important after transfer. Happy hormones go along way. I have been working my way through a whole lot of comedy.

Nobump, that's tough when you have to be doing all that driving. Rest up in between so you don't get too knackered. My clinic is about an hour away but it's a nice drive so all good. I hope that your hubby is now on the mend, all such a worry.

Hope everyone else is doing okay today???

3 days to test and I am officially loopy..... These 2 weeks have seemed like 2 years and I am laughing one minute and sobbing the next, I swing to extreme hope to extreme despair.....Sooo bloody hard. Am so scared to test now, this journey is too bonkers for words.....I am just so relieved that hubby hasn't divorced me 

Xxx


----------



## lizzie78

OMG Emmi, all of a sudden that seems really close. It's funny how we all need to act in different ways. I think i'll probably start testing early because otherwise i'll be too scared to do it at all. Stay strong, you are nearly there and have had some really encouraging signs along the way. I have a good feeling about this one for you, not that that will help you, hopefully on Sunday you will be staring at two beautiful lines and wondering which of the 3 Ms they are for xxx


----------



## Aurora CHK

Oh my gosh I am so excited for everyone!!!! :wohoo:

Two Puppies (no offence Emmi and Plex but I can't think of a better term for someone who is PUPO!)

LOADS of eggs for Amy (and haleiwamama), up to 4 potential future babas for Red Bean, and Lizzie, No Bump and I are all still in the running too - yay! 

My PMA continues today. I figure miracles happen to some people and maybe I could be one? :shrug: especially with you lovely ladies as my lucky charms :flower:

I feel 'something' is happening down there - twinges and bloating at least - and I'm eating ALL THE FOOD to give my eggies lots of nutrients. DH and I are still BDing every other day just in case we cocked anything up (fnar) and I ovulate naturally by mistake (plus hey it's fun!).

My main problem right now is staying remotely cool due to the uk heat wave. Stuffy office and keeping all my tattoos covered does NOT make for a well-ventilated Aurora - so I may have fried eggs by tomorrow's scan... I'll let you guys know! Sorry anyone I've missed. Mwah! :kiss:


----------



## Plex

Amy - Oh my - amazing number of eggies!!! Never heard of perfect strangers either - is it a comedy? lol at u jumping right into full blown conversation when coming round :D 

How u feeling today? Hope ur not too sore :hugs: xx

Red- I f id have had the chance i'd have had 2 put back if average quality :thumbup: Although if i had superb quality blasts, even hatching, then probably just one. I think its only a decision you can properly make on the day of transfer but has to be roughly decided before hand - so many variables!! What are ur thoughts on it - have u discussed it much? xx

Nobump - I did acupuncture yesterday too - how are you finding it? I always feel soooo relaxed afterwards! How are you getting on? xx

Emmi - Omg 3 days left till test??? It goes quick for us reading but an eternity when ur waiting it out :hugs: Im hoping i can be as strong as you and not test, i made a decision last night to try to wait till beta day:haha: I was speaking with huuby and said there would be nothing better than finding out together, as if i test i generally see the result first, so here goes....waitng for the beta - this will be damned hard!! Can u send me some of your will power pretty please? :D 

How u feeling? Any possible symptoms today, anything new? xx

Lizzie - Are u going in for another scan 2moro, sorry im a bit behind :dohh: Im praying that ur follies are doing nicely :D xx 

Lanet - Thanks hun, its sooo exciting!! Whens ur scan scheduled for? I have a feeling its twins with ur great betas :D xx

Aurora - This heat is bloody awful!! I cant stand anything above 24degrees i just seem to be a hot blooded person anyway so extra heat makes me sizzle :( I think id be struggling if i had to be moving about the place, feel for u chick xx

Afm - im all achey today, googling like mad and feeling hopeful :D 

sorry for anyone ive missed xxx


----------



## Emmi

Thank you all ladies, it's surreal that it's only 3 days away.....I am so glad I didn't bleed like last time, that was so horrible so just relieved to not have gone through that. I think having the will power to resist testing is also wanting to stay in the pupo bubble, at 43, how many more chances will I have. 
But you ladies that want to test, then if that's the right thing for you then go for it. Just be aware of the false negative, you can get so disheartened and then get a positive at the end of it.

Aurora, keep eating lots of high protein food, lots of eggs, green leafy veg like spinach, avocados and nuts etc. And dear god, much as I love the sunshine, this heat is just bloody hideous. Am absolutely sweltering.... tooooo hot!!!

Plex, normal to feel sore I guess. Rest up and try not to Google too much..... it's addictive but the bottom line is that every woman's symptoms are different. It makes it so bloody hard.... sheesh....

Lizzie, how are you feeling today?? Hope that your day is much better than Yesterday?? I am praying so hard that Sunday gives me those magical pregnant lines, it would be the most amazing thing ever.

Amy, how are you feeling now after EC??? Hope that you are feeling better... You really have been through something else.

How are you redbean, no bump??

Xxx


----------



## lizzie78

Thanks ladies, today is a much better day. Lost my temper on a conference call but other than that all is well :) Now moved my laptop into the garden and am sitting in the shade trying to find some motivation. Upped my stims yesterday as instructed but ive got to be honest I'm not feeling bloated or crampy like I was doing. I'm trying not to panic and am wondering if the acupuncture could be minimising the side effects whilst the meds still do their work? My acupuncturist has said before that one of the biggest benefits is helping with side effects but I never thought to ask her any more. Next scan tomorrow morning anyway so i'll see then whether im still progressing in the right direction or not.

xxx


----------



## amy8686

Hi all,

I'm feeling so much better today... Glad the major soreness was extremely short-lived. Just waiting for the fertilization report now and still drinking tons of fluids. You know what's funny? The Gatorade is growing on me! Especially mixed with coconut water and diluted with regular water. I don't usually like coconut water but it's great for making the Gatorade a bit more soothing.

I guess I shouldn't be surprised that Perfect Strangers didn't make it to the UK... It was my and my husband's favorite 80's sitcom from our childhoods. But watching it back now, we realize it's somewhat terrible. The nostalgia is fun but I wouldn't recommend you all order it. Actual recommendation for comedic distraction though: Hyperbole and a Half! I just got the new book and I love it so much. If you're not familiar with the website, start there... The book is the same idea.

Lizzie, hope your scan goes well! Do you know when your retrieval might be?

Emmi, your logic makes perfect sense but I'm still impressed at your willpower. I'm so excited to hear your news in just a few days.


----------



## lizzie78

Amy, so glad that you are feeling better! Its so funny hearing about things from the the other side of the 'pond' that are completely new here. Cant wait to hear your fertilisation report later today :) They did say EC on Monday but they have upped my stims twice since then so I won't be surprised if it is put back, its just making work a little hard to juggle.

You have all inspired me today though and I have just ordered a load of bargain nostalgic comedy DVD and some of my favourite stand up comedians to ensure that I have an hour of laughs each day after transfer just in case my current TWW watching material was too drama orientated! See I wouldn't have known how important laughter is without these forums :)


----------



## Emmi

amy8686 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm feeling so much better today... Glad the major soreness was extremely short-lived. Just waiting for the fertilization report now and still drinking tons of fluids. You know what's funny? The Gatorade is growing on me! Especially mixed with coconut water and diluted with regular water. I don't usually like coconut water but it's great for making the Gatorade a bit more soothing.
> 
> I guess I shouldn't be surprised that Perfect Strangers didn't make it to the UK... It was my and my husband's favorite 80's sitcom from our childhoods. But watching it back now, we realize it's somewhat terrible. The nostalgia is fun but I wouldn't recommend you all order it. Actual recommendation for comedic distraction though: Hyperbole and a Half! I just got the new book and I love it so much. If you're not familiar with the website, start there... The book is the same idea.
> 
> Lizzie, hope your scan goes well! Do you know when your retrieval might be?
> 
> Emmi, your logic makes perfect sense but I'm still impressed at your willpower. I'm so excited to hear your news in just a few days.

Now Amy, was Perfect Strangers about a guy from Russia or somewhere that arrives in America to live with his cousin, Balky or something. The theme song started a bit like -Flying high on the wings of your dreams???:dohh: Is that the series you are talking about.

Xxx


----------



## Emmi

Now here's the article about laughing after embryo transfer ladies.

There was a fabulous nurse who we got on so well with at my clinic and right after transfer, she came into my cubicle and we just had such a giggle, I was roaring with laughter. Then I went home and watched Bridesmaids  It can't hurt hey ladies.

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/...-dose-laughter-double-chance-IVF-success.html

Xxx


----------



## Redbean

Pupo!

It's funny that you are all talking about laughing after transfer. My husband has been funny all day, but we couldn't help but tear a bit when we saw them. We even got to take the tiny dish home w us. 

Amy, I also watched Perfect Strangers growing up. It was funny then. I'd totally forgotten about it!

We are thinking of 21 Jump Street for tonight. Our favorite comedy is Out Cold w Zach Galifinakis. So funny of you can find it.


----------



## nobump

Plex I enjoyed the acupuncture. Did find it difficult to switch off to start but went staight from work. Got another session on Saturday so hopefully that will be a good start to the weekend. 

Xx


----------



## amy8686

Emmi - yes, that's the show! But Balki is from the fictional country of Mepos. :)

Get this: 25 embryos! They did ICSI on half and regular fertilization on half, and both worked. We're shocked and excited. Not that we need 25, but it takes the pressure off to know that we should have plenty to freeze. I wanted to name them all, but hubby said no. 

Unfortunately, the consequences on having had 34 eggs are hitting. I've been throwing up and I'm terribly bloated. Hoping for some relief soon.. At least so far, it appears to be worth the trouble.

Wishing you all well... Especially the Puppies. :)


----------



## haleiwamama

amy8686 said:


> Emmi - yes, that's the show! But Balki is from the fictional country of Mepos. :)
> 
> Get this: 25 embryos! They did ICSI on half and regular fertilization on half, and both worked. We're shocked and excited. Not that we need 25, but it takes the pressure off to know that we should have plenty to freeze. I wanted to name them all, but hubby said no.
> 
> Unfortunately, the consequences on having had 34 eggs are hitting. I've been throwing up and I'm terribly bloated. Hoping for some relief soon.. At least so far, it appears to be worth the trouble.
> 
> Wishing you all well... Especially the Puppies. :)

I feel ya sister...I had 48 eggs collected last Friday and I felt like crap for a few days... Ive been taking Cabergoline twice a day and my doc says it helps a lot. Its a prescription med so you'll have to ask your doctor for it... I couldnt even stand up straight for a couple days there... Hope you feel better soon. Lots of liquids and lots of heating pads!! XOXO


----------



## Aurora CHK

Wow Amy so many embryos that's fantastic! Naming them all, aww :kiss: hope you feel MUCH better soon. 

Congrats Redbean! How many did you go for and how did you decide? Sorry if I missed this on my darn phone :dohh:

Good luck at scan Lizzie. I'm going in for mine now too. Gosh if this heat doesn't kill me these early mornings might :haha: hoping the stimming is working - I'm so scared.

Hope everyone else is ok.


----------



## lizzie78

Red bean congrats on being PUPO :happydance:

Amy, oh no I can't believe you feel so poorly but amazing news about fertilisation rates. That's so brilliant :hugs:

Aurora hope your scan goes well, mine isn't until mid morning. Let us know how you get on.

Emmi and Plex, hope you are both ok

No bump, haleiwamama hope you are both ok too.

Have I missed anyone?

Xxx


----------



## nobump

Aurora did you say you were still BDing in an earlier post? We have been told to use barrier method until afterwards. Because of the down reg drugs. What have you other ladies been told?

Good luck with your scan. X


----------



## Aurora CHK

Hi nob ump, we didn't ask and weren't told actually - oops maybe shoulda checked! Why exactly - what might happen - did they say? 

Scan done, but apparently won't know full results until this afternoon when they will phone me. Not ideal! Busy office with the senior assistant (my line manager) buzzing around and more to the point no husband to share details with/think of the right questions to ask/support me if it's bad news!

Looks good though - well, good given my limited range of outcomes. I have 7 follicles with almost 3 starting to look mature. :happydance: 

Back on Minday for next scan all being well bloods-wise. Egg collection likely to be wed or thurs WHEN we get that far (see, no 'ifs' as I am a positive puss now!). All the luck for your scan, Lizzie x


----------



## Emmi

Amy, that is an incredible number of eggies and that fertilisation rate is incredible. But no wonder you are so bloody sore, your body has really gone through something else. Rest up and take it easy honey. 

Haleiwamama, hope that you are feeling better too. I didn't know women could have so many eggs, so just wow to that.

Redbean congrats on being pupo though it's impossible not to start symptom spotting straightaway. Try and enjoy it.

Plax, how are you honey???? Symptom spotting -tee her hee.

Aurora, never great when phone calls come in when you are surrounded by people etc. But follies are sounding great, they will keep growing and then not long until EC and et.

No bump, I don't think hubby ever wants to tango ever again after 2 years of ttc, he was over the moon when he knew 100 percent that we were trying ivf again. He could just snore his head off when he came home instead of having to perform on demand.

Lizzie, hope all goes well with your scan honey, fingers crossed that them follies are doing you proud.

2 days left for me and I'm feeling rather sick...... Please let it be a positive, here's hoping.

Xxx


----------



## Aurora CHK

Sending all the luck, Emmi!! Xx


----------



## Plex

Red - Dont know how i missed it but - Congratulations on being PUPO!!! :happydance: how many did you have out back in the end? xx

Emmi - ooo Sick is a good sign :thumbup: I feel bloody knackered! Ive been having some twinges and my uterus feels full - weird sensation that last one lol I was sat talking to my dad earlier and suddenly just wanted to sleep! Im trying not to read too much into that one as it is blooming boiling today. 2 days left!!! :happydance: u feeling nervous about ur test on sunday now? Ive been good and NOT tested so far!! xx

Amy - :happydance: excellent number of embies huni!! The worst part is not knowing whats going on with ur future babies isnt it? Id say you have an excellent chance of have loads to freeze!! Plenty to play with :D Sorry ur feeling so rough though hun :hugs: Have you spoken to the clinic about the vomiting? Hope u feel better soon xx

Aurora - thats a good number of follies :) Is ur clinic the same as mine - they like to trigger with at least 3 mature (over 18mm) follicles, well thats their criteria for proceeding with ivf here. How are you coping in the office today in all this heat? xx

Lizzie - Hope ur scan went well today huni and those follies are looking right on track :thumbup: xx

Nobump - Glad it started to do the trick for you - its a bit weird and i found it difficult to switch off for the first few times too but the more you go the more easy it gets to relax :) I do think acupuncture really helped this last cycle of mine - I really hope you get a far better response this time :hugs: When do u start treatment - sorry if uve already said my brain always seems to be like swiss cheese at the moment :haha: xx


Not much occuring with me atm, i may go and have a kip in a min although i need to update my journal and do some essential googling. The googling especially is far more important than sleep :haha:


----------



## lizzie78

Afternoon all,

Aurora - glad the scan was positive, all sounds like everything is progressing the right direction for you - so pleased :thumbup:

Nobump - don't think we were told not to BD during the downregging or stims phase. Your cycle is artificially under control so I'm not sure why there would be a problem with it although i'll be interested to hear the reasons behind it. I think things to differ from clinic to clinic though so all you can do is follow the advice that you are given I guess :shrug:

Emmi, hunni I feel sick for you but really am feeling positive for you. It must be even harder now that you are so close to OTD. I had a cup of tea, three bourbon biscuits and a hot chocolate in the waiting room this morning. I also spoke to two other ladies so feel like I have done my bit for your campaign today :kiss: PS there was definitely judgement on a couple of faces :winkwink:

Plex - I think you just have to trust your body sometimes to know whats best for it and if its' telling you to snooze then snooze away :sleep:

Redbean - how are you feeling?

Amy - Hope you are feeling better again today. Any news from your clinic about how your whole class of embies are doing :haha: or when transfer is going to be?

Ok me. Had my scan, now have 18 follies. couple still too small at 7, two or three around 17/18 and a batch of them at or around 10. So, I had said that I wanted to go to blast but they are looking at EC on Tuesday or Weds next week. If I want to go to blast it has to be Weds as they don't do transfer on Sundays. So I have to decide. I'm worried that by waiting until weds that the Egg quality will be less but I really did want to go to blast which I won't be able to do if I have EC on Tuesday. Pff, tricky one. The nurse is going to discuss it with the consultant and lab guys at lunchtime and give me a call this afternoon hopefully with some recommendations. They were at pains to stress it has to be my decision which I get but I don't know which way to jump on this at the moment. DH love him was no use when I called him he just told me to do what I thought :huh: On the plus side, I managed to get the last parking space in the car park, had free tea, hot choc and biscuits plus a free bottle of gonal f because ive run out and watched somebody else take 20 minutes to get in a parking space so its not all bad. Come what may I have next (and hopefully last) scan on Monday.

xxx


----------



## Plex

tough decision Lizzie - sounds like the best thing to do is wait until ur next scan as u'll know more then. If you want to go to blast then hopefully the extra day wont hurt and will give a couple of the smaller ones a chance to catch up and mature :D 

Dont envy you making the decision though - i wouldnt know what to do for the best :hugs: xx


----------



## Emmi

Thank you Aurora.

Now Ms Plex, symptom spotting is obviously an Olympic sport for us ladies but is rather too early. But we are so aware of every twinge and pang, it can drive you loopy. The heat I am sure is not helping, I haven't been sleeping properly and the heat is just hideous on top of everything else.
I am so nervous about Sunday, the 2ww seemed like years away but now Sunday seems to bloody close.

Lizzie, oh how you have made me giggle. I have to say 3 hail Mary's before I enter that car park, it is just too stressful. Once, I was so sure that I would reverse into a parked car if I moved so I just waited half an hour for the folk to come back to their car and leave.... This behaviour is so wrong on so many levels.
18 follies is fabulous, some of this mid size ones may well catch up. Hmmm, tough call when it comes to EC but even if they say it's your decision, they will advise what's the best.

But you got your parking space, biscuits, tea and hot chocolate, people willing to talk to you in the waiting room of doom and great news about the gonal f, that stuff is more expensive than diamonds. 

But let us know what the clinic says.

Hope everyone is enjoying this fabulous Friday.

Xxx


----------



## Plex

lol its so difficult to not symptom spot and its my main thought throughout the day :dohh: dont do myself any favours :nope: Im determined not to test though :) xx


----------



## Redbean

Hi, ladies, sorry, I'm on an opposite schedule than you. You all have such great news in different ways. Keep on watching the positives. It's inspiring! Of course, if you ever need to whine, I'd be fine w that, too;)

I'm feeling excited but cruddy from the high progesterone, steroids, and antibiotics, but I'm also almost finished w the latter two. My ovaries still hurt like hell. You ladies with so many embies after retrieval are machines! I only had 11 and I feel like golf balls are banging around in there. 

I ended up using the three strongest, which is the conservative recommendation for my age group, 38-40. The three were perfect, so I think it wise not to use the fourth. If the stars aligned, I could be ok w twins or even triplets but not sure about quads! Yikes. The fourth is still dividing well but has some fragmentation. We will see if it makes it to freeze. 

We watched 21 Jump Street last night, and several times I laughed until I cried. So that was good. 

Lizzie, tough decision. I thought I had wanted to go to blast too, but given I only had four and am older, the doctor said that the safest place for the embies to be is in the uterus. You might consider what will happen if you change your mind and want a three day. If they are fewer or slower or weaker, it might be preferable to do a 3 day. 
That is odd that they don't transfer on Sundays. You would think they'd have to be a no-close business. I did my cycle at a research hospital for that very reason. 

Emmie, I'm dying for you to test. I can't believe how you're holding out, but I also get it and the building anxiety. I've never seen a double line. Not even a feint one. I'm developing a complex about testing so I too will probably wait for the beta. I'm sending baby dust your way!


----------



## Aurora CHK

Oh Luzxie as if this isn't hard enough :dohh: You poor hon having such tough decisions to make. Nice one on the positives though, and like Plex said maybe by Wed you might have even more mature ones? DHs are so much help, eh?!? Although if they were all 'I think this...' I might be annoyed and telling them to back off and they haven't had nearly as many Dr Google consultations as me plus it's my body plus I wanted babies first haha :haha: I'm sure it will all unfold for the best (heh heh my positivity meditation is clearly doing it's work - what other stolen platitudes can I come out with I wonder?) I do mean it though :kiss: but don't envy your decision.

Plex, step awaaaaay from the keyboard and get some kip! Unless it's to update your journal as I like reading that :rofl: but remember the internet is not necessarily our friend at a time like this! 

Amy, do you get updates on your embies?

Redbean, what's your 2ww plan?

Emmi, the time is draaagggggging I know - but hoping you're staying sane!

Hope Lanet and Haleiwamama are doing well too. 

No bump, so sorry for my awful autocorrect earlier!!! What's happening with you? 

Afm, yep I need 3 at 1.8 for EC, and I just got the call that I have one at 1.4 and 2 at 1.2. Back for scan on Monday, and ec likely to be Thurs or Fri. I really hope it's Thurs! So I will be eating aaalllll the protein this weekend! Might get on hubbies protein shakes that he has for his body building or is that a bad idea!? :strong: Hubby's I should say - I have only got one, honest!


----------



## Aurora CHK

Haha, in the time it took me to tap out my monster post, you all posted - so soz if I look weirdly behind/confused/daft and do ignore anything that's now out of date!


----------



## lizzie78

thanks ladies, your combined wisdom has settled me down as has sitting down with a cuppa and giving myself 5 minutes :coffee: :winkwink: I'll see what they say when they call but I'm erring more towards EC on Tuesday.

aurora - you do make me laugh :kiss:


----------



## lizzie78

EC booked for Tuesday :) Doctor looked at my scans really carefully and feels that Tuesday is the right day to go for - eek!


----------



## Plex

gosh, ive been feeling really, REALLY crap!! this weather is not good for me. Felt sick and had a horribly upset stomach :( still feel icky. Im so looking forward to these thunderstorms we're supposedly having lolol 

I had gone upstairs to lie down when i started getting ill :grr: I just cant win!! 
xx


----------



## Plex

Lizzie - whoop whoop!!! Tuesdays not far away hun :happydance: xx


----------



## Emmi

This weather is hideous Plex, I just can't cope!!! I had some meetings today and I nearly died in my car, no air con and the temp was just too much. Really hope that you are feeling better, hopefully thunderstorms will come real soon.

Woop woop to you Lizzie, Tuesday will be here before you know it. And there was you thinking that you would never get there but all looking great now.

Hope everyone has some great things planned for the weekend.

Xxx


----------



## Plex

Halei - forgot to ask u how ur lil embies are getting on hun? xx


----------



## amy8686

Hi friends,

I'm feeling a heck of a lot better today... no nausea! My clinic prescribed me a medication yesterday that kept it under control a bit, but I still felt queasy and dizzy for most of the day. Today I haven't had to take anything, and I've even been able to get off the couch and move around a bit! As much as I enjoy being waited on by my husband, it's nice to be able to do things for myself.

I don't know if my clinic will actually give me any updates on how our 25 little ones are doing, unless something changes dramatically. I asked yesterday if we would hear from them today, and the nurse said, "Nope, there won't be much to report." I want to ask lots of questions because I've read enough to be curious how they're doing, but I also appreciate my clinic's tactic to keep things as simple as possible and not give us anything to obsess about unless absolutely necessary. I think their plan is just for the doctor to sit down with us before Monday's transfer and tell us what we have and give us his recommendation.

Lizzie - Tuesday's almost here! So happy that you finally have a wee bit of certainty to look forward to. :)

Aurora - I heard that whey protein was good, but I can't speak to other types. Just make sure the shakes don't have other strange ingredients like herbal supplements. You wouldn't want to end up giving birth to a little body builder. I'll be thinking good thoughts for your scan on Monday!

Redbean - I'm on your schedule too! I get confused when these girls say things like "this morning" because it's nighttime for me. Hope your ovaries start feeling better. :) I was surprised that my ovary pain subsided pretty quickly, but maybe it's still there and I just don't notice it because it's surrounded by a shield of pain from the bloating. Congrats on being PWTUPO. (Pregnant With Triplets...)

Haleiwa - How are you feeling? I broke out the heating pad today and it's great. Thanks for the suggestion.

Emmi and Plex - Still thinking of you and counting down the days until your good news...


----------



## Emmi

Aurora CHK said:


> Oh Luzxie as if this isn't hard enough :dohh: You poor hon having such tough decisions to make. Nice one on the positives though, and like Plex said maybe by Wed you might have even more mature ones? DHs are so much help, eh?!? Although if they were all 'I think this...' I might be annoyed and telling them to back off and they haven't had nearly as many Dr Google consultations as me plus it's my body plus I wanted babies first haha :haha: I'm sure it will all unfold for the best (heh heh my positivity meditation is clearly doing it's work - what other stolen platitudes can I come out with I wonder?) I do mean it though :kiss: but don't envy your decision.
> 
> Plex, step awaaaaay from the keyboard and get some kip! Unless it's to update your journal as I like reading that :rofl: but remember the internet is not necessarily our friend at a time like this!
> 
> Amy, do you get updates on your embies?
> 
> Redbean, what's your 2ww plan?
> 
> Emmi, the time is draaagggggging I know - but hoping you're staying sane!
> 
> Hope Lanet and Haleiwamama are doing well too.
> 
> No bump, so sorry for my awful autocorrect earlier!!! What's happening with you?
> 
> Afm, yep I need 3 at 1.8 for EC, and I just got the call that I have one at 1.4 and 2 at 1.2. Back for scan on Monday, and ec likely to be Thurs or Fri. I really hope it's Thurs! So I will be eating aaalllll the protein this weekend! Might get on hubbies protein shakes that he has for his body building or is that a bad idea!? :strong: Hubby's I should say - I have only got one, honest!

Hmmm, not too sure about protein shakes.... Am sure that they are fine but maybe stick to natural high protein foods, chicken, fish, eggs, avocados, spinach, watercress, nuts etc. If you Google foods good for ivf, you'll get lots of fabulous ideas of what to stuff yourself with:thumbup::flower::winkwink: 

X


----------



## Emmi

amy8686 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I'm feeling a heck of a lot better today... no nausea! My clinic prescribed me a medication yesterday that kept it under control a bit, but I still felt queasy and dizzy for most of the day. Today I haven't had to take anything, and I've even been able to get off the couch and move around a bit! As much as I enjoy being waited on by my husband, it's nice to be able to do things for myself.
> 
> I don't know if my clinic will actually give me any updates on how our 25 little ones are doing, unless something changes dramatically. I asked yesterday if we would hear from them today, and the nurse said, "Nope, there won't be much to report." I want to ask lots of questions because I've read enough to be curious how they're doing, but I also appreciate my clinic's tactic to keep things as simple as possible and not give us anything to obsess about unless absolutely necessary. I think their plan is just for the doctor to sit down with us before Monday's transfer and tell us what we have and give us his recommendation.
> 
> Lizzie - Tuesday's almost here! So happy that you finally have a wee bit of certainty to look forward to. :)
> 
> Aurora - I heard that whey protein was good, but I can't speak to other types. Just make sure the shakes don't have other strange ingredients like herbal supplements. You wouldn't want to end up giving birth to a little body builder. I'll be thinking good thoughts for your scan on Monday!
> 
> Redbean - I'm on your schedule too! I get confused when these girls say things like "this morning" because it's nighttime for me. Hope your ovaries start feeling better. :) I was surprised that my ovary pain subsided pretty quickly, but maybe it's still there and I just don't notice it because it's surrounded by a shield of pain from the bloating. Congrats on being PWTUPO. (Pregnant With Triplets...)
> 
> Haleiwa - How are you feeling? I broke out the heating pad today and it's great. Thanks for the suggestion.
> 
> Emmi and Plex - Still thinking of you and counting down the days until your good news...

So glad that you are feeling better, it is nice to be looked after but as you say, sooo nice to be doing things yourself. Hope that you keep feeling better honey.

It's great that your clinic only tell you things when they need to, you really can obsess about anything and everything.

Isn't it strange and rather lovely that you have 25 little mini you and hubbys at the clinic??? I have a photo of my 3 M's that are now in me and I am in awe that they could be our potential children. I love nature but gotta love what science can do too:happydance::flower::thumbup::hugs:

Xxx


----------



## lizzie78

Plex, hope you are feeling a bit better? I think the heat is playing havoc with how people feel.

Amy, so glad that today has been/is (???) a better day for you. I can imagine you don't want to sit around when you don't have to but take things easy and don't do too much too quickly your body has been through the wringer this last few days.

Emmi, I know, finally I'm almost there :) now I need to start stressing about the next thing lol. Only kidding, trying to reign myself in a bit. I'm going to channel some of auroras PMA. Hope you are doing something nice tomorrow to try and take your mind off Sunday?

Xxx


----------



## nobump

Lots of post since this morning! 

Aurora - 7 is good

Emmi -not long know

Lizzie - great you know havw a date

Redbeam - hope time passes quickly for you

Plex - I remember how muggy it got when I worked down south. Think 25 is about the highest it has got here.

Amy - no news is good news you have fab numbers.

Sorry if I have missed anyone

Afm - think they recommend barrier because of the burserlin. Although Google says many different things.

Got another acupuncture session tomorrow looking forward to it. The lunch with friends and a night away with hubby followed by visit to family. I have another acupuncture session booked for Tuesday. Start down reg on Thursday first scan on the 7th August. Hopefully get go ahead then to start stims.


----------



## Aurora CHK

Thanks Nobumo :flower: but still wondering what specifically about the Buserelin affects bd or vice versa - am really intrigued! 

Are you looking forward to starting? Bet it can't come soon enough? 

Lizzie hope your feeling ok about the Tues news - realise its not what you wanted. Is it a silver lining that you could be PUPO by next Fri? Or not really? Hugs either way.

Emmi/Amy I am on lots if natural protein too, I won't be turning to just shakes I promise! :thumbup: I bloomin' love avocado so have taken the opportunity of scoffing two in the last 48 hours nom nom nom... right off to listen to my IVF meditation - it's this btw if anybody interested. Sorry can't see how to hyperlink from phone. https://befertile.com.au/guided-relaxation-for-your-ivf-stimulated-cycle/

Sleep tight (or not if you're across the pond - naps allowed though of course - encouraged, in fact!) :kiss:


----------



## haleiwamama

Plex said:


> Halei - forgot to ask u how ur lil embies are getting on hun? xx

Doctor just called and said that all 13 embryos are of the best quality possible!! The lab he uses doesnt use the abc type of grades, just good, good/fair, etc and mine were all good! yaaaaaaaay!! Very very happy!!


----------



## Redbean

You ladies need to come to Ohio. The polar vortex returned here and it's freezing. We had a golf outing today and I needed a sweater at noon. Not usual, mind you, but nice. 

Aurora, This 2ww is going to drive be batty bc I'm a teacher and am off right now for exactly 2 more weeks. Of course! I have a lot of planning to do, but his to concentrate. Ugh. I'm planning on filling it w going to cafés for lots of decaf. A new place each day. 

Amy, glad someone is in my range! I log on and so much is happened in my absence, I can't keep up. PS, I love your pwtupo.


----------



## nobump

Halei that is fab news!

Aurora I think is more unknown impact on baby if lucky enough to conceive. Which is highly unlikely but not sure I want to take the chance.


----------



## lizzie78

No bump, you had me worrie there as I've been on buserelin and we have still baby danced but there is no chance of a natural pregnancy so maybe that is why they didn't tell me to avoid it...??

Red bean, you're only 5 hours behind us so I'm going to make and effort to post hello to you in our late evening today :flower:

Aurora actually I'm totally fine about Tuesday collection. I'm feeling like maybe that is when it is supposed to be and just going with the flow. Most unlike me :haha: it also slots into my work diary for next week really well with only one low key workshop to cancel, getting out of things on other days would have been a nightmare so all is good. Plus my stomach is really aching now and I seem to have bloated up overnight so I'll be glad to get the little darlings recovered tbh!

Amy, so excited for you in Monday. Hope you are still resting some and making sure you are fit as a fiddle fro transfer then :kiss:

Emmi, have you got anything planned for today or is it just too difficult with tomorrow's deadline looming? Either way thinking about you and really hoping that you are posting good news tomorrow xxx

Plex, hope you feel better after last nights thunderstorms have cleared the air. Enjoy being PUPO missus, you have earnt it :hugs:

Afm, lazing around right now and trying to pretend I'm not supposed to be going out for dinner with friends of DH tonight. I'm not sure what fits at the moment and really don't feel like trying lots of posh frocks on right now only to cry when they either don't zip up or are so tight over my stomach I already look pregnant. I'll leave that challenge for later today I think 
Xxx


----------



## Plex

Still feeling rough :( Im desperate to get outta the house though!! May resort to going food shopping just for the sake of finding something to do :dohh: Ive been pottering about the house so far today sorting and tidying, not got as far as cleaning yet tho lol 

Lizzie - sometimes its best to just go with the flow. Glad ur feeling bloated (feels strange saying that lol) All good signs! Tuesday is not far away at all!! Exciting :D Hope u find something to wear tonight and u have a great time! xx

Emmi - How r u doing today? 1 day left - I praying for a positive for you hun! xx

Red - that weather sounds lovely! I prefer the cold as at least u can put on additional layers and put the heating on. Theres only so many clothes you can take off when is baking lol Whens your test date? xx

Halei - Awesome news huni!! :happydance: when do you think you'll have transfer? Are you waiting for a frozen transfer as you had so many collected? xx

Nobump - Not long till u start now!! U'll be at ur baseline scan before you know it! Are you nervous about injecting? xx

Amy - how r you doing hun? Hope those tablets are working for you now? xx
 
Sorry if ive missed anyone xx


----------



## lizzie78

Plex, supermarket shopping on a Saturday ARE YOU MAD lol??! Hope you can think of a less fraught way to get out of the house x


----------



## Plex

:haha: think i must be!! As it happens hubbies gone to do that for me :) I did want to go but im still cramping - best not to stray too far from the loo iykwim (sorry tmi!) 

Ive resorted to facebook games :dohh: xx


----------



## lizzie78

Bless you honey, sounds like the right decision to me. Stress is best avoided xxx


----------



## Redbean

Haha, Plex, I was thinking of going to the store too bc I only have nonpasteurized milk, and it's Saturday morning now here:) I fell asleep at 6:30 last night and slept through this morning, and now I'm stir crazy. My hubby insists on going for me too. 

Question, today is day two post transfer. My little ones are becoming blasts today hopefully! I'm feeling the odd pulls and tugs in my uterus that I've gotten before on implant day, but it's too early for that, right?


----------



## Plex

You did a three day transfer? this is what i found online :) xx

*timeline after 5day transfer -* 
1dpt&#8230;.Blastocyst hatches out of shell
2dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining
3dpt.. Implantation begins as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining
4dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining
5dpt.. Morula is completely inmplanted in the lining and has placenta cells & fetal cells
6dpt&#8230;Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood
7dpt&#8230;More HCG is produced as fetus develops
8dpt&#8230;More HCG is produced as fetus develops
9dpt&#8230;HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT!!!


*timeline after 3day transfer - *
1dpt .. Embryo is growing and developing
2dpt&#8230; Embryo is now a blastocyst
3dpt&#8230;.Blastocyst hatches out of shell
4dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining
5dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining &#8211;> I&#8217;m prolly here today!
6dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining
7dpt.. Morula is completely implanted in the lining and has placenta cells & fetal cells
8dpt&#8230;Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood
9dpt&#8230;More HCG is produced as fetus develops
10dpt&#8230;More HCG is produced as fetus develops
11dpt&#8230;HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT

xx


----------



## Redbean

Yes, thanks, Plex. I saw that too. Maybe what I'm feeling is just their movement after hatching. Or the if growing and thus uterus growing. I'm so sensitive to every little sensation in my body and in these situations I think it's just a curse. :)


----------



## Plex

Redbean said:


> Haha, Plex, I was thinking of going to the store too bc I only have nonpasteurized milk, and it's Saturday morning now here:) I fell asleep at 6:30 last night and slept through this morning, and now I'm stir crazy. My hubby insists on going for me too.
> 
> Question, today is day two post transfer. My little ones are becoming blasts today hopefully! I'm feeling the odd pulls and tugs in my uterus that I've gotten before on implant day, but it's too early for that, right?


Hubby actually told me hes going to get some pregnancy tests for me today :saywhat: he's the one who always complains about my poas addiction (he's obviously an enabler :haha:) Typical now as im wanting to wait for the beta :dohh: 

Wow u mustve needed that sleep! Do you feel like u have itchy feet now uve slept that long and u need to get out and do something? xx


----------



## Redbean

That's so cute. My hubby thinks every symptom is a sign, even though we've been through months w such signs, and even though I remind him that the progesterone suppositories create lots of symptoms. 

So, are you going to start poas soon then?? Exciting!

I have very itchy feet now, mostly bc I want to fill the time w distractions. I can't believe I slept so much. It just hit like a wall! It makes me think something is happening. What, I don't know!


----------



## Plex

I just love symptom spotting! Im going to try not to test till beta day, although if hubby brings home some tests then i may cave :dohh: 

My hubby doesnt want to get too hopeful so he's staying quite reserved about it all - which is very frustrating when i just want to be excited by it all :) 

Well, no tests for me, they had none is stock. I only want the digital ones if i do test as it stops second guessing. 

Do u think you'll test early or wait it out? xx


----------



## lizzie78

Plex said:


> Hubby actually told me hes going to get some pregnancy tests for me today :saywhat: he's the one who always complains about my poas addiction (he's obviously an enabler :haha:)

:haha::haha::haha::haha: calling your Dh a poas enabler has really tickled me :rofl:


----------



## Emmi

Hello Ladies,

Hope that you are all having a fabulous weekend. There are the most bizarre storms where I am. Hubby was supposed to take me out for dinner tonight to keep me from going mad in the wait for tomorrow but instead, we are going to have a Chinese banquet at home, love a Chinese takeaway. 

I am feeling sick with nerves and I reckon I will be peeing on a stick at 4 in the morning. I am not particularly religious but I have strong faith and boy I have been praying.... I have about 10 digital sticks all lined up ready and waiting.....Gawd I am going loop the loop....

Anyway, I hope that you are all doing good with stimming, symptom spotting, and in general, coping with this roller coaster of ivf.....Jeez, no-one can ever understand what we go through. And what I really want to get me through this, a nice large glass of wine....... shhheeesh...

Xxx


----------



## lanet

Fingers crossed for all of you! I can't wait to see your results, finally some test days are coming up!!


----------



## Emmi

lanet said:


> Fingers crossed for all of you! I can't wait to see your results, finally some test days are coming up!!

Thank you, it's bloody nervewarcking:dohh::wacko:


----------



## Redbean

Emmi, I know the feeling about the wine. A glass at night is how I unwind. I've taken to NA beer for a placebo. Not great, but will have to do. Good luck with the testing!

Plex, I'm going to wait. I think I'd rather hear it from a nurse than be disappointed w a stick if it's neg.


----------



## nobump

Scanned through post. In hotel but forgot charger. This is my 2nd cycle so ok with injections did 5 weeks of them last timw so know the drill.

Emmi FX for you.

Wishing everyone well.


----------



## Redbean

For those of you worried about bding in 2ww, my dr. said go for it, as there seems to be more benefits than risks, as this study suggests. Though, hubby and I just did, and, man, those ovaries still hurt! https://humrep.oxfordjournals.org/content/15/12/2653.full


----------



## BabyDancing13

Good luck Emmi- really hope it's good news xx


----------



## lizzie78

Emmi, massive good luck for tomorrow hon, really hoping this is your happy beginning xx

Amy and red bean just saying hello from our nighttime to your evening :hi:

Hope everyone else is hanging in there ok?

Just back from a meal out with DH and his friend and wife. Funny evening. Not usual for me not to be drinking so that was a bit odd, total messed up my injections because there was a queue forming outside the ladies and I panicked :dohh: not sure why but I feel very flat now we're home. DH had a brilliant night and the company was great. Maybe its because DH told me that when I went to do my shots he had to explain that I wasn't pregnant as that's what they thought. Not sure why that would make me feel flat/sad though :shrug: ah well, out it down to the old ivf thing again I guess.

Sweet dreams all xxx


----------



## Emmi

Hello lovely ladies,

Well it's a only a bleedin great BFP for me, I am in total shock and so bloody happy!!! I did a whole bunch of tests and all were screaming the word PREGNANT at me...... Am soooooo frickin over the moon!!! 

Still such a long way to go but it's a start after those years of trying.....

Big hugs to you Lizzie, so many things can get to us on this crazy journey. I can understand why you felt flat, all the speculation and talk of pregnancy can drive you to despair. All that matters is that you are on your journey and you are doing all that you can to make your dreams come true. 
And injecting in a ladies is just hideous so don't be too hard on yourself.

I hope that you have a lovely Sunday.

Hope all you other lovely ladies are doing good too.

Xxx


----------



## nobump

Congrats!!!


----------



## nobump

Congrats!!!


----------



## Aurora CHK

Congratulations!!!! :wohoo: :dance: :happydance: :bunny: :cloud9: when did you test, what was dh's reaction? I want the whole story! Omg I am so thrilled for you!!!! Xxxxx


----------



## Aurora CHK

Hi to everyone else by the way - I'll post fully later but am just calling in to find out Emmi's news - and it's AWESOME! X


----------



## Plex

Congratulations huni!!!! So very much deserved!!! Xxx


----------



## lizzie78

I knew it I knew it i knew it!!! Congratulations Emmi that is such brilliant news I'm thrilled for you. :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::dust:


----------



## BabyDancing13

Congratulations Emmi, I'm absolutely over the moon for you and DH! Now, the next question is, how many little beans are there? ;) xxxx


----------



## Emmi

Thank you lovely Ladies, yep, we're wondering how many!!! Twins would be perfect but will take whatever is on offer.

I tested at 6 this morning...... hubby was half asleep but dutifully woke up and acted like the cheering leading squad. Dog was a bit pissed off with so much noise so early in the morning, she likes her beauty sleep. :flower:Well one by one, all the tests came up with PREGNANT:happydance: We both started laughing like loonies, we just couldn't bleedin believe it. It still hasn't sunk in:happydance: 
My best friend couldn't sleep as she was thinking about me so I was on the blower to her at 7, she went a bit bonkers with the news, she can't have children so she is all ready to be Fairy Godmother. Then next to talk to my parents....Lordy did they start screaming, gawd knows what their neighbours were thinking.:dohh: We are just telling close friends and family as we have such along way to go but they are just so happy for us.

Am now on the sofa with hubby hoovering and making Sunday lunch. I haven't slept well for so long so am well knackered:wacko:

Anyway, how are you all today??? Really praying that this is a lucky lucky thread:hugs:

Xxxx


----------



## lanet

Emmi!!!! Congratulations I'm so excited for you!!!!!


----------



## Redbean

Yay, Emmi! I love waking up to this news! Soooo danged happy for you, you'd think I was related or something;)

Lizzie, I can't tell you how many times in the past four months of iui/ivf and not drinking and being tired, etc. I've had to explain to ppl I'm not pg, and I keep thinking, if I were, would I answer that anyway? Why do ppl ask? If you wanted to tell, you would. Feel you, Hun. Hang in there.


----------



## lizzie78

lol Emmi, enjoy being spoiled and hope you have a lovely lovely sleep tonight xxx


----------



## amy8686

Aw Emmi, I got teary reading your story. So so happy for you! Yay!!!


----------



## Plex

Whats everyone been up to today? xx


----------



## Aurora CHK

Redbean said:


> I can't tell you how many times in the past four months of iui/ivf and not drinking and being tired, etc. I've had to explain to ppl I'm not pg, and I keep thinking, if I were, would I answer that anyway? Why do ppl ask? If you wanted to tell, you would.

THIS! People can be so daft/awkward/unhelpful! I end up telling people about the infertility/treatment because I don't want them thinking I'm PG when I'm not as its weirdly upsetting probably as I SO WISH IT WAS TRUE.

Last night for example at a friend's for dinner, I felt I had to explain why with the not-drinking booze but instead full-fat milk, and needing to sit down rather than stand about in the kitchen and rubbing my legs and tum! (My legs and butt are SO SORE and weirdly feel like they're going to sleep all the time! What's with that? Plus my lower abdomen feels like I have half a dozen hen eggs in there rather than my ultra-teeny ones :haha:)

Could have slapped my other friend last week - she has a 2yo son and she commented to me that with my infertility at least I will never have to experience the pain of labour so, y'know, silver lining there! I know she felt she was being helpful/supportive but I just wanted to say 'Do you wish you could go back and not have him, to avoid having gone through that pain? If not, shut up.' I would go through ten times the pain in order to have just one child. Labour pain ends. The pain of childlessness never does. I just said that I have never once worried about the pain of childbirth, or dreaded the discomfort of pregnancy and that if I could trade the last thirty years of my life in order to have a baby, I would. 'But then you wouldn't be alive to spend as much time with them' she said. Better than never having any time with them at all and having another 50 years to regret being barren. Gah, people with children just don't get it. Several of them anyway - no offence, Plex and Lanet :flower:


----------



## lizzie78

Aurora so true honey. If it makes you feel any better I definitely feel like I have hens eggs in my tummy too. I keep looking down half expecting to actually see them lol.

I'm a moody hormotional mare today so just waiting for bedding to dry in the tumble dryer before putting clean sheets on, doing my trigger injection and then trying to tempt DH into a bit of baby dancing as per clinic guidelines for tonight which should be fun considering he looks like he'd like to murder me at the moment :help: oh the fun times of ivf that they don't tell you about huh! :wacko:


----------



## nobump

Aurora and Redbean, I hear you about not drinking during treatment, first time around I stopped after XMAS and started meds end of January, but only achieved 2 eggs... low AMH... This time, I stopped drinking end of April, but have let me myself have a glass of wine every so often recently, as I don't honestly think that is my issue. Sometimes it is easier to sip on glass rather than explaining why I am not drinking, that being said as soon as I start injections, I will not drinking until the end.... whenever that may be...

We got a bottle of white with hotel deal we had, so had a small glass in the room, drank water throughout the meal, wee soda and lime in the bar afterwards, and then a small Merlot to finish off the evening, think it was better that I had relaxing weekend ahead of starting treatment... but everyone is different and whatever works for you if the right thing to do


----------



## Plex

I dont think fertile mertles have a clue about our situations!! I think infertility, whenever it comes along is SHIT. I suffered from primary and now secondary infertility, I would never EVER dream of being so flippant with someone elses suffering - It angers me that people who have NO experience with the struggles we go through open their mouths before thinking as if theyre suddenly an authority on the subject, unfortunately it always seems to be the people close to us that say the worst things!

Aurora - I CANNOT believe that comment your friend made!! :hugs: awful and disgusting, it made me teary :cry: i wanna just give u a big hug! :hugs: Im impressed you had a come back for it - i really dont know what i wouldve said to that :( ! Like labour pains is a soul reason NOT to have a child?! :nope: did she try to cover her tracks and appologise? 

Let me tell you the awful comments just keep coming even if your dream is realised and you get ur miracle baby :( even if its the constant comment of - so when are you having another one? It hurts to reply as you have that gut feeling deep inside that that may never happen :( 

Ive had people telling me that I should be grateful for what i have (like im not? :dohh:) Also someone close to me said that maybe its gods will for me not to have any more children - what am i a bad mother??

As you can tell im quite passionate about the whole process lol The longing to give my boy a sibling is beyond anything i can describe.

Only you girls get it and im so eternally grateful to have found such a wonderful supportive bunch of ladies :cloud9: It makes the torture of this all more bareable :hugs: and it upsets me that we all have those 'friends' that drop clangers around us :nope: xxxx


----------



## Plex

Wow......i feel spent after that reply :haha: think im gunna get an early night! feel light headed and woozy. 

Symptom spotting - crampy felt like the :witch: is on her way, had a lie down earlier. Im over analysing everything! Im going to be devestated if this doesnt work :( 

OOOO Lizzie - :happydance: for the trigger shot tonight!!! xx


----------



## nobump

Aurora - I would have been hurt by that comment as well. People should stop being nosy!

Lizzie - good luck with trigger!

Plex when is you test date?


----------



## Plex

my 'official' date is the 25th - which is only 9dp5dt - is that a bit early do u think? But i do then have another test on the 28th. Im really REALLY tempted to use an internet cheapie 2moro am - its not really testing as theyre not reliable - thats what i keep telling myself anyway :haha: xx


----------



## nobump

Plex I think I would wait it out until the 25th... I don't think I would want to deal with a false positive or negative.... but if it helps then test away... I guess 9dp5dt as that would be 2 weeks past 'ovulation'... FX for you


----------



## lanet

Plex I was going to hold out until at least 7dp5dt (12dpo) my beta wasn't until 12dp5dt. but I albsolutely went nuts on the 5th day, I couldn't take it any longer, dh was so mad at me but I told him we could test that day and get it out of my system and if it was negative we knew it was just too early. I was in total shock at the obvious positive though!! 3 1/2 years and never once saw a second line! But I am having twins (did I mention that?) so might be why it showed so early! I'm excited for you to start testing! But remember that just brings a new roller coaster of constant testing while you wait for bloodwork.


----------



## Redbean

Lizzie, good luck w the trigger and bding;)

Aurora, what a doozy of a story. I would say unbelievable but I totally believe it, unfortunately. My good friend compares her year of kind of trying (didn't even temp) to my process, her normal hormone surges to mine, etc., and even that annoys me. 

Nobump, the alcohol probably doesn't do any harm, but bc I've read that if you've had even a few drinks in the month before ivf your chances are down, I'm scared. Of course, most studies are flawed, and I probably shouldn't have read it, but now the guilt of a glass outweighs the joy of it, so not worth it if it creates more stress. If it helps you relax, then, yes, I say that's better than being stressed, for sure. Do what you need to do to get through this all! After all I've also read that a glass or two can help w implantation. I had a few the night before transfer. ;)

Lanet, twins! Lovely!


----------



## Aurora CHK

Hi Aeonia! 

Lanet - whoop for twins. How did you find out? 

Lizzie - hormotional :rofl: ooh, BD on trigger night, eh? I thought you needed at least two days' 'stock' of :spermy:? Maybe that's just my fella cos of his male factor IF. Hope you had fun! :sex: 

I'm just sat at (biscuit-free) clinic waiting for my husband :coffee:


----------



## Plex

We'll, I did it - I poas and got the dreaded :bfn: it was an internet cheapie so it's only cost about 5-10p 

I don't want to test but I'm finding that I really need to :dohh: I need to know like yesterday if this has worked or not lol :help: I'm going quietly insane xx


----------



## Emmi

Morning Ladies,

Ahhhh, Plex you really made me smile :flower:If testing daily gives you back some sort of control and you are not spending a fortune, then why not. You know that it may just be too early so are aware of the downsides etc. 
I feel your insanity, it's the toughest thing ever.:wacko:

Lizzie, can't believe that it's EC tomorrow, how are you feeling??? Hope that you got hubby to tango:happydance: Oh the joy huh??

Lanet, twins?? Oh what a wonderful surprise, I am praying for twins!! 2 in one go will make me the happiest gal alive :hugs:

How are you today Aurora??? There's a lot of stupid and insensitive people out there, I am constantly astounded by the crap that people come out with....:dohh:
My all time fav is that if I don't have children, I will fill my life with other rewarding things.....errrr......like what??? Knitting, pottery???? Because that would most definitely fill the void of being a mama.... And it's usually people that have their perfect families that come out with such trollop....

hope all good with you no bump and Redbean????

Amy, any news on how your little ones are doing??? Hope that you are feeling better???

Xxx


----------



## Plex

Aurora - good luck with ur scan hun!!! Xx

Emmi - it gives me something to do I think :) however, now I've started, anytime I go pee it will be onto a stick :dohh: how r u doing today hun? Xx


----------



## Emmi

Brilliant Plex, too funny. Praying for all you lovely ladies.

All good with me, still in shock!! Just waiting for my clinic to call back with a scan date. It's all so nerve wracking and exciting, I don't want to tempt fate by looking at Baba things so need to rein it all in for now.

Xxx


----------



## Aurora CHK

Hi again gang! :flasher: 

Thanks for all being so supportive and generally ACE.

I have my first 1.8er and three others close behind! I have some 'tiddlers' too (their word not mine!) so they want to give those a chance to catch up so we are looking at Fri for collection now most probably. Apparently I have the most perfect endometrial lining with a 'triple layer' whatever that means, so that's good. I bit the bullet(-shaped pessary) and asked about any alternative for the progesterone but the short answer is there isn't one (I can afford) so I'm going to have to literally suck it up (oh, the puns!) into one or other of my lower orifices. I guess this might help cure my 'internal touching' phobia! (Still going strong with the positive mental attitude :happydance:)

The nurse was very lovely and understanding and gave me a tube of lube to help with it and opened a packet to show me what size and shape they are so at least I feel a bit more prepared now. In other news, I am SO DARN HOT! And not in a sexy way! I am roasting. I am definitely not going to be feeling at my best this week but I don't care. In it to win it! 

Love to everyone :bunny:


----------



## Emmi

Great news hon that everything is growing and your lining is fantabulous. Friday is not long at all so keep on the protein!!

Too funny about the pessaries, oh the joy. I have been lucky that so far I have only had to insert them whilst at home, they are not the most elegant thing to be doing away from the privacy of home. 

And yes, so darned hot.... Am positively melting.

Xxx


----------



## Redbean

I'm sorry Plex. At least you have a level head about it. I'd be a puddle on the floor. 

Ah, yes, the progesterone suppositories. I'm now wishing I'd opted for the shot version. They are messy! I have a bottle of 120, and every day I don't make a dent in it. Ugh. 

No news here. Some mild cramping. Every other hr I think it didn't work. Am having dreams about all sorts of bizarre paranoia, but vivid dreams are normal for me. I am, however, sleeping A TON, which isn't normal. Today, I could start implanting!


----------



## Aurora CHK

Good luck with implanting, Redbean! I got told by one of the nurses/doctors that the embryo is like a strawberry seed in the middle of a jam sandwich (at the time they were saying there's no need to rest/stay still/legs up for post-transfer and I could pogo back to work if I wanted and it wouldn't affect embryo/implantation). Not sure where I'm going with this but just to say I bet your lil strawberry seeds are feeling very comfy and content and are planning a 9 month stay!! 

How do you feel, Lizzie?
And everyone else of course! Has Amy updated and I've missed it? (Scrolls back, cursing phone)...

I just got a call to come back in tomo for another check. Squee!


----------



## lizzie78

Redbean - good luck with implantation chick.

Aurora that's a really interesting way of explaining things. I'm wanting to go to our caravan in Snowdonia for a few days after transfer but was worried about the travelling and carrying in the shopping when I get there. maybe I will do it after all based on that piece of information. I kind of think that once I'm there it will do me so much good as it's so peaceful and beautiful. it's like chicken soup for the soul! Great news about your follies and your next scan. you'll be triggering in no time. I don't know how you feel today but I am so uncomfortable so really hope my egg harvest tomorrow lives up to how full I feel!

I'm fine, definitely having a bit of an emotional wobble and so is DH I think so that's making everything a bit harder. Work is very full on this week, today in particular, too and I feel a bit like I'm keeping everything together by the skin of my teeth.

Emmi, I did jump DH last night and wonder if it was actually a new low in our marriage considering how much neither of us wanted it. Anyways it's done now so fingers crossed we have something usable for icsi tomorrow. 

Sorry everyone else, got to dash but I have been thinking about you all individually earlier and hope everyone is ok at their individual stages

xxx


----------



## lanet

Plex how many days are you now? 
I found out about the twins in the scariest possible way. I had a bright red bleed on Thursday. I thought it was over and was bawling and went to the emergency room. While there they did an ultrasound and saw 2 gestational sacs, yolk sacs, and fetal poles. The found a subchorionic hemorrage causing the bleed. The ER dr was terrible and said baby b was too small. My fertility dr said that's ridiculous bc they are all too small to measure at this point (and too small for heartbeats) (I was 5weeks4days) and she said the fact that they saw yolk sacs was encouraging and she wasn't worried. So I've been on bedrest because of the bleed, although she says they are common and usually harmless. My next scan is Wednesday and I'm praying for 2 heartbeats. But what a long weekend this has been.


----------



## lizzie78

oh my goodness lanet that must have been terrifying! Sounds like the ER doc needs to learn when to keep their uninformed opinions to themselves. Weds must still seem like an age away but hope you see those two heartbeats soon

x


----------



## Emmi

Redbean, I am prone to bonkers dreams and I think anxiety of ivf makes it worse. I was having dreams about my mum being pregnant, she is 74..... gawd knows what that was supposed to mean.
Lets hope that little bean is burrowing in good and proper.

Aurora, loving that analogy. Wish I had heard that before, I have been ultra paranoid with it all.....sheesh. 

Lizzie, going away to Snowdonia would be the best thing ever, change of scenery, relaxation, keeping your mind occupied etc. Do it Honey, I was thinking that a holiday after et would be just perfect. As for dtd when you don't want to, we have all been there. I think now, get to et and you can't have tango time anyway and when you can, get back to doing it when you want. Our marriage has been affected by the relentless bonking to try and conceive naturally so for us now, we only do it when we really want to. It's been so bloody tough the whole journey.
Hope your all ready for tomorrow?? The conscious sedation is something else!!

Lanet, crikey, how bloody awful for you. How scary. Rest up honey and weds is nearly here.

I have my scan booked for 11th August, just need that to hurry up.

Xxx


----------



## lizzie78

OOh Emmi, so glad your scan is before I go away on holiday so that I can see that you are all set for a h&h9months ;) Thanks for that, I think its been a couple of years since we gave up on natural conception so I have got out of the habit of forced nooki and last night just made me want to cry. It helps to remember that we all go through the same though. Fun fun fun. I am so unprepared for EC tomorrow considering how many weeks I have had. Stupid question but do I really have to take my nail varnish off my toes?? Did treat myself to a new Marks and Spencer summer dressing gown for tomorrow though so I shall feel very swanky when I sober up!

xxx


----------



## Emmi

Really, we have all suffered under the stress of ivf so be assured that lots of bonkers things are happening behind ivf closed doors...

Yep, take the nail varnish off your toes. I think we haven't got this far just to risk anything going wrong. I didn't put any hairspray, perfume or makeup on and took all jewellery off. I looked hideous but with everyone staring into my foo foo, it was the least of my bleedin worries.
Dressing gown sounds fabulous. Remember hubby can't go in with you, when I left to go into theatre hubby was shouting how much he loved me across the ward...Embaressed much. All will be okay, the nurses are just so lovely, all will be fine.

Xxx


----------



## lizzie78

:haha: so true Emmi, I did say to DH that after baring everything I have got to a bunch of strangers I just wanted something pretty to cover up in - hence the purchase.

:hugs: thank you, it's just taking it's toll on us at the minute. Don't think DH will be shouting he loves me, he is more worried about getting logged onto the wifi with his laptop for work :wacko:

xxx


----------



## Redbean

Aurora CHK said:


> Good luck with implanting, Redbean! I got told by one of the nurses/doctors that the embryo is like a strawberry seed in the middle of a jam sandwich (at the time they were saying there's no need to rest/stay still/legs up for post-transfer and I could pogo back to work if I wanted and it wouldn't affect embryo/implantation). Not sure where I'm going with this but just to say I bet your lil strawberry seeds are feeling very comfy and content and are planning a 9 month stay!!
> 
> How do you feel, Lizzie?
> And everyone else of course! Has Amy updated and I've missed it? (Scrolls back, cursing phone)...
> 
> I just got a call to come back in tomo for another check. Squee!

Aurora, Thanks for this anecdotal analogy! They told me not to worry about affecting implantation (that no matter what I did, short of punching myself in the gut, I had no control over its outcome), but I still worry. Yesterday, I went for a particularly bumpy bike ride, and though the main problem was that it hurt my swollen ovaries (hen's eggs!), I worried I was dislodging my little ones. :wacko:

Good luck on your scan tomorrow!


----------



## Redbean

"I'm wanting to go to our caravan in Snowdonia for a few days after transfer but was worried about the travelling and carrying in the shopping when I get there. maybe I will do it after all based on that piece of information. I kind of think that once I'm there it will do me so much good as it's so peaceful and beautiful. it's like chicken soup for the soul!"

UMM, JEALOUS! I LOVE SNOWDONIA! I WENT ON A DRIVING TRIP THROUGH WALES BY MY LONESOME ONE YEAR. LOVED EVERY MINUTE OF IT.

"I did jump DH last night and wonder if it was actually a new low in our marriage considering how much neither of us wanted it."

HAHA, THE IRONY OF THIS MADE ME LAUGH--WE ARE TRYING TO MAKE BABIES BUT OUR SEX LIVES ARE SUFFERING! THE INSANITY! 
WE'VE ALL BEEN THERE. :winkwink:

Also, Lizzie, I didn't take varnish off my toes. They tell you no nail polish so they can read your finger's pulse. Your toes will be covered by hospital socks and any chemicals are locked into the paint/won't affect you further or the environment. But, yes, any scents or creams need to be avoided as they can interfere with the anesthetic, cause an allergic reaction, etc.

xxx[/QUOTE]


----------



## lizzie78

ha ha redbean thank you. I will post pictures from my back door when I get there. Think I'm definitely going to pack up my stash of 2WW DVDs, the dog and my onesie and head there for a week's break. DH can't come with me but at least that way he can't annoy me either. I can just see Bala Lake from my front veranda which is beautiful and Mon - Fri the RAF Jets use the lake for target practice so I get to revisit my 'Top Gun' fantasies :blush:


----------



## Plex

feeling a bit worried now :( had to pick up my not so light son and move him out of harms way earlier (automatic reaction obviously and wouldve done it had i thought about the consequences too so dont get me wrong - i just cant word things properly :dohh:) now im worried that ive done some kind of damage :( im hoping this hasnt ruined our chances - had my feet up all afternoon now paranoid! Dont think ill be venturing outside with him by myself for awhile now - he'll have to be satisfied with the garden - or going to my parents (which is where he is now poor love he doesnt understand why i cant pick him up :cry:) :( xx

Im off to google what ive done and if its ok at this stage :( xx


----------



## Redbean

Plex, if it makes you feel better, my sister has been hauling around her two yr old this entire pg. the 2 yr old doesn't like to be put down for long. So far, it's only hurt her back.


----------



## Plex

thanks hun - im worrying quite a bit - my lb is 3 but looks 4-5 he's tall and solid built (he's about 3st). I wouldnt have done any differently though - so shouldnt beat myself up about it - cant help it though - im going round the bend! :wacko: xx


----------



## Aurora CHK

Emmi said:


> There's a lot of stupid and insensitive people out there, I am constantly astounded by the crap that people come out with....:dohh:
> My all time fav is that if I don't have children, I will fill my life with other rewarding things.....errrr......like what??? Knitting, pottery???? Because that would most definitely fill the void of being a mama.... And it's usually people that have their perfect families that come out with such trollop....


Yep yep and yep some more. If I can't have kids I will probably fill my life with rewarding things like scones and ice-cream and dime bars and chips. And wine. And size 30 clothing. :dohh:


----------



## Aurora CHK

Plex that will be fine honey, don't worry. Seeds in a jam sandwich. Safe and tucked away right in the middle, too small to be harmed by what your arms and back and legs are doing. Rest sounds good though. Protecting and supporting yourself emotionally is the best good you can do yourself at this stressful time and taking time to unwind sounds like just what the doctor ordered. :Hugs:


----------



## lizzie78

Plex don't beat yourself up hon, easy said I know, what aurora says makes such sense. Just put it behind you and carry on, I really doubt you will have harmed anything xxx


----------



## amy8686

Hi girls, 

It's done! I'm PUPO! We put in two embryos this morning. All went smoothly, and I'm just so relieved that we made it to this point. We should have at least 10 good ones to freeze, too.

Unfortunately, I'm still wallowing in misery from the OHSS. The doctor looked at the fluid in my abdomen this morning and says it's still moderate, and if I can keep drinking (and breathing) I can avoid having to get IV fluids or my abdomen drained. He doesn't think I'll get much worse than this, even if I get pregnant, but he said it might be a while before I feel better. Thank goodness for being a teacher and not having to work right now. I'm barely making it off the couch to pee... I can't imagine going to work. And I look unmistakably pregnant. Try explaining THAT one to a bunch of high school students!

My acupuncturist came to the clinic to do a treatment right before and right after. I actually felt a little bit better afterwards... TMI, but I peed SO much after the transfer! I think the acupuncture may have helped get some of the fluid moving in the right direction. Anyway, having cleared all of that space, I felt quite hungry, so we went out for pho afterwards and I ate my ENTIRE bowl. This is a feat, considering A) I can't finish a whole bowl of pho on a normal day and B) I haven't eaten more than 5 bites of anything per sitting since last Wednesday. My husband nearly had to roll me out of the restaurant but I feel pretty good. I'm fully prepared to eat a bowl of pho every day until I'm better, if that's what it takes.


Aurora - Congrats on being almost there! I hear you on the suppositories. On my IUI, those bullet-shaped ones actually ended up being pretty easy for me to insert (I'm no good with inserting things either) but I had an allergic reaction to them, and I tried two other kinds that were worse after that. So this time around, I opted to just do the PIO injections. They're no treat, but so far I prefer them. I think they're more expensive than the compounded suppositories, but nothing compared to Endometrin/Prometrium/Crinone.

Lizzie - Unless I missed it in the gaggle of updates since I last logged on... Can't wait to hear how today went!

Plex - I want to wait to test, but I'll probably be like you and start testing early. I got a cheap pack of 8 tests, so it may break my spirits, but at least it won't break the bank. Well, keep us posted.

Hi to the others too... hope everyone is well.

Amy


----------



## Aurora CHK

Emmi said:


> Really, we have all suffered under the stress of ivf so be assured that lots of bonkers things are happening behind ivf closed doors...
> 
> Yep, take the nail varnish off your toes. I think we haven't got this far just to risk anything going wrong. I didn't put any hairspray, perfume or makeup on and took all jewellery off. I looked hideous but with everyone staring into my foo foo, it was the least of my bleedin worries.
> Dressing gown sounds fabulous. Remember hubby can't go in with you, when I left to go into theatre hubby was shouting how much he loved me across the ward...Embaressed much. All will be okay, the nurses are just so lovely, all will be fine.
> 
> Xxx

Hahahahahahaha :rofl: oh Emmi you made me uber-lol there. Thank you [wipes away tears]. I was proper lolling at Lizzie a minute ago too - DH is wondering what cool comedy website I am on... Love going through this madness with you ladies!

Lizzie, you MUST go to Snowdonia that sounds wonderful! And then you can name your firstborn after something Snowdonish! Maybe its just me that thinks that way...

Okay ladies whats the dealio with the ET - you can't have nooky after ET? How long for? Not that I'm like gagging for it right now or anything! Just want to be prepared. 

For EC I've been told I'll need to remove my toenails too. No, wait, the varnish I mean! (At least I read that one back before posting - I am learning! Plus I'm on my laptop now so no autocorrect disasters like No Bumo or Nob Ump or Gush Oil.)

Lizzie, I feel like a kanga with a roo stuffed down her belly right now, with my 4 almost-viables and the tiddlers, so gawd knows how you feel. You will feel a stone lighter tomorrow evening I bet! Get a great night's sleep honey :sleep:


----------



## Aurora CHK

Oh Amy YAY! PUPO :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

So sorry that you still feel so icky from the OHSS though. Gentle hugs :hugs:

Thanks for the good wishes! And Lizzie has collection tomorrow - which in our time is about twelve hours away I think?


----------



## Aurora CHK

Btw, what is pho? :huh:


----------



## amy8686

Oh yeah... I was so eager that I jumped ahead a day for Lizzie.

Pho is the most divine Vietnamese noodle soup. Salty broth and protein... This is what will cure me right now. Pho cures everything, actually.


----------



## Emmi

Plex, I think it takes something pretty severe to affect our embies so try and relax and not read too much on Dr Google. I know someone who fell down a flight of stairs after et and they still got a bfp:flower: our embies are tough little blighters.

Amy, great news honey on being pupo though boo to the ohss. Look after yourself, them 2 embabies need to get real nice and snuggley:hugs:How fab that you were able to have those acupuncture sessions, that must've really helped. And pho sounds rather delicious and nutritious!!

Aurora, no-one can understand the craziness of ivf, you gotta try and laugh at how hideous it all is, the winning prize is worth it.:thumbup: Hope that you aren't feeling too bloated?? It's all such fun fun!!!

Lizzie, not long now until egg collection.....eeeeek. Thinking of you honey:hugs: 

Xxxx


----------



## Redbean

Hahahahahahaha :rofl: oh Emmi you made me uber-lol there. Thank you [wipes away tears]. I was proper lolling at Lizzie a minute ago too - DH is wondering what cool comedy website I am on... Love going through this madness with you ladies!



Okay ladies whats the dealio with the ET - you can't have nooky after ET? How long for? Not that I'm like gagging for it right now or anything! Just want to be prepared. 


:[/QUOTE]


My dr. said sex and enjoying it are ok after ET. I posted a study a while back stating that the sperm actually helps the viability of the embryo. Some dr. are still saying no bding though. Do what you're comfortable with. My ovaries still hurt a week later, so it ain't comfy for me. :wacko:


----------



## Aurora CHK

Redbean said:


> My dr. said sex and enjoying it are ok after ET.

Heh heh, I'm just imagining if he'd said 'it's ok, as long as you don't enjoy it' - much like many of our original natural TTC journeys, by the sounds of it! Mmmm, scheduled sex! Even when you're knackered/annoyed/ill/still sated from the last three to seven days' worth!

Lanet, wow I'm so sorry you had to go through all that. Hope you're feeling better and your babas are both thriving. When is your next scan? Sorry, you probably said :flower:

Good luck Lizzie!!! :hug:

Hope you feel better today, Amy.

What about you, Plex and Redbean? 

Still on cloud 9, Emmi? 

Hi also to No Bump and also our other ladies.

Afm, apparently I'm back in today due to low estradiol :nope: 

I thought it must be high because of the er, changes down below, if you know what I mean. CM-wise. So that's a worry, especially as I've now totally dried up :cry:
Trying not to worry. On upside, as I'm solo at the clinic today, I've had a full read of my follie charts. 4 x 1.6 or above, 3 x 1.4 or above, and 3 'tiddlers' at 0.6. Hope they're all still growing - I'll find out soon! 

<3


----------



## Aurora CHK

Ok, so seems fine. I have two at 1.9, one at 1.8, one at 1.6, two at 1.5 and one at 1.3. Then 3 at just under a cm.

Today they will check the estradiol is still rising and consider whether to bring me in thurs or fri for collection. They may even say Thurs, but still ask me to take one more dose of stims when I trigger. I'll find out by phone later. I guess this means I probably won't get all 7 as they won't be mature enough in time. Just gotta hope those first few are top quality, and then that I don't have natural killer cells or anything like that which might scupper any pregnancy that might come along!! Wish now that I'd insisted on the killer cell test but hey-ho, too late so just gotta stay positive!!


----------



## DAISYPRENCESS

Hi, girls. Does anyone of you know whether I can take Pregnacare, Co - enzyme Q10, Royal Jelly while I am on buserelin? Thank you.

Good luck
:kiss:


----------



## Emmi

DAISYPRENCESS said:


> Hi, girls. Does anyone of you know whether I can take Pregnacare, Co - enzyme Q10, Royal Jelly while I am on buserelin? Thank you.
> 
> Good luck
> :kiss:

I didn't have a clue really but I stopped all supplements except the folic acid and vits and my omega fish oils. Just check with your clinic to make sure.

Good luck to you.

X


----------



## Emmi

Aurora CHK said:


> Redbean said:
> 
> 
> My dr. said sex and enjoying it are ok after ET.
> 
> Heh heh, I'm just imagining if he'd said 'it's ok, as long as you don't enjoy it' - much like many of our original natural TTC journeys, by the sounds of it! Mmmm, scheduled sex! Even when you're knackered/annoyed/ill/still sated from the last three to seven days' worth!
> 
> Lanet, wow I'm so sorry you had to go through all that. Hope you're feeling better and your babas are both thriving. When is your next scan? Sorry, you probably said :flower:
> 
> Good luck Lizzie!!! :hug:
> 
> Hope you feel better today, Amy.
> 
> What about you, Plex and Redbean?
> 
> Still on cloud 9, Emmi?
> 
> Hi also to No Bump and also our other ladies.
> 
> Afm, apparently I'm back in today due to low estradiol :nope:
> 
> I thought it must be high because of the er, changes down below, if you know what I mean. CM-wise. So that's a worry, especially as I've now totally dried up :cry:
> Trying not to worry. On upside, as I'm solo at the clinic today, I've had a full read of my follie charts. 4 x 1.6 or above, 3 x 1.4 or above, and 3 'tiddlers' at 0.6. Hope they're all still growing - I'll find out soon!
> 
> <3Click to expand...

Everything is such a worry but your follies are growing. So great that you had extra time to be finding out more about what's going on, they are monitoring you well and that's a good sign. Eat lots of protein and drink lots of water, nearly there hon:hugs:

And it's not about the numbers, it really is about the quality, so many women have the golden egg amongst not so great numbers. As long as the eggs are mature, you are in with a fighting chance like anyone. Thursday or Friday will be here before you know it.....eeeeek.

Xxx


----------



## nobump

Aurora your follies sound good.
Plex any update?
Lanet sounds like a stressful time. Hugs

Was at dress rehearsal for opening ceremony last night. Looks fab would recommend folk to watch it. Not allowed to reveal and think they have kept a few surprises. Got acu today and injections start Thursday. 

Sorry if missed anyone catching up on phone

Xxx


----------



## Aurora CHK

Ooh sorry to be dense but what event is that for, No Bump? 

Thanks Emmi. I know you're right. I just worry as I've had two chemicals that I have mostly dud eggs so I'm all fiendin' for quantity hoping that will increase chances of 'one decent one'. :loopy: Le sigh...


----------



## Plex

:hi: just a lurker here :flasher:

Im quietly watching and reading - not much going on with me/ nothing to report.

Im having a quiet day or two 

:hugs: to you all xxx


----------



## Redbean

Aurora, I had an ok number taken, but only a few were good. Those three left (the fourth didn't make it to freeze--it had some fragmentation, so I've put all my eggs in one basket, so to speak) seemed to have been perfect at 3 days, so here's to hopin' for the both of us, lady. 

I'm in implantation mode right now. I have a mild backache and cramping, but not as much as I'd have in a normal TTC month. I'm hoping it's because I'm on the progesterone and usually am not? I think I love being on progesterone. I'm calm and even and sleep well, though sometimes I have brain fog. I have less aches and pains in my uterus it seems and elsewhere in body. No headaches. Is this normal? I thought most ppl hated being on it.


----------



## lizzie78

Hey ladies, quick update because I'm feeling rough but EC done. Got 11 eggs, 9 were mature enough for icsi so fingers crossed some of them are fertilising as I type. One of my ovaries hid so apparently they had to push and pull me about a bit so I'm more than a little sore but so pleased to be coming out on the other side 
. As a bonus I have another two nights before I have to start injections again :)

Amy, congrats on being PUPO!!

Aurora, my sizes were like yours and all went well today so I'm sure you will be fine. They retrieved some of the eggs from follies that were only 1cm last Friday

Xxx


----------



## Emmi

lizzie78 said:


> Hey ladies, quick update because I'm feeling rough but EC done. Got 11 eggs, 9 were mature enough for icsi so fingers crossed some of them are fertilising as I type. One of my ovaries hid so apparently they had to push and pull me about a bit so I'm more than a little sore but so pleased to be coming out on the other side
> . As a bonus I have another two nights before I have to start injections again :)
> 
> Amy, congrats on being PUPO!!
> 
> Aurora, my sizes were like yours and all went well today so I'm sure you will be fine. They retrieved some of the eggs from follies that were only 1cm last Friday
> 
> Xxx

Ahhhh great to hear lovely lady, I had been wondering how you had been getting on. Great numbers and fingers crossed that they are all fertilizing as we speak. Hope that you looked fabulous in your new dressing gown:happydance: Did you sleep during the sedation?? It's rather a fabulous feeling I found.

Rest up tonight Honey, hubby should be looking after you. Most difficult bit is over as the et is easy peasy in comparison. 

:hugs::hugs::hugs: xxx


----------



## lizzie78

Slept like a baby during the collection and for 2 hours afterwards!!!


----------



## Emmi

lizzie78 said:


> Slept like a baby during the collection and for 2 hours afterwards!!!

Wow, now that is impressive:thumbup: must've been a wee bit tired too:flower:

X


----------



## nobump

Lizzie that's great numbers!

Redbeam progesterone sounds fab!

Aurora it's the opening ceremony of the commonwealth games on Wednesday night. A friend is in the cast she gave me a couple of tickets.

Plex lurk away if you need to chat just post x


----------



## Plex

Lizzie - glad the collection is over and done for you now :D 9 mature is great!!! rest up :hugs: xx


----------



## Aurora CHK

Yay Lizzie, that's a fantastic number of mature eggies! When will you hear about the fertilisation? Sorry you golf eel pants now though :hugs: 

Off to Snowdonia tomorrow morn? If you won't have wifi, here's some love to take with you: <3 :kiss: :hug: :flower: :hug: :kiss: <3


----------



## BabyDancing13

Great number of eggs lizzie- hope they are fertilising and dividing as we speak- go eggs go!! ;) x


----------



## Aurora CHK

Aurora CHK said:


> Sorry you golf eel pants now though :hugs:

That would have been more meaningful if I had managed to type 'sorry that you feel pants' as intended... 

Sounds like you needed that rest! Hope you're getting more of that snoozy goodness even now xxx


----------



## lizzie78

Thanks all, feeling much better today and the cocodomol is keeping the soreness at bay :) About to go into first meeting which will help keep my mind off things whilst iw ait for the phonecall telling me how they have done overnight. Dh and I are bickering about the number of embies to transfer. Such a tricky one. If we transfer 1 and it fails I think i'll blame him but if we transfer 2 and end up with twins he'll blame me - sigh. Hoping that a) we are lucky enough to get the chance to make a choice and b) by tomorrow things will be a bit clearer. Staying away from home tonight so hoping the break from each other will give us both a bit of perspective.

Aurora - good luck with your scan today - I m so excited for you!
Emmi - hope you are still in a little BFP bubble.
Plex - you lurk away honey but remember we are here even if you just want to sound off.
Amy & Redbean - hope you are enjoying being PUPO.
Nobump - sorry I've lost track - are you PUPO too?

PS not going to Snowdonia until after transfer :)

xxx


----------



## Emmi

Glad that you feel better Lizzie and keeping busy is a good thing. It's a tough decision in how many to put back but of course it's something that you and hubby have to agree with. We put 2 back last time but we decided on 3 this time as time is of the essence for me at my age, we would love twins but if we have one, we would still be over the moon. If we had triplets, wow, that would be something else but we would just be overjoyed to be blessed with 3.

Aurora, hope all goes well with the scan.

How are the pupo ladies, Amy, plex, Redbean symptom spotting already??? It's too crazy for words....

No bump, where are you up too?? Sorry my brain is mush.

All okay with me, just desperate to have my first scan so I know everything is alright.....Scan booked for 11th August, seems like years away....

Xxx


----------



## Aurora CHK

No Bump hasn't started down-regging yet, ladies!

Aw Lizzie, theres never an 'easy bit' in this process, eh? It's one stress after another!
And even when you do get a 'quieter' day, life throws a curveball - today should be like that for me but I just picked up my new car yesterday (bought a new one to be more reliable!) and it's died already!! DH just had to drive me to work and he's going to sort the car nightmare out for me as I can't take the stress and nor can our precious eggies!

I got the call yesterday that our ec will be Thurs after all, so last night we triggered. They also wanted me to take one last Gonal F (stims) and Buserelin (down-regs) so we had to do three stabbings last night - it was like a grand finale! Grow eggies, grow follies, get ready for your close-up!!!

Not sure how many they expect to get - thanks Lizzie for confirming they don't all have to be 1.8 or bigger to be mature, that's a relief! 

Love to you all xxx


----------



## Aurora CHK

Lizzie, I'm guessing twins would not be welcome then? Is that on health grounds, sleep grounds or just general 'family preference'? For want of a better term?


----------



## Plex

congrats on having ur trigger last night Aurora!! Wish u all the best for your collection hun :hugs: Hoping for a good number of eggies :D xx


----------



## lizzie78

Id be happy with twins as I don't like the idea of an only child because we will be older parents I would like them to have a sibling. DH is worried about money s nursery fees would be double and we cant afford for me not to work. Hence the conundrum.

Anyway, good news is that 7 have fertilised :) ET provisionally booked for tomorrow but hopefully they will call me in the morning to put it back to Friday 

Aurora - great news that your collection is tomorrow. Enjoy the evening with no jabs tonight!

xxx


----------



## Plex

Lizzie - :happydance: thats great hun! Fxd for a transfer friday then! xx


----------



## Emmi

Oooo Aurora, it's all happening, it's nearly Thursday already!! How are you feeling???
Crappy about the car as that really is rubbish, but it's out of your control. Just you concentrate on you.

Great news Lizzie, great number. Enjoy this time hon as once you are pupo, you will be going around the bend!!!

Xxx


----------



## nobump

Aurora - good luck egg collection, just typical about you car hope DH gets it all sorted.

Lizzie - exciting times, we are only allowed to transfer one as we are being treated in Edinburgh but are Glasgow patients, so no choice to make, but remember there is still a chance for multiples with transferring only one! Would you consider transferring one and having a FET later if you have enough to freeze? An evening away sounds good.


Babydancing, reading your signature I may be more in time with you, although I am doing long protocol.

AFM - I am lagging behind most of you ladies, as Aurora says I start DR tomorrow EEKS!!, then booked in on the 7th August for scan and hopefully get ok to start STIMS, had to DR an extra week last time with double dose (injections morning and night) nearly killed me.... STIMMED for 14 days the last time... but hopefully with all the extra things I have been doing this time around may not need to STIM for so long. We have 2 weeks off starting the 25th August so what we do in that time is all dependent on how the next few weeks go... time away in the UK if I get to transfer.... a last minute sun deal if not (was devastated the last time, time away will help).... feels a bit odd not having a holiday planned, everyone keeps asking, but we just bought a house this year, so that is a good excuse for not having any firm plans yet... and it we get away, well we found a cheap deal etc... feel like I should sign up for MI5 with the amount of stories I tell people to avoid explaining things...

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## lizzie78

no Bump, you'll be at EC before you know it. Good luck with the first DR injection tomorrow. At least it will feel like you are starting to make progress although I'm sure you aren't looking forward tot eh wonderful side effects! I ant believe they made you do two injections when you doubled your DR dose before. My clinic just gave me bigger needles so that I could do it all at once - much easier!!

Hope eoe is ok?

xxx


----------



## nobump

Lizzie I think it is because Burselin last for or has a half life of 12 hrs in your body... so I had to inject at 8am and 8pm or similar... when the nurse gave me a demo at the start of this cycle I felt like I could have shown her!

It's the menopur that is difficult, i was on 300 the last time so 2*150 or 4*75 bottles depending on what they had in stock... and the little glass mixer bottles I am sure I still have scars on my thumb from opening them! Oh the fun times we go through.

Have moved to working from home in the porch, house to stuffy!


----------



## Emmi

I am positively melting in this weather. As I am of Indian origin, folk keep saying that I should be used to it??? Errrrr, really....I was bloody born in Cheltenham!

No bump, good luck with your DR, hopefully the weeks will fly by. I was on the Menipur too, kinda liked those wee skittles bottles. Really hoping that your time has come, going through ivf is bloody exhausting.

Hope everyone else is doing okay?? Boy it's feeling hot hot hot!!!

Xxx


----------



## nobump

Thanks Emmi

It scorching here as well went for a walk and just cut grass bin is full! We have lots of grass. Need to try shift a little wait hoping this will help. Will set alarm early tomorrow so not having to rush.


----------



## Aurora CHK

I am so uncomfortable! You ladies with many eggs, how did you cope?!? I feel like I have bowling balls in there! Hope they're not dying off and it's just the maturation :(


----------



## Redbean

Aurora, I feel that way too. You ladies w so many eggs are tough. My left ovary STILL hurts when I walk and I love to hold my side like I've been stabbed there or something. 

Anyone of you do estrogen patches after transfer? I started today, and they are not fun. Low mood setting in, cramping, indigestion, and blood sugar issues. I loathe lady estrogen. Really preferred the progesterone. Oh, and my bbs are HUGE! At least they offset the bloating right? ;)

My beta isn't until next Thurs. I might go batty before then. My dreams are definitely leaning that way. None yet of babies, though. 

What's everyone's weirdest dream while in tww?


----------



## amy8686

Lizzie - Congrats! And good luck with the talks on transferring one versus two. :-/

Aurora - I think I kind of got used to the bowling ball feeling. It felt worst when my body was first starting to accommodate the changes, and then the discomfort leveled off. It definitely stayed tender, but somehow I must have cleared some room in there. Hope you feel better soon, though. 

Redbean - Your comment about the boobs offsetting the bloating made me laugh. If only the progesterone did that! Mine are sore, but definitely not big enough to balance out this pregnant belly that I have. Your beta is the day after mine. Are you going to test early? I'm sure I will.

The OHSS is slightly less painful today... I still can't stand up completely straight, but I've been able to move around without as much pain. However, there's now fluid IN my lungs. I wheeze when I lie down, and I'm coughing fluid (like when you're sick and have phlegm). My doctor is still not alarmed... he prescribed me an asthma inhaler for the wheezing and he thinks it'll get better. My weight thankfully is staying steady right now. I'm surprised it hasn't gone down, because I'm sure my belly is a little smaller today, but I guess the fluid has just gone other places.

So, I'm still lounging on the couch, subsisting on small portions of protein, Gatorade, salty broths, and the occasional pretzels or rice to settle my stomach. I've started really desperately craving things like pizza and cake and french fries. I normally don't crave that stuff, but I'm now on day 9 of not really being able to eat real food and it's caught up with me. I also wonder if the sugar in the Gatorade is causing my sugar cravings.

Also, you know how little kids get those ridiculous red stains on the corners of their mouths when they drink too much fruit punch? Yeah, I totally have that. Between that and my big belly, I'm a real charmer right now.

In response to Redbean's weirdest dream question, I haven't had weird ones in the TWW yet, but about a month ago I had this one: We were at some food festival, and next to the chocolate booth there was an adoption booth. So we were like, "Hey, we want a kid! Let's just get one here." So we walked up and said we wanted a baby, and the woman reached down under the table and pulled up a blond, blue-eyed baby girl and handed her to us. And we said thank you and continued walking around the festival, with our new daughter on my husband's shoulders. But a few minutes later, I started realizing it was weird... like, why didn't we have to do any paperwork? No background checks? No information on where she came from? And I realized she was probably trafficked, and I was worrying about what to do when I woke up.

Someone (Emmi I think?) asked about symptom-spotting. One upside of having OHSS is that it should be pretty clear. If I get pregnant, the OHSS should start getting worse again. So I'll either get sicker but happy, or I'll finally start feeling better and it'll probably be a BFN. Silver lining, perhaps.

Did you UK people watch the opening ceremonies today? A few of my students were in that Virtual Choir! So cool.


----------



## Aurora CHK

Amy that dream is genius! I've had a whole range of weird ones last night due to really broken sleep (Collection nerves?) but have immediately forgotten them all. 

This commonwealth games thing has totally passed me by. Think I must just be living in an IVF bubble atm! Will try to catch the ceremony on replay.

Aw Redbean, sorry you're not enjoying the patches but hmmm maybe some sneaky pg symptoms in there? You too Amy, by your own description and setting out of the two 'scenarios' it sounds pretty positive to me? :shrug: 

Hope everyone else is ok. Afm I'm totes stressing as I realised I have a piercing I have no idea how to remove, and really don't want to as it's very temperamental. Why do you have to remove all jewellery? Worried if I can't get it out my ec will be cancelled!!


----------



## Plex

Quick update - 8dp5dt and testing :bfn: on a range of tests. Gutted. Obviously I'll save my tears for my beta result but it doesn't look too good. Not even a hint of a line :( x


----------



## Aurora CHK

Oh Plex honey, I don't know what to say but I really hope you get a lovely surprise with your beta tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## nobump

Aurora maybe the nurses can help with piercing. Depending on where the may tap over the jewellery. 

Plex hugs we are all here for you.

First injection for me today. Now have a itchy tummy.


----------



## Emmi

Gosh Amy, you really are going through it Honey, glad that you are taking it easy and I really hope that you feel better real soon. But then as you say, if you feel worse, it's a good thing!!
I have been having crazy dreams ever since our ttc journey became a struggle, I have a recurring dream of my mum remarrying a rather yummy young man and me having an affair with him and having a baby.... Yes, this dream is wrong on so many levels and hubby is not amused by it.....whoopsy.....
Loved the opening of the games, so very cheesy!! My best friend is Scottish so we were messaging throughout having a giggle.

Plex, when is your OTD??? It may just be too early, lots of stories of women testing the day before and getting a negative but then getting a positive the next day.

Aurora, they said something to me about taping jewellery down of you can't get it off?? Phone up your clinic and ask for advice.

Redbean, not on the oestrogen just the progesterone... crikey, your poor body is going through it. Hang on in there until beta hon.

Good luck with your injection No bump.....eeeeek 

How are you getting on Lizzie???

Xxx


----------



## lizzie78

Sorry ladies, very quick update as I'm at work. I'll read everyone's posts and reply properly when home. My 'magnificent seven' as they have been nicknamed on another thread are all doing well and are good grades (according to the embryologist, I didn't ask what they were) so we are going for transfer tomorrow afternoon. We are going for 1 embie which I am sad about but everything in life and marriage is a compromise so hoping that I don't live to regret this one.

Apologies for lack of personals I will be back later xxx


----------



## Redbean

Lizzie, let's hope that one emby is a super one, and maybe will even split? It's been known to happen!

Plex, I'm so sorry you got that bfn. I had a dream about UPS delivering corpses last night, and, well, since day 6 I've had a general malaise and foreboding, so I'm worried I will get one too. Thus, I'm going to avoid any early testing (Amy). Not sure I can handle it. You are strong for being so calm and waiting for beta. I hope the hpt just can't detect it yet. I've heard that's common w ivf. 

I was thinking the other day how unfair it is that we are deprived all the tools to survive the bfn: the exercise, the great sex life and intimacy w dh, the happy hours, the energy and even emotions and hormones... Seems rather unfair that we can't hone beforehand the very things we need on that day. Right?

Aurora, not sure about the piercing. Will it be in the way? (If so, interesting piercing!;)


----------



## Aurora CHK

Hi gang :wave:

Not a very exciting piercing I'm afraid, just at top of my ear cartilage. They did tape it, whew! I love piercings but I don't react well to them and any other than ear ones I've always had to remove due to repeat infections :( but I have 7 in my ears. Tattoos take much better with me! :)

I'd like to wait to beta for the sanity perspective, but as a control freak who wants ALL THE DATA I'd want to be aware of any chemical pregnancy (I've had two before so it might be relevant?) - so imagine I'll test ahead so we know if we had another 'loss' or not. Does that make sense ? 

Anyway, drum roll... We got 6. Bit confused as to what happened to the seventh - they just said they got 6 eggs from the 7 main follicles & that they were happy with that. DH's sample was poor so they're doing ICSI today. Then they'll call tomoro to let us know how many fertilised and, therefore, whether we're back in for ET on Sat (if one embryo), Sun (if two) or Tue (if three or more). Obvs, if none fert, it will be a different convo! 

I feel ok - had major pain on first wee, but not too bad since then. Just sitting in garden with huge bowl of medicinal ice cream now :bunny:


----------



## Aurora CHK

Lucky seven, Lizzie! Just going with one may mean more to freeze for later? Not easy decision I know so hope you're ok. Xxx


----------



## Emmi

Gosh Lizzie, transfer tomorrow!!! Look how quickly you caught up with everyone. And great news about the magnificent seven.
We can't really afford twins let alone triplets but I am older so we just had to throw everything at this ivf. But for you, here's wishing you have a perfect embryo now and some frosties for later.

Aurora, great news about your sensational 6. Rest up and enjoy your ice cream, I may have to join you too for medicinal purposes...

Redbean totally agree with what you say about when you get a bfn..... It's so unfair how things pan out on the ivf game..... all normal coping tools are just not accessible.

Xxx


----------



## Aurora CHK

IVF sucks butt!! However I'm also super grateful to be able to have it. See, everything about IVF is complicated!

Luckily my DH is being a superstar (atm) but I imagine once (if, I mean! :haha:) we get to our third/fourth go our intimacy will be shot! 

I'm a bellydancer who has barely been able to dance for a month, it's driving me batty! Teaching my class last Thurs about killed me even though I took it really easy. It's so true that we lose so many of our usual coping mechanisms. Then again, (still with the complicated!) we also gain some - this thread being Exhibit A :kiss:


----------



## Aurora CHK

Good luck for your cycle, No Bump! Exciting to be on Day 1! Hope down-regging goes more comfortably this time :flower:


----------



## Aurora CHK

Morning all!

Good luck to Plex on her beta today. 

Good luck to Lizzie on her transfer today.

Love to everyone else who is PUPO, PG, down-regging, stimming or indeed anything else! 

How are you all doing?

Afm, from my six recovered eggs, we now have three lil embies :dance:

All being well, transfer will be Tuesday for the best blast! :happydance:


----------



## lizzie78

Aurora that's amazing news about your embies! :happydance:

Plex - good luck hon, thinking about you :hugs:

No bump - hope down regging is going ok (hate that part!)

ladies in the TWW - thinking of you all too and hoping you arent' going too batty with symptoms or lack of.

Afm, started my progesterone yesterday which was fine. Also started my clexane injections which I was terrified about because they are in the stomach. Didn't like it one bit but I did do it so feeling partly proud of myself and partly terrified that I have to do it again tonight :wacko: transfer is this afternoon, had a mad wobble this morning about only transferring one embie and talked it all through with DH again. Still not sure we are doing the right thing but i'll just have to hope I'm wrong. Supposed to be off work today but I'm behind on a deadline so I'm working today to get that finished then going to Snowdonia tonight :thumbup: Planning lots of DVDs, small walks around the park and reading of books, just me and my furbaby :dog: Dh is coming with me to get me settled in then coming home tomorrow night as he is playing golf on sunday :rolleyes: then he's back at work on Monday.


----------



## Redbean

Good luck, Lizzie! You will be fantastic. Remember pos thoughts. Envision that embie nestling down as it's happening. My acupuncturist told me to chant to myself, "welcome home, baby," so I did. The whole goal is to convince your body that it belongs there and isn't foreign. 

Enjoy the vacay. Walks and books sound lovely.


----------



## Emmi

Thinking of you Plex.

Aurora, great news on your embies, whoop whoop. 

Lizzie, wow, we're here already. Thinking of you this afternoon and have a wonderful time in Snowdonia, the perfect tonic for some rest and lovely scenery.
You will be pupo real soon, yay to that.

Xxx


----------



## Aurora CHK

Lizzie that sounds bliss, good for you. Ach, so tough re. the numbers. Hoping for lots of lovely :cold: for future siblings or just as a back-up.

All best of luck for the transfer itself. PUPO in just a few hours! :thumbup:

Thanks also for your congrats on my embies, Lizzie and Emmi :happydance:


----------



## Aurora CHK

How long afterwards will your beta be? When do they actually do these by the way, does it depend on how many days past collection they transfer? I'm so confuzzled!


----------



## lizzie78

Pupo:bunny:

Aurora I don't think my clinic does betas. My otd is Saturday 9th august.

So, one grade 2 10 cell embie on board that I have nicknamed thumberlina and 4 :cold: :wohoo:


----------



## Emmi

Ahhh, great news!! Hello Thumberlina, now just you be a sticky little bean.

Now Lizzie, you are well and truly aboard the crazy train:wacko::haha::hugs:

Xxx


----------



## lizzie78

Oh yes I am Emmi ;)


----------



## abydix

My DH and I are working on our 2nd round of IVF. With our first we got a bfp from our fresh transfer, but that ended in a MC at 11 weeks. With no embryos to freeze, we're starting from scratch with a fresh cycle again. ER is scheduled for wednesday next week. I can't wait; and hoping for the best and trying to remain positive with no OHSS this time.


----------



## Redbean

Love the nickname. Mine are eenie, meenie, and miney. Moe got left behind. 

Welcome to Crazytown, Lizzie!

Speaking of, my symptoms are out of control. Cried for no reason this morning. Poor hubby has been texting me all day, worried. Cramping, nausea, dizzy, BLOATING (look 5 mos pg), strong smells, constipation, gassy, dry eyes...I'm still blaming it on the estrogen, as it all started when I stuck on those dreadful patches.

Welcome, Abydix. Most of us are in the tww so excuse the crazy talk:)


----------



## amy8686

Hi, Abydix!

Congrats Lizzie! I'm thinking good thoughts about Thumbelina. 

Redbean - Your names are awesome. Poor Moe. :) 

Plex - Thinking of you!

Emmi - Have you caved and looked at baby stuff yet? 

Aurora - At my clinic, beta is always 14 days after retrieval. 

I'm finally feeling good today! I feel like I did before retrieval... like my ovaries are huge, so I need to be careful of them, but I don't have the crazy widespread pain that I've had for the past 9 days. I can move around, and I can eat real food, and I can drink things besides Gatorade! Wahoo! The downside of this is that now I'm suddenly really impatient to find out our results. Before, I was just anxious about feeling better and I couldn't even think about what came after that. So, I'm now aboard the TWW Crazytrain with you gals.

In other amazing news, my dad just had a scan and he is in REMISSION! It's completely unexpected and fabulous. He's still going through with a few more chemos and a stem cell transplant so it doesn't come back, but it's really really really good news. :) 

He was also cleared to have a beer 5 days from now, which he hasn't been allowed to do for months. And that happens to be my beta. So he'll either be drinking in my honor or we'll drink together on the phone.


----------



## Redbean

Aww, Amy, sounds like you had a great day. I hope this mojo continues for you and your dad will be drinking alone;)


----------



## nobump

Hi all,

Lizzie - so exciting!!! Go Thumbelina!!!! Great number of frosties!!!

Redbean - hope you don't drive yourself mad with symptom spotting. Good that you DH is supportive...

Aurora - belly dancing sounds like fun!!

abydix - Welcome... sorry to hear about your loss... FX for ER, do you know how may follicles you have?

Amy that is fab news about your dad, I hope you will be raising a toast of H2O!!! 

Plex thinking of you.... 

AFM, day 2 of DR, think I mucked up my injection this morning... to much air... but don't think it will do me any harm.... felt the start of AF cramps, but to early.... read through some old posts of mine from last cycle to try and work out what to expect this time, but hopefully things will be easier this time... Got busy weekend haircut + acu on Saturday, day trip to on Sunday to visit family, then taking my mum to the Gymnastics on Monday afternoon, have arranged to meet friends in town on Tuesday night so won't have time to dwell on things...


----------



## abydix

Hi All

nobump: had a scan today so far i have got 12 follies, 3 above 20mm and 9 are between 11mm and 16mm. my FS says to watch and see if they catch up between now and monday cos i trgger on monday. keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## nobump

abydix - sounds like you have got good numbers FX for you!


----------



## abydix

thanks
i hope so. i can't wait to complete the cycle. haven't had much support through the whole process cos DH travels quite a bit for work and haven't told our families. after the first one ended in a MC we decided to keep this to ourselves. at least now i've got you guys to chat with.


----------



## Letsgo

Hi Abydix, 
Nice to see someone else is getting underway at the very end of the month. I've been lurking and learning on this thread. 

We will have lovely spring babies. Your numbers sound great for this cycle. I think I'll be a day behind you for ER if all goes well. On Monday at my scan the nurse will mix my trigger, but no word yet if we are still aiming for Thursday retrieval. 

Clinic doubled my meds today so I think I am running behind their schedule. They don't tell me numbers at my scans, so I guess. I told the nurse I was going for 14 eggs and she said that's what she counted too. No sizes, though. I was very politely told she can't measure and talk at the same time!

My husband travels as well. How have you coped this cycle? My DH missed the first two weeks of injections. I hated that. Now we'll see if he mans up for the trigger. I haven't even looked to see where that one goes.


----------



## Emmi

Hello, to all you new ladies. Really hoping that the ivf is as smooth as it can be, it's a crazy crazy journey.
Aby, that's tough if your hubby travels but these threads can be a lifeline, lots of folk that can listen, give advice and sympathise

No bump, great that you are so busy. I was always accidentally injecting air into me, no harm done.

Lizzie, hope that you having a fab time in Snowdonia!!

Plex, thinking about you lovely lady.

Amy, I am so so happy to hear your dad, that is just wonderful news, you all must be over the moon!! Wish I could have a beer with him too. And so glad that you are feeling better hon, bet that's a huge relief.... Just take it easy and lets hope lots of implanting is going on.

Ha, haven't caved yet at looking at baby things, it's too early and I don't want to tempt fate...I did look at buggies though as I wanted to see how much a double buggy was..... Boy, that stuff ain't cheap!!

Hope all you ladies are having a great weekend, it's the folk festival where I live so lots of Morris dancers and strange shenanigans here over the weekend!!!

Xxx


----------



## abydix

hi letsgo
how have you been getting on? DH was away all through my injections. i've just been focused on the end result and work though its tough but involving family the last time drove me crazy. DH has been supportive through it he called every day reminding me to take my injections and make sure i'm doing okay. thank goodness he's back on tuesday and he will be around for ER and ET. FX everything will go as planned.


----------



## abydix

Thanks Emmi 
I keep asking myself why i hadn't signed up to BC earlier would have been a much bearable experience dealing with the ups and downs of the whole process.

hopefully we'll all have a lovely weekend.

xxx


----------



## Redbean

So, newest odd symptom: everything smells yeasty. I almost barfed in yoga bc of smell in room. Woke in the middle of the night grossed out by myself and washed all sheets and showered as soon as dh woke. I STILL smell it everywhere. 

Anyone have strong smells going on? I almost feel like it's a gross super power.


----------



## Plex

Hiya all - just a quick update - no news on my beta, had it yesterday and ive had no call or email to tell me the results so i guess i'll have to wait till monday now... Still getting bfn's and spotting now. Feeling seriously annoyed! :grr: 

sending lots of :hugs: to u lovely ladies xxx


----------



## nobump

Ah plex that is terrible noone has phoned you.

Redbeam hope your sense of smell calms down soon.

Emmi enjoy folk festival.

Aby and leysgo, we didn't tell my mum last time. She found out when I got my zero fertilised report as she was with me when I got the phonecall. Was hoping to share better news. Family know we are doing another cycle. But I think my mum has. Forgotten so not reminding her. Sometimes it easier when less people know.

Was a bit wiped out earlier not sure if it was the acupuncture or the burserlin. 

Hows everyone else?


----------



## nobump

Argh can't sleep shouldn't have had nap earlier. Got cramp got hot water bottle but room to warm and no chocolate in house!


----------



## Plex

Had my email - it was negaive. Not really that upset as ive done my crying and was half way there to accepting it was a failure - now i have my closure. Im just waiting now for an email back from my consultant to tell me if i should continue with meds and go in for a repeat blood test/urine test.

Ill know more later.

For now i feel strangely content. I MUST be a bit of a weirdo! :wacko: Im going to jump back into this thread (if you dont mind?) I need positive stories and I just KNOW you all will have them!! :hugs:

How are you all doing? Where are you all in this process? I will read back but just wanted to ask anyways as it may take me all day to catch up!! :haha: xxxx


----------



## nobump

Plex sorry to hear. Hope they call you to give you more info. Day 4 of DR for me.


----------



## lizzie78

Hi Plex honey, I'm so sorry that this cycle hasn't been successful for you and think it's shocking that your clinic took so long to confirm your beta!! That said I'm so proud of you (iykwim) for picking yourself up and dusting yourself off and looking ahead to your next chapter. I'll be stalking you from now on and glad that you aren't going to leave this thread :kiss:

I am really struggling to catch up because so much has been happening on this thread! So hopefully I'll get this right...

Amy, so glad that you are finally feeling better and amazing news about your dad :cloud9:

Emmi ha ha at you being shocked by the price of a twin biggie but it will be totally worth it if that's what you need. I'm not surprised you are purring off looking at baby stuff, when it's my turn I've got a horrible feeling we will be buying everything we need on the way home from the hospital, in fact I had a dream months ago where we did just that!

No bump, ugh buserelin is horrid, if you read back to the early pages of this thread all I did was whine and moan about it lol. Hoping you down reg quickly and move onto the stims which will make you feel so much better. All I seemed to want to do was sleep!

Redbean ha ha I'm sorry you did make me chuckle with the smell thing as I'm a bit OCD about that at the best of times. DH only slept in our covers at the caravan for one night and I had to resist washing them the morning after because they just smelt of boy!! However if you aren't normally like that then this could totally be a sign for you. Keeping fingers crossed.

Aurora, how are you hon??

New ladies, hello and welcome.

As for me, we did make it to the caravan in Wales on Friday night. Had a rather embarrassing pit stop in a pub car park on the way for me to do my injection when literally everyone seemed to suddenly appear to get in their cars whilst my dress was up around my neck and I was trying to pinch and stick my stomach :dohh: anyway, I'm all settled and DH went back yesterday so once I've got my work out of the way I'm looking forward to curling up with my furbaby and doing lots of relaxing. Quite proud of myself as I iced my stomach before doing my injection last night and it was a lot less painful so hoping that wasn't a fluke and I'm going to do the same tonight. Stupid question but did anyone actually feel PUPO? I though I'd feel different in my head but I'm just really struggling to believe that there is a little embie inside me and I'm worried that I need to believe it to make it happen, crikey I'm a nutter!!!!

Love to everyone xxx


----------



## Redbean

Wow wrote individualized notes to everyone night and woke up this morning to see it wasn't there. At any rate, I have news since then, so let me try this again:

I emailed my RE yesterday to get a sense about why I was so bloated and swollen, and she told me to POAS, so I did...


:bfp: !!


I'm still in a bit of shock and just happy that I know it's possible. I've never seen a double line before, and this was our only IVF chance as it won't be possible once school starts. One day at a time, right? It's still a long road before I'll feel confident that this has worked. 


Emmi, how are you feeling? I laughed when I read about the buggy, as the first thing my dh did this morning was look up stroller prices. He's a bit of an outdoorsy guy with a penchant for buying camping equipment, and he wants an all-terrain one you can hook up to a bike, etc. I told him to slooooow down--that it's only week 3. We have a long, precarious road ahead.


Lizzie, any pic's of Snowdonia? How is the weather? Good enough to get some calming walks in, etc? To answer your question, I did feel pupo the first 4 days, then I got really down about day 5 (day I put on the estrogen patch and implanted) and then when the bloat came on day 7 I knew something was up and got excited again. I think it's great if you feel "different," whether it's to think about what that means or not--that's positive thinking for sure! Embrace it. 


Nobump-- insomnia from pain or just restlessness? Insomnia is the worst. Do you have time in your day to nap? Or at least just to relax a bit? I usually have bouts of it, and my friend told me to breathe in on a 3 count and out on a 5 count and she falls asleep each time. I've never actually tried it b/c I've been tired on all these hormones, but she swears by it. 


Hope all else are doing well?


----------



## lizzie78

Redbean - OH MY GOODNESS that is amazing news, so please for you and sending you lots of sticky dust :dust::cloud9: You must be over the moon.

I don't feel different at all. If I didn't know better id think we hadn't had transfer tbh. Oh well never mind. Would be happy to upload some pics for you but haven't really been anywhere except for strolls around the park I'm on. I'll take some snaps later and add them for you xxx


----------



## lizzie78

Hope this works....

https://www.dropbox.com/s/fvx9aiazyqna66t/2014-07-27%2014.37.04.jpg
https://www.dropbox.com/s/h3u5nbm5q3xewhu/2014-07-27%2014.37.29.jpg
https://www.dropbox.com/s/6kb9g1wcohpgqge/2014-07-27%2014.37.37.jpg


----------



## Emmi

Hello Ladies,

Hope you are well. It's hot hot hot here where I am, crikey, I am melting.

Redbean, that is wonderful wonderful news, you both must be over the 
moon!! It's the best feeling in the word getting that bfp so I am so happy for you.
Too funny about your hubby wanting to get a supersonic all weather stroller!! But I guess it's about 1 day at a time.

Plex, so sorry to hear that hon but I am so glad that you are looking forwards. Big cyber hugs from me.

Lizzie, those photos are stunning, really hope that you are having a wonderful time. Too funny about the injecting in the car, oh the joy of Ivf...
I felt nothing when I was pupo in general, just cramps between day 4 to 8 which may have been implantation. But some women feel nothing and still get their bfp. We are so different but just rest up and relax and let little bean bet snuggly.

How are you No bump??? Hope all is going okay with your downregging??

And you other ladies, how are you all doing??? 

All good with me, no symptoms except random itchy nipples. Spoke to my brother who is a obstetrics and gyny specialist who was saying it's too early so enjoy it while I can... Still 2 weeks until my scan, Lordy, seems like years away.

Xxx


----------



## Redbean

Lizzie, great pics! That looks ideal. I'm a writer and I would give my pinky toe for that deck overlooking that park. I think I misread your post about feeling something after ET. I'm not sure why you'd actually feel anything physical. (Do people actually feel something happening after ET?) I just felt excited yet calm (though definitely not like things were real yet) which was my "different," perhaps a sense that this was the way it was going to get done, even if it wasn't that time. I suppose as long as it doesn't freak you out all is good, right? ;)

Thanks for well wishes, all. I am over the moon. Still a bit in shock, but it feels more real when I feel blood sugar dropping or cramping. symptoms are starting to quiet though so that's good. Just concentrating on stickiness at this point.


----------



## Plex

Congratulations Redbean!!!!!! :happydance: :bunny: xx


----------



## Letsgo

I hope you are all doing well and enjoying the weekend. 

Afm, weekends have the worst timing--I've been going for a follicle scan every other day and now have to wait til tomorrow for one. You've all given me good ideas of what to ask of my nurse or have her pass on to the RE at the main office. (Size, mostly. The eggs look huge to me and I'm feeling some twinges, but my Gonal-F has been increased twice now. The good news, I guess, is that I still have a ton at my age. They didn't really get a chance to escape). 

Last night I asked DH if he was prepared for this first IVF to fail. He said yes too fast. I'm trying to find the balance between healthy hopeful optimism and being ok if it doesn't take. We won't try again until the end of the year if we need to (work timing), and that's on my mind as well. 

Hoping to see good news from you all this week.


----------



## nobump

Redbeam that's fantastic news!

Lizzie will look at pics when home on phone. 

Had a good day trip, felt sick after lunch not sure if it was IBS playing up or the side effects off buserelin. Got a coke in the pub. Said mum on the side. Not sure if it was an omen.

Letsgo good luck with ypur scan.

Emmi all terrain buggy sounds cool.

Hop everyone has had a good weekend x


----------



## Aurora CHK

Hi gorgeous girlies! :wave: 

Soz for radio silence, I've been away. 

Redbean!!! :wohoo: Awesome news!!

You too Amy!! :dance:

Wow I have so much to catch up on.

My mini update: my three embies are still all going! All are exactly on schedule at 6-8 cells apparently. Transfer at 12 on Tuesday. I'm so thrilled :cloud9:

Big hugs to everyone, new and 'established' thread members :hug:


----------



## abydix

Hi everyone
Hope you all had a nice weekend?

Aurora-that's great i'm you can't


----------



## nobump

Aurora thats great news.

Redbean think insomnia was due to a combination of nap in late afternoon and cramps. Hopefully sea air today will help me sleep x


----------



## abydix

Congrats redbean


----------



## amy8686

Redbean, that's amazing! Congrats. :)

And Aurora - right on track. Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## amy8686

And now, a timeline of my last 24 hours:

Saturday afternoon: 
Feeling moody and negative. Figure "It can't get worse, so I should just test and maybe it'll get better." BFN. Realize that 5dp5dt is early, so not terribly upset, but definitely moodier.

Saturday night:
Something weird happens with the PIO injection and it radiates pain across my hip, making it hard to walk or even move my leg around. Husband googles and finds some scary things about it taking a month to recover from nerve damage. I completely break down with pent-up emotion. (Cry #1 of 3.)

Sunday 8am:
Wake up with a sore hip, but thankfully it's better... we're not quite sure what happened, but there's no big nerve damage. Test again. BFN. Sad but holding it together.

Sunday 10am: 
I see Redbean's great news... which is truly great, but of course also makes me feel even more sorry for myself. Husband is being annoyingly optimistic, saying that the test means nothing because it's early. I acknowledge that it's early, but his lack of disappointment makes me feel alone. Then he starts talking statistics to justify that it wouldn't be too surprising if this didn't work, and that we'll keep trying. We start arguing about statistics. This is not the emotional comfort I was seeking. (Cry #2 of 3.)

Sunday noon:
We take a walk around the neighborhood. It feels good to get fresh air. We come back and have lunch.

Sunday 2pm:
I realize I haven't peed for a few hours (with the incessant Gatorade, I've been peeing multiple times an hour, and 3 times during the night, so it's been hard to save up for a good pee test). I pull out the big guns - the one more expensive test that I had among the pile of internet cheapies. And you know what I see? A VERY VERY FAINT second line. Go show husband. (Cry #3 of 3.)

We're going to head out to dinner and pick up another good test so we can compare tomorrow. It's too faint of a line to be really celebrating, and we're certainly not telling anyone (except you ladies!), but I'm encouraged. 

And the real moral of the story is that those of you who manage to resist testing early are doing the right thing. :)


----------



## Redbean

Amy! Yay!

I tested at 10dp3dt and even then it wasn't completely dark. Also, I got REALLY down at 5dpt too. Good signs:) So exciting! (Also, I always found dh's optimism annoying when I got bfns too. What is that?)

Aurora, good luck w transfer. Your embies sound fantastic.


----------



## nobump

Amy that is fab news!!!!!! Look for to hearing results of your next test. Xxx


----------



## lizzie78

Amy that is great news although not great news that you have been so upset over the weekend. Here's hoping that bfp gets stronger and stronger over the next few days and your crying days are behind you xxxx


----------



## Emmi

What a roller coaster journey Amy but here's hoping that the squinter gets darker and darker!!! Crying I think is part and parcel of this journey, oh the joy. I watched Marley and Me yesterday and practically had a melt down.

Love that all these hubbies are optimistic, my hubby is totally like Mary Poppins over everything, too funny.

Xxx


----------



## Aurora CHK

I echo everything the other ladies have said! Can't wait for the big fat positive update, Amy :dance:

Thanks everyone for the good wishes. I'm a bit worried as I feel quite cramps like AF is coming. Is that the EC recovery still or the progesterone? Apparently cramps will dispel the embryo so I need to relax the lining! According to Catching Rainbows anyway... Anyone had ore-transfer cramps then got BFP?


----------



## lanet

Loving all the bfps! Congrats!


----------



## lizzie78

Aurora I've had the cramps since EC too and wasn't sure whether it was from collection or the progesterone. I'm 6 days on now and they have calmed down but are still there. I certainly won't be able to notice any implantation cramps because I have them anyway! I know that doesn't help, just wanted to say you aren't alone x


----------



## Aurora CHK

Thank you Lizzie, glad we're in this together <3


----------



## Redbean

I think the progesterone is suppose to quiet your uterus. Maybe what you're feeling is your ovaries? Mine were so large and angry that it felt like cramps and got worse until about 3dpt.


----------



## Aurora CHK

I wondered that but they only got six eggs from me not 30-40 so not sure what my ovaries would be complaining about! The massive doses of Gonal-F maybe. They're in withdrawal :haha:


----------



## Redbean

Yeah, they only got 11 from me. That gonal-f is wicked!


----------



## Bebe2

Hi Ladies,

May I join you? I have just finished stimming and am looking for some moral support as I go into egg retrieval (Wednesday) and all the rest! 

About me: 42 (turning 43 in Oct.). TTC for a few years before 3 failed IUIs and figuring out that I had one tube that didn't work and the other one was questionable. It was a relief to have a concrete-ish reason for the difficulty. We got lucky in 2012 when we turned to IVF and I had a little girl at 41. Trying to get lightening to strike twice (as my RE says) and giving it a go again this month. Hoping for the best!

I did Gonal-F, HcG, and Cetrotide. Taking my trigger shot tonight! I've got something like 10 follies going. RE said I did better than he expected, but one step at a time.

Hoping for the best for all of you ladies on here and congratulations to all of the BFPs -- very inspiring!


----------



## amy8686

Hi Bebe,

Welcome! That's hopeful that IVF worked for you before. Hope you find that lightening again!

I tested again today and it's totally darker. Almost as dark as the test line. And the OHSS is back in full swing, so there's little doubt in our minds now. :) just hoping it sticks!


----------



## lizzie78

Hi bebe, of course you can join us, welcome! I'm sure the US ladies will be happy to have someone else on the thread who is awake at the same time as them :) good luck on weds although you won't need it I'm sure
Xxx


----------



## Aurora CHK

Hi Bebe :wave:

Amy that's wonderful :wohoo: 

Have you told your clinic?

How are you doing today Lizzie? Your pics looked gorgeous. I've been at a Festival this weekend and being outside with the sun on my face felt like just what the dr ordered. I even did some gardening when I got back yesterday! 

Transfer at 12 today. Wish me luck y'all! Hugs to everyone Xxx


----------



## Emmi

Morning Ladies,

Amy, woop woop, sounds as if we have a sticky bean!!! How wonderful, listen up little bean, you need to snuggle in real good for 9 months!!

Hi Bebe, good luck to you. I was 43 on this cycle, I don't feel old at all and am always shocked when I fit into the advanced maternal age category.... Boo to that!!!:wacko:

Lizzie, how are you doing Hon??? Going loopy with symptom spotting?? Really hope that you are doing okay lovely?:flower:

Aurora, not long no until transfer at all....Eeeek:happydance: Thinking of you Honey, you will be Pupo by this afternoon.

Redbean, how are you feeling??? Still on cloud nine!!:hugs:

No bump, how are you doing hon??

AFM, am 6 weeks tomorrow and am waiting for my first scan on the 11th Aug. It seems like years away and have found this even worse than the 2ww, desperate to know if everything is alright and hubby is desperate to know how many are cooking:shrug:

So trying to keep as busy as possible.

Hugs to everyone.

Xxxx


----------



## Aurora CHK

Um, wonderful apart from the ohss of course! How bad is it feeling? 

I'm so nervous about today , then worrying that my nerves will cock it up, which makes me more nervous! :dohh:


----------



## nobump

Hello BeBe welcome to the group.

Aurora - FX for your transfer!!! 

Emmi, time has flown - 6 weeks!! that's fab, your scan will be here in no time!

Lizzie your pics look fab!!!

Amy how you feeling?

Redbean are you still in shock??

AFM I am a bit knackered today from DR and having a full day out at the games yesterday with my mum, took her to the the early Gymnastic session, it was really good! She was like a kid in a sweet shop taking photo's of everything! AF is due on Thursday, not looking forward to it... as not able to take meds during cycle, I have started to take tranexamic acid to help reduce my bleeding, but not allowed to use these this cycle... guess it makes sends as we want to clear everything out...


----------



## lizzie78

Afternoon ladies :flower:

Amy, absolutely brilliant news although not about the OHSS of course. So pleased for you and DH :cloud9:

Aurora, good luck today although you won't need it. Enjoy being PUPO :thumb up:

No bump, i had to come of mefanamic acid for the same reason a few months ago. In actual fact the buserelin messed with my system so much that for once the issues with bleeding weren't so bad, silver lining and all that! The games sound like they were brilliant and how lovely to spend the day with your mum :hugs:

redbean, has it started to sink in yet? :cloud9:

Plex, hope you are doing ok chick? :flower:

Emmi, your scan is two days after my OTD so i know how far away it creels but it will be here soon. I know you probably don't care how many you are baking just as long as they are healthy so I'm keeping everything crossed that you will be beaming ear to ear after your scan confirms that.

Not much to report from here, its too early for me to symptom spot yet even if i wanted to as I'm only 4dp3dt. The bloating seems to have gone down a lot this morning which is great news as i was feeling more unattractive than ever. However, my face is covered in spots and my skin everywhere else is so dry its peeling off having inflamed my eczema - nice :sulk: the cramps from EC seem to have eased off and i just have small aches and pains and tiredness but all of that is pretty much situation normal in the lead up to AF so hey ho. Fun fun fun!!


----------



## Letsgo

Hi everyone, 

Did any of you have concerns (or doctor concerns) about estrogen levels before ET? Mine is so low they may cancel the cycle, even with all these good big eggs feeling like they are bruising me from the inside out. No more talk of retrieval Thursday, at any rate. After a scan on Weds they will let me know. 

Fingers crossed for all of you as you get ready for testing or transfer. I love hearing your news.


----------



## Redbean

Aurora, you should be just wrapping up ET now. Congrats on being pupo! Do feel calm. Excited? 

Emmi, a scan is so exciting! Not long now. But I know what you mean about the wait. Every day is an eternity anymore. Unfortunately, I prob won't see mine until 8 wks bc I'm going to Vermont. Torture! And I haven't even had a beta, can you believe that? Time creeps...

Nobump, I'm not familiar w tranexamic. What does it do? How does it make you feel?

Lizzie, how is the good life treating you? Getting lots of sleep and walks in?

Amy, the ohss symptoms, while awful, are kind of a blessing and reassurance, no? Yours must be coming back w a vengeance, huh?

Bebe (and Emmi), 43 is as good as any age! I've seen 24 yr olds on here w diminished reserve. Don't let them make you think you're of "advanced age." Maybe just advanced in general;) it worked for Emmi. It'll work for you, too. 

AFM (I don't know what that means, but have deduced that it's referring to my updates): while I am still excited, I've had a rough time of symptoms. Lots of morning and evening nausea (only once gagged though), constant cramping and now back pain, swelling and bloated (and thus joint pain), tired and peeing every 10. But, my bbs have regulated, so that's good. I couldn't wear a bra one day. I wonder what makes one person sick and not another, though I knew this would come. I feel sick during normal cycle fluctuations. I guess I'm fine w them, as they are signs that I'm still pg! I'm just a little afraid they'll only get worse, and just in time for school to start. I teach all boys, too! "Um, excuse me class. I have to puke."


----------



## Aurora CHK

Aw No Bump, I hope AF isn't too bad when she comes but like you say, it's a necessary pre-treatment cleanse. Ooh, sounds like a spa experience when put that way! Shame it won't feel like it but I guess each (crappy) stage of IVF prepares us for the next stage! Glad your Mum had such an ace time, it does sound brill.

I'm PUPO! :happydance:
Can't believe I got this far. Unfortunately only one of our three made it to blast, so no :cold: which puts the pressure right back on. Staying positive though. 

The ET didn't start too well when we were delayed by half an hour without explanation (turns out that a previous patient had fainted outside, which I'd actually witnessed whilst waiting in the sunshine for DH but never assumed she was a fellow IVF patient - not to be mean but she looked so ill! 

So my bladder was absolutely bursting and my nerves were starting to shred as one can only meditate for so long, you know! I was really worried about the speculum etc. But I did brilliantly, if I do say so myself! Very calm and had a good laugh with the team about the (enormous) size of my bladder -never thought I could giggle with a catheter in! We saw the embryo go in and could still see it when she removed the tube which was awesome. Now I'm taking a very gentle walk in to work. Will be hard to concentrate today!! X


----------



## Aurora CHK

Tedbean - it's 'as for me' - at least it is when I do it! Glad your symptoms are still strong but a bit more comfy! 

Thanks everyone for the PUPO congrats!


----------



## Aurora CHK

Let's go, they were concerned about my estero hen levels one day then never mentioned it again so I think it can just resolve sometimes :shrug: I hope it gets sorted for you quickly.

Lizzie , when's your otd? Are you waiting ? X


----------



## Bebe2

Aurora: Congrats on PUPO!!! I had only one blast last time; that's all it takes!

Emmi: The waiting is so hard - can't wait to see how many are in there. Have you had beta levels?

Amy: So exciting to see the line get darker. . . I hope the ohss symptoms let up soon

Redbean: Sorry about the symptoms; it's true they're a nice visceral reminder that you're pg  I teach too. I'm not looking forward to heading back just yet, but all the prep will be a nice distraction if I make it to the 2ww stage. 

Lizzie: How many embies did you transfer? Will you test early?

AFM: No shots today - yay! Going in for retrieval tomorrow morning.


----------



## amy8686

Bebe - Good luck tomorrow! :)

Aurora - Congrats! Ugh, a half-hour delay would have killed me with that full bladder. Glad you were able to relax and laugh - that goes a long way. We were laughing at my transfer because the doctor walked in and announced, "The blackberries are ripe on the Amazon bike path." And then he had to clarify that that wasn't code for anything... he was really talking about blackberries. We giggled about that for a while. It definitely helps with the speculum fear. :)

Redbean - I can't believe you feel so sick already! Let's hope it levels off before the school year. Going back to teaching is what I'm most nervous about. I teach choir, and I need to make it fun and set a good tone for the year or some kids will just quit. Right now, I can't imagine having the energy to do that. And the logistics of running to puke and/or pee will be another whole story.

Letsgo - I don't have experience with low estrogen levels, but I do have experience with estrogen levels suddenly rising a lot. Hopefully that'll happen to you! I'm sure they needed to warn you about the worst-case scenario of canceling, but fingers crossed that they won't have to go through with that.

Lizzie - Just when you think you're feeling better, eczema? We get no break. I've come to terms with the fact that I will feel unattractive for the foreseeable future. It'll be worth it in the end.

Nobump - I hope you will be pleasantly surprised by AF being easier this month. I was on Lupron before my last AF, which I think does similar things, and I hardly bled at all and had none of my usual fatigue or pain.

Emmi - 6 weeks! That's crazy. In comparison, August 11 is right around the corner.


AFM (now I feel left out not using that acronym), I feel even worse today but I'm definitely consoled and excited that it's a good sign. It hurts to move or shift my weight and I can't take deep breaths. Actually the worst part of the breathing thing is that I can't sneeze! I get halfway through - the breathing in part - and it hurts so much that my body interrupts it and doesn't do the satisfying part. I'm a mess. I've also been sweating around the clock, even in air conditioning, and if I get too warm I get dizzy and nauseous. 

I called my clinic yesterday and the nurse was excited. She said I just need to keep drinking lots. I asked if I should be resting or if it's good to try to move around and she said, "Well, assuming this does result in a pregnancy, the symptoms will be sticking around for a while. So it's not really practical to rest. Just rest when you can." So glad I have another 3 weeks off from work! Fingers crossed it'll feel at least somewhat better before then.

I called my parents yesterday and my dad answered on speakerphone, so I said, "Hello, cancer-free grandfather!" And he said, "Hello! How are... wait... what? What was the second thing you said?" And then my mom started freaking out in the background. :)

Hope you're all well today!


----------



## abydix

Hi Everyone
Aurora -congrats on PUPO 

Amy-Its only gets better

Bebe - goodluck tomorrow 

I'm also on for ER tomorrow FX for good numbers


----------



## Emmi

Thank you lovely ladies for the kind words. The wait really is so hard, I have so few symptoms and though I know it's so early, it's just difficult until you know everything is okay. I keep randomly poas just so I can reassure myself!!!

Aurora, great news on being pupo hon. Lots of Brazil nuts and pomegranate juice as that is supposed to aid implantation. Gawd knows if it works but worth giving it a try.
Gosh, not great about the wait with a full bladder. For my first ivf, I over did the water and nearly exploded, I felt hideous. This time, I kinda knew my limitations.

No bump, down regging is exhausting so I do feel for you. But going to the games sounds amazing!! Am hooked watching it all, love the gymnastics and everything else.

Lizzie, great the bloating has gone down but boo to the inflammation of eczema, is there something you can use??? Poor you, our bodies really go through the mill on this bleedin journey.

Letsgo, I really don't know anything about estrogen levels but really hoping that all will be okay for you.

Redbean, honestly, it's so weird how different we can all be!!! You have so many symptoms while I have nada!!! I am getting up to pee through the night but then again, am drinking loads of water so not surprising!

Babe and Abydix, good luck tomorrow with your collection. Very exciting.

Awww Amy, that's so lovely about your telling your pops, I can feel him smiling from here.
That's a wee bit crappy with how you are feeling but great that you can start doing more things. Really hoping that you feel better day by day. Rest up when you can.

Xxx


----------



## Aurora CHK

Aw Amy you poor thing feeling so rough (and not getting the 'good bit' of your sneezes, wtf? :growlmad: haha). I LOVE how you told your folks!!! I'm so happy for you and all your family.

Good luck, collection ladies!! Enjoy that yummy sedation, mmmm. I was considering asking for it again today for my transfer, but didn't want a black mark on my record of 'drug-seeking behaviour' :haha: and I am glad I got to see it happen.

I must admit though, I'm so scared now. I'm pretty much freaking out that I'm gonna drop the embo out of me or that I've already lost it. I know, I need to remember the jam sandwich analogy!! Knowing I have no frozen ones just makes me feel somewhat doomed again, and I'm worried that even if it implants, I'll bleed it out or something else will go wrong as I still have no idea why I've had chemicals in the past. Gah, it's so hard to just trust, eh? I think I'm down too because to cut a long story short, another friend announced her pregnancy. She is two years older, last year met someone and they fell in love and got engaged (all of that I'm pleased about for her of course) but she fell pregnant in her first month of trying. It's just not fair! :blush: Sorry to sound mean but it just really deflated me and made me feel so inadequate and jealous :nope: and I hate feeling like a covetous cow.


----------



## Redbean

Oh, ladies, you do make me laugh! We all sound like hot mess, don't we? Thanks for making me smile, and I'm glad we can all have a good chuckle out of our complexes and ailments:)

Speaking of looking terrible for a while, my grays are coming in (I've had a gray skunk stripe in front since 20 and if I don't dye it I look 60. If I do dye it I look 25. No joke.) I'm worried about going to the salon. Think it's ok if I do semi-permanent? There's no research that says it's bad, but still some drs say wait 12 weeks. One of those things like the bding that ppl fret over for little reason. Still...

ahhhh.


----------



## lizzie78

Amy, I teared up reading about you telling your dad, thats so lovely!

Aurora, lol i know exactly what you mean but it really won't drop out. You aren't a covetous cow it is always difficult for us fertilely challenged ladies when we hear news like that. At least you are admitting it so that you can move past it. Don't get distracted, this is your time now and you are doing everything that you can to make this a success. So what if you don't have fro sties, if worst comes to the worst you'll do another fresh cycle and rock it, probably end up with hundreds of envies next time when they know more about how you respond. Of course, hopefully that won't happen because this is going to be your sticky bean :) i read one of those joke e card things a few weeks ago that made me smile. there are two babies sitting up on a mat and one crawling away in the distance. the first one on the mat says to the other one sitting next to him "i hear he's an ivf baby, like waaaay wanted". ours are all "waaay wanted" too and we will get them one by one. Don't give up hun. Bit ironic considering I'm not exactly miss positivity this cycle either but I'm much better at preaching ;)

Bebe and Abydix, good luck for tomorrow and yes, enjoy the sedation!

red bean, ha ha i know exactly what you mean. I tied my hair up today and was horrified at all the white that has come through. I skipped a dye job because i couldn't face sitting in the hairdressers at that point and now i look positively ancient. i am booked in next week thank goodness. I know mine is using semi permanents and said she will just make sure we leave the roots so that it doesn't come into contact with my skin, that way it won't affect anything either treatment, baby or drugs wise.

Emmi - sorry think i was a bit down earlier. I'm fine its just a bit irksome is all ;)

xxx


----------



## nobump

Amy that's a fantastic way to announce your news!

BeBe goodluck for tomorrow

Aurora laughing with a full bladder is not easy! Sorry your ET was so chaotic. 

Redbean hope you start to feel better before school starts. The meds I had were to help reduce the amount I bleed hence not to take them.

Lizzie the games were fun. It was nice spoiling ma mum. She never asks for anything and will do anything for you. Hope the symptoms continue 

Plex how you doing?

Letsgo I have not had any concerns over my estrogen levels but think they monitor this when your on stims.

On phone hope not missed anyone. 

Afm nothing new to report.


----------



## Letsgo

Oh, Aurora! We are all covetous cows at times, right? I have to remind myself sometimes that there is not a finite amount of babies to go around, and someone else having one doesn't mean I can't too. I have a friend from school who has seven and sometimes I just can't keep up with her posts. 

Redbean, If you go for the hair, try to get an early appointment. There will be fewer lingering fumes first thing to upset that super sense of smell you will have. I meant to get highlights last weekend before any retrieval but enjoyed time with my sweetheart instead. Now I'll just look like a mugshot or a science experiment (headline: "Grandmas having babies!") if this happens. I'm 38 too and my hair is my big vanity. 

I am hoping for a good surprise at tomorrow's appointment re:estrogen levels and egg maturity. I feel so...eggy. Eggful. This has got to resolve one way or another. 

Wishing you all well today.


----------



## Redbean

Haha, letsgo, grandma having babies. Yes, that's how I feel w my gray showing. 

Bebe and Adyx, hope things are going well today. 

Last night, my symptoms kind of disappeared. Bbs don't hurt. No more nausea. No fatigue or bloating or ov pain. Slept through night without getting up to pee...I'm very nervous! I played a bit of tennis yesterday, and I'm hoping the exercise just helped flush hormones, but ah! Tomorrow's beta seems a world away!


----------



## abydix

Hi Ladies
just got home from ER tired. Got 8 eggs, will get feedback tomorrow on how many fertilized. FX

Bebe- hope yours went on well?

thanks everyone for your support.
i'm going to catch some sleep will check in later


----------



## Aurora CHK

Congrats on all those eggies, Abydix! Get some good zzzzs :sleep:


----------



## lizzie78

Congrats abydix that's a great number of eggs. You rest up now and look after yourself. Looking forward to your update tomorrow x


----------



## Emmi

Great news Anydix, here's hoping you get lots of fabulous embryos. Hope that you are feeling better, et is thankfully so much easier.

Xxx


----------



## Aurora CHK

Good point Letsgo - still hurts though for some reason - I feel like if/when I am finally pregnant, I will be as private about it as possible so as not to potentially hurt others who are barren/dealing with loss. :shhh: 

But in reality I will probably shout it from the rooftops! :yipee:


----------



## Aurora CHK

Aw Redbean, I am sure everything is perfectly fine, but I understand - I don't think I would ever relax and believe and trust it, until I am holding a real live breathing baby in my arms!


----------



## nobump

Abydix that's a great number of eggs look forward to hearing your updates.

it's never good to hear when others have it so easy.

Redbean it's so easy to imagine the worst.

Afm keeping this short sorry tired, crampy and grumpy. Wishing AF will just appear and do it's worse and disappear. WFH tomorrow so hoping for an easier day.


----------



## lizzie78

:awww: no bump i think the point you are at now is the worst, sending you lots of virtual hugs. You'll soon be stimming :hugs:


----------



## Bebe2

abydix said:


> Hi Ladies
> just got home from ER tired. Got 8 eggs, will get feedback tomorrow on how many fertilized. FX
> 
> Bebe- hope yours went on well?
> 
> thanks everyone for your support.
> i'm going to catch some sleep will check in later

YAY Abydix! So nice to have someone on the same timeline. Got 13 eggs today, but I'm sure not all were mature. Will get my fertilization report tomorrow too.

Will catch up tomorrow. :thumbup:


----------



## lizzie78

Well done bebe those are also brilliant numbers, looking forward to your update in the morning x


----------



## nobump

Bebe that's a great number of eggs fx for you x


----------



## Aurora CHK

How are you, Lizzie? Still not POAS? When will you test? 

That's a major haul, Bebe, well done!


----------



## Aurora CHK

What's WFH No Bump? Sorry your day has been crappy.

Amy, remind me how many embies you had put back? X


----------



## lizzie78

Aurora "WFH" is Working from home ;)

PS I am going crazy. One minute I'm convinced I'm already out and the next i feel like maybe i still have a shot. Aaargh!! Haven't Poas as i know its too early. If implantation is going to happen it would be today and tomorrow but i haven't felt a thing.


----------



## nobump

Lizzie no my turn to send you hugs. There is no easy part to this.

Vegging helped but having to pick DH up each night is a chore. In bed with a book hoping tomorrow is a better day x


----------



## Letsgo

So exciting to hear good egg news today! Wishing loads of baby dust and beautiful blasts to you ladies. 

Giddy and nervous here. No date in mind but confirmed we are going forward with ER this cycle. I was so flustered I forgot to ask for my estrogen levels. The clinic gave a run down on size of follicles. Sounds like enough to get us at least one perfect egg that wants to settle down and start a family. Still stimming through appt on Friday. I'll either need another giant box of meds then or be ready for retrieval. 

Did retrieval lead to relief from the bloating and weird ovary feelings? Is it better to just not think about the specifics of ER?


----------



## Emmi

Bebe, great news on those numbers!

Lizzie, you ain't out until that fat lady sings, well in other words when you test on your OTD. Some women feel everything and anything and some women don't feel anything. It makes it all so tough but you just gotta hang on in there.

Lets go, ER is just so different for everyone, I never felt anything before and I never felt anything afterwards. Just concentrate on them lovely eggies that are going to be collected.

Hope all you other ladies Aurora, Redbean, No bump are all doing good??

I think semi permanent hair dye is okay but I had a horrendous reaction to the black hair dye, it has something in it called PPD and I ended up in a & e. So now, I use something called Surya Henna, it's brilliant and has no chemicals entering my blood stream.
Just be careful ladies, it's scary that chemical hair dye stuff!!!

Xxx


----------



## Aurora CHK

I'm still freaking out, no change! So sure I'm gonna still bleed early like usual (I usually start 8dpo) but trying to trust in the progesterone. Worried I'll have lost the embie out the cervix or up a Fallopian tube, etc etc. I know I'm crazy but I just want this so so much, we can't afford more cycles and I can't bear any more losses. Sorry to be a Debbie Downer. My DH wants to wait to OTD at which point the emby will be 18 days old, I think. I think we should test sooner to discover any chemical pregnancy in case it's relevant for future. But I guess I'll know if AF just arrives - can that happen on progesterone or does it keep AF away indefinitely? Argh, I'm such an idiot :nope: hopefully it's just my hormones making me this nuts!


----------



## Aurora CHK

Keeping my fx for you Lizzie! You deserve this. How is DH holding up ? 

Let's go, I felt kinda worse after retrieval (sorry!) but it seems to vary x


----------



## abydix

hi ladies

Bebe great news on your numbers and hope you're doing ok.

i'm still pretty sore and bloated from ER. i'm praying i don't go down with OHSS cos i really feel crappy but wanted to give you all an update
i had only 6 mature eggs from the 8 and all 6 fertilized yippee.
ET scheduled for Monday after my tests come in and im cleared of OHSS. FX

Will be back on when i'm feeling much better


----------



## lizzie78

abydix, thats great news that you have transfer scheduled.

Letsgo, EC did relieve the feeling of being so full i was about to pop for me but i was sore and bloated from the retrieval itself afterwards, so just a different kind of fat lol.

Aurora, thinking about you chick, its so tough this process at times. As for my DH I'm not sure he remembers that we have done IVF tbh!! I love him to bits but emotion is not something that comes easy to him so he has struggled wight he whole process and seeing me go through things and particularly my emotional reactions to everything. I think it's probably done us good to have a week apart while I freak out in private/get more back to myself. My sister and her partner and coming to visit this weekend to help the days go faster for me and i have a hair appointment on monday then back to work I go. It will be next weekend and OTD before i know it but I'm starting to think i won't get that far without poas. Im too sure it hasn't worked and think i need some early negatives to prepare myself iywim.

Hope all you other lovely ladies are doing ok

xxx


----------



## Aurora CHK

Thanks Lizzie. :friends:
Praying this is our lucky cycle. My DH is also on the 'blokey' side if that's a fair term to use!

Letsgo - Lizzie nailed it on the feeling after EC. Less like I had a bowling ball in there, more like I had barbed wire! Not that it was super painful (apart from my first wee which for some reason was agony! I think my insides cramped or something) - it was mostly just annoying!

Thinking of you, No Bump. Is Redbean's beta today? I have lost the plot! And does anybody know how many embies Amy had put back, I can't find the info and I'm wondering if we have any BFPs from single transfers on this thread :)


----------



## Aurora CHK

Abydix, awesome that all six of yours fertilised. I am well jel haha.


----------



## Redbean

Hi ladies,

I kind of remember Amy's putting only one back? I remember thinking she had so many to freeze--she had such a ridiculously high number retrieved. I could be wrong. 

My beta was this morning and now I have to sit around waiting for call. Had nervous dreams all night. Symptoms are still off, with only really cramping, which makes me so nervous. I do have shooting twinges in my vagina, but I've had those before, so not sure what they are. I woke up today having lost all the bloat so I'm back to my pre-iui weight. I don't look half bad, finally, but it makes my stomach churn to think why. 

Aurora, you also sound nervous, as does Lizzie. We are going through a spell, it seems. Is it a full moon or something?;) hugs to all.


----------



## lizzie78

red bean ha ha, i like the idea that it's the moon's fault and not that I'm a lunatic. keeping everything crossed for your, beta. When will you hear??

xxx


----------



## nobump

Oh the moon has a lot to answer for!

Redbean, how exciting!!!! eager to hear your results FX for you!!!

Abdix and Bebe, it is all happening for you both!!!

AF has appeared for me yeah!


----------



## Bebe2

Hi Ladies,

I'm at work today, :coffee: but quick update is that of the 13 eggs retrieved, 10 were mature, and 6 fertilized. I will have another update on Saturday (Day 3) and if we can get one to blast we'll have ET on Monday (Day 5). Abydix: Good news is that we can have over 60% attrition rate and still come out with one for Monday (if my math is right - I'm in the humanitites :blush:)!

Letsgo: ER wasn't too bad for me. I took it easy yesterday and am feeling a little tender, but all-in-all not too bad. The Methylprednisolone tastes awful though!

Lizzie, Redbean, Aurora: I was one of the ones that had absolutely no symptoms and a positive outcome, so hang in there! If you're starting to feel better it may just be the ovaries recovering. 

Waiting is horrible and I get so nervous when the phone rings from the clinic! I already bought a pack of internet cheap tests to POAS. Emmi, if I get to BFP I'm sure I'll be POASing endlessly to make sure something is in there! 

Nobump: hope you're feeling better! :hugs:

Amy: so sweet about your dad

I'm also in need of some gray coverage -- maybe I should try to go get highlights before Monday so I can try to wait it out a while if I get lucky.

Oh, and I have had the not so great comments from friends too about babymaking. Before my first IVF, the wife of my DH's friend (who was hugely pregnant--by accident) said "oh, your DH mentioned that you're having trouble getting pregnant. How are you feeling?" Yes, my DH is a blabbermouth and said that to her husband, but I didn't feel like we were close enough for her to be bringing that up to me. I wanted to cry but just said something like "some people have an easier time getting pregnant than others" and changed the subject. She really is a nice person and was just trying to be empathetic, but DH and I still laugh about that.

Hoping for more good news from everyone soon!!!:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## amy8686

Aurora, we had 2 put back.

Sorry for not writing more. I feel really awful. Trying to decide whether I want to be drained. I'll write more when I have some mental clarity back... Lurking in the meantime.


----------



## Aurora CHK

Thanks Amy. Sorry to hear you feel so awful, and certainly didn't mean to hassle you :hugs: you poor honey feeling so rotten. What's dr saying? Xx

Thanks other ladies - I'm definitely having a full moon moment for the next fortnight! :dohh: x


----------



## Redbean

lizzie78 said:


> red bean ha ha, i like the idea that it's the moon's fault and not that I'm a lunatic. keeping everything crossed for your, beta. When will you hear??
> 
> xxx

"Lunatic" means one affected by the moon, so there's that...:wacko:


Got the results back: 1370. Holy cow! No wonder I initially got so sick. Still doing pretty good as far as symptoms go now, though. Whew! Seriously, I chewed a hole in my cheek last night in my sleep.

Bebe, great numbers! Congrats. 

Ugh, Amy, I'm sorry you feel awful. I just read that getting drained only lasts like 24 hrs. Is that true? Would you feel it was worth it? It might, just to know what normal is again. Take it easy and do light stretching, maybe? I dunno, nothing made me feel better.


----------



## lizzie78

Amy, sorry you feel so awful, I've no idea what could help but hoping you feel better soon.

Redbean that is an amazing beta, you must be thrilled :)

Bebe, brilliant numbers well done you!

Xxx


----------



## nobump

Lots of news from everyone. 

letsgo from what I remember the ER was ok but they only got 2 from my. Went out for food that night but was very tired.

Autora can relate to fullmoon just burnt tomorrow's dinner. Forgot I was cooking until I smelt something burning. 

Abydix that's great numbers Fx for Monday. 

Lizzie time apart does us all good at times. 

Bebe 6 that's great.

Red what does 1370 indicate twins? How many did you put back?

Amy hope you start to feel better soon.

AFM I'm just tired. 

Xx


----------



## abydix

that's great bebe i can't wait. however i may not have ET monday due to OHSS. hope i feel better before then.

Amy hope you get better soon. please try and get drained if you feel any pressure in your chest.


----------



## Redbean

I don't know if it means twins but it might. I had three transferred. I've also heard that high hcg can happen right after a miscarriage, which I think I had last month (month off, didn't test until it would've been too late bc I thought my cycle was just off). Whatever it is, I think it's good, right?

Lizzie, still feeling doubtful and down? What day is this for you? 6?


----------



## lizzie78

Redbean, yep sorry not even sure why. Today is 6dp3dt.


----------



## Redbean

I felt really sure it hadn't worked at 6dp3dt, too, and cried one morning to my dh, so try to remember it means nothing, other than possibly a good sign that hormones are shifting. I know it's easier said than done though. 

Hugs.


----------



## lanet

Hi girls, Amy take care, I had a horrible case of ohss, but my dr won't go through with transfer when ohss is present, I really hope you get relief soon! 
Red wow great beta! What day was that? 
Still lurking a bit to see your bfps, but man oh man I'm sick!


----------



## Aurora CHK

Morning all (at least it is for me) :hi:

I'm now 3dp5dt and I feel soooo premenstrual my cramps even woke me in the night. I usually start bleeding around 8dpo so am filled with foreboding. Also I keep sneezing so have probably expelled the poor little mite already anyway or at least wrenched it out of any implantation attempt! Not that I'm being negative or anything :dohh: my PMA has really taken a dive eh? I'm trying to stay physically calm and relaxed though even if my mind isn't. Lizzie and I should start a 2ww support group I think! It's easier to feel positive for someone else than yourself in my experience, so we could aim all our positivity at each other's womb/emby and at least then it'd get a good 'hit' of it from somewhere :haha: 

Hope Plex is doing ok :hugs:


----------



## Aurora CHK

Bebe, not sure what attrition rate is so sorry if this isn't a relevant comment, but of my six eggs retrieved four were mature, three made it to day 3 and one made it to day 5 blastocyst.


----------



## lizzie78

Aurora that's so funny I've been sneezing since et too. Maybe I'm allergic to being PUPO! Too true, I am being hugely positive for you my chickadee and can blithely tell you that those cramps you describe could very well be the beginning of a bfp for you. See how easy it is when it's someone else?!

Redbean thanks so much, I had a sob on Skype to DH last night (he looked terrified ha ha).

I'm not cramping but have some aches in my stomach, feeling headachy and a bit nauseaus but think that might be down to the rubbish sleep I'm getting. I'm just too worried to be able to go to sleep which is nuts I know and when I eventually do drift off I have threatening dreams. None have been about babies. Ugh I really am a crackpot. You ladies and your bits of good news along the way are really keeping me going.

Xxx


----------



## Redbean

Aurora and Lizzie, you both sound like you're on route to a bfp! All sounds great. Sneezing is good! So is cramping, headache and nausea! If you feel your ovaries or bloating come on, I'm going to start tearing up...

Lanet, what is sick for you? Are you bed ridden? Or just dragging, cruddy and best friends w the toilet and can't tell anyone why? I hope things balance out a bit for you. 

That test was 14dp3dt. They told me anything above 200 was good.

Hope everyone has a good weekend and that the weather in the UK starts cooling down. This weekend is actually Irish Fest here (we have a town called Dublin w a huge Irish population in it), so I'll be enjoying that tonight.


----------



## Aurora CHK

Haha, okay I'm now on the PMA train. Lizzie and I will both be fully duffed up by the weekend, I'm sure of it. Our babies may even be born on the same day. :oneofeach:

I am blatantly going to cave and test on Sunday. I am justifying this by the fact that I would usually have got AF by then, so technically I will be late for my period. Unless I get AF in the next two days, of course. But then it could be implantation bleeding. See my PMA! 

Also, I asked my clinic yesterday why my OTD was so obscenely far away (11 Aug AKA equivalent of 18dpo) and they said basically it was because they know people will cheat so they go really far in the future in the hopes that people will then only cheat by a more reasonable amount and not start POAS like in the first three days :haha:

HERE COMES MY BFP! (I hope!) (And Lizzie's too!!) (And everyone else!!!)


----------



## Aurora CHK

Lizzie I had a total sob to DH last night too, I just couldn't hold the emotions in anymore! I didn't have any words to go with it, I just cried into his neck for a couple of minutes, and then apologised, he said no need and 'there there', and we both went back to reading! :paper:


----------



## Aurora CHK

Very exciting times for our new ladies!!! Who has journals I can stalk??


----------



## lanet

Red my sick is manageable at this point, but that's with 3 different nausea meds a day...but as long as they keep it manageable I will be ok, yesterday was rough though. Being sick while working is rough! 
Your number sounds great for that day! When your next beta?


----------



## lanet

Aurora af type cramps woke me up on 2dp5dt and I believe it was implantation. Good luck!


----------



## Aurora CHK

Oh lanet i do bloomin' hope so, that would be wonderful! They are quite diffuse rather than sharp/in one area. Praying its not just my body gearing up for :witch:

Just spotted your profile pic too now that I'm on the computer not my phone. Awesome!!! <3


----------



## Emmi

Awww, you ladies on the 2ww, my heart goes out to you.

Aurora and Lizzie, a week after transfer, I had a total breakdown and sobbed and sobbed to hubby, I was sure it hadn't worked - what would we do to find money again for IVF, etc etc. I was convinced that my 2nd ivf had failed and I was heartbroken.
I had bad hay fever when I had my transfer and was convinced little bean/s wouldn't be able to implant with so much coughing and sneezing. The 2ww is the most hideous experience ever, your mind plays tricks and you convince yourself that you have done something wrong!!! I was forever phoning hubby saying that I had stretched up too quickly, bent down too fast etc but I honestly believe, that if you just take it a wee bit easy and not run in the Olympic 100 metres, you have a good a chance as any.

Hang on in there Ladies.

Lanet, fabulous picture.

Xxx


----------



## Redbean

Lanet, next beta is next Thurs. My acupuncturist says it's a good sign they scheduled so far away. It means they're not worried. It still drives me a bit bonkers though.
I don't know how you're working. I'm soooooo tired. Nausea is starting to kick in today and I'm sure will be full swing come school starting. I did three activities today and had to come home to rest after. 

Love the PMA Aurora. What day will Sunday be for you? 

It seems the crying into hubby's ear could be standard implantation behavior, eh? We should publish these findings ;) PS, I love the "there, there." These poor guys must be lost.


----------



## amy8686

Aurora, don't be worried about the cramps! I've had such typical period cramps that I was sure I'd start bleeding, but it's just implantation and traumatized ovaries. Fingers crossed for you.

What's with all the talk of sneezing, though? So cruel as I'm sitting here on day 3 of not being able to complete a sneeze!

Well, the pain got to be too much last night and this morning so I went to the doctor. Had an iv with pain meds (GLORIOUS) and then to the hospital for draining. They only took 2 liters because my doctor didn't want me to lose too much fluid and get more dehydrated but apparently there's still plenty left. It didn't hurt much but it was gross and shocking to see 2 liters of fluid come out of me. I feel a bit of relief for sure, but not as great as I'd hoped. We'll likely have to do it again in a few days. What a journey.

So sorry to hear about all of the tears lately. Hugs to you all... Hang in there.


----------



## Aurora CHK

Oh Amy, wow. No wonder you feel so shocking. Hope you're being taken good care of :hugs: 

Redbean, Sunday will be day 10 aka 5dp5dt. Am I at risk of detecting my trigger shot then? To be fair, I won't get too excited at a BFP at this stage anyway as my personal experience has always been of chemicals so I'll be expecting to lose it even if I get a positive. Wish I'd done some trigger shot tests this week! I had 10000 pregnyl so could still register that until Tuesday I think... Boo...


----------



## Redbean

I wouldn't think a trigger would still register 12 days later, but it might be a bit early and you could get a false neg. As long as you can keep a level head about it, I say pee away!


----------



## Letsgo

Feeling loads of sympathy for those waiting for positive confirmation. It stinks how slow time goes just when you want to hit fast forward to OTD or betas.

Lizzie and Aurora, thanks for the reality check of what ER might feel like. I'm almost up to the bowling ball feeling. It's definitely getting crowded on both sides and I'm really glad ovaries don't regularly (or ever) explode. By retrieval I think I'll feel like a candidate for a juice cleanse or something, the fullness is so awkwardly placed. 

Redbean, if you are looking for a research study what a rich pile of data in these boards. 

Super exciting news here--finally got trigger and retrieval dates today, thanks to a lovely late estrogen boost. Hooray body! Only 5 days behind schedule. I need to just calm the heck down and get DH ready to do trigger. Set for ER on Monday. More bitchy than crying right now, but glad to know what to look forward to.


----------



## Aurora CHK

Ooh yay Letsgo! Exciting!! So is trigger tonight? Wheeee!

You're right Redbean, it's too early for a positive (or to rule out a false negative) so I decided to test my trigger today instead. It's all gone. 

The point of this was so I'd know for sure what it meant if I got any positives later; however I've now decided not to POAS ever again as even though I believed I accepted it's too early, I've still been upset by the bfn. So no more for me. I'll just await AF. If she doesn't arrive, I'll test next weekend which is just before my OTD but as I don't get beta/blood test (I just do at home) I'd rather know on a day I can grieve than on a horrid Monday morning when I have to go to work!


----------



## lizzie78

Let's go, that's brilliant new, yay ER day :) and bonus you get an injection free day tomorrow!!

Aurora I love your earlier positive post, our kids can totally be born on the same day and we can swap horror birth stories aer wards, in fact I'm gonna book into your hospital instead of my own ;) don't worry about the bfn at this stage missus, easy said I know but you do what's right for you and it sounds like you know that is to not test again now that you know your trigger is gone.

Amy, I can't believe how awful a time you are having of it. I'm speechless. Glad that you got some relief but feel so worried for you that it doesn't last long. How long into pregnancy does ohss last??

Emmi, not long til your scan now hon, keep strong.

Redbean, thanks for all the encouraging words.

Hi to all you other lovely ladies.

I'm being naughty and have started testing so that I can start to get adjusted to a bfn, I'm the opposite to aurora and need to get my head around things or I'll be absolutely devastated on otd. Bfns obviously, there is still time but I'm cautiously allowing myself to believe that this is not our cycle and turning my mind to a FET. Off out for the day today with my sister, DH and her BF so that will make another day zip by.

Xxx


----------



## Bebe2

Letsgo: Great news!! Good luck on the ER Monday!

Amy: Wow! No wonder you have had so much discomfort! Ugh - I hope it starts to ease up soon. :hugs: I thought OHSS was an occasional side effect of IVF, but from this thread it looks like it's fairly common. 

Lanet: Is that two in there! Is that why your nausea is so bad?

2ww-ers: Hang in there! I know everybody has to come up with their own strategy to get through it.

Aurora: Thanks for your numbers! Yes, that's what I meant by attrition. Hoping I can get at least one of mine to blast too.

AFM: I'm nervously on my few hours wait right now. I will get my Day 3 embryo report sometime today :flower:


----------



## Bebe2

Didn't have to wait too long! 5 of the 6 fertilized are in the acceptable dividing range, although 1 of those 5 is a little slow. Nurse will be calling to schedule ET for Monday! I know the bigger drop off is between Day 3 and Day 5, but it sounds like we have a good number to get at least one to blast. :happydance:


----------



## Aurora CHK

Sounds great Bebe! Have you got Monday / next week off work? 

Hope you have a lovely day Lizzie. I def feel prepared for a bad result. I just can't imagine this working out. It would be too magical. Johnny Depp turning up at my door to beg me to run away with home feels more likely.

If I didn't know AF was due anytime now I'd be a POAS addict to get the blow softened but my chemicals have stood me in good stead there! I wouldn't be able to enjoy a BFP this early as I've never gotten one to 14dpo. 

I feel like I've already got AF as I'm having such (typical sensation) cramps. They are a bit early (given I'm not bleeding yet!) but it's to be expected with my adenomyosis and what my ovaries have been through this month - oof! :haha: plus I know I'm probably experiencing them as 'worse' cos I'm so focused on them. Hey-ho! Might have a cheeky test in a couple of days if AF doesn't arrive and my temp stays up! Love to all x


----------



## Bebe2

Aurora: I hope AF stays FAR, FAR away! IVF sorts out the eggs to the heartiest ones, so FX that this one will burrow in and be nice and sticky!! 

I will be mostly working at home next week, so I'm going to go out and by some frozen meals to make like easier.


----------



## Aurora CHK

Thanks Bebe, I hope so too.

I'm properly contracting! Like when I'm mid-period. Can't see what relation it would have to implantation so hope it's not just my body trying to expel what it thinks is a foreign object :shrug: 

DH said we should have a cosy film night together, so I'm trying to watch the Wrestler. It's not the relaxing-yet-fun, feel-good activity I had in mind!


----------



## Aurora CHK

So how are my ladies this weekend?

Abydix, how are you feeling - do you know yet about ET tomorrow?

Bebe, are you excited/ready for your big day? Squee!

And Let'sgo, what about you - ready for your close-up!? 

Amy, any better?

Lizzie, any news??

Emmi, how are you doing honey? And Redbean, how are those symptoms at present? What about you, Lanet?

No bump, is AF doing her thing?

Sorry to anyone I've missed who might be around - I know we have other occasionals and lurkers, and of course I haven't forgotten lovely Plex.

If anyone is around to chat, that would be nice! No woes though if not. I might have news! But also might not :shrug:, hard to know at this stage :haha: - am up for a chinwag though if anybody is online xxx


----------



## Redbean

Aurora, you are doing progesterone, right? You shouldn't get early AF cramps on it, as you prob wouldn't get AF until 1) late or 2) taken off it anyway. Could these be stretching cramps??

5-Day Transfer
Days Past*Transfer (DPT)	Embryo Development
One	The blastocyst begins to hatch out of its shell
Two	The blastocyst continues to hatch out of its shell and begins to attach itself to the uterus
Three	The blastocyst attaches deeper into the uterine lining, beginning implantation
Four	Implantation continues
Five	Implantation is complete, cells that will eventually become the placenta and fetus have begun to develop
Six	Human chorionic gonadotropin (hCG) starts to enter the blood stream
Seven	Fetal development continues and hCG continues to be secreted
Eight	Fetal development continues and hCG continues to be secreted
Nine	Levels of hCG are now high enough to detect a pregnancy


Bebe and Letsgo, good luck tomorrow! Busy day for you two!

Amy, that is some serious fluid. Feeling better? Going back again next week?


----------



## nobump

Hi folks sorry bit quiet but AF has wiped me out. Slept most of the weekend and been crabbit the rest. Forgot how bad down regging is. Keep thinking why am I going through this. Not expecting a different result this time. To do all this and end up with no eggs to transfer would destroy me. Definitely the last time.

It is good hearing all the positive news from everyone and I wish you all well in your TWW and with your ER and ET.

Xxxxx


----------



## Aurora CHK

Ooh, thanks Redbean. Not sure re. progesterone. I called my clinic who were a bit confusing (if I'm honest) about whether progesterone would stop AF or not. They said that most people would know before OTD whether or not they'd been successful because of AF coming. But they also said that progesterone was a pregnancy hormone so may delay it. Hmmm, now I'm even more confused! 

Yesterday I got a BFN but squinting at it again today I think I can see a hint of a second line. I have been at a festival and hadn't weeed for hours (sorry for TMI!) so I just POAS - using FRER (yeah I know I said I would never POAS again but I just couldn't help it! :haha: Its still faint, but its a definite positive this time! So it might still be my trigger, that is just easier to spot today as a more concentrated sample I guess! I will have to see what happens in the next few days... Argh, I can't wait that long!!!


----------



## Aurora CHK

Aw No Bump, sorry you feel so rubbish. I was reading the IVF Success Stories thread earlier and a lady in there got just one egg at EC, but it fertilised, made it to 2 day transfer, and became a BFP and a healthy delivery. I hope you get there this time honey, I really do. Take good care of yourself :dust:


----------



## Bebe2

Redbean: thanks for the timeline!

Nobump: Sending you :hugs:. I really hope that your time is next:dust:

Aurora: OOoooohhhh! That sounds like a :bfp: to me!!!! I don't think it could be the trigger this late. A line is a line!!! How many dpt are you? SOOO EXCITED for you and I can't wait to hear how it gets darker and darker every day!!!

AFM: Cleaning the house and doing all the laundry and cooking in preparation for ET tomorrow at 11am! Nervous about what the state of the eggs will be tomorrow but excited to be PUPO!!!


----------



## Redbean

Aurora! Omg omg! Could it be? I knew it!

Nobump, I'm sorry you're feeling so down. This is so hard, and not many people get it. But, it's often when we've just about given up but don't that great things happen. My friend did 6 ivf cycles for their third child (I know, right?). she had run out of $ money and was going to give up, and then the last one worked. I hope you can get some rest before starting again. Take care of you first.


----------



## Letsgo

Hi all, 
Hope the relative quietness here means busy weekends. Wishing each of you good news this week. 

Lizzie, thanks for the confirmation that I got a day off all injections before ER. My call Friday afternoon with the clinic was so rushed and full of "bring a check for the anesthesiologist!" "Wear socks!" "No food or water after midnight" that i felt a little like a gremlin. And unprepared. 

Aurora, we are rooting for you. And Johnny Depp can show up any time in place of AF. 

Hoping Bebe and Abydix have beautiful successful transfers Monday. 

I let DH pick out our relaxing movie tonight. We hit Guardians of the Galaxy at the cinema. At least we got to go for ice cream after. In 12 hours we will be heading home after the retrieval. Come on beautiful babies!


----------



## lizzie78

Omg I was just summoning up the effort to post saying I'm definitely out as I'm 10dp3dt with negatives today when I went to check the tests that I just did (within the time line) sure enough bfn on a clear blue but there is a very faint line on the IC with colour. I'm not out yet. I'm going to the hairdressers this morning so will have a look for some frers in town as maybe it's too early for the clear blue. Sorry I know this is why people don't test early but I just couldn't cope with waiting until otd. I spent literally all day crying yesterday so convinced it hadn't worked because I woke up with a terrible headache and backache but just maybe I was premature.

Let's go - best of luck today although I'm sure you will ace it ;)

Aurora, that sounds like your bfp hon, hope so. I'm sure part of you feels terrified just now with your history but ivf is a whole other ball game so hoping that line gets stronger and stronger for you.

Bebe good luck with transfer, can't believe that's where you are already! Looking froward to hearing that you are PUPO.

No bump, down regging is absolutely horrible. I completely sympathise I had a horrible time with it too. As the other say it will hopefully all be worth it but it's so hard when you are going through it. If you have your AF at the minute that should mean that you have your confirmation scan within the next week and will hopefully start stims then right? Hope so!

Xxx


----------



## Aurora CHK

Clear blue non-digital's are RUBBISH Lizzie, I've never had a positive on them even when I'm having positive FRERs and CB digis. SQUUUUEEEAAAKKKKK!!!!!!! Get some FRERs, lady! :test:


----------



## nobump

Letsgo good luck. Hope you don't turn into a germlin.

Aurora that's fab. FX the line keeps getting stronger.

AFM duvet day today. Phoned in sick. Was up at 8am for my injection phoned then and straight back to bed. Two hours later I have just woke up. Don't normally sleep this long. 

Red I will see this through and
Hoping for some eggs at the end of it all but ir took me a long time to come round to the idea of having a 2nd cycle. Won't be doing a third. The long protocol is too draining and with DH scare earlier I want to enjoy what time we have together be that with a baby from this cycke or not. Feel like our lufe has been on hold for almost a year with prep for first cycle. The cycle and then recivering from it. 

How is everyone else?


----------



## Emmi

Morning Ladies,

Gosh lots to catch up on!!!

Aurora and Lizzie, oh my, get yourselves some super douper tests as all sounds so promising. It's all such am emotional roller coaster with emotions but nothing is certain until you get to the otd and those feint lines WILL get darker and darker. Thinking of you both, I know the pain!!

How are you doing Amy??? I so hope that you are feeling a wee bit better.

No bump, really hope you feel better after a duvet day, this malarkey is bloody exhausting.

Good luck to you Lets go, all happening for you now hon!!!

How are you Redbean?? Any symptoms yet???

Bebe, not long for you now Hon, you will be pupo real soon.

I still have a week to my scan and I am going totally loop the loop. I still have random itchy nipples and the last few mornings, I have been feeling sick. But I it could be eating too late in the evenings ( which I don't like to do) or just plain anxiety!!! Am going to eat very sensibly today so I can do a Sherlock Holmes and investigate what is going on.

Hope everyone is having a good Monday!!!

Xxx


----------



## Aurora CHK

Good luck with your mission, Emmi PI! Let us know. 

I'm so freaking excited for Lizzie!!

Big day for our thread in general, eh? Five of us at critical points. Not that it's ever not an important day for someone round here! Always lots going on and positive stories to take heart from.

In a rash moment of positivity (or maybe just control-freakery!) I just bought four more FRERs. My temp was a bit down today which is a worry but I'm hoping it's just because I was up an hour earlier (on early shifts this week, urgh!). 

Any news, PUPO/EC ladies? Xx


----------



## Redbean

Thinking of everyone today on this seemingly pivotal day!

Emmi, haha, itchy nipple. I've had that too. Dh thought I was making it up. I'm having some nausea first thing in morning and late at night but am usually ok in day. Just really tired and crampy. I stayed up til 1 am Saturday night visiting w my cousins and Sunday became a sleep day as a result. How is your sleep going?


----------



## Emmi

Aurora, I may have waited until otd but I can tell you that I have made up big time on buying and poas....I have some amazon cheapies that are great when you are sure that you are pregnant, when I need reassurance, I just use them! All so exciting and bloody nerve wracking for you and Lizzie now.....lordy.

Redbean, my nipps are driving me mad today, I think the rubbing of my bra is really irritating them. I nearly started rubbing them in a meeting today they were that annoying!
I have not felt sick all until these last few days but we have been at various events these last couple days and I was stuffing myself late at night so it may just be that??? Will eat just lettuce today and see how I feel tomorrow. 
My sleeping is awful but I know I am so all over the place until my scan so I wake up constantly through the night. Am soooo tired all the time, may have to try and have an afternoon nap.

Xxx


----------



## nobump

Lizzie sorry missed your post. Hopefully a wonky test. As aurora says try another brand. So hope this is your time.

Emmi good to hear your updates itchy nipples sound like a lot of fun not!


----------



## Aurora CHK

[spits soup all over self] Emmi hahahahaha :rofl: 
Er, about the meeting nip-rub close-call that is! Not your sleep cruddiness. That sucks butt. Scan is coming up though eh?? So exciting!!!

Thinking of everyone. Desperate to hear from Lizzie! Really hope Amy is on the mend.


----------



## Bebe2

Hi ladies!

Officially PUPO!!! 3 embies went in. 1 was the most advanced and of "B/C" quality. 1 was fairly advanced but not far enough along to rate. 1 was less advanced but you never know. They will wait till tomorrow to see if the other two less advanced ones go further for a freeze but that is highly unlikely.

So, the 2ww starts!! Enjoying bed rest for now!


----------



## abydix

hi Ladies
sorry i haven't checked in. was a bit down but FS said its ok to go ahead with ET. it all went well had 2 grade bb embies put back. so i'm officially PUPO


----------



## nobump

Bebe ans abydix thats fab news for both of you. Now your TWW buddies.

Doc has signed me off work for 2 weeks. Hopefully help. He told me to take it easy. Hopefully make things easier not having work to stress about.


----------



## amy8686

Aurora and Lizzie, I am so excited about your faint lines! I think losing hope and crying to husbands is a prerequisite for getting a bfp.

My pain today is better controlled with pain meds, which is a relief. I'm nauseous but so far the nausea medication has stopped the puking. My belly is also a teeny bit smaller but that's because it's moving down my hips and legs. So weird. At least I can breathe and drink fluids again... And eat a teensy bit.

I'm looking forward to getting past this so I can start being excited. It feels terrible and ungrateful after 3 years of trying to be pregnant and not even happy about if yet because I'm just too physically miserable. This Wednesday is our anniversary and it should be our biggest celebration ever, but I have a feeling it'll just be another night of drinking Gatorade on the couch. We'll have to reschedule. Sorry to complain... I know I should be over the moon about this. Someday I will be.

By the way, I have a Johnny Depp pillowcase and he's been with me every day since after ER, on the couch and propped up in bed. I think he's good luck.

Sending good vibes to all of you...


----------



## Letsgo

Nobump, I am so sorry you are having such a rough go. This process is mentally and physically devastating, and no clinic really touches the emotional side while they put us through hormonal wringers. Getting rest this morning sounds like a gift. 

Lizzie when is your official test date? You are still in the game this cycle! 

Emmi, I love the image of you and your furry Watson pondering your symptoms. How much longer til your next scan? 

Bebe and Abydix, you must be so excited! Wishing mountains of sticky baby dust to you. 

My retrieval went well this morning, from the parts I remember. Doc was expecting 6 eggs (from Fridays scan counts) and got 14 follicles this morning. It's funny, that's the number I told my nurse 2 weeks ago was my "target." I'm sure there are plenty of immature ones (thanks again, PCOS, for the dubious present of extended stimming) but here's hoping some good news from the embryologist tomorrow.

In bed, crampy, and sad laughing that I forgot we were getting new siding on the house. Of course the fellows were here when we got back from the clinic, banging on the walls. I have two scaredy cats under the bed to keep me company.


----------



## Aurora CHK

Oh no Letsgo, not very relaxing! Ace egg numbers though, fert report coming up! 

Squee for Bebe and Abydix, two each wow that's ace. Feet up now? Did you watch them both go in?

Amy you're being so brave, you poor honeybee. Hopefully karma will reward you with a super-easy rest-of-pregnancy once it clears up. I'm gonna order myself some Johnny Depp merchandise I think! 

NoBump, so glad the doc is giving you support. Get lots of lovely rest. We're here for you. 

AFM, I'm RAVENOUS! I've just eaten all the food in the world and want even more! Slobber drool SCOFF! Trying to keep it healthy at least. Oh, and I've lost more than half a stone somehow by mistake! How did that happen?? Two people in the last week commented to me that I'd list weight and I pretty much laughed in their face cos of how bloated I have felt. But I weighed myself last night out of curiosity and over half a stone, crumbs! I guess healthy eating really does work! And I've hardly been dancing! Maybe I've just lost muscle :haha:


----------



## Emmi

Bebe, congrats on being pupo. I think we can all get a bit bogged down with grading, just believe in your amazing 3. So now to the 2ww, remember that you need to laugh lots so get your comedy DVD's out.

Abydix, great news on being pupo too.

No bump, great news about the 2 weeks off. Now just rest up and look after yourself.

Awww Amy, totally feel for you but once you feel better, have a really amazing weekend to celebrate all the wonderful things. Dates are important but if you can't celebrate on the day, you can save all the joy, love and excitement and do something truly amazing when you can.

Letsgo, rest up honey though I am sure banging isn't really helping. Here's hoping for some fabulous plump eggs, it's all about the quality rather than quantity so rest up and get ready for transfer.

I actually think I am extra ravenous too Aurora at the moment, just ate some curry sauce straight from the jar but hubby insists that this is normal behaviour...... operation lettuce leaf = epic fail. 

But great news on the weight loss, am far too scared to go anywhere near the scales.:dohh:

Xxx


----------



## Redbean

Congrats on the transfers and retrieval, ladies!

Amy, excited will come, prob just in time to tell ppl about it. These early days are awful anyway, w all the worry. Rest up! Sounds like things are changing, at any rate. 

Emmi, curry right from the jar! Haha. Love it. I'm quite the opposite at the moment. Can hardly touch a thing. 

My acupuncturist called the sex today: a boy. Apparently, they are right 80% of the time. We shall see! Hubby is excited. I'm already surrounded by boys at school and at home (dogs are boys), so what's another, right;)


----------



## Emmi

Oh my Redbean, your acupuncturist can guess already??? That's amazing!!! A boy amongst boys would just be fabulous.
I would be over the moon to know the gender now, I feel that it's a girl but time will tell. When does a scan reveal the sex, is it 12 weeks or more??? Crikey so much waiting.

Xxx


----------



## lizzie78

Hi ladies, very very quick update as DH is watching me like a hawk. Did a frer tonight after holding for a few hours and got a faint positive. Even DH could see it once he out his glasses on. Cautiously excited as it's the first time I've ever had two lines. Sorry for lack of personals, will do properly in the morning xxx


----------



## Aurora CHK

Good lass, Emmi! I fancy some now too - what kind was it? Mmmm creamy curry sauce.... Just ate another meal but still want MOAR. Am gonna watch OBEM at 10 as another treat - am currently watching Grease. It is counteracting the Wrestler debacle of this weekend :)


----------



## Redbean

Emmi, I think they do a sex scan at 12 weeks. But, you might be able to tell on your own. Compare the pulse in left vs right wrist. Which is faster and more fluid? Left=boy! right=girl. 

Aurora, famished is a great sign! I used to be. It was kinda fun, actually. Haha. 

Lizzie, yay! So exciting! Test again tomorrow and let us know how much darker it gets!


----------



## Aurora CHK

Oh what, for some reason last night I couldn't see Redbean and Lizzie's posts! Sorry ladies!!! Weird!

Lizzie you're pregnant!! :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :dance: :bunny: :happydance: :bunny: :happydance: :yipee:

This is so freaking AWESOME!!! How are you feeling???? Emotionally as well as physically?

I've had a terrible night as thought I was starting to bleed just before bed time which added to the lower temp has always meant The End in the past. I totally freaked out, I was crying and felt so angry yet weirdly numb at the same time. DH had to cuddle me to sleep, but I then kept waking up what felt like every hour to wee, drink, readjust position etc. but this morning temp is right back up and no sign of AF so I'm still in! Will try to have a wee drought later and test again. If I can make it to Sat morning without coming on, that will be my record broken as last time I started bleeding day 15 (which will be Friday this time).


----------



## Aurora CHK

Ooh Red I've never heard that method before. On Sunday my friend (who didn't know I had an embie on board, just that I'm trying to start a family) told me whilst driving that afternoon she'd had a sudden flash come into her mind of the words 'Aurora's having a boy'.


----------



## lizzie78

this ladies is why you shouldn't test early. All tests this morning are negative except for the FRER which has a hint of a line if tilted correctly, no where near as dark as yesterday and this was with FMU. I suspect I don't have a sticky bean :(


----------



## Aurora CHK

Oh Lizzie, I am hoping and praying for you and your bean 
:dust: :dust: :dust:

This journey is an absolute rollercoaster of heartache and pain and hope and tears. I am thinking of you so much.


----------



## Emmi

Ahhh Lizzie, so many emotions but until test day we just have to believe that the hcg is building up nicely. I know it's so hard but we're cheering you on and am praying big time that there is a sticky bean in there.

Aurora, you poor love, what an awful night you had and Gawd bless your hubby for all important cuddling. I hope that wicked witch stays away honey, look after yourself and keep busy. You so deserve a bfp as we all do.

Redbean, am trying the pulse thing but wrists going like the clappers from anxiety at the moment, I so need my scan.

Am definitely feeling sicky in the morning, really strange feeling, like I had too much wine last night - if only!!!!


Xxxx


----------



## lizzie78

Aurora sorry hun I missed your message. What a night youve had! This whole thing is so incredibly hard. Every day without af is a day closer to a successfull pregnancy. Im rooting for you. How many days past transfer are you now?

Emmi, sicky is good lol! Not long until your scan and then hopefully you will be able to relax a little bit. Looking forward to hearing that your itching nipples are all in a good cause!

Letsgo - amazing news from egg collection, well done you. When will you get the call to tell you about fertilisation? 

Bebe Congrats on being PUPO and welcome to the crazy TWW that aurora and I are riding out. Maybe you can lend us some sanity! Have you had your freeze report yet?

Abydix - congrats to you on being PUPO too, keep taking it easy.

Amy, I just cant believe how hard all of this is for you. really hope Johnny D works some magic and you feel better soon and can start enjoying your pregnancy.

Nobump - I really feel for you. I saw your other post asking about depression during down regulation on buserelin. I wouldn't say that I was depressed but I was hit very hard by it. if I hadn't had a specific situation going on with my work that meant I probably would have lost my job if I hadn't kept going then I would have been taking some time off I struggled so much. if your Dr has signed you off that is great because you can just concentrate on you. the only thing I would say is that you need to find something to keep your mind active or you will be in danger of only having how rotten you feel to think about. I know I crashed out on the bed every night I got home and was generally too knackered to even concentrate on the tv, forget reading that was way too hard. im guessing physical exercise is also out because of how you feel but it may be worth forcing yourself out for some fresh air at least once a day because that has been proven to help with depression. Take care of yourself. 

xxx

Xxx


----------



## Bebe2

Lizzie: Hope that Hcg keeps building up so you can get a nice dark line soon. IVF does create so many ups and downs. 

Letsgo: Did you get your fert report?

Abydix: Hope you're getting rest. 

Amy: I hope things start to ease up soon.

Nobump: SO glad you got some time off from work. Take care of yourself.

Aurora/Emmi: sounds like good symptoms. Eat up!

Redbean: Are you hoping for one sex or the other? It will be fun to see if your acupuncturist is right!

AFM: Just relaxing on the couch and trying to motivate to do a little work. Lab called and there are none to freeze but I had no expectation that there would be. My home instructions say no particular diet, but recommend healthy diet and abstaining from caffeine, alcohol and smoking. I don't smoke and I can easily skip the alcohol, but I really miss the caffeine. I know later in pregnancy my OBGYN recommended something like 150 milligrams a day. Did you all cut out the caffeine completely after ET or do you have 1 cup of coffee or tea?




I'm going to try to do a little work on the couch today and


----------



## lizzie78

Bebe - I have no excuse and am struggling to work today so admire your motivation! I cut out all alcohol and caffeine before starting the cycle as that is what my clinic recommend. Different places have different approaches but I didn't want to risk getting a bfn and wondering if it was because of caffeine.


----------



## abydix

hi everyone
hope you are all getting on well? OHSS is back feeling awful added inches on my wait line and 3 pounds. may not check in in a couple of days.


----------



## amy8686

Congrats to Letsgo and the PUPO girls (that sounds like a band name). 

Bebe, I switched to decaf gradually over the course of the past year so I'd be caffiene-free before starting my cycle. Lots of women drink a cup a day and get pregnant, but like Lizzie, I didn't want to have anything to look back and wonder about if I got a bfn.

Lizzie, so sorry that you're going through this roller coaster. I still have hope for you this cycle. I was still getting bfns on some brands of tests and certain times of day (mornings) leading up to my beta. Sending good vibes your way.

And Aurora, I cannot imagine how nerve-wracking and emotional this time must be. I look forward to celebrating with you when you get past your previous record.

Afm, I'm still couch-ridden from the pain but I am feeling more hydrated which makes me feel so much more like myself. Also, I am craving EVERY FOOD after living on saltines and chicken for so long. I had one bite of cheddar cheese last night and it was pretty much the best thing I'd ever tasted. Hopefully I'm at a turning point.


----------



## Aurora CHK

Super fast check in from me just to say you girls are all so awesome, you make me laugh so much and make me feel so supported and safe. Will write more later when I can. I'll leave you with the fact my cat smells really odd for some reason - more like a damp dog today! Weird!! :haha:


----------



## lizzie78

abydix - oh no! Just rest up and stalk the thread to see that we are all thinking about you, no need to try to keep up. Hope the OHSS dies back down again soon and you don't end up in the same situation as Amy.

Amy - speaking of you (!) glad that food is finally starting to appeal again, hopefully this is your turning point as you say and things will get easier from here for you.

Aurora, I'm not sure from that whether to say I think you're pregnanat because your sense of smell is weird or that I think your cat is pregnant because it's the one who smells weird :haha:


----------



## Redbean

Haha, Lizzie. Too funny. Aurora, I can smell my dogs like never before, and yes they smell musty and wet. I've febreezed the heck out of my house these last few weeks. 

Abdyx, I hope you get some good rest, and Amy, sounds promising!

Sorry I can't keep up or respond to everyone. I'm so foggy today and can't stop sleeping. I can't decide if it's the Zyrtec I took last night for allergies, or the new estrogen patch I put on today, or just plain pg tiredness, but I'm worried. I'm going to a very intense writer's conference next week and then school starts. I have so much to do and I need to be sharp! I feel like I've been soaked in molasses.


----------



## nobump

Amy that is fab you are wanting to eat again. :thumbup:

Bebe2, I gave up coffee years ago as the caffeine affected my IBS, still drink tea, and have started to have the odd decaf. 

Lizzie sending you some :hugs:

Abydix, are you taking anything to help with OHSS? 

Hope everyone else is good.

AFM, Feeling a bit brighter today, phoned my boss and said to him I have been signed off for 2 weeks due to side affects to meds I am taking - which is true..., he will see the word 'depression' when he gets my sickline tomorrow... he doesn't know what is going on, but his boss does, I will phone to book follow-up appointment with doc for next week. Finished cutting the front lawn this afternoon, attempted to use the new strimmer, but couldn't work out how to put it together/use it...., hubby cut most of the lawn, but had to stop before getting some lunch then I took him to work, went shopping after dropping him off, but had to come home, AF cramps came on, 2 cocodomol and a hot water bottle to feel better - so happy not to have to deal with work as well, day 5 of AF and still bleeding strong, scan on Thursday, think they will tell me to continue on Burserlin for another week... :cry:


----------



## Aurora CHK

Glad that No Bump and Amy are both feeling brighter, that's ace :hugs:
Cheese improves almost everything, I think!

Bebe, I gave up caffeine completely before starting the cycle. I cut down first a couple of months before it, as I'm a heavy tea and coffee drinker so wanted to avoid too much withdrawal and also get used to getting up for work without caffeine! I just have decaf for both (placebo effect!), and I don't notice now. 

Have we heard from Letsgo about her fert report yet? 

Poor you, Abydix - hope being PUPO is some consolation? Are you just resting at home - do you have anyone looking after you?

Sorry you are feeling anxious Emmi, that is horrid. 

Are you good, Redbean? 

How are you holding up, Lizzie? Is it day 15 (past ovulation/collection) for you today? I think you're two days ahead of me but could well have that wrong.

AFM, I'm still just on tenterhooks. Stupid early testing. As I said before, I've never made it past day 15 before so I'm in my scary place. But also, in the past I didn't test as early, so with both my two chemicals I found out I was pregnant one day, then discovered I was losing the baby within the next 24-36 hours. This time I'm into my 60th hour of knowing. I'm such a mixture of hope and love for my baby, and desperately trying not to bond with it or get my hopes up in case it all ends in the next minutes, hours, days. I'm trying to stick on the hope and love side and just be prepared to take the full agonising hit if it all goes wrong. But it's pretty scary! Thanks for listening, guys! Hope you all have a great day xxx


----------



## nobump

Abydix would send you a picture of a hug but back on phone. Tried to put a timeline together of everyone last night on laptop but forget details. Hope this is your time FX you have been a great support to all. X


----------



## Emmi

Morning Ladies,

Ahhhh tough times for some of us at the moment...

No bump, I am so glad that you are not at work having that extra pressure. It's bizarre how burserelin can effect everyone so differently, I breezed through the drugs and I was such a high dose with my age but then others suffer big time. Rest up honey but keep busy too, too much time to think is never good.

Aurora, oh honey what a horrible situation you are in. It's all so tough and heartbreaking. But I am hoping big time that this is your time. I can talk for England but when it comes to these situations, words fail me. We're rooting for you honey and I honestly hope all will be well for you.

Amy, great news that you are eating again. That made me smile about the cheddar cheese, totally yummy and plenty of calcium for Baba.

Lizzie, how are you Honey???I just saw your post about the progesterone and I honestly think either scenario would've been fine.

How are you doing Red bean?? Any more symptoms kicking in??? Still working on the pulse thing, can't work out which wrist is stronger. Sounds like you have alot to prep for everything, just you take care.

Abydix, great news on being pupo but not so great news on the ohss.Really hope that you are resting up and looking after yourself, take care.

Bebe, there is a safety guideline for coffee so you can have a wee bit. I gave up too with the whole ttc, I stopped all fizzy drinks too and must admit, I feel much better for it.

How are you Lets go??

Nothing much to report from me...I am 7 weeks today (yay) and 5 days til scan, I may explode with the wait.
Hubby bought some jasmine and rose shower gel which is red in colour. So I was happily in the shower and forgot about the colour until I saw red on my hands and nearly had a heart attack as I thought that I was bloody bleeding........Gawd, it was scary canary!!! So, now I have coconut shower gel, far more pregnancy friendly!!!

Xxx


----------



## Plex

Morning everyone!!

Ive tried to read up and catch up but dont know if ive missed anyone out - appologies if i have :hugs:

Congratulations to - Red and Amy!! :happydance:xx

Tentative Congratulations to - Lizzie and Aurora!! xx

Lanet - Great to hear from you, sorry about the ms but really LOVE that scan picture!! xx

Amy - sorry your having a real rough go of it hun :hugs: Are you back at home now? Really hope you are over the worst of it now. Just love how you told your parents the news! xx

Emmi - Eeek! 5 days till your scan!!! Hopefully that time will fly by. Hope everyting is picture perfect in there :hugs: xx

Lizzie+Aurora - Really hope this is it for you girls, you both been through so much just to get here - it HAS to be your time! xx

Nobump - :hugs: gosh huni, sounds like your having a bad time of it :( glad youre signed off, hopfully this will help you start to feel a bit better :hugs: Whens your next scan? xx

Bebe + Letsgo + Abydix - :hi: xx

Bebe + Abydix - great number of eggies and fert rate :) Enjoy being PUPO!! Hope you get sticky beans!! xx

Letsgo - I hope the ER went well and you are recovering nicely :hugs: xx


Not much occuring with me, Im off to my WTF appointment today, have a list as long as me to ask what happened lol Need some answers but dont know if Ill get the responses i want :shrug: We want to start again asap but am scared we're just throwing our money away - it sucks as we now know we cant get pregnant without the help :grr: damned infertility! xxx


----------



## nobump

Plex goodluck with your appointment hope you get answers. 

Emmi what a fright you must have got.

My scan is tomorrow heading through to my folks later. Will stay over they live closer to hospital than we do. Will drop hubby of at work first. Meeting a friend in Edinburgh in the afternoon so will grab lunch and window shop after appointment. Plenty of things to do around the house to keep me busy. We have plans for weekend as well.

Letsgo how you doing?

Fx for all PUPO


----------



## Aurora CHK

Plex!!! Great to hear from you honey. Get in there with your clipboard and dictaphone and demand some decent answers before you give those thoughtless sods any more of your hard-earned. I know that any FET can end in a disappointment, but the zero fert and rubbish comms haven't been explained nearly enough, if I remember correctly. Hope you get what you need, practically and personally.

Good for you looking after yourself and staying 'in the world' No Bump, I am feeling positive about your scan I just got a good vibe about it, hopeful you can move on to the next delightful step! 

I was like Emmi I think, I didn't much suffer with the Buserelin, just quite dehydrated, achy and 'meh' - bit like a mild hangover. My toughest time us definitely now (although it's also the best too, obvs, as even if it doesn't work out, right NOW I'm honoured with mine and my husband's child, even if they never make it past 15days old I will always know I was with them once. 

I'm getting worried for Letsgo and sending her lots of love and hope and hoping she checks in soon! 

Same with everyone really, I hope that no news is good news but do worry when people don't post every half hour :haha: it's almost like you ladies have interesting busy lives or something :rofl:


----------



## Plex

Hope the scan goes well 2moro Nobump :hugs: xx

Aurora - got a massive list thats for sure lol dont know if i can be arsed though :dohh: thats why im taking hubby lol he can do all the asking - ill just write the answers down, can cope with that! Have you tested again? xx


----------



## Redbean

Maybe Letsgo is still groggy from anesthetic? I hope all went well. 

Emmi, you have such sitcom stories--red shower gel. Ah! I would've freaked out. As for the wrist thing, if both are even you might be having split twins!



No bump, Ive never taken burserelin before, but since ever hormone change sends me to bed I can imagine you're feeling very cruddy. When I started bc I cried every day and yelled at everything. Just keep telling yourself it's not you and it WILL end. 

Aurora, I've had a good gut feeling about your cycle since your ET. Don't ask, I just think it will be ok. 

Lizzie, when is your beta?

Bebe, I drink decaf too, but my dentist just said she drank caf soda through her whole pg. I think most ppl can't stomach it anyway, but I bet a cup is just fine. 

I'm still way tired today but at least off the couch. No more allergy meds for me apparently!


----------



## Emmi

Plex, great to hear from you. How did your appointment go?? I know it feels like throwing good money away but when it works, it is worth every penny.

No bump, that's great that you are so busy. How I love Edinburgh, my ex is a sound engineer and is at the fringe and I was going to come and stay with my best friend in Dunblane and get a bit of culture. But now with scans etc, trip bit postponed. Good luck with your scan hon.

Aurora, hope that you are hanging on in there lovely lady.

Redbean, it was like the shower scene in Carrie, screamed at hubby that he was so stupid to buy red shower gel, poor love, like it is his fault. He thinks I am sooo hormonal at the moment, cheeky git.
Glad that you have a teeny bit more energy today.
And yes, am wondering if I have twins cooking in my tummy....

Lizzie and Amy, how are you both??

Xxx


----------



## lizzie78

Wow busy day I guess aurora scared you all into proving that you don't have anything more important to do lol.

Emmi, oh my goodness about the shower gel ha ha but amazing that you are now 7 weeks. 5 more days to get through.

Aurora, I have a positive feeling for you, you have made it further than ever before so I'm hoping this is your take home baby.

Plex, welcome back honey, looking forward to hearing the result of your clinic meeting today!!

Apologies to anyone that I've missed. No beta for me (I think it was letsgo who asked) just a test on Saturday my otd but it's going to be negative as my lines have disappeared. Guess it was a chemical. I had to pull over on the hard shoulder this morning as got stuck in traffic and didn't make it to th conference centre in time to do my pessary. I ended up 'popping' it in with all the lorry drivers whiz zing past me before reclining my seat as far as I could and still be able to drive. All I could think was that if I got arrested for indecent exposure it wouldn't even be worth it as I know I already lost my little bean. Bloody ivf really does land you in some crazy situations. I'm fine, sad obviously but I have felt doomed ever since I suddenly got pushed into. 3dt rather than blast like I wanted because the clinic don't do transfers on Sunday. On the day before transfer my acupuncturist and all of her locums were all suddenly on holiday for the day of my transfer so I didn't get any of the treatments we planned so really I feel like after being as prepared as I could be and slogging through months of down regging and stims I fell at the final hurdle. The problem is I also feel sad about our frozen embies because they were all frozen on day 3 too. Anyway, got that off my chest (thank you ladies)

Xxx


----------



## Emmi

I know that you feel that is all over but you still have to wait until Saturday. I know how disheartening it all is and we look back with regrets etc. But you just can't do that to yourself. I had a 2 day transfer remember, not a single blast in sight for me and somehow little bean has stuck. The best place for an embryo blast or no blast is in the uterus.
There is absolutely no reason that your frosties are doomed, I know it's natural to worry and think the worst but we just don't know anything in this game. Sometimes for whatever reason, we have to try ivf a few times, we can't give up and we have to be kind to ourselves and let go of the if only's, I know its easier said than done.

Just hang on in there, should this cycle not work, you have frosties and alot of folk don't get that far.

Too funny about the pessaries, lord knows what them lorry drivers were thinking.

Big hugs honey.

Xxxx


----------



## Bebe2

Letsgo: Looking forward to your update!

Aurora: So glad your little sticky bean is still in there and that you're almost to the other side of this horrible 2ww. 

Lizzie: Hang in there. A couple more days to go and you never know. I'm glad you have some frosties too. My understanding is that FETs have a slightly higher success rate because if they are hearty enough to freeze and thaw, they're good sturdy embies.

Emmi: Yikes! That's funny about the shower gel. Poor hubby! I'm rooting for twins in there!

Plex: Hope you get some answers.

Hope everyone is feeling good, OHSS letting up, etc. I am 2dp5dt and my only symptom seems to be fatigue and maybe a few twinges here and there. I had high hopes of doing some work at home yesterday, but vegged out on the couch instead. Today, I got up, got dressed, put on makeup, and then laid down on the couch, moved to the bedroom, crashed out for a couple hours. Two of my embies were actually hatching when they were put in (my photo doesn't have two perfect circles but two circular things with blobs spilling out) so if it's working they're probably implanting now. So, hopefully my tiredness is because of embies taking my energy, but maybe it's just caffeine deprivation. The lousy stale decaf cappuchino I made this morning isn't cutting it!


----------



## Redbean

Oh, my, Lizzie, I am dying over that story about the suppositories! What we won't do. I agree w everything Emmi said. Best place is uterus and you can't look back. (I also had a 3 day transfer and none made it to freeze.) you did everything you could just right. 
It is very annoying though that so much is out of your control. I still can't believe they don't transfer on Sundays. My acupuncturist was also closed the day of my transfer and at first I was really worried. But she met me anyway late at night when I got back in town so I felt so thankful for that. Just knowing someone was pulling for me when I was a mess helped me relax. I hope you get that for the next go--and at least you have a next go! I think the timing will work out better next time and all will fall into place. 

BTW, all going for a next round: my acupuncturist also has a PhD and is doing a fertility study at the university. Results are in. She told me that doing acupuncture right before and/or after (which I think means within days) can increase ivf success rates significantly (I forget the percentage but it was really high). Ladies, get yourself a Chinese practitioner if you don't already have one!


----------



## Redbean

Bebe, that's pretty cool that you saw hatching. And the tired and fluttering sounds about right! Keep cookin!


----------



## amy8686

Lizzie, sorry to hear your lines have disappeared. Of course there's still hope (keep going with that progesterone, ahem, wherever you gotta do it!), but feel good about having frosties too. Your clinic wouldn't have frozen them if they didn't appear strong enough. 

Plex, good to hear from you! Can't wait to hear about your appointment.

Hope the rest of you are doing well.


----------



## Plex

Appointment went well, I think?? :shrug: She said what i thought she'd say. Although she made a lot of sense. She has lined hubby up for karotyping see if he has any chromosonal issues. She has also offered a sperm dna fragmentation test to us which costs around £400 but will be a thorough test of hubbies sperm. However treatment for problems is the same in all cases so we just plumped for the treatment anyway lol seems a no-brainer if you ask me!

Both eggs and sperm were great quality, also my hormone profiles and blood flow to the uterus was 'perfect' the thawed blast was of top quality too we just were unlucky :( She said that no-one else suffered the same problems of zero fertilization that we did so it was not a lab error, also there was no infection present with the sperm or egg. Obviouslt ICSI is the next step although not fool proof.

We will be cycling again in October now as she wants me to have a break of a couple of months - my head agrees but my heart says cycle straight away! Just want to be pregnant already!! 

Not much change protocol wise except we will be doing ICSI instead - obviously that may change when hubbies karotyping comes back - hopefully all will be ok with that fxd!

I will have to have another nursing info session in September so we can start the next month. All i have to do now is email my consultant when we have the results and after we've had the session giving her a date we want to start. Im working towards starting on the 1st October :happydance: xxx


----------



## Letsgo

Hi ladies, 
Can you believe I forgot my password and was locked out of my account yesterday? I haven't needed to log in on my ipad for a year, so I guess I was due? B&B never sent me my password, either. I caught up on all your posts last night and it was so frustrating to basically keep my mouth shut. 

Plex, I am so glad you are moving forward. I agree, waiting to start again is not something we ladies welcome. We just want to be pregnant already! 

Nobump, you have an amazing sense of organization. To even attempt to get all our crazy timelines in order is a labor of love. 

Lizzie, whatever happens this week know that you actually did all you personally could. Be kind to yourself. 

Abydix, we're thinking of you. I hope you are feeling better soon. 

Does anyone else think Aurora is honing her mothering instincts on us? Hoping you get to break your record this time and put all your practice to work. 

So it is all good news over here. Still feeling some soreness but getting better. Slept much better last night. Call from Dr. Embryologist man day after retrieval said 11 out of 14 fertilized. I jokingly told my nurse I had all my numbers figured out a couple weeks ago: 14 eggs, 11 fert, 8 make it to transfer and 5-6 to freeze. We'll see if I have suddenly developed a sixth sense due to all those injections. Today started with the progesterone. That was an awkward trip to the restroom this afternoon at work. I have many more of those to look forward to, eh? i comforted myself with the image of just sticking the whole month's supply in at once, since if 1 is good, 90 must be better. I may still be affected by some of the pain meds, what do you think?


----------



## jsquared

Hi Ladies. I've been stalking this thread for a bit and am wishing you all the best on your twws/upcoming transfers/pregnancies. :)

Lizzie, I feel your pain. I got a BFN on Monday after transferring a beautiful, PGS normal, 5 day blast into a "perfect" looking uterus. 

Meanwhile, Emmi was successful with her 2 day transfer. (Yay! :happydance: )

So really, anything is possible. Part of me thinks, how on earth will this ever work? But then I see everyone's success stories and remember that it does, despite the bad luck some of us have at times. I have also read every post in that IVF success sticky thread, and so many of those were 3 day transfers, some even less. You should have lots of hope for your frosties should things turn out as you expect this cycle. :hugs:


----------



## Redbean

Jsquared! I've been thinking of you! Sorry about your bfn. Do you have some frosties left?

Plex, do they not allow ICSI there on initial cycles or something? We had half natural and half ICSI. None of our natural ones fertilized, so maybe that's your answer, eh? Exciting that there's a next step!


----------



## jsquared

Redbean I have four frosties left, all tested "normal." So I am very optimistic there's a baby in there somewhere. We are good to go again as soon as AF shows. I'll start the meds and shoot for a transfer in about three weeks.


----------



## Aurora CHK

Morning all. Last night I managed to check in and saw all the lovely updates but as it was late I thought I'd write back to everyone this morning. However I've woken up to a dropped temp and fainter lines. I therefore can't talk at the moment. Thinking of you all and I'll write when I feel able. I know I need to not just jump to conclusions and I should stay positive. I'm going to try but it will be very hard. I think staying distracted is slightly more achievable so I'm going to try to forget about TTC for the day. Love to all and hi to jsquared xxx


----------



## Plex

Aurora - :hugs: take all the time u need huni - distraction works wonders, well for me retail therapy :D if u can, go shop till u drop u dont have to buy things, looking is good! Talking of shop till u drop im off shopping :blush: going to spend all hubbies money - not my own of course! 

Thinking of you chick :hugs: Still a couple of days till beta, hoping its just a dodgy test u had there :hugs: xxx


----------



## Plex

Redbean said:


> Jsquared! I've been thinking of you! Sorry about your bfn. Do you have some frosties left?
> 
> Plex, do they not allow ICSI there on initial cycles or something? We had half natural and half ICSI. None of our natural ones fertilized, so maybe that's your answer, eh? Exciting that there's a next step!


No they dont automatically do ICSI, wish they did now. They didnt think we needed it :shrug: we didnt either i have to say, last cycle we had 3 eggs, 1 over mature. The other two fertilized and we had one put back resulting in a chemical and the other made it to freeze - the one we had put back this time. Great fert rate that cycle. Hubby has super sperm and my eggs are good too. obviously hindsight is a fantastic thing and looking back i would have gone with ICSI every time. Feel a bit foolish for thinking we didnt need it now - we got complacent as this cycle as it was going so well fert rate was such a shock. At least we know the right protocol to go with so thats something - hopefully with ICSI it'll do the trick!:thumbup: xx


----------



## Plex

Jsquared - sorry about ur bfn hun :hugs: it sucks :( Awesome that you have plenty of :cold: to use -Really hope this next transfer is the one for you! Its great that you can do fet again so soon! :hugs: xx


----------



## Plex

Lizzie - been thinking of you today :hugs: How are you doing? Loved what you wrote about putting in the supposetries (god i cant spell :dohh:) u know what i mean :D Dont think i wouldve been brave enough to do what you did! Whens ur beta? Like i said to Aurora, i really hope youve had a naff test there sending you lots of :hugs: xx


----------



## Plex

Gosh this will be my FIFTH post :blush: Just wanted to send good thoughts to the rests of you and hope you are all ok :hugs: xx


----------



## Emmi

Morning Ladies,

Just dashing out but wanted to write a quickie!!! 

Lets go, great fertilisation rates hon!! Maybe you are the 6th Sense personified?? Too funny about shoving all your pessaries in, made me proper giggle. Boy do my pellets make a mess, have invested in a whole load of panty liners.

Plex, great that the review went okay. ICSI I think is the way for everyone to go, it takes so much guess work out and Gawd bless science. You will be cycling again before you know it.

Aurora, sending you so many virtual hugs. Still got to wait for otd but I know the heartbreak and disappointment you are feeling.

Jsquared, sorry about your bfn, all very heartbreaking. But so glad that you have some frosties, onwards and upwards honey. We have to keep the faith and keep hope strong, giving up was never an option for me so I hope your time will come.

Lizzie, how are you??? I am sure you are busy with work and maybe not feeling like talking with all the emotions of it all, but thinking of you lovely lady.

How are you Redbean?? 

AFM, I am just totally ravenous!!! I chomped on a lump of parmesan cheese in bed last night, I think hubby maybe filing for divorce today!!

Xxx


----------



## lizzie78

Just wanted to say thank you to everyone for all the lovely comments you have posted. I'm a bit like Aurora and don't quite know what to do with myself so am trying to keep busy.

Aurora, sending you some heart felt hugs sweetie :hug:


----------



## abydix

hi ladies
sorry i've not checked in, feeling much better today still going in everyday for monitoring till Saturday. hope to get an all clear by then FX.
Then i'll start going crazy with 2ww.


----------



## nobump

Quick update. Scan ok. Think I was a bit worked up. Started stims today, to go back on Tuesday. Then maybe Friday or Monday. So relieved I may start to feel normal (or close to) again. 

Aurora - hugs FX for your beta hoping it was a wonky test.

Plex glad you got answers and now what your next steps are.

Emmi I have just devoured a bacon and brie panni boy was it good. Hopefully some tea and cake when I catch up with my friend later.

Lizzie good to see you posting hugs!!

Abydix hope things start settling down for you soon and then you can fully enjoy the madness of the TWW


On phone so can't check back more than current page and plex as filled that  but respect to whomever did the business in a traffic jam! Was reading but not posting as was at my folks.


----------



## Redbean

Plex, I know what you mean. I wish we had done all of our eggs icsi bc now I have no backups for the next one. I had no idea what the difference was at the time. I guess they'd like to narrow down the problem if not for their own purposes. 

Jsquared, that's awesome that you're starting again so soon. Exciting!

Aurora, I've seen major temp dips in ppl's charts who remained pg. you're not out yet. Sending hugs and pos thoughts to you and Lizzie. 

Emmi, I woke up to pee last night at 4 am and was so hungry I almost fixed myself a grilled cheese. But otherwise I'm so nauseous. Trash pickup was yesterday and the smell was god awful. I also have horrible hip and leg aches already. What is that about? Today is beta 2, so hopefully numbers are exponential. My dreams were very paranoid last night: my old house was crumbling at the seams. I think I'm worried my old body won't hold up through this:)

Hope you other ladies are doing ok and that quiet means happily distracted.


----------



## Emmi

Oh my Redbean, I was walking the past the bins and once again, the smell was just so strong and me feel sick. It doesn't seem to bother anyone else but I find it hideous.
Nausea is now kicking in, really strange feeling, much worse in the more in the morning!! But alas it's not stopping me from eating anything and everything I can lay my hands on.Good luck with the beta.

Great that things are moving forward Abydix, hang on in there.

No bump, fabulous news about the stimms. Drink lots and lots of water, it really will help. Oooo tea and cake, now there's an idea!!!

Xxx


----------



## nobump

Quick update. Scan ok. Think I was a bit worked up. Started stims today, to go back on Tuesday. Then maybe Friday or Monday. So relieved I may start to feel normal (or close to) again. 

Aurora - hugs FX for your beta hoping it was a wonky test.

Plex glad you got answers and now what your next steps are.

Emmi I have just devoured a bacon and brie panni boy was it good. Hopefully some tea and cake when I catch up with my friend later.

Lizzie good to see you posting hugs!!

Abydix hope things start settling down for you soon and then you can fully enjoy the madness of the TWW


On phone so can't check back more than current page and plex as filled that  but respect to whomever did the business in a traffic jam! Was reading but not posting as was at my folks.


----------



## Plex

:blush: gosh didnt realise i took up a WHOLE page - sorry!! Think I must be making up for not posting for a bit :blush: xxx

Nobump - Yay for starting stimms!!!! :happydance: xx

Emmi - Exciting symptoms! Obviously not for you going through it:hugs: but theyre great signs of a healthy pregnancy! - cant wait for you scan! xx


----------



## nobump

Plex don't think you filled entire page but almost 

But now see my phone has double posted earlier post so my turn to be embarrassed.

Hope all ok I'm knackered but can't sleep. Ended up staying with friend most if the day. Picked up her kids from nursery and holiday club and had dinner with them.

Her daughter asked if I was a mummy as well. I said no I am something better. I am an auntie!


----------



## Aurora CHK

Just checking in to send hugs to everyone. Especially No Bump - I told you I had a good feeling that you would be ready for Stim O'Clock! :haha: Good luck with this next phase, sweety.

I'm still waiting for the other shoe to drop. Haven't dared test again, nor even take my temperature. DH and I have agreed we will test Saturday afternoon, when I get back from a trip to York I have tonight to see a friend. 

That way, whatever the news, we will be together with all of Sat night, Sunday and Monday to deal with it together.

I don't really want to go to York tonight, as I don't know what to say to my friend about 'what I've been up to', plus I just feel I want to hide under a duvet, but maybe it will be the best thing for me to get some extra distraction and think about things other than what my baby is or isn't doing!!! I just hope that a) I don't start bleeding whilst I am there and b) she doesn't announce that she is pregnant!!!

We've had this weekend planned for literally months though, so I feel I can't back out. We haven't seen each other since Christmas, when I was miscarrying my last. In fact, the last time I saw her before that was last August, on the day I found out I was pregnant for the first time! Weird. So you can see why I'm a bit nerve-wracked! Anyway, sorry just to go on about myself. I am loving reading everyone else's updates and also think that bed-based parmesan might be coming my way this weekend (although probably for different reasons...) (actually that looks totally pervy eh?!?!?!?) 

Lizzie, will be thinking of you tomorrow (well, today and every day of course, but you know what I mean). 

Thanks everyone for your kind thoughts and sorry to be such a self-absorbed Debbie Downer at the moment xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lizzie78

hi ladies, it's official, I'm definitely out this time. Will check back in a few days when I feel able to and keep an eye on you all. Wishing you all the very best.

xxx


----------



## Emmi

Aurora, kinda strange that you have always been with this friend during specific times but maybe it just a total coincidence in this universe. I understand wanting to hide under a duvet but actually keeping busy is no bad thing. Good friends that you can have a giggle with ain't so bad so I really hope that you have a good a time as you can given the circumstances.
The plan to test with your hubby on Sat and then spend time together is really important. And bed based parmesan really can be used in any situation that is needed.

Lizzie, am so devastated to hear that. It's all so crap and unfair and heartbreaking....Thinking of you and sending so many virtual hugs. Look after yourself.

No bump, love the comment about being an Auntie. I am one to 2 beautiful little boys and it's no bad thing.

Really hope that everyone else is doing okay?

Xxx


----------



## Plex

Lizzie - :cry: Ur news is just awful huni, I was so positive for you. Theres nothing I can say to make you feel better but i wish there was :hugs: Go and treat yourself when u are able, but stay away from the world for a bit till you feel a bit better. Sending you lots of good thoughts and :hugs: xxx


----------



## nobump

Lizzie sending you hugs. Take as much time as you need. This process is torture. But it is fab you have some frosties. Xx

Emmi I am a well praticed aunty my little brother 4th is due in October. Bur this will be his girlfriend's first. It's complicated. 

Aurora testing with hubby is a good idea. You need support around you. York is lovely we took my folks down for a break in April. There is a lovely french restaurant there. Does your friend know your doing another cycle? It might help to talk. If not just concentrate on asking her questions. 

Hope everyone else is good. Taking it easy today. Going out for lunch. Its the anniversary of my DH mothers death. 9 years. He doesn't talk about these things but thought it would be good to do something nice with him before he heads to work.


----------



## Plex

Nobump - :hugs:I hope today goes relatively well for you both - tough times :(

How r u feeling today? Hope u are better - are you still on the same amount of down regging medication or did they cut back on that a bit? xx


----------



## Plex

Red - I think they should always just go with ICSI if there is even a remote chance that none will fertilize, after all who wants to take that chance, given that its a very expensive all consuming chance? I dont think they give enough information on that side of things, maybe they just dont want to scare us?

Do u have the results of your 2nd beta yet? Hoping all is well with u hun xx

Aurora - Oooo that trip sounds awesome and just what u need that the moment :hugs: u made me laugh about 'bed based parmesan' - I knew what u meant but ur right it doesnt sound quite right :haha: 

I think its good for u to have the distraction even though it may not feel that way at the moment :hugs: I sure as hell hope those 2 things DONT happen while ur away hun xx 

I ALWAYS feel hungry, wake up hungry, move around hungry, like every few hrs and im bloody hungry! Reading all this about food, well, i have to go make myself a damn sandwich now :haha: I blame u all xx


----------



## Bebe2

Lizzie: So sorry to hear. This process puts you through the wringer. Sending you lots of :hugs: . Take the time you need for yourself.

Nobump: Exciting to begin stimming! Good luck!

Aurora: It sounds like a nice getaway. I hope it goes well and provides some good distraction. That's a good idea to test with DH. I think I will do that too for moral support.

Emmi: Enjoy eating for two (or three) . . .I spent first part of 2ww back-reading on this thread and it made me really crave those bourbon biscuits in your waiting room.

I'm 4dp5dt now. I'm not as tired now. Maybe all the sleeping at the beginning was caffeine withdrawal. I don't know if it's the progesterone but now I am super weepy (on and off). Last night I cried reading the children's story "Courderoy"; it's not even sad -- the bear gets bought by a little girl! This morning I started sobbing because DH wouldn't take the trash out (because he was late for work). Coo coo!!


----------



## nobump

Plex I am on the same amount of Burselin (suprecur) 0.5ml, and on 300 UI of menopur... still bleeding a little, but think that is due to my fybroid. I think last time I down reg for to long, hopefully my follies will start to grow, at baseline I had 2 on my right and 3 on my left, my left didn't do anything last time, but hoping for some action this time around.

We had a nice meal in a cafe/restaurant, then I drove him into work, he works constant back shift. Back home, shattered after yesterday, fired up the lap top, want to start looking at options for having a break when we are on holiday at the end of August, somewhere in the UK if all goes ok, or a last minute deal in the sun if it goes wrong...

I am feeling more positive no I am stims, but still feeling wiped out, this year has been tough, had a hysteroscopy and D&C to remove a polyp in December, moved hours in Jan, first cycle in Jan/Feb, then low iron stores due to failed cycle bleed and heavy AF due to fibroid, DH fainting and now not able to drive for 6 months (as a precaution), work being stressful... talking things through with my friend yesterday helped. We are only human and sometimes we need to take a step back from everything, and need to put ourselves first. My work will still be there when I am ready to go back, if I am successful then will stick with the job as I do have a good amount of flexibility and will have the option to go back on a reduced working week as others have been able to do the same, but if I am unsuccessful then I think it will be time for a change..

As I am on the lap top I can now send some hugs to all :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

thanks for your support.


----------



## Letsgo

Like Redbean, I had some weird dreams. Anyone else? Is it the hormones? I kept dreaming the (small, going-away) bruise on my arm from the anesthesia spread to most of my forearm. I think I'm worrying too much about keeping private at work, but it is so hot that wearing long sleeves is out of the question. 

Holding each of you in my thoughts. Seems like we are at a lull for some, waiting game for others. Try not to fall prey to the impatience. My heart goes out to Lizzie for your news. 

Transfer tomorrow, then a 10 day wait for blood draw. When I can keep my eyes open I'll be checking on you all.


----------



## Plex

Bebe - :hugs: I remember being super weepy when i was pregnant with my lb so thats a really great sign :D Whens ur test date? xx

Nobump - have u ever thought about one of those breakfree holidays? Im looking into it now its from £15pp for a 4 night break, to a caravan. All u do is sign up to a free daily mail rewards club, enter the codes from the back of 4 papers then they send u the code to put into the break free site, from there its easy to book. Im going to book something to fill time in between cycles :thumbup: just dont know when or where lol 

Gosh sounds like youve had a year from hell hun :hugs: I so hope that u get a great response form this cycle :hugs: I hope u start to feel more normal on these meds asap xx


----------



## Plex

Letsgo - good luck for the transfer tomorrow hun! Hopefully those 10 days will fly by! Are you planning anything in your tww? xx


----------



## Briss

Ladies, do you mind if I join? 

I am about to start my 3 IVF but this time with full on stims. previously I had 2 unsuccessful natural/modified IVFs. 

I got all my meds today &#8211; huge bag!! I am supposed to start Norethistone twice a day from CD14 which is tomorrow &#8211; I think this is meant to be down reg stage. slightly worried cos we BD around ovulation this cycle so there is a tiny chance of pregnancy which I probably going to ruin with this medicine. On the other hand we have been TTC for 4 years with sperm issues and I never had even a sniff of a BFP with my DH. the only time we had chemical was our first ICSI. Huge part of me just does not believe we stand a chance but there is a tiny one that keeps nagging "what if" "what if". I need to make up my mind whether to start now or wait one more month. we've been waiting for 8 long months to get the NHS funding so I really cant wait to start. we tried everything we could to improve DH's sperm but there was no improvement and my age is becoming an issue. 

I have low ovarian reserve and high FSH, although my AMH was 13.4 (UK scale). I do not hope for many eggs but just hoping for a few good quality embryos. I think my top limit is around 6 follicles (I had 2 and 3 on low stims) cos I practically have only one accessible ovary (there is a cyst on the other one which makes EC difficult) but even then not sure if we can get that many. 

I also asked for IMSI cos of poor sperm morphology


----------



## Plex

:hi: Briss - welcome hun! I just love sorting through the meds bags! When do u have ur baseline scan booked in for? Exciting to be starting! Wish u the best for this cycle :D xx


----------



## Emmi

Hello Ladies,

Briss, hi there!! Here's hoping that it's 3 times lucky for you Honey. You have to try or you would always be wondering what if...

No bump, no wonder you need a break, what a year you have had. A break here or abroad will be wonderful. I went away with my best friend before I started the ivf to Portugal, it was just what I needed and allowed me and hubbster to have a break with all that bleedin ttc naturally....

Plex, how has your day been Honey?? 

Awww Bebe, random crying seems to be part and parcel of this journey. I cry at everything and anything at the moment, have been playing bump Simon and Garfunkel, James Taylor and other stuff I listened to at Uni, but then have been crying at memories of yesteryear and at how old I am!! Hubby thinks I have lost the plot.

Lets go, have been having very bonkers dreams, especially whilst on the drugs. In one dream, I was Cosette in Les Miserable...... demented or what!!! Good luck tomorrow Hon.

Xxx


----------



## Plex

Bet that was a weird dream Emmi, was it like a musical too? Have ur dreams been really vivid as well? I remember having some really real dreams when i was pregnant, it was weird as i knew i was dreaming whilst in the dream :) xx


----------



## Emmi

My dreams are always very vivid. My career has been in west end theatre so not surprising I have a sing song in my sleep every now and again but the Les MIS one was so real, woke up needing a bit of Hugh Jackman.... During the time we were trying to get pregnant naturally, I would often dream about loved ones getting pregnant. Pretty scary when you dream that your 73 y o ma has a bun in the oven....

Xxx


----------



## Briss

*Plex*, I am going to be down reg from CD14 to 25 and then wait for my AF. I am supposed to call them on day I to book a CD3 scan. I was actually thinking that stims will start earlier than CD3 but I guess not. My FSH was very high this cycle so I just hope it will get down next cycle so we can stim properly 

Emmi, thanks! I really hope we will get lucky this time


----------



## Redbean

Bebe, crying is a good sign! Ooh, getting exciting!

Letsgo, I think the dreams get weirder on hormones, but like Emmi mine are always vivid. I think now the anxiety is directing them, though. I've heard that pg causes all sorts of wacko dreams. I haven't had any yet, but a pg 75 yr is right around the dream corner, I'm sure.

I hope everyone has lovely, distracting plans for the night. My friends are getting together for movie and pizza night. I love those kind of nights. 

Aurora, I'm hoping your friend visit is less stressful than rejuvenating and fun. Maybe your friend won't even ask with the year you've had. 

No bump, you have been through the wringer, no doubt. You are due some good news and happy days. Hang in there. 

My beta2 came back. I'm doubling every 56 hours, so that's good. Whew! I got nervous bc the cramping went away, and sometimes so does the nausea. But last night I gagged in front of my friends and almost lost my cookies so had to make up something about phlegm. Lovely. Scan is 10 days from today. Ugh. An eternity.


----------



## Bebe2

Briss: Welcome! Good luck with your cycle!

Redbean: Yay on the beta #s!!! 

Letgo: Good luck with the transfer tomorrow! Keep us posted when you're feeling better.

Nobump: What a year! You deserve a nice relaxing holiday this month.

So funny about the crazy dreams! Emmi you should be able to sing some good lullabies! I'm pretty off-key myself!


----------



## nobump

Bebe glad to hear your feeling less tired. 

Letsgo hope your transfer went well. Take it easy over the weekend


Briss, great to hear your going for a 3rd round FX for you.

Abydix hope you enjoyed York. 

Lizzie how you doing. Xxxx

Plex how are you do you have plans for the weekend? 

AFM just had acu. Said my pulse was still week. He did some on my head to help with sress. Tierd up while resting through it. Booked back in nwxt Saturday. Xx


----------



## Aurora CHK

No Bump it's me that's been in York, not Abydix.

DH and I tested together when I got back. Thursday was not a duff test. The baby died. At 13dpo, again. 3rd time in a row. Hope everybody else still 'in' has better luck than me.


----------



## Briss

ladies thank you!

I've started Norethisterone, was a bit stressed but it turns out Norethisterone is just progesterone?? the nurse said it's supposed to thin my lining and "quiet" everything but I do not think that's what it does. It just seems to regulate the timing for IVf so my AF starts on a weekday (they do not do scans on weekend). they are trying to delay my AF by 2-3 days so my AF starts Monday-Wednesday :( it's not really down reg, is it?


----------



## BabyDancing13

It acts in the same way as BCP to help shut you down/make ovaries quiet. When you stop taking it, you will have a bleed to thin out lining.


----------



## Briss

*BabyDancing*, thank you! I could not find any info on this. do you know if it has something else except for progesterone? I come across (online) ladies who got pregnant on Norethisterone. it seems possible if you take it after O since it works as progesterone. do you know how exactly it works to quite ovaries? I am not sure I understand.


----------



## Letsgo

Aurora, I am so very sorry to hear that. Hugs to you and your family as you grieve.


----------



## lizzie78

Aurora I'm so very sorry. Xxx


----------



## Bebe2

Aurora: So, so sorry sweetie! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## nobump

Aurora CHK said:


> No Bump it's me that's been in York, not Abydix.
> 
> DH and I tested together when I got back. Thursday was not a duff test. The baby died. At 13dpo, again. 3rd time in a row. Hope everybody else still 'in' has better luck than me.

Aurora I am so sorry hugs. You both must be devastated. Has your clinic said anything, do you have a follow up appointment scheduled. Xxx


----------



## Emmi

Ahhhh Aurora, I am so very sorry to hear that. I can't tell you how much I was rooting for you and Lizzie. Hugs to both of you.

Xxxx


----------



## Aurora CHK

I will speak with them on Monday to schedule a review. I just feel so cheated. To get all through ICSI and have it magically work at each stage despite his limited decent sperm and my limited decent eggs, and even have our one embryo implant, just for it to fail exactly as happened when we managed to conceive naturally. I just feel they should have done more to think about what might be wrong there before we started, but I guess that's just the grief talking as it could have been fixed by the progesterone or the endo scratch so I guess they tried. I'm just back to feeling infertile and barren, but now it hurts even more as I had my dream dangled right in front of me then snatched away. I feel foolish for even getting my hopes up. 

Anyway, I shall ask the clinic whether we can do any more tests on me eg immunology, uterus MRI etc to see if they can see anything causing the losses, fixable or not, so we can move forward. It might be my eggs are chromosomally abnormal too, by my research. We will see. We're going to try to plot all our potential options eg egg donation, adoption etc, including costs and timelines, so we feel more in control and sure of what we can and want to do and which needs to happen first (eg age limits for adoption).

Shall I continue to update here for the July ladies I've been journeying with, or is this going to evolve into an 'August IVF' thread (which unfortunately I worry isn't really going to be as safe a place for me emotionally)? I guess it might so I'll mention now that if any of you lovely ladies want to keep in touch with me, do visit me at my journal (link in my signature). Love to all, and sorry not to talk about anyone other than myself - I'm just too sad and scared and mourning right now, which I know you understand so thank you but sorry nonetheless xxx


----------



## nobump

Aurora sending you hugs. Completely understand you saying you may not be able to continue on this thread. I have posted in your blog. Want to know how you are.
Xxx


----------



## abydix

Letsgo hope your transfer went well and you are getting some rest

Bebe glad to hear you're doing well

Briss, welcome.

Aurora sorry for your loss 

Nobump hope you are doing ok?

i'm doing ok though i've been dealing with headaches, backache and cramping over the last 2 days. feeling much better today and hope it lasts for the rest of the day.


----------



## Emmi

Aurora, write down all those questions for your review, you of course need answers and I hope that you get them. Yes you are grieving but you can't move forwards unless you have more information and all important answers. 

Be kind to yourself even when it comes to writing on threads etc. After my last ivf, I just had to get away from it all, writing and thinking about it was sometimes just too painful so honey, just do what's best for you.

Xxx


----------



## Bebe2

Aurora: I hope they can help provide some answers. I know you will be a great mum no matter which route you pursue. Will look forward to checking in on you on your blog. Be kind to yourself and know that we are sending hugs.


----------



## amy8686

Aurora, my heart is breaking for you. I hope you can get some answers out of this, but of course answers don't make up for the hurt of yet another loss after this whole process. Hope you're taking care of yourself.

Lizzie, I've been thinking of you too and I hope you're doing ok.


----------



## Bebe2

Lizzie, Aurora: Thinking of you both and sending :hugs:

Nobump: Do you have your holiday planned for this month? How is the stimming going?

Plex: How are you?

Letsgo: Are you feeling ok post transfer? How are you spending the 2ww?

Emmi, Redbean: How many "weeks" are you now? I love how they count the two weeks prior to ovulation so when you get BFP it's like you suddenly have almost a month under your belt (literally)! Emmi is your scan this week? Redbean - next week?

Briss: Hope the down-regging is going well.

Sorry if Imissed anyone -- would love an update on where everyone is at!

AFM: I am 7dp5dt / 12dpo and got my :bfp: this morning! Faint line, but definitely there. I POASed yesterday and it looked like it was "not nothing," but so, so faint that I wasn't sure. Have been having slight AF-like cramplng yesterday and today and continue to cry at the drop of a hat, but basically feeling good.[-o&lt; that line keeps getting darker; OTD is Friday.


----------



## Briss

*Aurora*, I am very sorry about your loss. This is heart-breaking. The only BFP I've seen with my Dh in 4 years TTC ended in chemical last year and it was very traumatic experience, seeing this line for the first time and finally feeling happy and hopeful only to see it faint and beta going down, I am trying not to think about it and keep going forward because it still hurts. I hope you do not mind me joining July thread although I am obviously starting just now, I did not mean to cause any unnecessary pain to a fellow TTCer, it's just I know a few ladies on this thread and felt it was the right place for me cos our chances even with IVF are pretty slim so I would need all the support I can find to go through this cycle. I do hope you will pop in here with your updates. There only thing that helped me is to focus on our next cycle. At my review I was told that a chemical is actually a more positive outcome then clean BFN so they were very optimistic. I did read many ladies were getting proper BFP on their second go. Unfortunately we were not so lucky, our second cycle was even worse with zero fertilisation so it took me months and months to recover and here I go again. But deep down I just know we will get there, I do not know how or when but we will get pregnant, carry to term and give birth to healthy beautiful babies! 

*Bebe*, most wonderful news! fingers crossed for good strong beta. When is your official test day?

*afm*, apparently I am not down regging after all, norethisterone is just to time AF and I am still considered on short protocol so we only properly start once I get my scan on Cd1-3.


----------



## nobump

Bebe Thats fab news about your BFP. Hope line keeps getting darker.

We were talking about what to do for our holiday. But it's all a bit up in the air. If we end up with no eggs to transfer again then I think we'll book a week in the sun. If we get to tranafer then we are looking at booking a week in a hotel maybe in Leeds. Hubby likes trains so we can get a rover card and do lots of day trips. I am back at hospital for a scan. Will be day 6 of stims. Will find out if they want me back Friday or Monday for next scan. Back at GP on Wednesday, think I will get signed off a little longer. Hubby said I looked white when we were walking home from the football yesterday. Think the early start and 120 mile round trip will take it's toll on me tomorrow. 
 
Briss it would be great to hear your journey on this thread. FX for you.

Would love to hear how everyone is doing. Xxx


----------



## Plex

Aurora - :hugs: oh huni - i really really feel for you, chemicals are awful things to go through :( Ask about being tested for clotting factors and about natural killer cell levels in utero, they may 'flag' something as being an issue. I had a load of bloods done after my third mc/chemical and they found i have APS which is a blood clotting disorder, they do test for a wide range of things. :hugs: so sorry you are going through this shit, im here if u need to rant/talk. thinking of you xx


----------



## Plex

Briss- yeah, i take northisterone to regulate my cycle to start when they want it to, then u just jump straight onto the stimms. I actually prefer that as the whole cycles quicker :thumbup: uve probably said but when is ur baseline scan scheduled for? xx

Nobump - are u due in for ur first stimm scan 2moro? If u are good luck hun! hope u have lots of lovely follies growing in there :) sorry ur still feeling rough :hugs: more time off cant hurt and to be honest sounds like u need it :hugs: xx

Bebe- Congratulations hun! Hoping for a sticky bean for you xx


----------



## Briss

*Plex*, it looks like I am on the same protocol as you was. I was told to call the clinic once I get AF and they will schedule a scan on Cd1-3 and we go from there. I would not mind doing down reg but I was told with high FSh they usually go for short protocol. 

*Nobump*, thank you! I am keeping my fingers crossed for you and your follicles to grow nicely and produce healthy eggs.


----------



## Aurora CHK

Thanks Briss, and everyone :hugs:

Congratulations Bebe <3


----------



## Emmi

Hello Ladies, just got off the phone to close friends and family, gosh, all so tiring. One beautiful and strong heart beat seen at our first scan today. I was in shock and hubby didn't stop crying!!! Lordy, what a relief, am bloody knackered.

We had wondered if there were twins after 3 embryo's transfered but we will take one gratefully.

Am really exhausted so sorry for the quick post. Cuddles, TV and takeaway for now.

Bebe, great news!!! The line will get darker and darker, stick little bean.


Xxxx


----------



## Letsgo

Welcome Briss! Keep us updated as you move forward. 

Nobump, a holiday sounds lovely. Time to be away together sounds perfect. A little worried to hear about the white--if your DH is anything like mine it would have to be pretty obvious to see. Please don't overdo it! 

Oh Bebe, that's wonderful news! Looking forward to hearing your betas. 

I am 2 days post transfer and hoping I didn't wee on my leg while I was staring at the toilet paper hoping to see some implantation spotting. Darn thin tissue paper at work!

I will be POAS Friday or Saturday, way early, because DH is going out of town for a week. His trip made more sense if I had stuck to my original calendar, but obvs I can't control these ovaries and we are days behind. So it will be a crap testing on day 6 or 7 past 5 day transfer. I would rather get some of the emotions out while he is here rather than wait to official day, smack in the middle of the week he is gone. I'm a strange mix of exuberant hope and what will be will be. Completely exhausted ever since I began the progesterone. At least I will be getting my beauty rest.


----------



## Letsgo

Emmi, that's brilliant! Very good news to see that little flutter. Rest up.


----------



## Briss

Emmi, fantastic news! so pleased for you.


----------



## abydix

bebe that's great news congrats!!!!!!


----------



## nobump

Plex - yes scan to check stims tomorrow, was talking things through with hubby this, going over my spreadsheet of what I think will happen when! I plan to much! :dohh: Meeting a friend afterwards in Edinburgh, before driving back through to Glasgow so will break up the journey for me.

Emmi, so happy for you, so does this mean you have started telling people your news?? :happydance:

Letsgo, that is bad timing for your hubby to be away, have you been testing the trigger out?? Is there a chance you will see a false result? when is your OTD? Sorry to many questions! :haha: I am normally pale, can go for a 2 week holiday in the sun and I come back as white as I went... We took the car part route to the game so only had about a half mile walk to/from the ground, normally walk entire route about a mile and a half.... 

Aurora, have you managed to get a date for your review setup? 

Abydix, have your headaches cleared up?

Redbean, how are you doing?

Lizzie, sending you hugs :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Briss, no down reg! that sounds fab! 

If I have missed anyone sorry... 

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Aurora CHK

Wonderful news, Emmi.

No Bump, the earliest review date they had was 3 Sept - three and a half weeks away! Feels pretty mean to keep us waiting for so long :nope:

I did a little 'good-bye' ritual in our garden this afternoon. I have a 'fertility hope shrine' I created last month. I planted a fern that likes shade, in a dry, barren patch where nothing usually grows, and put a stone from our wedding and another one painted with the word 'hope' there too. 

So today I went and sat by it and burned a candle my friend had given me for luck in my IVF. I stuck some incense sticks in the ground, and sprinkled some herbs I'd grown around the fern and buried a tiny gemstone that had been on the candle by the fern. I said goodbye and sleep tight to the lil one. I positioned a little angel statue to overlook it too. This probably sounds silly but it helped me feel I was honouring the embryo we loved and lost. 
Love to everyone.


----------



## nobump

Aurora that sounds beautiful. Xxxx


----------



## Plex

Emmi - Thats great news huni :happydance: seeing the heartbeat is a big step! Hope u manage to get some rest now :hugs: xx


----------



## Letsgo

Aurora, what a lovely way to honor your child. You did have a baby (babies) and were parents, if only for a brief time. You had plans and hopes and dreams, and worries and fears that were realized all too soon. Losing a baby before he or she is born or generally announced as coming is such a lonely loss. So few people may know of the loss that we lose support options, and it can be hard for our support systems to understand why we mourn these early lost babes. 

xoxoxo


----------



## Letsgo

nobump said:


> Letsgo, that is bad timing for your hubby to be away, have you been testing the trigger out?? Is there a chance you will see a false result? when is your OTD? Sorry to many questions! :haha: I am normally pale, can go for a 2 week holiday in the sun and I come back as white as I went... We took the car part route to the game so only had about a half mile walk to/from the ground, normally walk entire route about a mile and a half....
> :

Honestly, I'm not exactly sure what testing the trigger down would be. POAS everyday and watching the lines get lighter as the trigger goes? I'm much too nuts for that. Once I start I wouldn't stop. False +\- are both possible. I have my OTD on the 20th, 10 days after transfer, so I would be testing 3-4 days early at home and have those few days to keep on peeing until I got to the nurse. 

You must have been white as a sheet then! A little walk can be good to add a bloom to those cheeks. 


Bebe, my wait is just regular life business. School starts up next week at my Uni, so I am full of trying to get things in order, reading a common book, planning going away events for a colleague (I have already made a vague statement about not drinking on a "school night" so there is less suspicion), and smoothing over everyone's feelings about the going away and more work to spread around. 

I'm watching American Ninja Warrior and have decided if this baby doesn't work out I might take up slack lining. It seems like a truly bad decision considering the random bouts of dizziness I've had since starting the progesterone. Must be bedtime!


----------



## Emmi

Thank you lovely ladies, to think our little one is growing inside me is just the most amazing miracle. Need to now keep calm until the 12 week scan, gosh, more waiting. We are still keeping it low key for as long as we can, still early days. Though I think my parents have possibly been telling the whole world as they are bursting with excitement.

Aurora, that is just totally beautiful what you have done for your little ones. It's important that we honour what we create what we lose. In india, they have what is called a 'puja' table or room, a place for prayer and photos etc of loved ones, deities. Through this, I have created a shelf full of momentos and love from the losses from my first ivf, photos, prayer cards, incense sticks and just other little things that I have placed there over the year. It's my little place where I can remember the Baba's that weren't meant to be.

Really hope you other ladies are doing good???

Xxx


----------



## Plex

Aurora - just read ur tribute to ur lost lil one :cry: made me blubber! What a beautiful way to remember the baby you held for too short a time :hugs: xxx


----------



## Bebe2

Aurora: That sounds nice -- we need those rituals in our lives.

Emmi: Congratulations!! - What an exciting milestone! 

We also have a little baby Krishna puja area (from my Mother-in-Law) because DH's family is from S. India.


----------



## Emmi

Oh Bebe, that really made me smile. When I had my transfer, I
was chanting to Lord Shiva and Lord Krishna, am positive they were watching over me.

X


----------



## abydix

Nobump feeling better headaches gone.

tested today and got a :bfn: feeling down but still hopeful till the 18th


----------



## nobump

Abydix could it be a false negative? 

Had my scan this morning. 3 eggs growing on left overy. Right overy is doing nothing... but last time it was the left that did nothing and one dominant follicle on right so can take some positives. Back in on Monday and EC will be later in the week. FX


----------



## abydix

i guess i'll just have to wait and see fx


----------



## Letsgo

Nobump, this cycle seems to be picking up speed. EC is coming up before you know it! I hope each of those follicles does their thing and matures right on schedule. Definitely crossing my fingers for you. 

Abydix, do you think you may have tested too soon? I am worried about doing so but think it is better for my own situation. Keeping my hopes up for you that the test was just wonky or not sensitive enough. The 18th seems like an eternity away though, doesn't it? Do you have plans for the weekend to keep yourself occupied?

Little to say here, 3 days after retrieval. Any phantom symptoms I suspect could just be all the meds. tomorrow I start the estrogen patches and hope they don't make me ill. My body isn't used to having normal balances. 

How is everyone else getting on? Good, bad, ugly? I know it's the middle of the night for most of you :)


----------



## abydix

Letsgo- I think i may have tested too soon.
I'm off to Paris this weekend for my friend's wedding so should be pretty distracted .

I'm not feeling too positive but FX.

Hope everyone's doing ok?


----------



## Bebe2

Abxdix: FX for you!

Nobump: I hope those follies keep growing nice and strong! I found that they kept creeping up, even to the night before ER.

Letsgo: Sending you lots of patience for the 2ww!

AFM: Lines are faint but still there, so far, so good. Hoping for a good beta number at my OTD on Friday. Last time I obsessed over this site: https://www.betabase.info/ but I'll try and take it with a grain of salt. I teach and school starts next Monday. Ugh! I'm not really ready for the craziness, but at least it will keep me busy!

Sending everyone :hugs: and :dust:


----------



## Bebe2

abydix said:


> Letsgo- I think i may have tested too soon.
> I'm off to Paris this weekend for my friend's wedding so should be pretty distracted .
> 
> I'm not feeling too positive but FX.
> 
> Hope everyone's doing ok?

Oh, and Abydix, that sounds like a fantastic distraction!!!


----------



## Aurora CHK

Thanks everyone for your kind words about my puja. I am not devout to any particular religion but I have been chanting to Durga for strength! I have had for a while a little statuette of Saraswati on an altar in my room, especially for her wisdom and closeness to nature and the 'flow' of life, to help me with TTC, but I also added one of Ganesha a few months ago for his help in overcoming obstacles!!

I am quite worried about my DH, he seems to have become really down over our lost lil one this time. He is not a very emotional man, and if he is, its always positive emotions. However he is very sad about our loss and seems on the verge of tears all the time, which I've never seen before. I hope he will be okay. On the upside, its making me 'man up' a bit to make sure I'm not bringing him down and that I am showing him that I believe we still have hope for the future. He told me that he had actually told his parents that we were pregnant, in the week that we were. He has never even told them that we were trying before! I think he really believed that 'this was it'. Now he is crushed. He has never paid much attention before to all the TTC stuff that I was into, he just took my word for things (or even if he didn't believe me, he humoured me!). Now he is doing his own research! I've been worried for years that we might not be able to have our own genetic baby, but I think its only now dawning on him that we really might not be able to. I've started to consider things like egg donation or even adoption, but he can hardly bear the thought at this stage. I hope he will be okay :nope:


----------



## nobump

Aurora my heart goes out to you and your hubby. Some men are not great at sharing their feelings. Have you suggested he post on hear? I think there are a few men on here. Has your DH got a close friend or relative he can talk to? Hugs to both of you.

Letsgo hope you enjoy Paris. We were there for a couple of days last year.

I was at docs today signed off for another 2 weeks. Mixed feelings but think my eggs can do without the stress of work.

Hope everyone is good. On phone so can't scroll back sorry if i have missed anything xxx


----------



## Redbean

Hi ladies. I am in Vermont at a conference and super busy but wanted to day hi. 

Emmi congrats on the scan!

Aurora so sorry you are having a hard time. Hugs to you. 

Nothing new here. Acupuncture helping w major nausea. 

Will check in properly in a day or two.


----------



## Letsgo

Bebe, Friday! Only 2 more days! Looking forward to hearing more after your appointment. I noticed from your signature that you have been here before with your daughter. Do you feel similar symptoms or are you experiencing this differently this time?

Abydix, what an awesome plan to while away the time. Maybe I will pretend I will spend the weekend in Paris too. 

Aurora's post has got me wondering, how have each of you approached telling/not telling your family and friends? I have a few people in my life who know we planned to do ivf, but only one who I visited while down regging knows this is it. No family knows (easier that we are far away now). DH is so private I have to remember to respect that when I so want to tell his mum some of what we've been through. I would be kind of nuts without this site because I need the extra support. 

I slept so poorly last night that I forgot to start my estrogen patches this morning! Slapped them on straight away when I got home from work. I feel like a terrible mother. I've been trying to think more about myself as a mother, to get used to that thought.

Sweet dreams and baby dust.


----------



## Emmi

Morning Ladies,

A grim rainy day where I am, is summer over already!!!

Aurora, I am Hindu but went to a Catholic Convent school and have travelled the world and have embraced all cultures. It's taught me that no matter what you believe in, the power of faith, hope and prayer can never be underestimated. Ma Durga will look after you, she will give you and your husband strength, I am sure of that.
I really feel for your hubby, by telling his parents, he believed that dreams were coming true. He must be hurting so much. I think alternative plans are so important in the fertility game but you have to be ready as the journey is all about processes. When people mentioned adoption to me last year, I would just get upset etc but as time went by, there came the right time emotionally to look at adoption.
You have just been through such heartbreak so time is needed, hugs to you. 

Redbean, hope conference is going well!

Abydix, enjoy Paris, one of my favourite cities.

No bump, that's great that you have 2 more weeks off, I think that takes away any added stress.

Lets go, we told quite a few people last year about the IVF but it was just so horrific when we had to then people that it failed. This time, we just told very close friends and family, it lessened the pressure which was so much better. I think everyone is different and has to do what's best as everyone needs different degrees of support. And yes, these forums are a Godsend.

Bebe, how are you doing???

Amy, Plex, how are you???

AFM, I have constant nausea, not strong but a constant feeling of queasiness.... Some smells and food makes me gag, all very weird. I don't have the smallest boobies and boy oh boy have they grown, I will need a wheel barrow real soon to push them around!!!

xxx


----------



## Bebe2

Aurora: So sorry to hear about DH. I think it's also hard for the guys sometimes because there's a little bit of a remove, whereas we are completely excruciatingly aware of every second because so much is going on with our bodies. 

Red bean: enjoy the conf. Must be beautiful there!

No bump: so glad you have another 2 weeks. Relax as best you can!

Emmi: I wish my boobs would pop out a little; they shrunk down to nothing after I stopped breast feeding last spring.

Letsgo: the main diff I notice this time is that my belly is popping out immediately! I wasn't sure if it was just too many cookies, but then I read that that's common on the second go because your uterus never really shrinks back. The pg belly seems to start higher up too, under the ribs (as opposed to the cookie belly). Had to do the rubberband through the buttonhole trick yesterday which is just crazy. Last time this started so much later.

AFM: 10dp5dt / 15dpo now. Will go in for otd tomorrow. Unfortunately, I'll be in a work mtg all day, so I'll probably have to get a voicemail on the response. A little nervous about the beta -- hoping it's good!


----------



## Bebe2

Letsgo: our policy on telling people has basically been to only tell people that we don't mind telling if it failed. I'm more private and DH is more of a blabbermouth, but that has basically meant parents, siblings, and a few close friends. Even then, I haven't shared all the details (that's what these great forums are for!). I am going to have a little bit of a sticky situation at work though. They are already planning spring schedules and I'm not sure how I'm going to handle that.


----------



## nobump

Letsgo - hope you are enjoying Paris. We told some close friends and DH sister the first time and let my mum and brothers in on things when it failed, they s know what is going on this time, and my mum has told some other family, we are a large family but all close, think my mum will need support as well if this fails this time. Some friends from work have been texting me wishing me well since I have been signed off, some I would not mind them knowing, but it is the effort required to keep people uptodate with what is happening that is an effort, I think that when I go back I will share with some of them what has been going on if all goes wrong, and if all goes good, well I may explain a bit more once we are happy to share the news, as we all know that a BFP is only the begining, think we would want to wait until much further down the line, but now that my mum is on one things, not sure how realistic that would be as she can't hold her own water...

Aurora - when I was at the hospital today I was looking at some of the posters in the waiting room, and there was one that detailed a website for men to share things https://www.mensfe.net/ not sure if it will be any help for your DH.
Bebe - hope you get a fab message!!

Emmi - wheel barrow for boobs this early made me laugh... my counselor was taking to me about donor eggs today... don't think that is a route we will go down, even getting to transfer there is no guarantee that that would work, adoption or fostering may be an options for us, but will need to wait to see how this cycle turns out and give us time to recover if it fails before we start talking abut the next step.

Redbean - hope you are enjoying the Vermont and that you have some down time while you are there.


AFM - Phoned work this morning to tell them I had been signed off for another 2 weeks, my boss just asked how I was and I said just really tired, and was about to head to a hospital appointment in Edinburgh. Had a counseling session but took the train through as the driving 120 mile round trip has been knackering... traveling by public transport made it a long day but more relaxing. I have a works family fun day on Sunday, taking my niece and nephews, and my mum and little bro girlfriend and DH (to help with the 3 kids!), so can't really pull out... my boss is going and taking his 2 kids, who he loves to bits and talks about often, he is not aware of what is going on... think I will explain things when I go back to work, but not ready to go through things just yet. There will be others from work there as well, but will just smile and thank them for there best wishes...


Wow long post... on laptop... easier to type!!


----------



## Bebe2

Quick update: OTD was today and :bfp: is confirmed! Beta#1 is 89. Sounds low to me but the nurse said it was fine and we will just look to see if it doubles when I go back in on Monday.

Hope everyone's having a peaceful weekend!


----------



## nobump

:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee: Congrats Bebe!!!!!!!!!!!! :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## nobump

Just had a fright, day 9 of stims and have started bleeding, anyone had this?? will phone clinic in morning...


----------



## Letsgo

Bebe, how exciting! Congratulations to you and your family! Well done! Keep sticking, Bebe babies. 

Nobump, I didn't have anything like that happen. Maybe someone in the larger forum has? You could start a new thread on the boards for spotting or bleeding during Stims. As I wrote that I remembered that I actually got my period about 9 days after starting Lupron, 4 days after taking my last bcp. I'm guessing that is not what you are going seeing though? Do you feel all right? I hope the weekend events go well for you and don't put you in situations where you are pushed to share more than you want. It is good to have that support no matter the outcome. 

Redbean, are enjoying Vermont? All those cows, the cheese, and a pretty vineyard. I love the New England picturesqueness of the parts I used to live near. I know you are there for work, but I hope they give you an afternoon or evening out to enjoy. 

Any other news? 

I went to a new family doc today. I told him I was a little pregnant and he told me about his triplets entering high school. Seems several years ago IVF was more liberal with how many eggs were put back in and he and his wife transplanted 4 out of 5 fertilized eggs their first round. Wowzers! Seemed like a good sign. Slept wonderfuly last night after 2 night of crap sleep and waking up sweaty. 

OTD is still 5 days away. POAS and saw a faint line this morning, will repeat tomorrow and compare lines. I don't know how my body will process out the HCG trigger. It took me nearly 3 months after mmc to get below 5 HCG so maybe my body just loves it.


----------



## Briss

*Bebe*, excellent beta! congratulations!! 

*nobump*, definitely check with your clinic it does not sound right but with my first IVF I was spotting until CD9


----------



## Emmi

Great news Bebe, very exciting!! It's such a great feeling.

Lets go, sounds promising. Fingers crossed that the line gets darker everyday.

No bump, really not sure about that. I hope all is okay, look after yourself Honey.

Hope everyone is doing good, am dashing out with hubby for a day out, feeling totally quesy but have come to the conclusion that it's comforting. 

Hope you all have a great weekend.

Xxx


----------



## Bebe2

Nobump: I think there are lots of non-serious reasons why you could have spotting or light bleeding, but definitely check with your RE.

Letsgo: YAY!!! Excellent!! :happydance: Hoping they get darker and darker!

Emmi: Queasy is good! :winkwink: Do you drink ginger tea or do anything for the nausea?


----------



## nobump

Phoned clinic they are not sure what it could be. Just to comsein on Monday as planned. Heading to visit family today. Then we are going to blairdrummand safari park tomorrow. Lot of driving for me. But staying over in fife so will have a shorter drive to hospital on Monday to hospital and hubby will be with me on Monday yeah for that.

Letsgo hope line keeps getting darker. You doc sounds like a good guy.

Briss think I am cd14 had been spotting post AF but that had stopped. Will have to wait and see. How's your cycle going? Where are you with things?

Emmi glad your enjoying feeling queasey 

xx


----------



## Briss

I am still on norerhisterone. Nothing to report.


----------



## Letsgo

Nobump, I hope the doc appt eases worries today. 

Bebe, I hope the second beta is soaring today!

Briss, what is your expected timeline? Is the nore..... med all right?

Hi to everyone else who may be around. This thread is slowing down as we join others, but I plan to keep checking every few days. 

Two days left to my wait here. POAS over the weekend was promising so I am hopeful for Weds beta. Waiting until then to make decisions to travel in October. I'd really like to book a flight for my dad's birthday but want to get some timing straight with my clinic about when they will do follow up visits, since the clinic is almost 2 hours away. It would be lovely to share good news with my family at that point, and bring them in on the joy a little earlier than I did last time.


----------



## Briss

*Letsgo*, best of luck with your beta on Wednesday!! re norethisterone, I do not feel any different. I was expecting more progesterone ymptoms like sore breasts but nothing at the moment. I am supposed to finish norethisterone on Saturday and then my AF should arrive in the next few days I guess the first possible scan will be on Tuesday after the bank holiday weekend. My natural AF is supposed to come on Friday so I am curious whether norethsiterone is really going to hold it. will report back. 

*Nobump*, how are you? any more spotting?


----------



## nobump

Had scan today. Two follicles growing steady. Linining not good only 3.4 was 3 last week. Think I lost some lining or it's not growing... back in on Wednesday for another scan ER will be Friday or Monday. They said they may freeze if lining doesn't improve.

Briss. Keep us updated on AF delay.

Letsgo that sounds like a fab way to share your news hope timmings work out.

Beb good luck with your beta 

Hope everyone is good. Xx


----------



## abydix

Hi Ladies
I'm back from Paris. Had a wonderful time. Got my test results in today it's a BFN
i guess i'll have to schedule another cycle for October/November


----------



## nobump

Abydix, I am glad you enjoyed Paris, but I am so sorry you have had a BFN :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Take all the time you need.

When is your follow-up appointment?


----------



## Bebe2

Letsgo: Exciting! Good luck for Weds.

Abydix: So sorry about the BFN. I hope next time is the lucky cycle! Sending you hugs:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Nobump: I hope the follies keep growing nicely and that the lining picks up.

AFM: Not looking good for me. Beta#1 at 16dpo was 89; Beta #2 at 19dpo was only 130. That's like a 5+ day doubling time instead of 2-3 day. The nurse said they were looking for over 100, but I'm not optimistic. I go back in again for Beta #3 on Weds.


----------



## Briss

Bebe, I am so hoping 3rd beta will give you reassurance that everything is going well. 

abydix, I am so sorry about your BFN. did you have anything to freeze?


----------



## Redbean

I'm back from Vermont. Seems some things happened while I was away! 

Letsgo, congrats! 

Bebe, I am hoping your numbers start growing. Sometimes they get off to a slow start and then get strong. 

Soooo, my BIG news. And I mean BIG. I went in for my u/s today. I am carrying 4 babies with strong heartbeats! WTF? I had three transferred and one split. The doctor said she's never heard of such madness before. HOLY. We're in over our heads. Given my age, I'm probably not going be able to carry all four to term, so either we have to make some tough decisions or my body will make them for me. I'm still shaking--both excited and very scared. Whenever I think of them in there I cry. We started with eeny, meenie, miney and moe, had to leave moe behind in the dish, but the three remaining decided they liked the sound of the rhyme so brought the last moe back. 

My husband's first words were, "We're going to need a bigger house."


----------



## nobump

Congrats redbean that's fab news. Big surprise on number 4 appearing. Tough decisions. Xxxx


----------



## Bebe2

Redbean said:


> I'm back from Vermont. Seems some things happened while I was away!
> 
> Letsgo, congrats!
> 
> Bebe, I am hoping your numbers start growing. Sometimes they get off to a slow start and then get strong.
> 
> Soooo, my BIG news. And I mean BIG. I went in for my u/s today. I am carrying 4 babies with strong heartbeats! WTF? I had three transferred and one split. The doctor said she's never heard of such madness before. HOLY. We're in over our heads. Given my age, I'm probably not going be able to carry all four to term, so either we have to make some tough decisions or my body will make them for me. I'm still shaking--both excited and very scared. Whenever I think of them in there I cry. We started with eeny, meenie, miney and moe, had to leave moe behind in the dish, but the three remaining decided they liked the sound of the rhyme so brought the last moe back.
> 
> My husband's first words were, "We're going to need a bigger house."

Redbean: OMG - WOW!!!! That's incredible! Congratulations on all the strong heartbeats (must be a symphony in there!). I guess all those little embies needed was some IVF support. Now they're taking off like crazy! Keep us posted :flower:


----------



## lanet

Red bean congrats and HOLY MOLY!!!!!!


----------



## Letsgo

Abydix, my heart goes out to you and your family. Please take good care of yourself and best wishes for the third time being the charm. 

Nobump, I am so glad there is a plan in case the lining lags. Delaying sounds like a good option especially after last week's spotting. Having to wait is so discouraging but if that is what it takes for a good outcome, that is the best possible scenario. Fingers crossed that your team makes the best decision to lead to a baby in your arms. 

Bebe, I am hoping you get a strong surprise reading on Weds. Sending peace and strong baby dust your way. 

Redbean, speechless. Blessings and anguish in one moment. So glad your husband is able to lend support and possibly some levity? Wishing you strength and peace in the coming busy days. Please keep us updated and let us know if you need someplace to vent. 

Lanet, love the updated pic. Look at those shrimpy beans grow!

Nothing new here, just a little crampy today and trying to ignore it at 9dp5dt. Thumb twiddling and thread stalking.


----------



## Emmi

Heavens Redbean, now that is something else Hon. Am sure your docs will guide you on the best for you and your Babas. But Lord, 4, that is something else!! Hubby nearly fainted at the thought of 3 but crikey 4, pretty amazing! Look after yourself and keep us updated.

Ahhh Bebe, that's tough but who knows what can happen. I really do hope those numbers go up.

No bump, great that they have a plan. FET's have good success rates so all will be good Hon.

Abydix, so sorry to hear that, all so tough but glad that you are looking forwards. We have to keep trying. 

Lets go, waiting is tough, when is your otd??

How are you Briss??

All okay with me, am 9 weeks tomorrow and have my first appointment with my midwife, kinda strange as it makes it all so real, I am still in shock that I am pregnant. Desperate to get to 12 weeks but one day a time hey! 
Am still queasy all the time, it's worse in the evening for some reason, I have the appetite of a ravenous pig and my boobs are mahooosive! Crikey!!

Xxx


----------



## Briss

*Redbean*, WOW! I know this is scary but also so exciting. It was actually my secret dream to end up with multiples 3-4, somehow I had it in my head for many months now that I should somehow end up with 3-4 babies. For poor responder like it's just a silly dream of course.. so thrilled for you though 

*Emmi*, 9 weeks tomorrow!! cant believe it, it seems only yesterday we were complaining about our failed IVF and thinking what to do next. fingers crossed the baby is growing nicely. 

*afm*, still nothing interesting to report, 5 more days on norethisterone.


----------



## abydix

thanks guys.

congrats to everyone with wonderful news and hoping to get many more:bfp:
I'll keep you all posted on my progress.


----------



## Aurora CHK

:wave: hi gang, sorry to be AWOL just still trying to get over the loss, but thinking of you all. Huge hugs to Redbean, Abydix and Bebe in particular, all for very different reasons but all that require love and hope. Sending it your way, ladies xxx


----------



## Redbean

Thanks for well wishes and all, but I want to be clear: I wouldn't wish my situation on anyone. While 4 babies seems 4x as lucky, it is a VERY dangerous situation for both the babies and me, and I have a very good chance of losing all four, even as far along as still birth. Even if all four carry to term, they have a 60% chance of being severely disabled. 

I am quickly falling into a dark hole over this and can't seem to feel any excitement. I probably never will, and we have decided not to tell anyone for a long while in case I miscarry. My sister knows I'm pregnant and wants to celebrate, but I haven't told her how many, so all I want to do is cry. 

Anyway, thanks for being there for me. My hormones aren't helping me cope. So tired and can eat nothing but bread and cheese. 

Hope you all are doing well! Sorry for the downer.


----------



## Letsgo

Redbean please don't apologize. To be blunt, this sucks. While your situation is the opposite of ours and we can't imagine what lies ahead for you, we all want the same thing: healthy babies to come home with us. It is a cruel IVF twist to be where you are now. 

The medical options in Cleveland are awesome (if I am remembering your location right) so I am sure you have good care to support you short and long term. Did your docs give you a sense of next step or appt scheduled? Does it help to tell us, or read our comments? Having a plan, even just if the plan is: I'll find out more at the appt, kept me together through some bad spots. You may want to see if your clinic recommends a counselor to talk through some of this. That is always a safe place to get the emotions somewhere else for a time. 

Cheese and bread, huh? If that's what you can handle now, it sounds perfect. I think I lived off cheese and crackers (Kraft singles and Ritz bc I'm fancy) for a month when I was pregnant and home alone for a long stretch. Dinner, middle of night snack, easy to prepare and clean up. Well, and Cheerios. 

Best of luck in the coming days.


----------



## nobump

Redbean this process is so cruel. While you have been successful I think noone could have predicted 4. There is another user on here who has opted for a selective reduction. While I am not saying this is the answer it may help to read anothers experience. Her b
name is barbikins and she has a blog not sure if there are others. 

Sending you and your DH hugs. 

Xxxx


----------



## Emmi

Redbean, have the docs talked about selective reduction? I don't say that easily and I am no expert but I am sure your medics will guide you?
It's a very tough situation and I really feel for you, multiples at my age would be dangerous so I can imagine how you are feeling.
I really pray that a positive outcome is possible, thinking of you honey.

Xxx


----------



## Redbean

Thank you all, so much. Yes, hearing your thoughts helps. I have no one but my mom and dh to talk to as of yet. 

I have an appt w a high risk specialist in Cleveland on Sept 11, which is 10.5 weeks--enough time to pass for nature to take its course or to talk reduction. This is a hard subject in the US right now, so the dr have been reluctant to mention until the appt, but a nurse did say I can discuss this w the specialist. I know this is probably the smartest and safest choice, but at 11 weeks it will be hard to bear. 

Nobump, thanks for the reference. I'll contact her. 

Now, back to you all! I want to hear some good news. Really pulling for you guys starting new cycles and waiting on current ones. Fx.


----------



## nobump

Redbean I wish you well whatever you decide to do and as you say nature may take its on action.

Afm - took 2 hours to drive to hospital. There was a broken down van on bypass that caused major delays. But lining up to 10.4 and follies both at 18.5 so hopefully get one good egg. Nurse took a few attempts to take bloods have thin veins. To phone soon to find out time for trigger. Xxxx


----------



## Bebe2

Redbean: I hope the specialists can guide you and lead you to a good outcome.

Nobump: I hope those follies keep growing nicely!

AFM: Not good. Beta #3 was only 185 at 21dpo. I consider myself out, but I have to hold off on the capuccino/bacon/red wine consolation until after it's official. They told me to keep taking the progesterone and aspirin and come back for another blood draw on Friday. Ugh! :cry:


----------



## nobump

Bebe sorry to hear your beta numbers are not good. Sending you some hugs xx

Got to trigger at midnight trying to stay awake!


----------



## nobump

Bebe sorry to hear your beta numbers are not good. Sending you some hugs xx

Got to trigger at midnight trying to stay awake!


----------



## Redbean

Bebe, sorry to hear that, Hun. That has to be incredibly disappointing. Hopefully next time that emby will be perfect and ready to stick. I'm so wishing more of us would have some good luck. 

Nobump, good luck! I hope you get some great eggs-- and more than one!


----------



## Letsgo

Nobump, did you eat an entire shop of chocolate? Great increase in lining. Very excited to hear trigger is so close. Are you feeling those ovaries, or just same old?

Bebe, sorry to hear your update and that the process will be dragged out. I do like your consolation, though. I thoughtlessly took a sip of my husband's wine the other night. It was so good I kept trying to go for kisses. 

Redbean, it sounds like it is time to trust the experts, which includes your body. It is a good thing that you are not being pressured to make any decisions immediately so you can gather information to make the best possible decision for you and your family. Hang in there. 

Aurora, good to see you drop in. Take care. 

As for me, OTD was today. Had my draw at 9am...and clinic called at 4:40. Nothing like waiting til last minute. Beta was good: 119.6 at 10dp5dt. Back for second test in 2 days. Stopped on way home tonight for pizza and ate like a mad woman. Back to vegetables and sensible choices tomorrow. 

I've noticed in the past couple days, especially, that I am getting that "full" feeling in the middle again that I had leading up to ER. My nurse said it's probably from borderline OHSS, but I was never considered at risk for that. Even the embryologist said they weren't worried about that with me. Anyone else with wacky ovaries?


----------



## Redbean

Letsgo, I had growing ovary pain and bloating for about 2-3 weeks after transfer. I was never classified as ohss but it sure felt that way. I drank slots of fluids and did light exercise and stretching and found that helped. It seems like a good sign that hormones are being made, though. Congrats!


----------



## Bebe2

Nobump: Good luck with the EC!! FX for a couple of good strong embies!

Letsgo: Congratulations on the beta! It sounds like you are off to a great start! YAY!!!

Emmi: I can't believe you are 9 weeks already!


----------



## Emmi

Ahhh Bebe, so very sorry to hear that. All very cruel sometimes and tough having to wait until tomorrow. Look after yourself honey.

Lets go, that's great news! Has the news sunk in yet??

No bump, how have you got on Honey?? Hope that you got some fabulous plump eggs??? Hope that you are doing good?

Redbean, how are you?? Any more updates? Thinking of you and hoping that you are being well looked after by your medical team

I got my 12 weeks scan through for mid Sep when they will do all the Downs tests etc, just praying little bean is healthy and cooking good in my tummy. Gosh lots of worry but still feeling sick with mahoosive boobs so I just have to pray that all is okay.

Xxx


----------



## nobump

Letsgo the clinic said I had a similar jump last time. But started drinking raspberry leaf tea, eating chocolate and natural stim wink wink

Emmi hope scan goes well rhe worry never stops.

EC is in morning, driving through to cousins tonight. A friend is giving us a lift to hospital. Will stay at my cousins afterwards. Will update when I can. Xx


----------



## Redbean

Emmi, my bbs are boobalicious, too. I need new bras, in fact. Also, I'm starting to show. I thought it was bloating, but I asked a physician who said, "No, with multiples you'd be showing already." Whaaaaat? At 7.5 weeks?? I'm not ready to tell people for obvious reasons, so I'm wearing tents for shirts and leggings everyday. 

I haven't met with any doctors who can give me any reassurance about anything yet. Really still trying to get an appt before the one I have. Not so easy. Specialists are in demand these days, I suppose. Right now, feeling out of breath all the time, my heart is racing, and I'm sick as a dog. I should be gaining weight (I'm too little to carry twins much less anything more) but just can't bear the eating. You'd think this would be a fun problem, but alas ice cream doesn't even taste good. 

Wah wuh...

Nobump, thinking of you and will be tomorrow, as well. Lots of hugs!


----------



## Emmi

Redbean said:


> Emmi, my bbs are boobalicious, too. I need new bras, in fact. Also, I'm starting to show. I thought it was bloating, but I asked a physician who said, "No, with multiples you'd be showing already." Whaaaaat? At 7.5 weeks?? I'm not ready to tell people for obvious reasons, so I'm wearing tents for shirts and leggings everyday.
> 
> I haven't met with any doctors who can give me any reassurance about anything yet. Really still trying to get an appt before the one I have. Not so easy. Specialists are in demand these days, I suppose. Right now, feeling out of breath all the time, my heart is racing, and I'm sick as a dog. I should be gaining weight (I'm too little to carry twins much less anything more) but just can't bear the eating. You'd think this would be a fun problem, but alas ice cream doesn't even taste good.
> 
> Wah wuh...
> 
> Nobump, thinking of you and will be tomorrow, as well. Lots of hugs!

Really hope that you meet with specialists real soon, you are high risk and need to be monitored etc. I saw my midwife yesterday, maybe you don't have them over there:wacko: but basically, I am high risk with my age and with just one Baba through ivf so you really need to be looked after.
I can imagine you must be showing, gosh so much going on for you and with you boobies too, Lordy. I am have no bump at all but then I am no skinny minny and as hubby tells me, there's not a lot of muscle tone there:haha: so I don't look too much different.
My boobs are so sore though, they feel gigantic, Lord knows what size they will end up:dohh:

Try and find a food that you can keep down, you so need to keep up your strength. I constantly feel sick but I am totally ravenous. It's late here and I could totally scoff a bag of chunky chips with ketchup:shrug:

Look after yourself Hon.

Thinking of you No bump.

Xxx


----------



## Letsgo

Bebe, thank you. Hoping tomorrow brings you some relief and answers soon after. It seems cheap consolation to suggest the next cycle the docs can tweak your regimen based on what they learn from this cycle. Hugs to you and your loves tonight. 

Nobump, thinking of you and sending gobs of eggs and lining dust your way. Appreciate the chocolate suggestion. Looking forward to some of that wink wink ;)

Redbean, thanks for the advice. I didn't do very well today with drinking liquids,so I'm trying to make up for it with some low salt Gatorade. Pretty sure it doesn't work like that but trying anyway. So hard to not grab my sides throughout the day and say "my ovaries!" 

Emmi, no sinking in at all! DH is gone this week and he asked hilarious questions last night, like if I know if both babies stuck, when we will know, how soon we get an u/s. When he gets here I think it will help. My chest is getting bluer all the time, though, so there's that. 

Briss, how are you doing? Have you started stims already?

My childhood best friends were going to conference call tonight (they don't know what we are up to) but seem to be flaking. They made me promise after my MMC that I would tell them if i got pregnant again so they don't learn of it with the sobby sad call. I might just send a POAS pic and see what happens.

Grateful to be down almost 4 pounds since retrieval, not that I can tell based on my belly. Trying to keep this private at work as long as possible since I've always carried weight at my waist so every bit helps.


----------



## Briss

sorry ladies I am away and seem to have missed so much! am visiting my mum but back on Tuesday in time for my first scan provided AF shows up as planned. am still on norethisterone (tomorrow is last day on it finally!) and I think I finally feel it - somehow I am so terribly angry all the time, so easy for me to almost get into a rage sort of state for no good reason. at one point I even woke up in the middle of the night cos I got really angry about something in a dream! I woke up feeling so angry I could have hit my pillow :( could this be norethisterone playing up with my hormones? I also got a mild itching down there - not something I usualy have, very unpleasant I really hope it's not some kind of yest infection.


----------



## HisSweetheart

:thumbup: Oh Cool!!.. Even I have been dx with mild endo otherwise unexplained.. To confirm lap needs to be done, which my RE is not keen on... And, it was really good to read ur reply that IVF bypasses all the problems posed by endo!.. thats gr8.. If you hav anymore info abt this can u plz share it with me...?


----------



## nobump

One egg collected will get progress report tomorrow. 

Tired. Expecting to hear the same as last time. 

Briss good to hear you've joined the grumpy club  have you tried natural yoghurt to help with itch?


----------



## amy8686

Hi all,

Just quickly caught up on the last many posts since I've been here, so I apologize for not responding to everyone, but know that I'm with you in spirit.

Redbean, I cannot believe what you are going through right now. It's such a rollercoaster, and so unfair. I hope that your body and/or your specialists can turn this into a healthy pregnancy for you, but I know that the road to get there will be emotionally difficult. Keep us posted.

AFM, I had my first scan and there's one heartbeat. There's a second sac that appears to be empty, but we'll go back in 3 weeks to make sure. It's a relief. It's ALMOST starting to feel real.

My ovaries are still gigantic (doctor says the left one is 10 times the volume it should be), so I'm having twinges from those but otherwise I'm pretty much over the OHSS and feeling ok. I have a lumpy, painful butt from the PIO injections, but I'd still prefer them over the suppositories! 5 more weeks of them, ugh.

Wishing you all well...

Amy


----------



## Letsgo

Hi,

Having a little "hold it together" moment. Whose numbers went down? This girl's. Boo. Beta dropped from 119 to 111. Nurse says to not give up yet, it could be both blasts implanted but only 1 is sticking around. Back on Monday to see what the numbers look like then. 

It is wicked hot here this week so I'm laying low. What is everyone planning for the weekend?


----------



## Briss

I cannot believe this!! This is f**** unbelievably bad luck. it's not yeast infection, it may be herpes!!! where would I get herpes?? seriously!! of all days and months and years TTC it had to be 3 days before we are due to start IVF which we've been waiting for 9 months and finally got the funding and now it's all going to be for nothing cos you cant have IVF with herpes. I am devastated :( but the doc who saw me today said we obviously need to wait for the test results (which is going to take a week!) but she was quite sure it looked like herpes :( this is absolutely terrible. how could this happen to me? I am starting the treatment now just in case but the tablets are for 5 days and suppositories for 10, I am just so lost and upset, do I tell the clinic? what if they tell me they cannot treat smb who has herpes and I have to look for a different clinic now? can I still have NHS funding if I have herpes? 

most importantly where would I get herpes??? could I get herpes from a scan at the clinic? I am pretty sure DH does not have it, we have been TTc for years I never had anything like this before.


----------



## Emmi

No bump, really hoping that the egg that they have got is the golden one, hang on in there Hon.

Amy good to hear from you, happy to hear that you saw the heartbeat, it's a wonderful feeling. Real glad that you are feeling better, I really hope that your pesky ovaries are back to normal size soon, gosh, what you have been through so much.

Lets go, I really hope that it is the case that one is implanting. It's horrible waiting so try and keep busy, it's all so hard.

It's a long Bank holiday weekend here so we're off to my parents for beer (for hubby) and lots of curry! Am making sure peanut is used to food from the homeland, nothing like my mum's authentic Indian food.

Take care ladies.

Xxx


----------



## nobump

Quick update egg has fertilised. If it survives the weekend then it will be transferred on Monday. 

Briss can't believe what is happening to you xx

Lets go hope on has stuck. Xx

Emmi enjoy your curry. Xx

Amy one heartbeat is fab xx


----------



## Emmi

Briss said:


> I cannot believe this!! This is f**** unbelievably bad luck. it's not yeast infection, it may be herpes!!! where would I get herpes?? seriously!! of all days and months and years TTC it had to be 3 days before we are due to start IVF which we've been waiting for 9 months and finally got the funding and now it's all going to be for nothing cos you cant have IVF with herpes. I am devastated :( but the doc who saw me today said we obviously need to wait for the test results (which is going to take a week!) but she was quite sure it looked like herpes :( this is absolutely terrible. how could this happen to me? I am starting the treatment now just in case but the tablets are for 5 days and suppositories for 10, I am just so lost and upset, do I tell the clinic? what if they tell me they cannot treat smb who has herpes and I have to look for a different clinic now? can I still have NHS funding if I have herpes?
> 
> most importantly where would I get herpes??? could I get herpes from a scan at the clinic? I am pretty sure DH does not have it, we have been TTc for years I never had anything like this before.

Oh Briss, that is just bloody awful!!! And how strange, I don't know alot about herpes and had always just thought it was an std. And tbh, the doc could be wrong.
But I can imagine your heartbreak and am just so sorry this is happening to you. My clinic didn't test for herpes, just hiv, hep b and c but what you could do is email a private clinic on the pretext of a possible consultation and ask what their stance is on herpes??? Get as much information as you can.

Lots of hugs to you, words fail me as I know how you have worked towards this.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Xxx

Hubby was just saying that herpes can be caught from cold sores that can be passed through, cups, glasses or even your hubby may have had the cold sore all his life and it's just manifested itself now as it's a virus. 
Cold sores are highly contagious and the virus can be dormant and you could easily have picked something up with a cold sore virus and hence the germs spread.
Just his thoughts.


----------



## Emmi

nobump said:


> Quick update egg has fertilised. If it survives the weekend then it will be transferred on Monday.
> 
> Briss can't believe what is happening to you xx
> 
> Lets go hope on has stuck. Xx
> 
> Emmi enjoy your curry. Xx
> 
> Amy one heartbeat is fab xx

Yay, so happy for you Honey, am praying it lasts the weekend, you will then be pupo on Monday, very exciting.

Xxx


----------



## Briss

I do have cold cores from time to time (not recently though cos all this TTC supplements and vitamins really improved my immune system) I've had them all my life (winter time often) but never down there. I really hope it's not herpes but what else can it be? 

am trying to pick myself up from this blow and see whether IVf can still work us. but how could this be happening, it's just beyond my understanding.


----------



## Bebe2

Nobump: So glad to hear the egg fertilized! FX for a strong one that makes it all the way!

Briss: So sorry to hear that! Hang in there. You might want to try Emmi's suggestion, because you want to make sure that none of the IVF drugs conflict with the treatment you've currently started.

Letsgo: I hope things pick up on the next one and take off! With my first pg, I had a significant slow down between beta 1 and 2 and was convinced that it was all over, but then things started picking up steam again. In retrospect I probably did have more than one implant and one fall off (I had had three transferred).

Amy: Congratulations!! Hearing the heartbeat is awesome and that's an important milestone!

AFM: Still in limbo, but I'm not at all optimistic. Beta #4 yesterday at 23dpo was only 266. That's a third of what it was in my successful pg. It's still climbing, but twice as slow as it should be. RE said keep taking the PIO and aspirin and come back again for another test on Monday. Ugh!


----------



## Letsgo

Thanks for the encouragement, Bebe. Bodies are so weird. I hope we both get surprised by ours on Monday (the good kind of surprise). DH just drove through the night (been gone a week) hugged me and asked how the babies were. Sad to update him, I think he is sadder than I am. He is really looking forward to lots of girls. 

Briss, that is so surprising that with all the pre IVF testing something would be missed. I hope everything works out for you. 

Nobump, I have high hopes for you. Grow baby grow!

Emmi, sounds delicious! There is nothing like mom's cooking to make everything right. Keep fueling up.


----------



## Redbean

Briss, sorry to hear that! What a shocker! Herpes is one of those viruses that sticks around forever. Could be hormones changing finally just brought it to the surface. Not sure if they wouldn't help you just bc of that. I thought they were looking for more serious life-threading infections w those tests, no? Btw, cold sores are a different strand and are not passed from lips to genitals, though some have known to do so. Genital herpes are contracted by genital contact, and you could've gotten as a teen only to be showing now. (I know all this bc I'm a high school teacher and have read all the health pamphlets;)

Letsgo, I've been reading a lot about vanishing twin. That nurse could be right. Numbers do drop suddenly and you'd have no symptoms. Hang in there!

Afm, I'm bleeding today w cramps and am really scared. Bleeding is common w multiples, and there's nothing I can do about it, but I've been cramping last three days and having dreams of bleeding and losing a baby, plus my nausea disappeared suddenly for two days. Losing one doesn't freak me out, but losing all four is a reality. Just scared ALL THE TIME and cry to hubby every day. He's researching minivans. 

Our anniversary is tomorrow though, so I woke up to flowers and wedding photos all over the house. Ugh, water works now over that! I'm a mess.


----------



## lanet

Red bean are you going in for a scan? I have an sch and I bleed (hemmorage) sometimes, and although they know what it is, I was instructed to go to ER every single time I see red. It's getting exhausting and expensive.


----------



## Redbean

I called the on call dr who said that it is either miscarriage or sch and probably I'm ok if it's either. She told me if I soak a regular pad through to go to ER. It seemed to have stopped but then I was out to dinner and gushed w a bit of tissue. It's stopped again. I really don't want to go to ER on a Saturday night unless it really is urgent. So far, I think it's not. Just scary. 

I don't know. Ugh. What is your bleeding like, lanet?


----------



## lanet

The first time it was blood on toilet paper and in toilet, then stopped. 
The next time it was a gusher, every time I stood up it would pour out, it was horrifying. At the hosptital I passed a clot the size of my fist. By the grace of God it was right after I had just seen both babies via abdominal ultrasound, and then right after the clot I got a vaginal ultrasound, so I knew babies were still there. It stopped after 3 hours. But man nothing prepares you for red. 
It was misery being at a crowded emergency room and waiting. I've even asked my dr if it happens again can I wait it out and she said no, go to er. Maybe bc I'm farther along and the chance of me losing too much blood, idk. 
Wishing you the best, when is your next scan?


----------



## Briss

*nobump*, great news on fertilisation! when is ET? 

*Bebe*, I am so sorry beta is not claiming up as you hope but there is still a chance for a successful pregnancy. I so hope your next beta will be more promising. 


*Redbean*, Happy Anniversary! I so hope your babies are fine but this is so worrying. I cant imagine how tough it must be for you.

I've been thinking a lot how and where I could have got herpes (at my time of life!!) and the only explanation I could think of is that it came from DH's mouth :( basically he kissed me down there and did not realise he had a cold core, it only appeared later. I am so upset but cant think of anything else. I did not have sex as a tean :) I was a virgin until my 20s. There was one man with whom I did not use condom a couple of times when I was 24 so it's possible theoretically but I think it would have shown. 

I am very impressed with norethisterone, yesterday was my last day on it and not a sign of AF! I even did a pregnancy test cos it's unreal for me not to see AF when it is due and I needed to start herpes medication asap but it's not used in pregnancy so needed to be sure. Still in pain, bloody herpes! I still cant believe I am in this mess...


----------



## Redbean

Briss, I'm sure you're right about getting it that way. Still sucks! it'll work out, though. And I hope it doesn't worry you too much. It's a common disease (imagine all the ppl you know w cold sores!), so I can't imagine it'll interfere too much. Have you asked your RE?

Lanet, yours sounds worse than mine. I didn't have a huge clot. I think I would've gone to ER had I seen that. My next scan isn't until the 3rd, and I had to badger for that one. I'm trying to get in to a different clinic before then.


----------



## lanet

That is a long time to wait! I get scans every 2 weeks. It was once a week in the beginning.


----------



## nobump

Amy congrats on hearing the heart beat!! how exciting!!!

Redbean, how are you? Have you had any update on what your bleeding was? Hope you had a fab anniversary flowers and photo's sounds fab, it is our anniversary tomorrow, might grab an early meal out somewhere tomorrow.. got hubby a card, but it's currently hidden in the glove compartment, will need to sneak out the house later...

Briss, sorry if I missed anything, but has your clinic said if you can continue your cycle? or do you need to treat the herpes first?

AFM, been staying with family over the weekend, had ET this morning, embryo was still at 2 cell stage, on day 3 it should be 4-6 cell..., they said it was a grade 5... grade 1 being the best 8 being the worst.. the embryologist said that the best place for the egg is inside me... at home resting now...


----------



## Letsgo

Happy anniversary to both Redbean and nobump! I hope you both are being pampered and appreciated by your partners extra this week. In our intense focus on getting and maintaining pregnancies, I am so pleased you are taking time to celebrate the whole reason behind the baby wishes. 

I am still in the game, a little. 3rd beta today was up from Friday's dip. 
Beta 1 @ 9dp5dt 119.6, beta 2 @ 11dp 111, beta 3 @ 14dp 236. Back on Weds for another draw to see if I've got one left thriving. I feel awfully guilty trying to figure out if I can swing another cycle this year. Trying to be hopeful but realistic.


----------



## nobump

Thanks letsgo.
That is fab news your numbers are growing. FX for Wednesday.


----------



## Emmi

Hello Ladies,

How are you all today???

No bump, how are you?? I hope that your little embie is snuggling in. Hope you had a fabulous anniversary Hon.

Redbean, I really have been thinking about you honey, how have you been?? I put 3 embies back too so I really have been hoping and praying that there is some hope in there somewhere. hope that you managed to enjoy your anniversary honey.

Lets go, am so hoping that those numbers keep on climbing, fingers crossed big time. 


Briss, any updates honey?? 

Bebe, how are you??? What the latest with your numbers?? Keeping everything crossed for you.

Xxx


----------



## Briss

ladies, I still have not called the clinic, I've been getting some spotting occasionally since yesterday but not the actual flow so i guess it's not CD1 yet??? 

also, as if getting herpes was not enough I got a nasty cold yesterday and have been in bed feeling pretty miserable, feels like our chances to start IVf are really slim this cycle. On a positive note my medication is working and i feel 90% back to normal. sorry for TMI but peeing was a nightmare so at least I was not suffering for very long. DH feels terrible, he was so depressed this morning that he did this to me, although unintentionally, he just can't forgive himself. but somehow this brought us closer together. 

Hoping AF will start properly tomorrow


----------



## nobump

Briss think full flow would count as cd1.

AFM just nearly killed us (slight exaggeration) went through a light late as I didn't want to break harshly..... hubby didn't give me a hard time which makes a change. Just been out for a nice lunch. Waiting for it to settle then go for a walk. Don't want to over do things posr transfer but think sitting doing nothing is a bad idea. Xx


----------



## Redbean

Letsgo, yay! You're in the game!

No bump, don't forget to laugh and try to relax. You gotta convince your body that all is the way it should be. I'm sure your hubby is trying to keep it positive. Good for him. 

Briss, they say full flow is day 1, but after the bc I never really had that. See what tomorrow brings and if it's the same then maybe count today. 

I am pretty anxious over here. Wake up every morning w a sinking feeling. I'm so tired and nauseous (back worse than before the hiatus) and poor hubby doesn't get it at all. Keeps planning outings like a festival weekend, which sounds like an impossible hell to me. I throw up, which I keep thinking will help him get it, but alas, he's in excited land. Pushed for a scan on the 3rd. That's the earliest anyone will see me. 

Since Sat night no more bleeds, but I have AF cramps after standing. The bleeding seemed out of nowhere and I suspect it was a miscarriage but could be wrong.

Oh, and here's a kicker: I got a jury duty summons! Bad timing. I'm hoping the dr can get me out of that duty.


----------



## lanet

Briss from my understanding oral herpes is not the same as genital, and although in a rate case you could get oral ones down there, it's not the same as genital ones, so not as bad etc. 
red I just keep thinking of you. I'm so surprised you aren't getting more scans with everything going on. I can't wait to hear what your next update is. I hope all is well, it's good that the bleeding stopped. And nausea is a great sign though it's brutal, I've barely ventured out of my house the past 3 months except to drag myself to work. It's starting to ease up though. And the cramping is most likely that uterus stretching! 
Good luck to all you girls, I'm sorry I'm not good at keeping up!


----------



## Briss

full flow is here finally so i called the clinic and booked my scan for tomorrow. I still do not know if they go ahead this cycle cos i only spoke to a nurse but I figured I'd better go there and talk to a doc in person. today is my last day on herpes medication and I feel 90% cured but not quite. as soon as period started properly I could feel minor burning sensation so am worried AF may aggravate the condition. I will only get my test results on Friday so until then I am not even 100% sure it is herpes. also, my cold is really bad, for the first time I did not go to work for 2 days, I always had my colds in the office but this time t's just really nasty, I can't even read anything without getting terrible headache.


----------



## nobump

Fx you will be able to start. Every now and again you need to give into your body and rest. The time of work will have help you. 

Xxxx


----------



## Letsgo

Hi all, 

Hope everyone is feeling better. Seems like plenty of sickness for various reasons around here lately. Keep strong as you grow your babe(s), get ready for transfer, head into the 2ww, or gear up for your next cycle. 

Today, a bright spot for my numbers. A true (near) doubling for the first time! From 236 two days ago to 460 today! Back on Friday to see if this trend continues. I am so poked and prodded but will take it all. Visualizing 1000 for Friday. Making myself eat some fresh caught salmon for the protein boost.


----------



## Redbean

Congrats, Letsgo! That is so awesome. Some ppl just get a slow start. 

Good luck, Briss. Hope all works out.


----------



## nobump

Congratulations on your doubling letsgo!!!

AFM thinking I over did things yesterday. Original plan scuppered due to a cancelled ferry. So ended up with a different day trip. Which was relaxing and enjoyable. Just meant driving extra and a bit more walking. Trying to work our via doctor google what is better in TWW rest or activity. Xxxxx


----------



## amy8686

Redbean, I've been having bleeding and cramps too... Cramps especially after I stand up, too. I started bleeding at work on the first day back for teachers... Better than the first day with kids, I suppose. It was terrifying and I rushed home to lie down and call the doctor (or, cry uncontrollably while my husband called the doctor). 

What the doctor said is that if it turns into a miscarriage, it'll be extremely painful this far along. Since my cramps never got worse than AF, we're probably ok. He did say it could be the loss of the second embryo, which was there last week but small and with no heartbeat. Most people absorb it, but some bleed it out. It could also be "normal" pregnancy bleeding. Basically what comforted us was being told that if I was miscarrying, we would know without a doubt.

We're nervous of course but we think I'm still pregnant. I have a feeling you're ok too... Perhaps your body was paring down to a smaller number in there, but I want to believe that you didn't have a complete miscarriage. Just take it easy and I really hope you can get a scan soon.

Hugs,
Amy


----------



## Briss

Just a quick update, I did not get go ahead today unfortunately cos my lining is still thick it's 5.5-6 mm and they want it below 5 mm. My ovaries are ready but there are only 4 follicles on the left side and two on the right. fortunately neither herpes nor cold has any relevance. as long as I did my herpes treatment which I finished yesterday they are happy to proceed provided my lining gets thinner. They booked me for another scan tomorrow to see if the lining gets thinner.


----------



## nobump

Briss your lining should get thinner the more you bleed. For me it was chocolate and raspberry leaf tea that did the trick for me so maybe avoid those. Fab news about your cold and herpes not putting a stop to things.

Hope everyone is ok.

Afm think I over did things yesterday and couldn't sleep last night. Feel tired today. Have booked a few nights away to help distract from the TWW. We are travelling by rail so no driving for me


----------



## Letsgo

Nobump I think your approach to the TWW is lovely. I tried to figure out the best approach too, and looked at loads of fertility clinic sites. There isn't common agreement there--some say no bed rest after transfer because normal activity increases blood flow, others say take it easy, still others say bed rest. What a range! Also read some studies about how sex can be beneficial to embryo (something I've already forgotten about antibodies maybe?). My doc says no until ultrasound proves baby. If I didn't feel like my insides were uncomfortably stuck together I might be more bummed about that. Poor DH. 

Briss, maybe the extra time will help you be a strong super egg making mama! Glad your symptoms are resolving and your doc isn't concerned about herpes. 

Amy, happy to hear you are hanging in there. No school for the kids until after Labor Day? More time to worry about that sticky bean. Sounds like things are as well as they can be considering your scare. Keep strong!

Redbean, thinking of you. I hope you can enjoy some of this long weekend even though it makes your wait for your scan stretch out. 

I probably should not have moved furniture at work like I did yesterday, but didn't even think until I was stuffing a table into the elevator. I did use sliders and had a helper. I haven't felt any twinges or anything and I'm no little flower so I'm pretty sure I'm ok. It will continue to take time adjust my head and question if I should be more careful.


----------



## nobump

Just realised I should have been shaking my progesteron before use. Hopefully not lost much...

Letsgo I am sure others will have done tge same if you feel ok then hopefully your all ok.

Amy my sister in law has had 2 miscarriages amd I believe they were very painful. She gave up trying after the second. 

Redbean how you doing? 

How's everyone else?


----------



## Bebe2

Letsgo: Congrats on numbers; it sounds like you are off and running!

Nobump: It sounds like your tww is going well. I'm sure a little activity is good.

Amy / Redbean: Hope things are going well! I had bleeding a few times with my first due to a marginal placenta previa. It's always scary, but at least there are a lot reasons why bleeding occurs without harming the pregnancy.

Briss: Glad things are working out. Exciting to be getting close!

Emmi: You must be getting close to the next scan.

AFM: We are officially out now, although I've seen this coming for a while. It seems that the embryo got a blood source, but did not develop properly, so it looks like a chemical pregnancy. Final numbers were:
16dpo - 89
19dpo - 130
21dpo - 185
23dpo - 266
26dpo - 373
29dpo - 400 something
I have stopped PIO and aspirin now and should start bleeding in the next week or two. I will go back in for a blood test next week to see where things are at and discuss with the RE. We are sad and disappointed of course, but at least glad that my body did pretty well with all the other steps and uterine environment in case we decide to try again. I feel relieved in some sense to not be in limbo and we can at least move on to next steps. Will be be checking to see how things are going with you ladies! Sending lots of :dust:to all of you. xo


----------



## Briss

*Bebe*, I am so sorry, so heart-breaking. You are right you should take comfort from the fact that your body did so well, just unlucky this time but it will happen for you and I hope very soon.



update: good news my lining went down from 5.5. to 3.8 mm in one day, ovaries are quiet so we are good to go! just got a call from the clinic to tell me that I am startting the stims tonight! 

I survived (well, just about) the dilapam today, 3 hour agony, well maybe not exactly agony but it was pretty uncomfortable and taking it out also proved to be quite an exercise. I just hope it helped. I now have to take antibiotics cos dilapam comes with a risk of infection. 

my herpes test was completely screwed, the clinic messed it up and they did 16 other tests none of which was for herpes. bloody idiots! I will never know now if I had herpes. they did find some minor yeast infection though so am also going to take suppository for that but apparently it does not prevent us starting the stims. 

I was prescribed a new medication &#8211; dexamethasone &#8211; it's a steroid! I am supposed to be taking it during stims to improve egg quality and follicle development. obvious side effect being that it suppresses my immune system, not great considering I am recovering from a nasty cold but whatever helps my eggies I suppose


----------



## Emmi

Ahhh Bebe, so sorry to hear that, all so very unfair. You sound so positive though in looking forwards so here's hoping that your healthy bfp really is around the corner.

Briss, great news about the lining. Sounds like everything is all set to go?? Great news Hon.

No bump, hope you are doing okay, the 2ww is so bleedin hard!!

Lets go, numbers sound great so yay to that!!!

Amy, how are you??? Any updates, I really hope that all is okay with Baba.

Redbean, any updates with you?? Hoping that you are okay???

Am now 10 and half weeks and still have 2 weeks until my next scan.... seems like an eternity. I worry constantly if everything is okay and drive myself bonkers, very difficult. I still feel constantly sick and my boobs are just so huge and heavy! So one day at a time.

Xxx


----------



## nobump

Bebe, sending you some hugs. Hopefully your doc can provide some good feeback if/when you decide to do another cycle. Just re reading your signature you got a good number of eggs. Do you know what your AMH is? xx


----------



## amy8686

Aw Bebe, I'm sorry to hear that. But you are right to be optimistic about the next try, and I'm glad you're able to feel positive.

Briss, dilapam sounds unpleasant! Glad it's over.

Letsgo - No more moving furniture for you! It is really hard to limit your activity when you're feeling well, though. And hard to figure out the right balance between being a couch potato and pushing yourself too hard.

Emmi - Congrats on still feeling sick and having heavy boobs! Sounds like you're right on track. :)

My bleeding has stopped and now the cramping is finally better, too. I was feeling REALLY awful yesterday and my nurse recommended Gas-X, and it helped a ton. I wonder how much of my pains all along have been from gas. 

I'm a bit nervous that my nausea has nearly disappeared, but I do still get moments of queasiness that reassure me. And I definitely can't fit into any of my old bras. So we think we're ok for now. Next scan is supposed to be in another 2 weeks, but we may reschedule for next week just for peace of mind.


----------



## nobump

How's everyone? 

Briss how's your lining looking?

Amy has your scan been rescheduled? 

Afm enjoying a few days away. Had pain in left hand side over tge past 2 days, felt like AF was on her way. But feel ok today. Not sure if I will test before blood test on Friday. Xxx


----------



## Briss

*nobump*, when do you think you are going to test? fingers crossed the pains were just implantation 

*afm*, had a scan this morning, nothing interesting, only 2 follicles are growing so far, there are a few little ones that may catch up. a bit depressing but as always hoping and praying, it's only Cd 6 and 4th day of stims.


----------



## nobump

We head home on Wednesday so think I might pick up a test then and test Thursday morning assuming the witch has stayed away. 

2 is good. You only need one. Plenty of time for the others to catch up.


----------



## Redbean

Hi, ladies. Sorry I've been away. The sickness just got worse and worse but finally saw a dr today and am on meds. 

Scan showed three healthy triplets today. A relief from 4 (btw, they missed one earlier--there were originally 5! Two sets of identical twins and single). But we still have to think about what's best for the babes. They look good now, so good at moment. The twins are actually ahead of schedule. 

Nobump good luck w test!

Anyone else have something imminent? I feel like we've been in a waiting pattern as a whole.


----------



## amy8686

Redbean, I'm so relieved to hear that! And also, I cannot believe that there were 5. You're super-human.

Tough decisions ahead, but that's wonderful that they're healthy. When do you have to decide what to do?

Nothing new with me - feeling decent, just waiting for next scan on the 13th.


----------



## Redbean

I have to decide by 12 weeks (3 weeks from now). The whole thing gives me a head and heart ache. 

Amy, glad bleeding stopped and you're just waiting for scan.


----------



## haleiwamama

HI ladies, sorry to butt in! But I need some help... Im 4dp5dt today and my progesterone came back at 70.2, so nurse called and told me to drop PIO injections from 2cc to 1.5cc. The thing is I lost all trust in my doctor because even though I told him from day 1 I wanted to transfer 2, he did all sorts of tricks to get us to do just 1, even said rude things about me not caring for the safety of my children. I kid you not. So now I'm afraid he will sabotage me! 

Can you guys tell me anything about progesterone levels or dosage? I'm scared of dropping my dosage to 1.5 and that meaning that I don't have enough Progesterone for 2 embryos... I've been sick to my stomach ever since she called... Any info will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Letsgo

Hi Haleiwa, 
Sorry, I don't know anything about progesterone levels. My clinic does not give me those numbers and I've never asked for them, and I take my progesterone vaginally. Does your doc have reasons why he recommends only 1 baby for you? Is there a nurse you can contact and ask for further explanation for why your PIO would be lowered and what is the ideal range they are trying to reach? Perhaps more information will help you feel more at ease.


----------



## Letsgo

Bebe, xoxo to you. I hope the next few weeks treat you as gently as you need. Best wishes to you and your family for your next steps. I look forward to seeing you back around if that's the choice you make. 

Briss, keep growing those follicles! One or two strong ones are enough, but more,are always welcome, aren't they?

Emmi, you are so close to second trimester! Has it truly sunk in yet? Waiting between scans is like waiting for holiday or summer break--seems forever in between. The reassurance is so necessary. 

Amy, sounds like everything is great. You deserve a break from terrible symptoms for a while, but I'm sure it can be alarming. Hoping you get that earlier scan for your sake. And thanks for the Gas X tip. Going to keep that in mind. 

Nobump, travel safely. Friday is coming quickly, but never soon enough. Fingers crossed. 

Redbean, glad to hear you found some relief from your symptoms. I am sorry for the lost little ones. Take care of yourself and trust your decisions. 

Definitely in a holding pattern here. Had another draw last Friday, numbers did not quite double but clinic is happy enough to stop testing for a week. One more draw this Friday, then if all is well I travel to the clinic the following week for a scan. I feel cheated, a week behind schedule. I want to take a look in there and see if everything is going all right. I'm a little obsessive and checking online calendars to see where I should be. No big symptoms, really. Waking up in the middle of the night for hours.


----------



## nobump

Letsgo looks like you have got track of us all. I miss things when on the phone. Good news about your numbers.

Redbean, do you think that nature will help you out again? Horrible situation to be in. Hugs xx
I had a little bleed in the night and more cramping. Will buy some tests later want to know
what the result is before Friday. Thinking I may end upwith AF today. Chilling out before catching train home.

Xxxx


----------



## Emmi

Hello Ladies,

Amy, glad that you are getting there slowly but surely. My scan is on the 15th and boy it feels like years away.

Redbean, wow, words fail me!! 5, that is just wow. Is triplets something that your medical team think that you would be able to manage?? But then I guess your body may still make natural choices. All very hard, hoping that you of course get the best outcome possible.

Lets go, lots of ups and downs but here's keeping the faith that everything is alright. All very tough but sounds like you are on the right course, the scan hopefully will make you feel so much better.

Haile, I really don't know I am afraid, I so wish I could advise. Your Dr sounds like an idiot, when the time is right, write a letter of complaint. I really hope you get some answers somewhere, take care.

No bump, how are you?? Any updates???

Briss, how are you???

Afm, I am 11 weeks today and so looking forward to passing the 1st trimester mark. Am petrified of all the down syndrome etc testing at my next scan as the stats at my age are enough to scare the crap out of you. But one step at a time, just praying that my little peanut is growing strong and healthy. It's at times like this that I need wine!!!

Xxx


----------



## nobump

Think I am out. Negative test. 2hr hold and fresh blood. Will test again in morning. 

Emmi. 11 weeks. That's great. Xxxx


----------



## Briss

nobump, keeping my fingers crossed for you I so hope you will see the second line in the morning.

afm, my next scan is tomorrow. I am worried but trying to stay hopeful and imagine lots of follicles growing and inside perfect healthy eggs :)


----------



## Bebe2

Briss: Hope those follies keep growing!

Nobump: I don't know my AMH but in June the RE said my eggs were looking like a 38 year old (which is good considering I'm 42), but that can change quickly at my age. FX for you and hoping AF stays far away.

Letsgo: It sounds like things are going well! Looking forward to hearing good things after the scan.

Haleiwa: I was on 1.0 of Progesterone and I had three embies implanted. I think it all depends on what your body produces and what they think they need to supplement. I don't know if extra progesterone is needed to support more than one baby or not.

Redbean: Wow - 5! That's just incredible. I though that identical twins were still kind of rare, even with IVF. Hopefully your body can regulate what it can handle. Thinking of you and hoping for the best outcome.

Emmi: FX for a great scan and test results! We have not decided if we will try again, but you are definitely inspiring for us! Did you have to do many cycles to get to this one?

AFM: I started bleeding yesterday. I did all my crying a couple weeks ago when things were looking bad, so now I'm just glad that this isn't dragging on forever and that my body is starting to get back to normal. It's been like a slightly heavy AF, but not too bad. I go in for bloodwork tomorrow and should hear from the RE in the afternoon about what's next.


----------



## Bebe2

Amy: Looks like things are going well for you too! FX for a great scan in the next week or two.


----------



## Emmi

Bebe2 said:


> Briss: Hope those follies keep growing!
> 
> Nobump: I don't know my AMH but in June the RE said my eggs were looking like a 38 year old (which is good considering I'm 42), but that can change quickly at my age. FX for you and hoping AF stays far away.
> 
> Letsgo: It sounds like things are going well! Looking forward to hearing good things after the scan.
> 
> Haleiwa: I was on 1.0 of Progesterone and I had three embies implanted. I think it all depends on what your body produces and what they think they need to supplement. I don't know if extra progesterone is needed to support more than one baby or not.
> 
> Redbean: Wow - 5! That's just incredible. I though that identical twins were still kind of rare, even with IVF. Hopefully your body can regulate what it can handle. Thinking of you and hoping for the best outcome.
> 
> Emmi: FX for a great scan and test results! We have not decided if we will try again, but you are definitely inspiring for us! Did you have to do many cycles to get to this one?
> 
> AFM: I started bleeding yesterday. I did all my crying a couple weeks ago when things were looking bad, so now I'm just glad that this isn't dragging on forever and that my body is starting to get back to normal. It's been like a slightly heavy AF, but not too bad. I go in for bloodwork tomorrow and should hear from the RE in the afternoon about what's next.

Ahhh, darling, so very sorry to hear that:cry: All so very tough and there is a grieving process with it all so take care:hugs:
Everything is so very raw at the moment but this is my 2nd IVF at 43, I will be 44 when my little peanut will be here. So give yourself time and see what they say at your review. IVF is so very tough so you do have to be in the right emotional head space. My cycle failed in Sept 2013 and then I cycled again in June 2014, I think that time between was right for me, not always the best thing to cycle again after the recommended 3 bleeds.
But keep us updated with what you decide to do.

X


----------



## Emmi

nobump said:


> Think I am out. Negative test. 2hr hold and fresh blood. Will test again in morning.
> 
> Emmi. 11 weeks. That's great. Xxxx

Ahhhh No bump, sorry to hear that, have been so rooting for you. Who knows what the morning will bring but thinking of you.:hugs:

Xxx


----------



## Redbean

Sorry to nobump and Bebe. I'm sure you've got a lot of mixed emotions right now. Glad you both still have a head about you. Keep coming here for all the virtual hugs!

Emmi, so jealous you'd even want wine! Does that mean your nausea is totally gone?

Letsgo, I think dropping the testing a bit is a great sign. So excited for that scan.bFingers crossed!

Afm, I still have a 20% chance of losing one or more. It's early in the game. But the twins are measuring a week ahead and the third is right on schedule. All well placed w healthy heart beats, so I think it's a stretch. 

Right now, we'd like to go for it. I'm healthy like a 20 yr old. I'm a former athlete, And though I'm lean I'm taller than average w strong muscles. We have a huge family who will help. I think I can do it. There's a wild card, though. I had precancerous cells removed yrs ago from cervix and there's a small chance that'll weaken it. So, while 3 isn't ideal and can be dangerous, and our entire lives will have to change, I just can't imagine reducing the twins (that's what we'd have to do) after I've seen them dancing around in there.

Oh, and the chance of getting pregnant w a pair of identical twins is 70,000,000 to 1! I don't even know what it is if throw in another fraternal, and it's even more rare w ivf, from which they can usually see splitting before transfer. No, we don't even pay attention to odds anymore!


----------



## Letsgo

Ah nobump it is amazing how thorough I can be while being awake for hours in the wee hours of night :). Very bummed to hear this might not be your cycle. I hope the time leading up to your appt passes quickly so you no longer have to wonder. 

Hoping all of you are well.


----------



## Emmi

Redbean said:


> Sorry to nobump and Bebe. I'm sure you've got a lot of mixed emotions right now. Glad you both still have a head about you. Keep coming here for all the virtual hugs!
> 
> Emmi, so jealous you'd even want wine! Does that mean your nausea is totally gone?
> 
> Letsgo, I think dropping the testing a bit is a great sign. So excited for that scan.bFingers crossed!
> 
> Afm, I still have a 20% chance of losing one or more. It's early in the game. But the twins are measuring a week ahead and the third is right on schedule. All well placed w healthy heart beats, so I think it's a stretch.
> Right now, we'd like to go for it. I'm healthy like a 20 yr old. I'm a former athlete, And though I'm lean I'm taller than average w strong muscles. We have a huge family who will help. I think I can do it. There's a wild card, though. I had precancerous cells removed yrs ago from cervix and there's a small chance that'll weaken it. So, while 3 isn't ideal and can be dangerous, and our entire lives will have to change, I just can't imagine reducing the twins (that's what we'd have to do) after I've seen  them dancing around in there.
> 
> Oh, and the chance of getting pregnant w a pair of identical twins is 70,000,000 to 1! I don't even know what it is if throw in another fraternal, and it's even more rare w ivf, from which they can usually see splitting before transfer. No, we don't even pay attention to odds anymore!

Ha, nope, still feeling nausea which is worse in the evenings. It's not stopping my appetite though, am wanting to eat for a family of 10:thumbup: I was out with friends last night and they were on the wine and boy oh boy it looked good:dohh:

That is something in your favour that you are so very fit and I love that you have a fabulous family that will help. I hope that the amazing 3 make it, yes it will be life changing but wow, what a precious gift from the universe. I really do think that if you are monitored and believe in your body, all is possible.

I really would have loved twins but will take this little peanut wholeheartedly but I believe in my body. I am not particular fit but walk and swim and my body has always done what it's supposed to, we needed ivf because of male factor issues.

So, here's hoping that we all get our happy ever afters, we really deserve them:hugs::hugs::happydance::happydance:

Xxx


----------



## Briss

a quick update, no miracles for me unfortunately after 6 days of stims on 450 menopur only 3 follicles seem to be growing (one on the side where I have a cyst so may not be accessible), the rest are small and does not look like they have time to catch up but I am still hoping. Will have one more scan over the weekend. I guess at this point I am just glad they carry on with the cycle and still hope for a positive outcome. I am trying to stay detached from the process cos up until EC there wont be any certainty as to whether I have any eggs and if I lost any to early O and up until ET I wont know if any embryos have survived so I have not cancelled any business trips yet and will deal with that when I get there. I have to be honest the fact that this is an NHS funded cycle takes so much pressure off, for some reason I'd be more upset now thinking how much money we are wasting. taking money worries out of this is huge actually. although I guess going forward it's just going to be a natural IVf for me


----------



## nobump

Briss I on my cycles it was right or left ovary that stimmed each time not both. Hopefully they will be able to get access at EC.

Redbean thanks for the virtual hugs. I wish you well. Triplets sound fab it is great you have support from your family. 

Emmi sorry but think I will savour my wine tomorrow night assuming negative is confirmed as expected. 

Bebe hope you get some answers from your appointment. let us know what your next steps are x
Xxxx


----------



## Aurora CHK

Hi all :hug: just checking in particularly to see about No Bump, still keeping everything crossed for tomo just in case - and also sending lots of love to everyone else - what an emotional time xxx <3 xxx


----------



## haleiwamama

Letsgo said:


> Hi Haleiwa,
> Sorry, I don't know anything about progesterone levels. My clinic does not give me those numbers and I've never asked for them, and I take my progesterone vaginally. Does your doc have reasons why he recommends only 1 baby for you? Is there a nurse you can contact and ask for further explanation for why your PIO would be lowered and what is the ideal range they are trying to reach? Perhaps more information will help you feel more at ease.

They want to reach 30-60, but I dont know why. People that do fresh transfers have progesterone levels in the hundreds, so its not like its bad. After some research I read some stories of women that had twins and had a lower level than I do... so it gave me some peace of mind...

Emmi, my doctor IS AN IDIOT! I should have never switched to his clinic!

Bebe2, thank you so much for the feedback! Very helpful!


----------



## haleiwamama

Oh ladies, today is going to fry my brain! I'm 6dp5dt today and didnt have any more pregnancy tests, so I peed on a cheapie LH stick... and there's a line... I know some people say that you can use those as pregnancy tests because they also measure HCG HOWEVER, Im also on Climara patches (estradiol)... can the posituve be caused by the patch or does this mean Im pregnant? 

Im going out of my mind!!


----------



## nobump

Aurora CHK said:


> Hi all :hug: just checking in particularly to see about No Bump, still keeping everything crossed for tomo just in case - and also sending lots of love to everyone else - what an emotional time xxx <3 xxx

Thanks aurora. Sadly full AF has appeared. But will go get blood test done to complete the cycle. Out for food tonight but sticking to soft drinks in case there is a miracle. 

X


----------



## Briss

I am getting even more depressed, one of my follicles has grown bigger than the rest and my LH is rising despite cetrotide so I think my body is gearing to ovulate despite all the medication. I feel like the history is about to repeat itself and we may lose one egg to early O. why is this happening to me all the time? Why would they not give me indomethacin to prevent ovulation between the trigger and EG? I know indomethacin is mainly used in natural cycle but what's stopping them to use it here? we have waited almost a year to try again and having exactly the same result would be a disaster, I barely survived our second failed IVF 

sorry for being so negative, I just do not know what to do, they seem to be determined to carry on even if we end up with just one egg but one egg from a natural cycle and domical follicle cannot be compared to an egg from a stim cycle, the quality wont be there. just so upsetting 

*nobump*, I am so sorry about AF. let us know how your blood test goes, still hoping for a miracle for you.


----------



## nobump

Negative confirmed. Bleeding heavier nurse started talking to me about donar eggs when i was getting blood drawn and I was telling her I was bleeding. She was saying it was unlikely that this would be successful. 

Briss can't believe this is happening to you. Don't understand why they don't give you the meds. Xxxxx


----------



## Briss

*nobump*, I am really sorry about your cycle, I so wished it to be a success cos you have been through so much already. we really deserve a break. take some time to come to terms with it, it's not the end you just need to think of a different strategy. I so hope your clinic can offer some other avenue. I think I already made up my mind that for me it's going to be natural IVF, something is not right with my ovaries and despite decent AMH they just do not respond to stims and my body wants to ovulate regardless of any suppression so i think i should get the doctors to work along with my body not against it.

Had another scan today and not looking good. Only 2 follicles ready for trigger so ideally need one more day of stims but if we wait we may lose the largest follicle. They told me its rare but clearly it happened to me before. They will make the decision later today. All very sad. The only good thing is my lining. Was told it's the best he has seen today

been begging for indometacin cos i am a believer it helps to keep follicles from rapturing between the trigger and egg collection. they game me the whole pack :) I think just to calm me down cos the doc said he does not think it will help but he sees no harm in trying. 

am just seating here anxciously waiting for the call that will decide the outcome of this cycle


----------



## Redbean

Sorry to hear, ladies, but maybe fall-the most fertile time for women--will turn things around. 

Briss, that lining is so important. I only had a few eggs but a fabulous lining--so good the eggs just wanted to replicate! Focus on that positive and good luck these next few days/weeks.


----------



## Briss

more bad news for me, my LH went up yesterday and they want to abandon the cycle :( the problem is I do not know if I can get the NHS funding refunded so we could try again. if we can't get the funding then we should take the risk and go head with EC on Monday. I do not understand why they did not pick on my rising LH yesterday, they should have probably triggered me yesterday. Why does not cetrotide work to supress my LH? I am supposed to make a decision tomorrow but I am really lost, if we abandon this cycle I am not sure there is any point in doing any more stim cycles, 2 failed cycles where I do not even get to EC is not a good record.


----------



## nobump

Oh briss can't believe what you are saying. Hopefully youwwill get another nhs cycle sounds as if they missed something. 

Redbean think I will need a few cycles before things return to normal. We are away in October for DH 50th so you never now.... had a good day with family today. Going to have a nap then drive home. Miss DH being able to drive...


Xxxx


----------



## Briss

nobump, I think it's more to do with my body cos this protocol is for 9-10 days of stims and my LH just went up too early after 7 days of stims, it's probably too early to trigger. i think me and cetrotide just do not get alone, i need some other LH suppressor or a different protocol or probably just a natural IVF (which is not funded by the NHS so not an option at the moment). I am glad I detached myself from this process early on because I did feel things were not going well so at least I am not crying (yet). 

my OPK is still negative actually but the line is getting darker so maybe we can still make it on Monday with 2 eggs, I really hate the idea of going through stims again it does not do any good to my body long term. I will trigger tonight and check with the clinic tomorrow if there are any news on the funding options. they told me to come very early on Monday for a scan to see if we lost one follicle and I guess if there are still 2 we can go ahead with EC and if one is lost then probably better to cancel the cycle. so very sad


----------



## Emmi

Hello Aurora, good to hear from you, really hope that you are doing okay.

No bump, so sorry to hear that, all very heartbreaking. Give yourself time and then see where your journey will take you.

Ahhhh Briss, words fail me. All so crappy and I admire your analytical thinking Hon, it's good to be able to look at everything logically but the hurt and the disappointment doesn't go away and I really feel for you.
Hoping for a miracle for you, anything can happen in this game. 2 eggs are 2eggs and it just takes one golden one to make it.

Xxx


----------



## nobump

Briss good luck for tomorrow mornings scan. Hope you manage to get both eggs.

I'm going to head back to work tomorrow. Hopefully folk will ask about my holiday last week and not why I was off beforehand. 

I am intrigued by youe natural cycle not sure if anywhere in glasgow offer this. Don't think my body can cope with another round of down regging.


----------



## Letsgo

Nobump, I hope you are right and your coworkers don't get curious. Good luck to you as you return. I am so sorry this cycle did not work out for you.

Briss, best wishes for Monday. If it does not go as planned, I hope you can get some answers about future attempts.


----------



## Briss

We had a bit of a miracle this morning. The scan showed that the follicle was irregular shape which means the egg was trying to get away but they got it right in time!! And 3 more!!!!!!! I am still in shock I asked them all about 20 times if they really got the eggs just could not believe it. Obviously its hard to say if they fertilise but I think the large one at least has very good chances. I am in so much pain at the moment. Ovaries are really sore I can't even walk. I also bleed red. Is this normal?


----------



## Plex

Just popped in to see if it was possible for me to catch up lol :) but just saw ur post Briss -:happydance: Amazing number of eggies hun as I knew u didnt think u'd have many at all, bet ur dead chuffed??? :D nows just the wait for the call. did the give a rough time when that would be 2moro? xxx


----------



## Briss

Plex, Thanks! we have asked for IMSI this time so if eggs are mature I am hoping they will do that. we won't know until tomorrow afternoon I think. I was told to call them if I do not hear before 2 pm.


----------



## Redbean

Briss, I think a little bleeding is normal. I wore a pad home for that reason. Congrats on those eggs! See, I knew things would fall together;)


----------



## nobump

Briss that's great numbers! Hope you get all fertilised! 

I had some bleeding after EC as well.


----------



## Briss

ladies, I am in so much pain, I did not realise this could happen. I can barely breathe, any movement whatsoever including breathing causes so much pain, called the clinic but they just told me to go to A&E, not very helpful. I was reading on line and seems like sometimes EC can be very traumatic. paracetamol does not really do anything. will see if it gets better over night if not DH and I will have to go to A&E although not sure what they can do


----------



## Letsgo

Briss, take whatever they give you up to the limits as needed. Is this worse than what you've had before for ER? I'd go in for help in the morning if you can. You should be able to breathe, and if you are at risk for ohss then you want to get that under control fast.


----------



## nobump

You should be ok to take cocodomol. The problem with paracetamol is it doesn't help with immediate pain relief. Hope a&e are able to help. Might be better to phone nhs24 to get an out of hours appointment rather than waiting in a&e though.
Xxx


----------



## Briss

I went to a&e last night and they immediately admitted me to the hospital :( but even morphine did not help with the pain. waiting for a scan


----------



## Briss

Just got a call from lab, none of the eggs fertilised...


----------



## Redbean

Ugh, Briss, no words. Rest up and take care of yourself now.


----------



## Emmi

Briss said:


> Just got a call from lab, none of the eggs fertilised...

Ohhh Briss words just fail me. :cry: I am just very sorry to hear that. So very cruel what you have been through.

Take care, look after yourself and hugs to you:hugs:

Xxx


----------



## nobump

Briss, I too am lost for words.... sending you hugs....

Did they offer any explanation? 

Xxxxx


----------



## Briss

that's not the end of bad news :( after various tests and scans they found the reason for my terrible pain - I have blood inside my abdomen and most likely from my right ovary following EC. what did they do to my right ovary to make it bleed? shocking I was so happy yesterday. now I wish they'd cancelled the cycle I'd be so much better off now. my options are either wait it out hoping my body will absorb all this blood or have a laparoscopy to clean the mess


----------



## Letsgo

Briss, what a nightmare! I am so very sorry to hear all of this. Hopefully they will give you enough information to make the best decision for how to fix this new mess.


----------



## nobump

Briss hope the blood absorbs.

Is your cyst on your left ovary?

Has the pain got better? 

Xxx


----------



## Aurora CHK

Oh gosh Briss, you poor honey, what an awful, traumatic, cruel and unfair turn of events. I'm sending you lots of love and hope xx


----------



## Bebe2

Just catching up on everyone . . .

Nobump: So sorry to hear your news; sending you lots of hugs and good wishes if you are trying again!

Briss: Ugh! So sorry to hear about this cycle. This business is hard enough without additional things going awry. I hope that the blood has drained and that you are recovering from the pain. Sending you lots of hugs!

Are there some scans this week? Hope everyone is doing well. I had a really long period but my body is back to normal and Hcg is back to normal non-pregnant level. We will meet with the RE soon for review; I'm hoping for Friday.


----------



## Briss

Thanks ladies, am recovering at home but a week later the blood is still there so not sure how long it is going to take. today's scan showed that everything just looks abnormal :( 

I am looking at our next option - natural IVF cycle abroad. I have found a clinic in Czech republic, although it's not clear yet how my body is going to recover from this but I really need to focus on something except possible side effects. it's shockingly cheap, they can do a cycle with low stims for 830 euro... compared to 5-6K in the UK!!


----------



## nobump

Briss, hope the bleeding stops soon, when are you due to go in for another scan.

That sounds really cheap for a cycle.... and you get a holiday as well!!!

I have my WTF appointment next week, went to my GP today, got a prescription for more folic acid and iron tablets and getting my bloods checked including day 21 again..... if we want to take a break from TTC then she will put me on the pill to help reduce my bleeding due to my fibroid.... think we will need to have a heart to heart after the WTF appointment....


Bebe hope you have a productive meeting on Friday.

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## Emmi

Hello Ladies,

Bebe, glad that your body is recovering. I so hope that your review can offer some solutions in going forward. Here's hoping that they can put measures in place to get you that bfp.

No bump, same for you, I hope the review throws up some solutions. Sometimes a break from all of this is really vital. Your relationship goes on the back burner and ttc and ivf becomes your life, it can be so very tough.

Briss, glad that you are resting up and looking after yourself. Am glad that you are looking forwards, its a great way of dealing with it all. That sounds amazingly cheap so that's fabulous. A lot of ladies I know have used a clinic called Serum in Athens and got pregnant but of course I don't know if it's right for you and I don't know of costs. 

How are you Redbean (have really been wondering how you are???), Lets go, Amy, Plex and Aurora??? Sending love and hugs.

I had my scan yesterday, am 13 weeks today. Peanut was asleep and we had to wake it up, watching little one wake up was too magical for words, so adorable and boy did I sob. It's one of life's miracles that I have my hubby and my baby growing in me!! Incredible. Gawd bless science!!

Xxx


----------



## Letsgo

Hi, 

managed to get locked out of my account again. bleh.

nobump, I hope you get some useful answers to help guide your decisions. Taking a break may seem like giving up, but you will know what you need.

Briss, I hope the bleeding calms down and you are able to get more comfortable. What a misery. 

Emmi, all that sounds lovely. In a few months you will do everything to avoid waking that bean, but until then, bring on the sugar juice and watch the dancing. Here comes the honeymoon trimester! 

Last week I had my 7 week scan at the clinic. I couldn't look at the screen until I heard "and there's the heartbeat." my husband just about leapt out of his chair to look. I had us both ready for failure since any symptoms I have can be due to the hormone meds. So far, so good. I return in a week for my 'graduation' scan and after that transition to my OB. Had prenatal labs drawn. boring, boring. Tired and heartburn-y, heading to sleep. 

Hope all the lurkers and posters are doing well this week.


----------



## amy8686

Congrats Letsgo! That's awesome. And Emmi, I know what you mean about sobbing at the scan! We had our "graduation" scan a few days ago and I was holding it together until we saw the baby wiggling around and doing flips. Amazing.

We're finally sharing the news with everyone this week. I'm going to tell my students tomorrow, which should be fun. It's feeling more and more real.

Hope you're all doing well.


----------



## Emmi

Ahhhh Lets go, that's wonderful news. I couldn't look at the scan either ay my 7/8 week scan. It was only when the nurse said congratulations that I dared to look. Too funny about your hubby, it's so lovely for them too.

Amy, so lovely to hear from you. And isn't it incredible to see Baba moving and stretching, it's so beautiful. I keep rubbing my tummy thinking that at a miracle is happening.
We have started to tell people but we think we'll do the Facebook thing at Christmas time, it's a nice time to share our very happy news.

Yep, it's starting to feel real indeed. Amazing. I bet your students will be over the moon.

Xxx


----------



## lizzie78

Hello ladies, just wanted to pop by and say congrats on all the happy scans, I'm so happy for you all.


----------



## Emmi

lizzie78 said:


> Hello ladies, just wanted to pop by and say congrats on all the happy scans, I'm so happy for you all.

Hello Lizzie:flower:,

How are you??? I hope all is good and that your hopefully cycling again soon. Xxx:hugs:


----------



## Bebe2

Letsgo / Emmi / Amy: Congratulations on all the great scans!! So amazing to see a little creature in there with a heartbeat and movement!

Redbean: How are you doing? Are you feeling ok these days?

AFM: Our follow up appointment is scheduled for next Thursday. The follow ups get last priority with scheduling, but that's ok because I'd rather they give me all the attention when I'm going through a cycle! We will discuss whether we'll go for it again. If it wasn't so expensive I think it wouldn't be a hard decision. This last cycle cost $16k U.S. That's just crazy. Briss, maybe we should be flying over to the Czech Republic too!


----------



## Redbean

Hi ladies! I've been so tired and so sick w so many appointments I've not had the energy to get online. Doing much better now. Trying to gain weight. It's so hard! I have to gain 30 pounds in 8 weeks. Yikes. 

I'm 11 weeks, 6 days. Babes are healthy. Found out the identicals are girls during a genetics test. Doc couldn't get to baby c so we will have to wait. But we've told work and friends, so now all the cool stories about triplets and identicals are streaming in, and we are excited. 

Congrats on the scan, Letsgo!! So exciting. And, don't worry, I'm sure those symptoms will sink in:)


----------



## Redbean

Ps: I've had such a rough time of things: vomiting, extreme constipation and hemmoroids, a uti, migraines, yeast infection, back pain...

If anyone has any secret wish for multiples, think again!;) letsgo, maybe you will get lucky and not have any of it.


----------



## Aurora CHK

:wave: <3


----------



## Letsgo

Oh dear, Redbean, that is awful. Good luck to you on gaining that weight! Wish that that part was at least fun, but it doesn't sound like it possibly can be with your symptoms. Guess you will be getting tons of extra hormones from your girls, too. So glad to hear all are doing well. 

Hoping all of you are taking care and enjoying the start of the school year, fall, and everything that goes with it. I get to travel in a few weeks to see my family and see some autumn leaves!


----------



## lizzie78

Nobump, think it's your WTF appointment today? Just wanted to wish you luck and hope you post to tell us what is said xxx

Hope all you other lovely ladies are doing well. 

xxx


----------



## nobump

Thanks lizzie. Apt later today. Not looking forward to it. We took today off and stayed in a hotel last night. Chilled out this morning in hotel jacuzzi and steam room.... no point avoiding now..... my acu guy mentioned herbs I coulf try. Not sure. Will see how today goes x


----------



## Briss

*nobump*, best of luck with today's appointment. I hope you will get some positive and instructive information and will feel hopeful again


----------



## nobump

Sorry to disappoint. ... as we have male and female factors looks like ivf is only option. ... if we do another cycle it will cost 5 grand. Or we could look at donor eggs or donor embryos but don't think that's for us. Will see what my day 21 bloods come back with... may also looks at getting fsh checked again. Fsh and lh were ok in 2010. 

Not sure about dhea. ... will continue coq10 and folic acid for now x


----------



## Emmi

Redbean said:


> Ps: I've had such a rough time of things: vomiting, extreme constipation and hemmoroids, a uti, migraines, yeast infection, back pain...
> 
> If anyone has any secret wish for multiples, think again!;) letsgo, maybe you will get lucky and not have any of it.

So sorry that you are having such a hideous time of it all but here's hoping that when you hold your beautiful babies in your arms, all will be worth it. Carrying one is a job in itself let alone 3:dohh: But glad that all 3 are doing well and growing as they should, very exciting.:hugs: xxx


----------



## Emmi

nobump said:


> Sorry to disappoint. ... as we have male and female factors looks like ivf is only option. ... if we do another cycle it will cost 5 grand. Or we could look at donor eggs or donor embryos but don't think that's for us. Will see what my day 21 bloods come back with... may also looks at getting fsh checked again. Fsh and lh were ok in 2010.
> 
> Not sure about dhea. ... will continue coq10 and folic acid for now x

It's so not fair how much we have to pay, we have spent about 15k altogether...... So hideous how much the costs are.:dohh:

Also try taking fish oils, not cod liver but omega oils, I am sure that really helped my overall well being.

One day at a time, this journey is one hell of a ride.

Xxx


----------



## Emmi

Briss said:


> *nobump*, best of luck with today's appointment. I hope you will get some positive and instructive information and will feel hopeful again

How are you Briss?? How are you doing??

X


----------



## Briss

nobump, what about doing IVF abroad? it's cheaper. also maybe you can consider natural IVF?

Emmi, thank you! tbh, I am not that great. I am still in a bit of pain, mainly ovaries. am seeing a doc at a different hospital tomorrow for second opinion. slightly scared of what he may say or see on the scan. I must believe IVF is still going to be an option for us after I recover.


----------



## amy8686

Oh my goodness Redbean - your symptoms sound terrible. But I'm still so happy that you are carrying healthy babies. :) The discomfort will soon be a distant memory!


----------



## Letsgo

Question for the ladies ahead of me. At what point in pregnancy did you stop progesterone/estrogen if you were taking?

Had my final scan at RE office, moving to regular Ob next week. RE said I can stop both hormones (9w0d) but this is different from what they've told me in the past and I'm pretty nervous about it. Going to call today and get confirmation, but thinking I still have some meds left and as irritating as it is to take, I don't want to cut off that support yet if the placenta hasn't taken over. I don't trust my body to do normal things like make hormones and babies. Fret fret.


----------



## Emmi

Letsgo said:


> Question for the ladies ahead of me. At what point in pregnancy did you stop progesterone/estrogen if you were taking?
> 
> Had my final scan at RE office, moving to regular Ob next week. RE said I can stop both hormones (9w0d) but this is different from what they've told me in the past and I'm pretty nervous about it. Going to call today and get confirmation, but thinking I still have some meds left and as irritating as it is to take, I don't want to cut off that support yet if the placenta hasn't taken over. I don't trust my body to do normal things like make hormones and babies. Fret fret.

My clinic told me that I needed to take them (progesterone) right up until the end of the 12th week. I was on 4 a day but gradually cut down to 2 and then 1 for the actual week 12.
If you feel really unsure, question them about it, you need to feel sure in what they are telling you to do.:hugs:

X


----------



## Emmi

Briss said:


> nobump, what about doing IVF abroad? it's cheaper. also maybe you can consider natural IVF?
> 
> Emmi, thank you! tbh, I am not that great. I am still in a bit of pain, mainly ovaries. am seeing a doc at a different hospital tomorrow for second opinion. slightly scared of what he may say or see on the scan. I must believe IVF is still going to be an option for us after I recover.

How did your appointment go Briss?? Are you feeling any better Hon??
I really hope that your new Dr has given advice on a way forward.:hugs:

X


----------



## nobump

Briss, I think we need time to digest the information, IVF abroad is not really an option, my husbands holidays are not flexible.... not sure if a natural cycle would work for us as my eggs were not good with stimulation so not sure if I would get any good eggs on a natural cycle... Will see what my blood test show over the next few weeks.. Will go back to NTNP... 

Emmi, will try and pick some up and add them to my list of things to take.

Redbean, are you feeling any better?

Letsgo, hope you enjoy your travels.

Sorry if missed anyone xx


----------



## Redbean

Letsgo said:


> Question for the ladies ahead of me. At what point in pregnancy did you stop progesterone/estrogen if you were taking?
> 
> Had my final scan at RE office, moving to regular Ob next week. RE said I can stop both hormones (9w0d) but this is different from what they've told me in the past and I'm pretty nervous about it. Going to call today and get confirmation, but thinking I still have some meds left and as irritating as it is to take, I don't want to cut off that support yet if the placenta hasn't taken over. I don't trust my body to do normal things like make hormones and babies. Fret fret.

I was supposed to go for 10 weeks but had to stop at 9 bc I started reacting to it as an overdose. If you are really constipated, you're prob producing enough of your own prog to stop. My doc says any use after 8 weeks is really just padding.


----------



## Redbean

Hi ladies. Nausea is every three days on then three off. Trying to gain weight. Still a pound under. Today I consumed 2500 calories and still not gaining! Wtf?

No bump, I had ice cream today w a childhood friend who is pg w triplets, as well. She tried 4 cycles of ivf w no success. Docs told her less than 20% chance of ever having children! even w donor eggs. On the fifth time, three!

Keep the hope ladies. Even if ivf isn't the answer, something could always happen!


----------



## Briss

Redbean, thanks for the story, getting lucky on 5th IVF gives me hope.

*afm,* had my "second opinion appointment" with a senior consultant and it seems like things are going in the right direction. he agreed with UCLH that not doing a lap was the right way to go about it, and there is every hope that things will heal in about 6-8 weeks. seems like this could have happened to anyone, I was just unlucky. even then, the risks are still there until the blood is fully absorbed so i should be careful and take things easy. We should not TTC this month which is disappointing although considering the pain not sure I am up to it anyway. 

I went back to RMU today for a follow up and finally saw a consultant (not the usual junior doctors). apparently I was not supposed to go back to work... I need rest to ensure things do not get worse so i am back on sick leave for another week. they wanted to discharge me but I asked for another follow up appointment because I really want to make sure blood is completely gone and ovaries work normally. but so far so good, the blood is reducing, the ovaries have gone back to normal size but they still do not appear normal yet, there are cysts with blood but these should be resolved in a month or so. the pain is still there and surprisingly my right shoulder pain is also related to the incident. I feel a bit more optimistic but I guess I need to wait and see how things are going next couple of cycles.


----------



## nobump

Mixed feelings about docs today. Day 21 showed I ovulated. Going to get fsh rechecked. Doc thinks they will be okay. She recommends that we pay for a private consult at an ivf clinic... she did say as I am type A personality I am struggling with things as I can control this process and can't plan things. 

She also recommend that we take a break from everything for a while.


----------



## Plex

OMG Briss :cry: What a bloody horrendous experience! I really hope you are physically feeling better now? Made me cry for you reading it - rest up and i hope ur follow up scan shows all the blood has cleared up. :hugs: Thinking of you hun :hugs: xx


----------



## Briss

Plex, thanks very much. it's a nightmare, one day pain gets better the next it gets worse. I am glad to be at home cos last couple of days I could not even walk. on top of that it does not look like I will be ovulating normally cos it's CD10 and my CBFM is still on low which never happened before.


----------



## Plex

Glad u are back home now - although still not out of the woods by the sound of it :( Ur body has been through a lot so it may take a couple of cycles to get back to normal :hugs: not nice in any way :nope: 

Do u have another appointment with ur RE booked in soon did u say in an earlier post? xx


----------



## Letsgo

Redbean said:


> I was supposed to go for 10 weeks but had to stop at 9 bc I started reacting to it as an overdose. If you are really constipated, you're prob producing enough of your own prog to stop. My doc says any use after 8 weeks is really just padding.

Oh hells, Redbean, now I'm worried I'm not constipated enough! Must be all the dried pineapple rings I've been eating. Have to ration them, but the Mideast market gets such good ones I really don't want to stop. 

Regular OB said to cut down to one a day for the progesterone, but keep on through week 12, for no actual reason based on labs though. She just likes it? Especially for IVF babies. So, I will power through any irritation for a few more weeks.


----------



## Redbean

Haha, pineapple will do it! I actually got terrible itching all the sudden at 8.5 weeks from the suppositories, which made me think it was time to stop. If it's no bother, then why not keep on it.


----------



## Aurora CHK

Ladies, we can't leave this epic thread on a post about suppositories, right? :haha: 

Love to everyone :hug:


----------



## Plex

:haha: Im actually choking with laughter here!!!! :haha:


----------



## Emmi

Ha, naaaaah, not suppositories !!!

How is everyone???? Please update.

I have been involved in appointments, scans, waiting for downs tests etc. All okay so far, am 4 and half months today which is very exciting. I am waiting for the date for the big 20 week scan, I just pray all is okay. My belly is getting quite big which I love as it means Peanut is growing.

How is everyone else???? Hope all is okay with our pregnant ladies and that you other ladies are looking at other steps to that BFP.

Xxxx


----------



## Plex

Emmi - omg really cant get over how far gone u are! Ive been in my own little bubble for the past few months . When is ur 20wk scan then? Do u catch urself stroking ur belly? lol I never really thought about all that before i got pregnant but when i was thats all i did :D 

Have u been getting extra scans? Have u told everyone yet too? Sorry for lots of questions :dohh: xx


----------



## Emmi

Plex said:


> Emmi - omg really cant get over how far gone u are! Ive been in my own little bubble for the past few months . When is ur 20wk scan then? Do u catch urself stroking ur belly? lol I never really thought about all that before i got pregnant but when i was thats all i did :D
> 
> Have u been getting extra scans? Have u told everyone yet too? Sorry for lots of questions :dohh: xx

I LOVE stroking my belly!! Love that Peanut is in there. In the evening, I expose belly and play music to it, hope Baba appreciates it.
I have extra scans and extra appointments because of my age and IVF, and my hospital, midwives, nurses and consultant have all been amazing.:happydance: So all good. Just waiting for the date for my 20 week scan, excited but so nervous.

News has filtered out, my hubby had a big opening for his art exhibition and he told the whole world:dohh: We haven't done the Facebook thing, we may do at Christmas or just wait until Peanut is here.

But how are you?? Any news on what you are looking at next??

Xxx


----------



## Redbean

Hey, ladies, good to hear from you!

I am 16 weeks today and am the size of a 8 mo pregnancy. It gets harder every day to do anything. Have sciatic and hip pain plus nightly headaches that make sleeping difficult and skin feels so stretched it might pop. But I can feel all three in there moving around. It's wild when they all go at once! AND they are all girls!

Have been a bit weepy last week. The identical twins are in the early stages of twin to twin transfusion syndrome (very dangerous) and Baby C is so tucked away we can't do any Downs tests on her. Every day is nerve wracking. Otherwise, they appear healthy: growing in top percentile w all their organs working. 

But, Emmi, glad your pg is so positive. Enjoy these wonderful and glowing days!

How are you others doing? Any good news? Please?


----------



## nobump

Hi all good to hear your pregnancies are progressing. 

Red what does that mean for the twins? 

Taking a break from thinking about ivf. Doing acu and tcm. DH is 50 this week heading to London for a few days. Just relaxing and eating ans drinking what I want. May think about a private cycle in the new year.


----------



## lizzie78

Ha ha aurora too funny! :haha:

Emmi, amazing news, glad everything is going well for you and peanut :kiss:

Redbean, some of that sounds scary and another part sounds really positive. Hope that babies stay healthy :hugs:

Plex - could luck with this cycle chick, keeping everything crossed for you :flower:

Aurora - as I said in my diary, would be awesome to cycle with you again and our kids can rock being the eldest and 'know-it-alls' in their school years :thumbup:

Nobump - Sounds like a good time to have a rest from the whole IVF thing before deciding on your next steps. Maybe you will end up with Aurora and me in Jan. Hope you enjoy London - hard not to! :flower:

As for me, I was planning to do a FET starting this week but have delayed it until Jan. I'm a little bit sad but feel like it's the right thing to do. I can sort myself and a few things in my life out and hopefully be able to give it my all in January.

Lovely to catch up with you all again xxxx


----------



## nobump

There is an article in rhe times today say Fet babies are more*sociable. From study in China. Also mentioned new technique for growing the eggs pre transfer. ... putting them back inside the vagina in a container.... costs would be less.

Think I need to talk myself ans hubby round ti another cycle. This one would have to be private. ... be could to have cycle buddies. Xxx


----------



## Emmi

Redbean said:


> Hey, ladies, good to hear from you!
> 
> I am 16 weeks today and am the size of a 8 mo pregnancy. It gets harder every day to do anything. Have sciatic and hip pain plus nightly headaches that make sleeping difficult and skin feels so stretched it might pop. But I can feel all three in there moving around. It's wild when they all go at once! AND they are all girls!
> 
> Have been a bit weepy last week. The identical twins are in the early stages of twin to twin transfusion syndrome (very dangerous) and Baby C is so tucked away we can't do any Downs tests on her. Every day is nerve wracking. Otherwise, they appear healthy: growing in top percentile w all their organs working.
> 
> But, Emmi, glad your pg is so positive. Enjoy these wonderful and glowing days!
> 
> How are you others doing? Any good news? Please?

I have been a nervous wreck with must one so my heart goes out to you with 3. One day at a time and as my mum keeps telling me, keep the faith that all will be okay.
Keep looking after yourself lovely lady, just a few months to go.

Xxx


----------



## Emmi

nobump said:


> Hi all good to hear your pregnancies are progressing.
> 
> Red what does that mean for the twins?
> 
> Taking a break from thinking about ivf. Doing acu and tcm. DH is 50 this week heading to London for a few days. Just relaxing and eating ans drinking what I want. May think about a private cycle in the new year.

Good to hear from you No bump. A break is just as good for you and the New year is good time to be planning and new cycle. Enjoy hubby's 50th:happydance:

Xxx


----------



## Emmi

lizzie78 said:


> Ha ha aurora too funny! :haha:
> 
> Emmi, amazing news, glad everything is going well for you and peanut :kiss:
> 
> Redbean, some of that sounds scary and another part sounds really positive. Hope that babies stay healthy :hugs:
> 
> Plex - could luck with this cycle chick, keeping everything crossed for you :flower:
> 
> Aurora - as I said in my diary, would be awesome to cycle with you again and our kids can rock being the eldest and 'know-it-alls' in their school years :thumbup:
> 
> Nobump - Sounds like a good time to have a rest from the whole IVF thing before deciding on your next steps. Maybe you will end up with Aurora and me in Jan. Hope you enjoy London - hard not to! :flower:
> 
> As for me, I was planning to do a FET starting this week but have delayed it until Jan. I'm a little bit sad but feel like it's the right thing to do. I can sort myself and a few things in my life out and hopefully be able to give it my all in January.
> 
> Lovely to catch up with you all again xxxx

Like I said Honey, January is a good time to start. Having a break is a really positive thing, waiting until you are ready is a really wise thing. Enjoy these next few months as January will be here before you know it.:happydance:

Xxx


----------



## Redbean

Looks like you ladies will have a nice Jan group. It's a good time to be pg!

Sadly, I found out I have twin to twin transfusion syndrome. We have to travel to Philadelphia for a consult and maybe surgery to try to save the twins, but prospects aren't all that great. I'm a mess, but trying not to worry about it until I know more on Tuesday. 

This is why you don't want to wish for twins, only to possibly lose them so far along. I'm so invested in these little girls that I'm not sure how I'll deal if I lose one or more.


----------



## lizzie78

Redbean, my heart goes out to your and your DH. I hope that the consult in Philadelphia results in a positive action xxx


----------



## Emmi

Redbean said:


> Looks like you ladies will have a nice Jan group. It's a good time to be pg!
> 
> Sadly, I found out I have twin to twin transfusion syndrome. We have to travel to Philadelphia for a consult and maybe surgery to try to save the twins, but prospects aren't all that great. I'm a mess, but trying not to worry about it until I know more on Tuesday.
> 
> This is why you don't want to wish for twins, only to possibly lose them so far along. I'm so invested in these little girls that I'm not sure how I'll deal if I lose one or more.

I am so hoping for the most positive outcome for you Redbean, my heart really does go out to you. Thinking of you and sending you all the positive thoughts that I can to make sure all will be okay.:hugs:

Xxxx


----------



## Plex

Emmi - haha :D stroking the bump just CANNOT be avoided!! Its kinda automatic and subconcious behaviour :D I used to play music to my bump too, he sings all the time and i wonder if playing all that music to him influenced him early on in any way lol

Exciting about ur 20week scan, will u just get told at ur next midwife appointment? Will u find out the gender?

Im now just about to take my last northisterone tablet and wait af (hopefully mon or tuesday) theni have my baseline scan on wed :) xx

Red - Sorry to hear about all the stress of t-to-t transfusion, it must be very scary time for you :hugs: I will be thinking of you this week and praying for a positive outcome :hugs: xx

Nobump - Really hope u and ur hubby enjoy ur time in london and that you are able to cycle again when you and ur hubby are ready :D xx


----------



## Emmi

Plex said:


> Emmi - haha :D stroking the bump just CANNOT be avoided!! Its kinda automatic and subconcious behaviour :D I used to play music to my bump too, he sings all the time and i wonder if playing all that music to him influenced him early on in any way lol
> 
> Exciting about ur 20week scan, will u just get told at ur next midwife appointment? Will u find out the gender?
> 
> Im now just about to take my last northisterone tablet and wait af (hopefully mon or tuesday) theni have my baseline scan on wed :) xx
> 
> Red - Sorry to hear about all the stress of t-to-t transfusion, it must be very scary time for you :hugs: I will be thinking of you this week and praying for a positive outcome :hugs: xx
> 
> Nobump - Really hope u and ur hubby enjoy ur time in london and that you are able to cycle again when you and ur hubby are ready :D xx

I think I also rub my bump so people don't think I have eaten too many pies!! With no clothes, bump looks quite defined but with clothes, just looks like I have raided the biscuit barrel :dohh:

Will be just having a scan next, the anomaly/ anatomy one so really hope to find out the gender. If Peanut doesn't play ball then I may have a private one. I also have a scan at the end of December just can't wait that long!!!

Oooooo so it's getting exciting for you though I know how nerve wracking it is too. Let this one be the one. :hugs:

Xxx


----------



## amy8686

How lovely to log in and see updates from you girls! I've been wondering how everyone is.

Redbean, I'm so sorry that you have to go through this. You will make it to the other side with some number of lovely babies, but the journey you're having to take to get there is so unfair. Keep us posted about your upcoming appointments... I hope you can find peace in whatever the outcome ends up being. 

Emmi, so exciting. :) I can't wait to hear the results when you know the gender! 

I'm glad to hear that some others of you are gearing up for the next round, and also that you're taking time off. I really value the fact that I took a year off from treatments before this IVF... our bodies and minds need some down time.

As for me, I'm enjoying just being a normal pregnant lady. I'm pretty big - the OHSS bloat just transitioned into baby bump - but at least it's round now, so it's clearer that I'm pregnant and didn't just eat too many donuts. (Mmmm, donuts.) I like Emmi's suggestion of rubbing my belly so it's more obvious that I'm pregnant... I may start doing that. I'm dealing with hip numbness and pain too, especially at night, but I'm not complaining. We're thrilled to just finally be on this road, doing things like setting up the nursery and picking names. It's starting to feel real, even.

Since I rarely check in here anymore but I'd love to keep tabs on you girls... are you all on Facebook? If you want to be FB friends, send me a private message about how to find you there! Or I can send you my info, but I'd rather not post it here.


----------



## Emmi

amy8686 said:


> How lovely to log in and see updates from you girls! I've been wondering how everyone is.
> 
> Redbean, I'm so sorry that you have to go through this. You will make it to the other side with some number of lovely babies, but the journey you're having to take to get there is so unfair. Keep us posted about your upcoming appointments... I hope you can find peace in whatever the outcome ends up being.
> 
> Emmi, so exciting. :) I can't wait to hear the results when you know the gender!
> 
> I'm glad to hear that some others of you are gearing up for the next round, and also that you're taking time off. I really value the fact that I took a year off from treatments before this IVF... our bodies and minds need some down time.
> 
> As for me, I'm enjoying just being a normal pregnant lady. I'm pretty big - the OHSS bloat just transitioned into baby bump - but at least it's round now, so it's clearer that I'm pregnant and didn't just eat too many donuts. (Mmmm, donuts.) I like Emmi's suggestion of rubbing my belly so it's more obvious that I'm pregnant... I may start doing that. I'm dealing with hip numbness and pain too, especially at night, but I'm not complaining. We're thrilled to just finally be on this road, doing things like setting up the nursery and picking names. It's starting to feel real, even.
> 
> Since I rarely check in here anymore but I'd love to keep tabs on you girls... are you all on Facebook? If you want to be FB friends, send me a private message about how to find you there! Or I can send you my info, but I'd rather not post it here.


Sooooo lovely to hear from you Amy:flower: Sounds like you have got over the worst and things are trying to settle. It's lovely to start to enjoy the pregnancy after all that we have been through. Hubby and I were looking at prams on Sunday, you would have thought it was diamonds or Caribbean cruises by my excitement!! Just love anything to do with planning for baba's arrival.

Have sent you a message on how to find me on FB :happydance:

Xxx


----------



## Redbean

Hi ladies. I think we should start a private FB group. Amy I will send you my info. 

I'm 17 weeks. We went to Philly Tuesday for 9 hrs of scans. They determined it is not affecting the twins' health so we are stable, home, and getting scanned twice weekly. We couldn't be happier to have avoided very dangerous surgery and three months of bed rest. There are a few other things they are watching as well: placenta previa (so no more bding:( and a velamentous cord. But babes are healthy. 

Emmi and Plex, it's amazing that you guys are so far ahead of me but still in that "bilateral or baby?" stage. I'm HUGE! I look and feel 7-8 months and can't breathe or eat anything larger than a snack. I'm pretty jealous and also a bit afraid of how big I'll get. 

I can't wait to get you other ladies on board, but I also hope you are taking this time to enjoy each other and life in general, too! Take care of yourselves first and foremost.


----------



## lanet

Red just wanted to comment, I also had placenta previa and a big bleed at 15 weeks from it. At my 20 week scan it had moved up and is no longer an issue. 
I also feel huge and am measuring ridiculously far along, and quite uncomfortable and a bit scared, so I understand that. And can't imagine an extra baby. I'm so happy to hear they look good right now. I always look for your updates. 
I'm glad the other preggos are doing well and moving right along. Good luck to the rest of you gearing up to go again.


----------



## Emmi

Redbean said:


> Hi ladies. I think we should start a private FB group. Amy I will send you my info.
> 
> I'm 17 weeks. We went to Philly Tuesday for 9 hrs of scans. They determined it is not affecting the twins' health so we are stable, home, and getting scanned twice weekly. We couldn't be happier to have avoided very dangerous surgery and three months of bed rest. There are a few other things they are watching as well: placenta previa (so no more bding:( and a velamentous cord. But babes are healthy.
> 
> Emmi and Plex, it's amazing that you guys are so far ahead of me but still in that "bilateral or baby?" stage. I'm HUGE! I look and feel 7-8 months and can't breathe or eat anything larger than a snack. I'm pretty jealous and also a bit afraid of how big I'll get.
> 
> I can't wait to get you other ladies on board, but I also hope you are taking this time to enjoy each other and life in general, too! Take care of yourselves first and foremost.

I am so very happy to hear that all 3 are doing good:hugs: that is truly amazing news and am sure you are both relieved :flower: Wow, no tango time for you guys now and I am sure when your 3 little one's are with you..... well may just be hard to fit it in :dohh:

I am 20 weeks next week and am really noticing changes now, bump is getting bigger and I have noticed my breathing is not brilliant when climbing stairs etc, I am asthmatic too so that doesn't help. But I am more than happy to put with anything!!

Hope all you other ladies are doing good???

Agree, a FB would be great!! Maybe a private one?? Have not announced it on FB just yet, may do at Christmas....I am just so nervous about it all but getting there slowly but surely.

Xxx


----------



## nobump

Redbean - I am so pleased that all is ok with your twins, no bd'ing... I agree with Emmi you may not be doing that for a while!

Amy, Emmi and Lanet, it is good to hear how you are progressing.

A private FB page would be good. 

I am feeling a little down at the moment, but that could be because the witch is visiting... have not felt much like posting.


----------



## Redbean

lanet said:


> Red just wanted to comment, I also had placenta previa and a big bleed at 15 weeks from it. At my 20 week scan it had moved up and is no longer an issue.
> I also feel huge and am measuring ridiculously far along, and quite uncomfortable and a bit scared, so I understand that. And can't imagine an extra baby. I'm so happy to hear they look good right now. I always look for your updates.
> I'm glad the other preggos are doing well and moving right along. Good luck to the rest of you gearing up to go again.

They did tell me that about 90% move up. I think the growing so fast is the scariest. Two days ago I was 36 inches around at the belly button. Today I am 40!


----------



## Emmi

nobump said:


> Redbean - I am so pleased that all is ok with your twins, no bd'ing... I agree with Emmi you may not be doing that for a while!
> 
> Amy, Emmi and Lanet, it is good to hear how you are progressing.
> 
> A private FB page would be good.
> 
> I am feeling a little down at the moment, but that could be because the witch is visiting... have not felt much like posting.

So sorry you are feeling down, time out from forums can be a really good thing as ttc takes over our lives. Hope you feel a wee bit chipper soon:hugs:

X


----------



## amy8686

Redbean, that's great news! Such a relief. Fingers crossed that the placenta goes where it's supposed to go, and the rest is a breeze.


----------



## Plex

Red - so pleased things arent as drastic as they thought :hugs: obviously still lots of monitoring but good news! Are u nearly 18 weeks? I can only imagine how full/uncomfortable u must feel already :hugs: with my lb it was hard to move around towards the end, walking, sleeping and everything else was difficult! I loved being pregnant, was lucky it was pretty uneventful! xx


Emmi - haha :D u made me laugh about the too many pies comment, i never thought of it that way round although i just did it all the time anyway - i even catch myself doing that now (touching my belly, yes its that big :haha:) and im not pregnant!! :dohh: had him like 3 and a half years ago too. V.hard to kick a habit :dohh: lolol xx

Amy - FB page sounds like a great idea :) Cant believe how much time has passed and how far along u are. Bet its such a lovely nursery - do u have everything u need yet or are u still buying? xx

Nobump - :hugs: take all the time u need hun - we're here when u need us. Did u and hubby have a nice time in london? xx

Afm, im on my 4th day of stimms and feeling no different at all. really concerned nothings going on but i suppose ill just have to wait till my scan on wed :grr: bloomin waiting!


----------



## Letsgo

I just caught up with this thread and I am so happy I did! I've been wondering how each of you ladies is getting along. 

Plex, fingers crossed for this round for you. Stimming and waiting and stimming some more is no fun. 
Redbean, your story continues to amaze me. I am so glad to hear that you are getting good care. It's pretty awful knowing all that can not go well. I hope you have found some aspects to enjoy as you take each hurdle. 
Emmi, I wore a maternity top when I visited my family at 11 weeks and told them. I couldn't help but touch that bump. Those tops are not flattering when you feel too big too early, but yes, better to have the truth out than have them thinking the (pie) alternative. Actually, pie sounds really good right now. 

I wore a costume at work Friday to tell those who didn't know yet, a homemade skeleton top with a baby outline in the middle. 

Best wishes for those gearing up for the next steps, whether it is a new round of treatment, a deserved break, or a new trimester.


----------



## Emmi

Plex said:


> Red - so pleased things arent as drastic as they thought :hugs: obviously still lots of monitoring but good news! Are u nearly 18 weeks? I can only imagine how full/uncomfortable u must feel already :hugs: with my lb it was hard to move around towards the end, walking, sleeping and everything else was difficult! I loved being pregnant, was lucky it was pretty uneventful! xx
> 
> 
> Emmi - haha :D u made me laugh about the too many pies comment, i never thought of it that way round although i just did it all the time anyway - i even catch myself doing that now (touching my belly, yes its that big :haha:) and im not pregnant!! :dohh: had him like 3 and a half years ago too. V.hard to kick a habit :dohh: lolol xx
> 
> Amy - FB page sounds like a great idea :) Cant believe how much time has passed and how far along u are. Bet its such a lovely nursery - do u have everything u need yet or are u still buying? xx
> 
> Nobump - :hugs: take all the time u need hun - we're here when u need us. Did u and hubby have a nice time in london? xx
> 
> Afm, im on my 4th day of stimms and feeling no different at all. really concerned nothings going on but i suppose ill just have to wait till my scan on wed :grr: bloomin waiting!

Wow, stimming again, how exciting and nerve wracking!! One day at a time Honey, wishing you all good things.

My belly has suddenly started to look more like a pregnancy bump and people are noticing. I think after years of being so envious of women rubbing their bumps, just so glad to have one of my own:happydance:

Xxx


----------



## Emmi

Letsgo said:


> I just caught up with this thread and I am so happy I did! I've been wondering how each of you ladies is getting along.
> 
> Plex, fingers crossed for this round for you. Stimming and waiting and stimming some more is no fun.
> Redbean, your story continues to amaze me. I am so glad to hear that you are getting good care. It's pretty awful knowing all that can not go well. I hope you have found some aspects to enjoy as you take each hurdle.
> Emmi, I wore a maternity top when I visited my family at 11 weeks and told them. I couldn't help but touch that bump. Those tops are not flattering when you feel too big too early, but yes, better to have the truth out than have them thinking the (pie) alternative. Actually, pie sounds really good right now.
> 
> I wore a costume at work Friday to tell those who didn't know yet, a homemade skeleton top with a baby outline in the middle.
> 
> Best wishes for those gearing up for the next steps, whether it is a new round of treatment, a deserved break, or a new trimester.

Ha, pies are always good, just not too many as I have learnt over the years!! I finally bought some maternity clothes last week, my jeans were killing me and I'm just loving all those over the bump trousers, far more comfortable!!

Halloween costume sounds amazing, what great fun!!A great way to tell people:thumbup:

Xxx


----------



## amy8686

Plex - Congrats on starting stimming again! Good luck for your scan... keep us posted. Nope, we've barely bought anything for the nursery, but we've cleared out our old stuff, arranged some basic furniture, and put the things we want into a registry! I'm finally seeing major benefits to being the last of my friends to have kids, in that they're giving us tons of hand-me-downs. It looks like we're going to get away with not buying much!

Letsgo, love the skeleton costume idea! That's adorable.

Emmi - I am SUCH a fan of the over-the-bump jeans! It's going to be hard to go back to normal pants. I also just bought my first maternity underwear so I'd stop stretching out my normal ones, and oh boy am I in love. :)


----------



## Emmi

amy8686 said:


> Plex - Congrats on starting stimming again! Good luck for your scan... keep us posted. Nope, we've barely bought anything for the nursery, but we've cleared out our old stuff, arranged some basic furniture, and put the things we want into a registry! I'm finally seeing major benefits to being the last of my friends to have kids, in that they're giving us tons of hand-me-downs. It looks like we're going to get away with not buying much!
> 
> Letsgo, love the skeleton costume idea! That's adorable.
> 
> Emmi - I am SUCH a fan of the over-the-bump jeans! It's going to be hard to go back to normal pants. I also just bought my first maternity underwear so I'd stop stretching out my normal ones, and oh boy am I in love. :)

Oh I so need maternity underwear, mine are starting to look like thongs and are so uncomfortable!!! Need to get myself to the knickers dept real soon :happydance:

Xxx


----------



## lizzie78

Hi Ladies,

redbean, that is fantastic news, so glad that everyone is healthy at the moment although not such good news that there is to be no BDing for you. I think you are amazing, I would eb so terrified but despite it all you sound so strong.

Ha ha for all the rest of you lovely preggo ladies I'm going to leave you happily discussing maternity pants ;)
xxx


----------



## Redbean

Hi ladies,

I'm up in the middle of the night, per usual, so thought I'd check in. Right at ten pm acid reflux and congestion kicks in. Then sore hips and can't get comfy, followed by a bloody nose and pee break. Every night!

Sounds like the pg ladies are starting to become pretty preggo! Emmi, you may have to announce before Christmas!

No bump, I had many of those days. Heck, still have a few. Hormones only exacerbate our woes, eh? One min I'm laughing and the next I'm yelling at the dog and crying. (It doesn't help either that these hormones make me so horny and I'm not allowed any bding or fooling around.) ;) This process--front and back--doesn't ever get easy. But, hopefully it's worth it. Hang in there, lady. 

I had a scare yesterday: some light spotting. We went right in and all was fine. It's the placenta previa. One of my two dogs had decided he MUST climb atop me and must've been a little too rough, I suppose. The dogs cannot leave me alone and won't let my hubby near me. Way protective. They have to be touching or lying on me at all times. Cute but soooo uncomfortable, hot, and now apparently not safe. So my new task is to wriggle free of them 24/7. 

PS, I eat pumpkin pie for breakfast every morning. Ymm, pie. Time for a 2:30 am snack...


----------



## Emmi

Redbean said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I'm up in the middle of the night, per usual, so thought I'd check in. Right at ten pm acid reflux and congestion kicks in. Then sore hips and can't get comfy, followed by a bloody nose and pee break. Every night!
> 
> Sounds like the pg ladies are starting to become pretty preggo! Emmi, you may have to announce before Christmas!
> 
> No bump, I had many of those days. Heck, still have a few. Hormones only exacerbate our woes, eh? One min I'm laughing and the next I'm yelling at the dog and crying. (It doesn't help either that these hormones make me so horny and I'm not allowed any bding or fooling around.) ;) This process--front and back--doesn't ever get easy. But, hopefully it's worth it. Hang in there, lady.
> 
> I had a scare yesterday: some light spotting. We went right in and all was fine. It's the placenta previa. One of my two dogs had decided he MUST climb atop me and must've been a little too rough, I suppose. The dogs cannot leave me alone and won't let my hubby near me. Way protective. They have to be touching or lying on me at all times. Cute but soooo uncomfortable, hot, and now apparently not safe. So my new task is to wriggle free of them 24/7.
> 
> PS, I eat pumpkin pie for breakfast every morning. Ymm, pie. Time for a 2:30 am snack...

I am trying to think how you feel, what I am times 3:dohh: Now that's something else!! Yeah, we may have to announce it before Christmas but have a lovely idea of pooch in a photo announcing it, will be a cute Christmas announcement so we'll see. Most close friends and people know just the wider circle that don't.

Are yes, horny hormones, my dreams are x-rated, just so bizarre and randy. While hubby is exhausted from work, I am a nympho:shrug:

So glad the spotting wasn't serious, enough to worry about. My dog has started acting so strangely, she's a very independent little girl but loves to sit and lie near me now, very sweet really.

Pumpkin pie for breakfast, fabulous!! I have been known to eat ravioli straight from the tin, chocolate biscuits and meat pie for breakfast...... wrong on so many levels.

Take care Hon.

How are all you other ladies doing???

Xxx


----------



## amy8686

Redbean: I'm with you on the acid reflux, aching hips, and pee breaks (though not as bad as you I'm sure) - but nose bleeds! Ugh! Another thing to be thankful I don't have. :) I'm so glad the spotting wasn't a big deal. My cat has jumped hard onto or off of my tummy a few times and it doesn't feel good... I've taken to keeping a pillow on my lap whenever I sit on the couch to protect myself!

Lol at your pumpkin pie for breakfast. I'm still being pretty good at breakfast time, but I've been really bad later in the day. Pumpkin spice latte, rice crispy treats, pizza, and ice cream all in one day? Sure!

Emmi - I like the idea of your Christmas announcement! I definitely can't hide the belly anymore, but maybe if you wear really flowy clothes for the next month and a half?

Emmi, when's your 20-week scan? Mine is next Friday! We're not going to find out gender, but I'm eager to see a more detailed view of what's going on in there. :)

Redbean, do you even get the typical 20-week scan, or are you so inundated with scans that they're all blurring together at this point?

Amy


----------



## Redbean

I do get a 20 week scan from my regular OB, but I also get them twice weekly from the specialist so it's old hat. I've gotten to really know each of the girls from seeing them so frequently. B has the most fluid and uses it to dance and kick her twin (A) in the head constantly, but A fights back. C is quiet, but she too will punch back if need be. All three have serious biceps like their swimmer mother. They are going to be tough girls. 

BTW, Letsgo, I announced my pg w that same shirt, but it has three baby skeletons;) it was very popular. 

Lizzie, news w you??


----------



## lizzie78

Aw redbean its lovely that you already kind of know them! Nothing to report here. Not feeling 'over' the last cycle so have delayed until Jan. Just concentrating on getting fit and healthy ready to give it another shot in the new year.


----------



## Emmi

amy8686 said:


> Redbean: I'm with you on the acid reflux, aching hips, and pee breaks (though not as bad as you I'm sure) - but nose bleeds! Ugh! Another thing to be thankful I don't have. :) I'm so glad the spotting wasn't a big deal. My cat has jumped hard onto or off of my tummy a few times and it doesn't feel good... I've taken to keeping a pillow on my lap whenever I sit on the couch to protect myself!
> 
> Lol at your pumpkin pie for breakfast. I'm still being pretty good at breakfast time, but I've been really bad later in the day. Pumpkin spice latte, rice crispy treats, pizza, and ice cream all in one day? Sure!
> 
> Emmi - I like the idea of your Christmas announcement! I definitely can't hide the belly anymore, but maybe if you wear really flowy clothes for the next month and a half?
> 
> Emmi, when's your 20-week scan? Mine is next Friday! We're not going to find out gender, but I'm eager to see a more detailed view of what's going on in there. :)
> 
> Redbean, do you even get the typical 20-week scan, or are you so inundated with scans that they're all blurring together at this point?
> 
> Amy

We had our 20 week scan this morning Amy!! Was petrified as usual and it's pretty scary the way they just stare at the screen looking at the heart, lungs etc not saying a thing!!! But thankfully, all is fabulous. We were convinced it was a girl but scan showed us a wee body part that showed us that it was most definitely a boy:happydance: we both laughed and cried as we had been so sure of a wee girl! 
Am so in love with little one, loved seeing him zooming around in my belly.

Ahhh, so you are having some fun symptoms too?? Have been okay really, just loads of pee pee breaks:dohh:
And yes, protect that belly of yours from Pussy cat, precious cargo on board!!

Xxx


----------



## Emmi

Redbean said:


> I do get a 20 week scan from my regular OB, but I also get them twice weekly from the specialist so it's old hat. I've gotten to really know each of the girls from seeing them so frequently. B has the most fluid and uses it to dance and kick her twin (A) in the head constantly, but A fights back. C is quiet, but she too will punch back if need be. All three have serious biceps like their swimmer mother. They are going to be tough girls.
> 
> BTW, Letsgo, I announced my pg w that same shirt, but it has three baby skeletons;) it was very popular.
> 
> Lizzie, news w you??

Wow, amazing how you know them all so well, that's just wonderful!! Loving that they have biceps like their mama, just fabulous:happydance:
Hope that you are doing okay with them 3 having a constant party in your tummy :hugs:

Xxx


----------



## Emmi

lizzie78 said:


> Aw redbean its lovely that you already kind of know them! Nothing to report here. Not feeling 'over' the last cycle so have delayed until Jan. Just concentrating on getting fit and healthy ready to give it another shot in the new year.

You take care Honey, I think a break between cycles is a really good thing to be doing. Come January, hopefully you will be all ready to get going.:thumbup::flower:

Xxx


----------



## nobump

Emmi and Redbean, you scans sound great! Have you started to think about names know you know what you are having??

Amy - hope you stim cycle is going well!

Letsgo - your top sound fab.

Lizzie - good luck for Jan, it is good to take a break from all the crazzyness of TTC and IVF! 

AFM, got my FSH test back and it is normal... not sure what that means for me now, day 21 showed I ovulated the other month as well, so not sure what this means with low AMH... but going to go to docs next week if only to stock up on cocodomol in advance of next AF!


----------



## Redbean

We had our 20 week scan this morning Amy!! Was petrified as usual and it's pretty scary the way they just stare at the screen looking at the heart, lungs etc not saying a thing!!! But thankfully, all is fabulous. We were convinced it was a girl but scan showed us a wee body part that showed us that it was most definitely a boy:happydance: we both laughed and cried as we had been so sure of a wee girl! 
Am so in love with little one, loved seeing him zooming around in my belly.

Ahhh, so you are having some fun symptoms too?? Have been okay really, just loads of pee pee breaks:dohh:
And yes, protect that belly of yours from Pussy cat, precious cargo on board!!

Xxx[/QUOTE]

A boy!! Oh boy! Congrats!!


----------



## lizzie78

:happydance: Emmi, that's great news :happydance: A boy, who knew!! xxx


----------



## Emmi

Thank you Redbean and Lizzie, we're still trying to get our heads round it!! Have been happily looking at lots of wee baby girls things as I was that convinced!! But a little Prince is our coming our way so time to relook at everything, very exciting.

No bump, really not sure what all that combination means but kept is updated.

Xxx


----------



## amy8686

Aw Redbean, I love that you get to watch them interact like that! It'll be fun to see how their personalities translate outside of the womb.

Emmi, a boy! How fun. Congrats. :)

One week to go before my big ultrasound! You two make me so tempted to learn the gender, but I really do want to keep it a surprise. I think my husband and I will have to keep each other from impulsively changing our minds in the moment and asking what it is.

Lizzie, so good to hear from you! Sending good thoughts for you to get some peace before January and some good news after that!

Amy


----------



## Emmi

amy8686 said:


> Aw Redbean, I love that you get to watch them interact like that! It'll be fun to see how their personalities translate outside of the womb.
> 
> Emmi, a boy! How fun. Congrats. :)
> 
> One week to go before my big ultrasound! You two make me so tempted to learn the gender, but I really do want to keep it a surprise. I think my husband and I will have to keep each other from impulsively changing our minds in the moment and asking what it is.
> 
> Lizzie, so good to hear from you! Sending good thoughts for you to get some peace before January and some good news after that!
> 
> Amy

Amy, it's such a personal thing to find out. I can say hand on heart that we didn't care if it was a boy or girl after our fertility journey but am bit of a planner and am nosey so just wanted to know:happydance:
A week will fly by and it's a bit nerve wracking as they take all the measurements etc but it is so magical watching your baby on the screen.:thumbup: I think it's an absolute miracle what we have growing inside us, just amazing.

Xxx


----------



## Plex

Emmi - :happydance: Congratulations on finding out ur having a boy! I HAD to find out lol kept it a secret from everyone else though :) xx


----------



## Emmi

Plex said:


> Emmi - :happydance: Congratulations on finding out ur having a boy! I HAD to find out lol kept it a secret from everyone else though :) xx

Thank you Plex:hugs: We have told our nearest and dearest but just know I will get caught out as I have always said 'the baby' but have already accidentally said 'he' to someone I know!! But will try and keep it to ourselves as long as possible.:wacko:

How are you doing Honey???

Xxx


----------



## Plex

:) not too bad ta hun - impatient!! feeling a bit sick and suddenly have an achey back, hopefully all good signs of growing follicles! 

Did u have to pay for your scan picture? i remember having to pay £10 for ours :( xx


----------



## Emmi

Plex said:


> :) not too bad ta hun - impatient!! feeling a bit sick and suddenly have an achey back, hopefully all good signs of growing follicles!
> 
> Did u have to pay for your scan picture? i remember having to pay £10 for ours :( xx

Ooooo grow follicles grow!! So hoping that this is your time Honey :hugs:

Yep, we had to pay for pictures!! All a bit unfair but when you want them, you have no choice but to cough up:dohh:

Xxx


----------



## Redbean

What?? You have to pay for pics? Every time I go in (twice a week) they either give me print outs or burn video to a disk. We have so many. We got great 8x10s while in philly that we are framing and hanging above cribs. 

Man or man have I had a migraine today. I think I overdid the cleaning this weekend. Must hire someone for that:)


----------



## Emmi

Yep Amy, we have to pay!! You are so fortunate to be getting a wonderful free photo album!! I have to pay about £10 each time I want some pictures....

Hope that your migraine is better today??? Oh no, one must not overdo the cleaning!! Have been getting Hubby to do most things, poor love!

Xxx


----------



## Bebe2

Hi Ladies! Haven't checked in in forever, but I wanted to see how everyone is doing. Glad to see everyone coming along and wishing the best to all of you!! :flower: It's very inspiring to see all those babies growing :happy dance: I have started birth control pills and it looks like we'll be trying again in December!


----------



## lizzie78

Hi Bebe, great news hun! Will your ET be in Dec or Jan?
xxx


----------



## Redbean

Yea, Bebe! Good luck!


----------



## Bebe2

Thanks! Looks like ET will be in December, but I should know for sure when I go in to RE next Tuesday.


----------



## nobump

Good luck bebe look forward to hearing your progress xx


----------



## Emmi

Bebe2 said:


> Thanks! Looks like ET will be in December, but I should know for sure when I go in to RE next Tuesday.

Oh wow, all very exciting. Keep us updated Honey.

Xxx


----------



## Bebe2

Hi Ladies,
Not sure anyone is still on here. Hope everyone is enjoying getting ready for the holidays! ER was today. 8 eggs collected. Hoping for the best!
XO


----------



## nobump

Bebe2 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Not sure anyone is still on here. Hope everyone is enjoying getting ready for the holidays! ER was today. 8 eggs collected. Hoping for the best!
> XO

That's fab news xx


----------



## Emmi

Bebe2 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Not sure anyone is still on here. Hope everyone is enjoying getting ready for the holidays! ER was today. 8 eggs collected. Hoping for the best!
> XO

8 eggs is fabulous news, keeping everything crossed for some great mature ones and good fertilisation:happydance:

Keep us updated.

Xxx


----------



## Emmi

nobump said:


> Bebe2 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> Not sure anyone is still on here. Hope everyone is enjoying getting ready for the holidays! ER was today. 8 eggs collected. Hoping for the best!
> XO
> 
> That's fab news xxClick to expand...

How are you doing Nobump???

X


----------



## Bebe2

Thanks! 4 mature and 4 fertilized. I'm nervous that there will be none to transfer, but we'll see!


----------



## Emmi

Bebe2 said:


> Thanks! 4 mature and 4 fertilized. I'm nervous that there will be none to transfer, but we'll see!

I know it's so nerve wracking but keep the faith and visualise those embryos getting ready for transfer:flower:
Wishing you so much luck!!

X


----------



## nobump

Bebe FX for you. Four is good.

Emmi, thanks for asking. We are still deciding next move. Not sure I can do another cycle. Surrounded by new borns or pregnant women at the moment which is hard. Really enjoying acupuncture. That is helping to chill me out.

How's things with you? X


----------



## Emmi

nobump said:


> Bebe FX for you. Four is good.
> 
> Emmi, thanks for asking. We are still deciding next move. Not sure I can do another cycle. Surrounded by new borns or pregnant women at the moment which is hard. Really enjoying acupuncture. That is helping to chill me out.
> 
> How's things with you? X

Ahhh, I can imagine how hard it is being surrounded by new borns etc, I have been there and you just become overcome by so much emotion, very tough. Glad that you are enjoying acupuncture. Enjoy Christmas and see what the new years brings you.:hugs:

All good with me, coming up to 26 weeks so feel like I am getting somewhere. Am now feeling little man kick which is really reassuring!!

You taken care and keep us updated.

Xxx


----------



## Redbean

Bebe2 said:


> Thanks! 4 mature and 4 fertilized. I'm nervous that there will be none to transfer, but we'll see!

I only had four fertilize and now I'm pregnant with three! Stayisitive and good luck.


----------



## Bebe2

Well, I'm PUPO now and resting up. They put in 2 "BB" blasts today. TWW begins! 

Emmi and Redbean - I can't believe how far along everyone's getting. Exciting!

Nobump - It's good to relax and consider options. We had a lot of thinking after the last round. I've never tried acupuncture but it seems like a lot of people do it. Is it relaxing like a massage?


----------



## lizzie78

Bebe - congrats on being PUPO hunni, hope you can relax and enjoy it before the TWW craziness starts to get to you :)

Nobump - I had acu last cycle and it definitely helped minimise side effects but I didn't find it relaxing. Having said that I went for a session with a new practitioner last weekend in preparation for starting again in Jan and it was amazing. I was so relaxed I wanted to stay there all day. I've gone from thinking "it can't do any harm" to feeling like it will really help keep me chilled through the whole thing.

Hello to Redbean and Emmi and your wonderful growing bumps xxx


----------



## Emmi

Bebe2 said:


> Well, I'm PUPO now and resting up. They put in 2 "BB" blasts today. TWW begins!
> 
> Emmi and Redbean - I can't believe how far along everyone's getting. Exciting!
> 
> Nobump - It's good to relax and consider options. We had a lot of thinking after the last round. I've never tried acupuncture but it seems like a lot of people do it. Is it relaxing like a massage?

Awwww congrats on being pupo Bebe, keeping everything and anything crossed for you.

X


----------



## Emmi

lizzie78 said:


> Bebe - congrats on being PUPO hunni, hope you can relax and enjoy it before the TWW craziness starts to get to you :)
> 
> Nobump - I had acu last cycle and it definitely helped minimise side effects but I didn't find it relaxing. Having said that I went for a session with a new practitioner last weekend in preparation for starting again in Jan and it was amazing. I was so relaxed I wanted to stay there all day. I've gone from thinking "it can't do any harm" to feeling like it will really help keep me chilled through the whole thing.
> 
> Hello to Redbean and Emmi and your wonderful growing bumps xxx

Not long now until you start Lizzie, enjoy Christmas and then it's all gonna start for you!!! So hoping that this is the one for you my darling!!!

Xxx


----------



## lizzie78

Emmi :kiss:


----------



## lanet

Bebe I believe my blasts were BB too. And I did acupuncture until 12 weeks pregnant. I find it extremely relaxing.


----------



## Redbean

Congrats on being pupo! So exciting. 

I did acupuncture. I mostly found it relaxing, but even better is the literature and research, which shows that it increases effectiveness of ivf significantly. No harm in trying! Good luck, ladies, and enjoy the holidays;)


----------



## nobump

Congrats bebe FX for you.

I tend to snooze when I get acu. More so when he does acu on my back as I normally sleep on my stomach.


----------



## amy8686

Bebe, congrats! Fingers crossed... keep us posted.

I did acupuncture for a few months going into IVF. I was kind of over the whole needle thing by the time I started and I never really liked the first few minutes when they were going in, but once they were in I did feel relaxed. I think it helped me sleep better and stay a bit more mellow than my usual anxious state. 

Good luck to the rest of you girls who are gearing up for January cycles!


----------



## Bebe2

Hi Ladies,

2ww is over! I got my official BFP today! I'm still nervous because of the chemical last time, but my beta was much higher 224 at 17dpo / 12dp5dt (as opposed to 89 at 16dpo last time).[-o&lt;for a good doubling time. I go back in on Wednesday for Beta #2.

I hope everyone is having a peaceful holiday time and that 2015 brings us all lots of happy, healthy, babies!!!


----------



## lanet

Congrats! Wonderful news! Sounds like a great number!


----------



## Emmi

Bebe2 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> 2ww is over! I got my official BFP today! I'm still nervous because of the chemical last time, but my beta was much higher 224 at 17dpo / 12dp5dt (as opposed to 89 at 16dpo last time).[-o&lt;for a good doubling time. I go back in on Wednesday for Beta #2.
> 
> I hope everyone is having a peaceful holiday time and that 2015 brings us all lots of happy, healthy, babies!!!

Oh what a great late Christmas present, fabulous news!! Here's to 2015:happydance:

Hope everyone else had a great Christmas and everyone's doing good.

Xxx


----------



## nobump

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## lizzie78

congratulations bebe what brilliant news xxx


----------



## Redbean

Yea!!! Congrats, Bebe! So exciting, and what great holiday news! How will you explain no champagne tonight?? &#55357;&#56836;&#55356;&#57217;&#55356;&#57225;


----------



## amy8686

Bebe, I logged in hoping to see that news! That's awesome. Congrats.


----------



## Bebe2

Second beta was 457 today so it doubled! Cautiously optimistic!! I'm happy to forego the champagne tonight&#128512;&#128512;


----------



## nobump

That's fab news. I'll have a glass for you xxx


----------



## nobump

That's fab news. I'll have a glass for you xxx


----------



## Aurora CHK

Hi everyone! :wave: Congrats Bebe!!

I start downregging next Thursday (15th). I'm feeling excited but realistic... 

Happy 2015 to all you gorgeous lot xxx


----------



## lizzie78

Update from me too, I started DR yesterday so its all systems go :)

Hello to all, hope everyone had a lovely christmas xxx


----------



## nobump

Good luck girls.

IVF is of the cards for us just now taking a break from it all. Got gyn appointment on NHS to see about heavy menstrual bleeding will ask questions then about whether its worth us trying again. Can't face another failed cycle.


----------



## Emmi

Buckets of baby dust to you Lizzie and Aurora, am so hoping that year is going to be soooo lucky for you both everyone. All so exciting and nerve wracking.

No bump, one step at a time like you are doing, really hope that the Dr's give you some positive news in possibly being able to try again.

Xxx


----------



## lizzie78

No bump, that makes complete sense hon. Like Emmi said, one step at a time. Hope they can give you some answers xxx


----------



## amy8686

Aurora and Lizzie, so exciting! Keep us posted!

Nobump, I don't blame you. It's so hard - I took a year off before last summer's IVF cycle. I hope the time and reduced pressure (and input from your doctor) will give you some clarity in one direction or another.

Bebe, how are you doing?


----------



## Bebe2

Aurora and Lizzie: Good luck!! I hope that this is your time!!

Nobump: I hope you get some good info. from your dr. It's good to take a little time.

AFM: It's not looking good for this one. My numbers started off strong but slowed down. RE thinks it may be an empty sac. At least there are no more blood tests. I go in for an u/s late next week to see if anything is happening. If this one doesn't work, we'll try one more time.

12/29 - Beta#1: 224 (17dpo)
12/31 - Beta#2: 457 (19dpo) [104% increase/46.66 doubling time]
1/2 - Beta #3: 791 (21dpo) [73% increase/60.65 doubling time]
1/5 - Beta #4: 1,391 (24dpo) [76% increase/88.41 doubling time]
1/8 - Beta #5: 2,100 (27dpo) [51% increase/121.16 doubling time]


----------



## nobump

Bebe hope ultrasound is good news. Did anyone. Suggest maybe you had multiples and you may have lost one?
FX


----------



## lizzie78

Bebe, this must be really difficult for you and the end of next week seems so far away. Like nobump said is there any chance that you have a disappearing twin which might explain the change in numbers? :hugs:


----------



## Bebe2

lizzie78 said:


> Bebe, this must be really difficult for you and the end of next week seems so far away. Like nobump said is there any chance that you have a disappearing twin which might explain the change in numbers? :hugs:

Really hoping that's the case! I think RE doesn't want me to get my hopes up because of the Chemical last time. They couldn't get me in until the 20th and we might have to push it out even a little further so DH can be there. Ugh! It's like another 2ww. But at least that will be less stressful than getting pricked and waiting on beta calls every 2 days! RE said the betas start to plateau at this point anyway, so they won't be that useful anymore. 

Excited to see some of the other cycles starting!


----------



## lizzie78

Keeping everything crossed for you hunni xxx


----------



## Letsgo

Thinking of you ladies. I don't pop in too often but I am so happy to see this group continue to engage. Wishing you all wonderful things for this new year, whether it be fresh starts, new paths, healthy terms....

Bebe, you sound like you are taking this all in stride. Amazing! Wishing you strength in the next week and enough distraction to make it seem like the clock still continues to move forward rather than stand still. Try not to second guess your body. Fingers and toes crossed for you!

Nobump, I hope you have some clarity in the new year and gain some relief from unanswered questions. It seems unreal that this process is still such a gamble each time, and unfair when you look around.


----------



## nobump

Thanks. Hope you are having a smooth journey through your pregnancy letsgo.


----------



## Plex

Bebe - When is ur ultrasound? I hope all is good, such a nerve wracking time :( praying for you xx

nobump- completely understand u needing to take time out, i hope that you feel more like ur old self soon and find a path forward that suits you and ur partner xx

Lizzie/Aurora - yay for starting again!!! Really hoping that this is the cycle for you both :) xx


----------



## Bebe2

Hi Ladies,

I FINALLY had my U/S appointment today. I was so nervous because the beta numbers were concerning and it could have gone either way. But, today was good news! We saw the sac and the fetal pole and flickering cardiac cells! So, the RE said things looked normal and good and that we have an 80% chance of things working out. My next U/S is Feb. 11. If we see a good size and heartbeat then, we'll be in really good territory.

Good luck Lizzie, Aurora, Plex! How are things going?

I hope all the pg ladies are doing well! I imagine you're all on due date forums, but I'd love to hear how everyone's doing!


----------



## amy8686

Bebe, that's wonderful! Congrats!!!

I'm doing well. My hips hurt a lot but otherwise, I'm finally getting some energy back. We're in the final countdown now, which is hard to believe. 2.5 months to go.

Looking forward to hearing more from the girls starting new cycles!


----------



## lizzie78

Bebe that is fantastic news, keeping everything crossed until 11th Deb for you but so pleased with today's update!

Amy, that is crazy that you only have 2 1/2 months to go!

Nothing new with me, still down regging and miserable lol buserlin and I really don't get along. Trying hard to just suck it up but it's not easy. Acupuncture tomorrow which will hopefully make me feel a bit better. Down reg scan on Monday morning so fingers crossed that the meds will have done their job. Weirdly I'm having a terrible time with injections this time around. Doing everything right but they hurt and I bleed every night, sigh :(

After all that depressing moaning hope everyone else is ok??? Xxxx


----------



## nobump

Congratulations Bebe I am so happy for you. Xx


----------



## Redbean

Bebe, congrats!

Lizzie, that hormone ride is seriously the worst. Sorry you have to go through that...again. Are you doing anything different next time? 

I am 29 weeks measuring like I'm 52. Yes, 52! I'm as big as a house and am in sooo much pain. I feel pain in body parts I didn't know existed, like my pancreas. Wtf? But, these babies need to cook for a couple more weeks. I'm aiming for 32. We shall see. I may cry myself dead by then. But I will be happy not to have my body falling out of every orifice. Lol. Jk. I can't wait to meet these three girls.


----------



## Emmi

Oh Bebe, what fabulous news!! Sending buckets of sticky baby dust, very exciting!!!

Ahhhhh Lizzie you poor love, injections and you are not a happy mix.....But I really hope that your down reg scan is fabulous and you can move to the next stage. 
How are you Plex and Aurora???

Crikey Redbean sounds so uncomfortable but you are so nearly there. Hang on in there for just a wee bit longer!!

Nearly there too Amy, how crazy!!

Am 32 weeks next week so have another scan, am hoping we can talk about birth plans. The gestational diabetes has been a pain but all is being managed through diet so all good. Am busy getting everything ready and it still feels like a dream, very incredible but surreal. Little one is bit of a footballer and I do love feeling all the movements and kicks, rather amazing.

Do keep updating ladies, lovely to hear from you all.

Xxx


----------



## Bebe2

Wow! Amazing how far along everyone is getting! Redbean: wow - hang in there! Are you busy buying three of everything?


----------



## Redbean

Emmi (hard to call you that now I know your real name), I didn't know you had GD. What a pain. I just found out the stomach pain is most likely gall stones, so there goes my ice cream diet and bagel, bacon, and cheese sangies;) actually, since it's started hurting I've been more careful about eating and the swelling has gone down, so at least I know what to do, but a diet during pg is not ideal. I hope you're able to find something you like. 
I have three of a lot of stuff, but am trying the "share" method w most of it. 
Would love to hear about you other ladies. We've had pretty good success rates in this group, so I truly feel it's just a matter of time!


----------



## lizzie78

redbean, wow i forget how big and uncomfortable you must be right now, hoping they stay put for a few more weeks and that in the meantime the pain doesnt get worse for you. i sure hope those little ladies appreciate what you have been through for them once they get here ;)

Emmi, 32 weeks!! Its rubbish that you have gestational diabetes (my sister had it too) but glad that it is being managed. unbelievable that you dont actually have much longer to go. just think where you were a year ago compared to now :)

Selfishly wish you could all cycle with me and aurora at the minute, I miss you all!


----------



## Emmi

Redbean said:


> Emmi (hard to call you that now I know your real name), I didn't know you had GD. What a pain. I just found out the stomach pain is most likely gall stones, so there goes my ice cream diet and bagel, bacon, and cheese sangies;) actually, since it's started hurting I've been more careful about eating and the swelling has gone down, so at least I know what to do, but a diet during pg is not ideal. I hope you're able to find something you like.
> I have three of a lot of stuff, but am trying the "share" method w most of it.
> Would love to hear about you other ladies. We've had pretty good success rates in this group, so I truly feel it's just a matter of time!

Ha, funny calling you Redbean too :happydance:
The gestational diabetes was a real headache especially as I had to start monitoring sugar levels on Christmas eve, not my idea of fun with all the good stuff I wanted to eat:dohh:But tbh, it's all about eating healthily with 6 or 7 small meals through the day. I can have a wee bit of chocolate as even though it's sugar, it has fat so isn't so bad. Fruit juice and tropical fruits are ironically so bad!! And tbh, this really is stopping me pile on the pounds in the final trimester so not all bad.

Gosh poor you, hope that the swelling keeps going down. It's tough to diet now but so worth it if you feel better. Honestly, I have a list of all the things I want to stuff my face with once baby is here :happydance:

Xxx


----------



## Emmi

lizzie78 said:


> redbean, wow i forget how big and uncomfortable you must be right now, hoping they stay put for a few more weeks and that in the meantime the pain doesnt get worse for you. i sure hope those little ladies appreciate what you have been through for them once they get here ;)
> 
> Emmi, 32 weeks!! Its rubbish that you have gestational diabetes (my sister had it too) but glad that it is being managed. unbelievable that you dont actually have much longer to go. just think where you were a year ago compared to now :)
> 
> Selfishly wish you could all cycle with me and aurora at the minute, I miss you all!

Yep, such a pain!!! I freaked at first and it was hard eating right food combinations to keep levels low, I am on 1 tablet of metformin which I can deal with, I so wanted to not go down the route of insulin.

I am always thinking about how I was a year ago, it felt so hideous after the failed ivf and I was just getting older and feeling helpless.
But goes to show that you always got to have hope!! Will be 44 on Sunday and here I am. Life can change in the blink of an eye, keep the faith Honey.

We may not be cycling with you but just keep sharing here, we're cheering you and the others on big time:flower::hugs:

Xxx


----------



## Aurora CHK

Hi all, good to hear all your news. AFM, I'm ok - down-regging and AF due tomorrow or Fri, then hopefully next Thurs' down-reg scan will say we can start stims. Just trying to stay hopeful and happy but I'm not finding it easy I must admit. Big hugs to everyone and thanks for thinking of me.


----------



## amy8686

Ooh Aurora and Lizzie, good luck! Lizzie, I'm sorry to hear the injections are so terrible this time around. Fingers crossed that they will soon be a distant memory. I still get little twinges of nerve weirdness in my hips where we did the progesterone shots for 11 weeks, but otherwise it seems like a lifetime ago that we had to deal with all of that nonsense. You'll be on the other side soon enough!

Redbean, I'm glad you can have a sense of humor about your body falling apart... at least online. Maybe you're whiney and pitiful in real life. :) I would be! But you are so, so close to the end, and then on to all new challenges!

Emmi, I'm glad the GD has been manageable, though it's sad that you can't stuff your face with sweets while pregnant. I gained so much weight from junk food toward the beginning... I really had to step back and reign myself in. Thankfully, right now carbs and sugar give me the worst heartburn, so it's a natural deterrent to eating my weight in cookies and donuts every evening.

Amy


----------



## Emmi

Aurora CHK said:


> Hi all, good to hear all your news. AFM, I'm ok - down-regging and AF due tomorrow or Fri, then hopefully next Thurs' down-reg scan will say we can start stims. Just trying to stay hopeful and happy but I'm not finding it easy I must admit. Big hugs to everyone and thanks for thinking of me.

I know how hard it is to keep hopeful, the IVF journey is so very tough. But one day at a time, each step is one hurdle behind you so hang on in there. Cheering you and the other ladies on big time:happydance::hugs::hugs:

Xxx


----------



## Emmi

amy8686 said:


> Ooh Aurora and Lizzie, good luck! Lizzie, I'm sorry to hear the injections are so terrible this time around. Fingers crossed that they will soon be a distant memory. I still get little twinges of nerve weirdness in my hips where we did the progesterone shots for 11 weeks, but otherwise it seems like a lifetime ago that we had to deal with all of that nonsense. You'll be on the other side soon enough!
> 
> Redbean, I'm glad you can have a sense of humor about your body falling apart... at least online. Maybe you're whiney and pitiful in real life. :) I would be! But you are so, so close to the end, and then on to all new challenges!
> 
> Emmi, I'm glad the GD has been manageable, though it's sad that you can't stuff your face with sweets while pregnant. I gained so much weight from junk food toward the beginning... I really had to step back and reign myself in. Thankfully, right now carbs and sugar give me the worst heartburn, so it's a natural deterrent to eating my weight in cookies and donuts every evening.
> 
> Amy

To be fair, the first couple of months, I was really naughty with what I was eating...... chips, chocolate and all things bad, I couldn't stop!! So feeding myself and little one all good things isn't such a bad thing, at one point, this Baba would've looked like a nutella jar:happydance:

I guess heartburn is a great deterant but oh my, how I would love me some cookies and donuts :dohh:

Xxx


----------



## amy8686

Ooh, now I want Nutella...


----------



## Redbean

Haha, too funny, Amy.

I'm not a sweets gal, but I do dig on some swine, so turning away the bacon has been hard. That's what got me into this mess, though. I was just so worried about not gaining weight that I ate every fatty thing I could find. So I guess the lesson is, eat healthy while pg! It will come back to haunt you.


----------



## Aurora CHK

I feel sooooo premenstrual... I don't remember that from last time's down-regging but I am really crampy (as if AF was here) and dear lord my BOOBS! :haha: Does anyone else remember down-regging making AF more brutal? She's due tomo but from the cramps I'd swear I was a day or two in !


----------



## amy8686

Yes! I remember that. No fun. I also had those cramps throughout most of the first trimester... I just got used to constantly feeling premenstrual. Joy of joys.


----------



## nobump

AF on DR was brutal I bleed a lot heavier and had cocodomol to hand. 

Xx


----------



## lizzie78

Aurora i started on CD1 this time and omg did I panic thinking DRegging was even worse than i remembered but as soon as AF finished things improved. i think the combo makes AF symptoms worse - sending you cheerleading and hugs to get you through the next couple of days xxx


----------



## Bebe2

Aurora and Lizzie: Good luck getting through all the injections and D-regging. You're on your way! I think I felt pre-menstrual through the first couple weeks after the egg transfer. 

Amy: I'm still on the endless progesterone shots. My bum is lumpy, bumpy, bruised, and hard as a rock on both sides. Sexy! RE says I might be able to start weaning off around 10 weeks.

Emmi: Sorry to hear about the GD. Like you say, at least it forces the healthy eating. I could definitely go for Redbean's bacon AND the nutella, but I'm going to try to think "spinach".

Good to hear everyone's updates and fx to everyone for healthy deliveries, healthy bodies, and lucky cycles. So, Redbean has three girls, Emmi, you have a boy?, and Amy, who do you have in there?


----------



## amy8686

Bebe - do you heat the injection sites afterwards? That helped a lot with the lumps. For the worst ones, we sometimes massaged, heated, and then massaged again. That usually did the trick. I don't envy you.

I just ate some spinach! It was not as good as bacon or Nutella, though I did enjoy it.

We don't know gender... Excited for the surprise.

Update on me: We had our repeat ultrasound this morning to see if my placenta previa had resolved, and it has not. The doctor said it would take a miracle for it to move at this point. So, it'll be a c-section between 36 and 37 weeks. Lots of mixed emotions about that, but at least the baby is doing great. So it looks like I'll have a mid-March baby! That's, like, really soon.


----------



## Aurora CHK

Aw Amy, glad that baby is healthy but sad/disappointed for you if a C really wasn't what you wanted. Hugs...

Thanks for the info and support you guys :)


----------



## Redbean

Amy, that's a bummer. I had a Previa that resolved,and my sister has one that probably won't. They are no fun. Be careful w yourself!

Ugh, injections! I really don't miss the bruises and bumps w those, though I'd take them over hemorrhoids any day:) I found icing or heating worked well, too. 

So, I got admitted to L&D tonight. I was vomiting and had loose stools, then cramping and back pain set in, so I went in. Initially they treated me as though I had a stomach virus and was going to send me home, so I pushed for further evaluation. Sure enough, within the hr my contractions got excruciating. No change to my 1 cm, 80% effacement though, luckily. Now on Procardia to slow labor. I feel like complete [email protected]&t. Still vomiting bc I refuse to take Zofran, which creates bowel blockages, and haven't eaten or had water since lunch yesterday. Lovely.


----------



## Bebe2

Oh Redbean: I hope you're feeling better soon. Glad they've got you under observation and that effacement hasn't changed. I hope things settle down and you can eat and drink again soon! Hopefully this is just a preview of the maternity ward. :hugs:

Amy: Sorry to hear about the previa. I had a mild placenta previa with DD and had three bleeding episodes that were not serious but were scary. The first one was from just pushing a heavy shopping cart. I spent a day or two in the maternity ward with the first two episodes. The third bleed was after full term and they went ahead and delivered. So, even though we had a scheduled C-section, I had a surprise 3am C-section delivery. I was basically on the same timeline as you (July IVF) and she was born mid-March, 2 weeks before early April due date. I had hoped for a regular delivery (took the classes and everything) but the C-section wasn't bad. I hope that your PP doesn't cause any complications. Take things easy and let DH do the heavy lifting!

AFM: Thanks for the advice on heating and massage. Maybe I'll get a heating pad. When I do a little more walking/exercise that seems to help too.


----------



## amy8686

Redbean! Keep us posted. I hope they succeed in slowing labor and helping you feel better, too. It's hard to feel human when you're nauseuos and vomiting.

Thinking of you!!!


----------



## Emmi

Bebe2 said:


> Aurora and Lizzie: Good luck getting through all the injections and D-regging. You're on your way! I think I felt pre-menstrual through the first couple weeks after the egg transfer.
> 
> Amy: I'm still on the endless progesterone shots. My bum is lumpy, bumpy, bruised, and hard as a rock on both sides. Sexy! RE says I might be able to start weaning off around 10 weeks.
> 
> Emmi: Sorry to hear about the GD. Like you say, at least it forces the healthy eating. I could definitely go for Redbean's bacon AND the nutella, but I'm going to try to think "spinach".
> 
> Good to hear everyone's updates and fx to everyone for healthy deliveries, healthy bodies, and lucky cycles. So, Redbean has three girls, Emmi, you have a boy?, and Amy, who do you have in there?

Ha, but spinach is a super food and have eaten loads of it over the ivf and these last few months.

I had the messy suppositories to deal with, it was such a relief when I came off them at 12 weeks. But it's all for a good cause:happydance: How are you doing??? Really hope that all is fabulous:hugs:

Yep, a little man is on it's way to me, I have been having a blast buying all the cutie little boy's clothes out there, just adorable.

Xxx


----------



## Emmi

amy8686 said:


> Bebe - do you heat the injection sites afterwards? That helped a lot with the lumps. For the worst ones, we sometimes massaged, heated, and then massaged again. That usually did the trick. I don't envy you.
> 
> I just ate some spinach! It was not as good as bacon or Nutella, though I did enjoy it.
> 
> We don't know gender... Excited for the surprise.
> 
> Update on me: We had our repeat ultrasound this morning to see if my placenta previa had resolved, and it has not. The doctor said it would take a miracle for it to move at this point. So, it'll be a c-section between 36 and 37 weeks. Lots of mixed emotions about that, but at least the baby is doing great. So it looks like I'll have a mid-March baby! That's, like, really soon.

Ahhhh Love, I can understand the mixed feelings but as long as Baba is doing good and it's for the best for little one, then I guess it's going with it. Mid March, well we maybe in the maternity ward at the same time:hugs:

Xxx


----------



## Emmi

Redbean said:


> Amy, that's a bummer. I had a Previa that resolved,and my sister has one that probably won't. They are no fun. Be careful w yourself!
> 
> Ugh, injections! I really don't miss the bruises and bumps w those, though I'd take them over hemorrhoids any day:) I found icing or heating worked well, too.
> 
> So, I got admitted to L&D tonight. I was vomiting and had loose stools, then cramping and back pain set in, so I went in. Initially they treated me as though I had a stomach virus and was going to send me home, so I pushed for further evaluation. Sure enough, within the hr my contractions got excruciating. No change to my 1 cm, 80% effacement though, luckily. Now on Procardia to slow labor. I feel like complete [email protected]&t. Still vomiting bc I refuse to take Zofran, which creates bowel blockages, and haven't eaten or had water since lunch yesterday. Lovely.

Gosh, how are you doing now??? Poor you, really hope that everything is settling down a wee bit?? You must feel a bit grim Honey but really hoping that things have settled:hugs: And I so don't blame you for taking Zofran, sounds hideous!!

Xxx


----------



## Aurora CHK

Quick update from me: oh the irony of being four days late for my period for the first time ever. Even pregnancy hasn't stopped AF before, she always turns up like a very bad penny. But now, when I desperately need her to cleanse away my lining so that my IVF can stick to schedule (as my clinic closes for a month in late Feb) she's nowhere to be seen. And just to reiterate, I'm definitely not pregnant. Sadly. Although I keep dreaming that, I wake to stark white FRER BFNs. My body hates me. Which I guess means I hate myself? Bah. IVF sucks. Infertility sucks. 

Ok it was good to get that out! How's everyone today? Thinking of you Redbean x


----------



## lizzie78

Redbean - how are you doing? Hope that they have managed to slow labour?

Aurora - rant away hon!! Have just done a little "AF dance" for you so hopefully she is now on her way ;)


----------



## Redbean

It looks like the procardia is working and they'll send me home w meds on bed rest. I did an ffn test which tells me that it's not likely I'll deliver in the next ten days, but ppl still sometimes do, esp w multiples. Still, every day counts. I just can't imagine doing this all over again. The contractions were horrible, but the hospital monitoring has been worse. 24 hrs without any calories for a triple pg lady?? Sitting in the same uncomfortable position for days when you're nauseuos, contracting, and all joints hurt? Ugh. It wasn't a fun weekend, for sure. But so glad babies are doing well.

Aurora, my period was late when I started my cycle too! It finally came when I'd given up being on the schedule I'd planned. I think it's Mother Nature's way of saying, "F you, I'm in charge here." Lol. Try to distract yourself. She will show.


----------



## Bebe2

Redbean: SO glad you got to head home. Hang in there! I hope everything has settled down for a little while!

Aurora: Are you stimming soon?


----------



## nobump

Redbean how are you now?

Emmi and Amy good to here your making good progress. 

Bebe and auroa anymore updates? 

AFM feeling down now cd12 and still spotting. ... gynaecologist on Monday said only solution to heavy painful periods is contraception or continue taking meds I currently take with not much success. Nor sure I am ready to hang up the towel just yet on things. Also constant baby talk in work is annoying. No escape. To many new or expectant parents around. 

Supposed to have counsellingssession today but with all the snow mot sure I want to drive anywhere.... 100 mile round trip doesn't sound like a good idea


----------



## Emmi

How are you doing Redbean now??? Hoping things have settled?? And Aurora and Lizzie, where are you guys up to???

Amy, your belly must be growing big time now, mine has a life of it's own!

Babe, how are you feeling???

Ahhhh No bump, sorry to hear that. Sometimes you just feel that you are going round in circles but when you are not ready to give up, you do find a way of pushing forward.

I had my 32 week scan yesterday, all looking fabulous. Because of age and gestational diabetes, we are now looking at having Baba at 38 weeks which is *gulp* 6 weeks away........ have been saying the naughty f word alot ...... just feeling so real now....... blimey!!

Hope everyone is doing well, the weeks are truly flying by.

Xxx


----------



## Aurora CHK

Wow, Emmi, that's so exciting!! Flippin' heck! (That's what you meant, eh? :haha: )

Unfortunately this makes our chance of being bump buddies even shorter as my cycle might be getting delayed for a couple of months :( as it looks like I haven't fully down-regulated and the clinic are closing in Feb so if we start stims next week I could only stim for 13 days, not the maximum 15 they usually allow. I only stimmed for 13 last time, but due to protocol changes and the fact I've DRed differently this time, we might need the chance to stim for longer :nope: 

They're reviewing some bloods and will then ring me to advise if I can start stims today. If not, we'll need to have a good think and possibly just accept a delay :coffee:


----------



## lizzie78

Aurora - gah! why is it never straightforwards?! If you have to delay then i'm hoping it will turn out to be for the best for you but since you have got you head into the right place to do this cycle it would be a shame so really hoping for a mini miracle for you :hugs:

Emmi - good grief when you say 6 weeks that really does put it into perspective! I'm so excited for you to meet your LO!

Nobump - you sound understandably utterly fed up and i don't really have anything helpful to say other than if you don't want to drive to counselling then it would probably be counter productive with the weather as it si and the amount of time it would take you. As Emmi said, sometimes when we aren't ready to give up we eventually find a way to push through and i'm hoping that is what happens for you.

Amy, Redbean, Bebe how are you all doing?

I had my DR scan this week and thanks to the higher dosage everything had worked so i'm onto FET stimms now to thicken my lining. I also finally realised why i had such a hard time with the injections once i reduced my dosage on monday night and went down to the smaller needle - total doddle :) Next scan on Weds to see how things are going, hopefully I'll have a better idea about when transfer will be then.


----------



## Redbean

My good friend called me last night bc she is going to freeze her eggs and wanted the low down on the process. I thought, oh, man, where do I begin?

Forward, forward. 

My cervix is holding, so docs want me to go 3.5 more weeks. I might go stir crazy. I'm in so much pain and don't sleep, so days on my couch are utterly eternal. So glad I have all your news to keep me occupied!


----------



## nobump

Emmi 6 weeks, how eexciting! 

Redbean good news that your cervix is holding up. Hope youfind a way to get through the next 3.5 weeks. 

Lizzie glad smaller needles have helped. Good luck with your FET.

Think well go for private appointment and decide if we'll try again or call it quits. 

Auora good luck! 

Xx


----------



## amy8686

Aurora, that stinks! Keep us posted... I hope you can get this cycle to happen, or that you can make something positive out of the delay if you have to have one. Sheesh.

Redbean, that's great that you're holding up and letting those girls bake a while longer, even though it's not great that you feel so lousy. With my increased on-the-couch time (nothing like yours, but much more than usual), I've started organizing all of the photos on my computer. It's a fun way to pass the time and it makes me feel ready to start taking (and organizing) lots and lots more pictures once baby is here. So there's an idea for you if yours are haphazardly sitting on your computer like mine have been for about 15 years.

Lizzie, I'm so glad your injections are less painful now, and that you're on track for transfer! Excited for you.

Nobump - Wishing you some clarity by your next appointment. It's so hard to know what to do.

Emmi - Yes, the bump definitely has a life of its own. I've reached the point of strangers saying things like, "Wow, you must be due any day now!"

Bebe, how are you feeling?

Things are chugging along for me... we're working on scheduling the C-section 6 weeks from now. The race is on, Emmi! I'm feeling fine about it, other than being afraid that I'll start bleeding in the meantime. I cannot believe how soon things are happening!


----------



## Aurora CHK

They let me stim!! :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:


----------



## Redbean

Aurora, yea! Good luck!

Nobump, even if you decide to call it quits doesn't mean it's over. My friend was told she had no chance of getting pg and now she has twins. Maybe taking the pressure off is what you need, but do not feel the journey is over.


----------



## amy8686

Yay Aurora! What a relief that must be. Game on.


----------



## Bebe2

Aurora: Yay!!! I hope the stimming is going well!

Lizzie: You're on your way! Are you getting a good response?

Nobump: Thinking of you - Have you had your private appointment? We really didn't like our first RE (who we did IUIs with). It took us 6 months to decide we wanted to talk to someone else and we have been so much happier with the new clinic. Whether IVF worked or not, we felt they were so much better at being straightforward and communicating with us in a good way.

Emmi, Redbean, Amy: Wow!! So close for all of you! Do you have your hospital bags packed? Are you nesting?? Are you doing crazy things like ironing baby clothes??

AFM: Just waiting and waiting. . . . I have very faint nausea here and there and my trousers are definitely tight. I had a work event where I needed to wear a suit and it was a challenge finding something that worked. We won't know for sure where things are at until our next u/s on Feb. 11. If things are still on track, I should be about 10 weeks on Friday. Hoping for a good heartbeat!


----------



## Aurora CHK

No Bump, my heart is with you and your DH. 

I feel bad atm, I must admit. I don't remember feeling this emotional last time. I'm convinced nothing is happening / that I'm ruining it. That I've somehow spoiled it already with too much stress / not enough health. I need to get some perspective!!
Love to all xxx


----------



## nobump

Auroa, I think we need to forget how bad it is otherwise we wouldn't go through it again!

Bebe, hope you managed to find something to wear and have options until you are happy to start telling people.

Not made any appointments yet, talked thing through with OH at the weekend, he had forgotten the conversation we had during the week... will phone clinic tomorrow when I am working from home.


----------



## amy8686

Aurora, we've all been there... I could tell you it's all in your mind and that you should get a grip, but I know it wouldn't help. :) One thing that always helped me when I worried about the stress/health stuff, though, is what my RE said every time I asked about something I should or shouldn't be doing... which was basically "That's not the thing that will make the difference." His perspective was that every choice I could obsess about, regarding eating and exercise and such, would add up to such a minuscule difference that it wasn't worth worrying about. Of course I still made myself crazy trying to do everything right, but it did alleviate a little bit of the pressure. 

Bebe - Yep, my hospital bag is packed and ready to go in my car, together with a few towels and plastic bags since I'm at risk for bleeding. I'm definitely NOT ironing baby clothes! I'm doing just as much nesting as I can handle before my hips ache too much and I have to sit down, which pretty much consists of basic meal prep at this point. I'm also spending a lot of time sitting in the recliner in the nursery, bossing my husband around while he gets stuff ready. So I guess I'm making him do the nesting? Luckily he's a good sport, and he's excited to do most of it.

Bebe, Your nausea is definitely a good sign! 

Lizzie, anything new, or are you still waiting for the scan?

Amy


----------



## Emmi

Been a nightmare trying to post on here!!

Aurora, I had so many wobbles on this IVF just say to yourself that whether you are worrying or stressed, it will make no difference. Just watch as much comedy as possible, laughter always helps!!

No bump, let us know how you get on.

Bebe, how are you doing today? Hospital bag is already bit like Amy no ironing!! It could all be happening 5 weeks today......Lordy

Glad you can take it easy Amy, not long now. I feel so lucky, I feel fabulous!! I always knew my hideous wide hips would come in handy!!

How are you doing Aurora??
And redbean??
Xx


----------



## nobump

Emmi 5 weeks that will pass in no time.

Had docs this morning. Back on iron tablets. Hemoglobin and ferritin are dropping. Never phoned clinic... work is a bit of a nightmare today. .. or maybe I am just delaying...


----------



## Redbean

Aurora, I cried hysterically into my hubby's arms the day before pos and seeing ++. I was CONVINCED it didn't work and I'd ruined it. Those are just the hormones, Hun. Go with it;)

Ugh, days creep by. I'm so jealous of your hips, Emmi. Mine KILL. I can only sleep for 20 min stretches and 4 hrs a night. I feel so sick all the time. And my stomach muscles feel like they will tear any minute. I can hardly walk to the bathroom. 31+2 today! If I can go to 32 I will be ecstatic. So, while the desire to clean is there, unfortunately it won't happen. I can do one thing a day: either vacuum one room, or start the dishes, or start the laundry (and wait for hubby to lift basket for folding). So frustrating for a nesting lady! Nothing about this is easy, is it? You get what you asked for and feel like you're dying.


----------



## Emmi

nobump said:


> Emmi 5 weeks that will pass in no time.
> 
> Had docs this morning. Back on iron tablets. Hemoglobin and ferritin are dropping. Never phoned clinic... work is a bit of a nightmare today. .. or maybe I am just delaying...

I think that if you are delaying then there is a reason, you will know when it's the right time and when you can deal with it again:hugs:

Xxx


----------



## Emmi

Redbean said:


> Aurora, I cried hysterically into my hubby's arms the day before pos and seeing ++. I was CONVINCED it didn't work and I'd ruined it. Those are just the hormones, Hun. Go with it;)
> 
> Ugh, days creep by. I'm so jealous of your hips, Emmi. Mine KILL. I can only sleep for 20 min stretches and 4 hrs a night. I feel so sick all the time. And my stomach muscles feel like they will tear any minute. I can hardly walk to the bathroom. 31+2 today! If I can go to 32 I will be ecstatic. So, while the desire to clean is there, unfortunately it won't happen. I can do one thing a day: either vacuum one room, or start the dishes, or start the laundry (and wait for hubby to lift basket for folding). So frustrating for a nesting lady! Nothing about this is easy, is it? You get what you asked for and feel like you're dying.

Oh Darling, really sounds so very tough:wacko: Cleaning is overrated so don't you worry about that, nesting is all very well but you are literally a nest for 3 precious baba's!! I am willing you to keep cooking them as long as need be and as long as possible. Am sure you are resting as much as possible but you are so nearly there.:hugs::hugs:

Xxx


----------



## lizzie78

Aurora - I agree with nobump I think we have to forget. I was totally taken by surprise about how hideous this all is this time around although I do now vaguely remember saying to DH at the end of last round that it wasnt as easy as he made it sound and I didnt know if I could do it all again. Sending you lost of love.

I have had a total meltdown this week and ended up just going to bed with a hot water bottle and crying - awful. However, I had acupuncture last night and feel much more like myself (although the me on IVF drugs unfortunately!) today. Transfer booked for Weds next week so just hoping that 2 of my frosties thaw ok.

Nobump - I think sometimes we delay because we aren't ready, just occasionally our hearts know better than our heads and I think both have to be aligned before tackling the next step when dealing with infertility.

Redbean - I think Emmi said it all. Just wishing the days away for you so that you can hold your three little miracles and know that they made it. 

Amy lol I have an image of you bossing your adoring DH around!

Emmi - Can't wait to hear that you have met your little one in a few weeks time :)

xxx


----------



## Emmi

lizzie78 said:


> Aurora - I agree with nobump I think we have to forget. I was totally taken by surprise about how hideous this all is this time around although I do now vaguely remember saying to DH at the end of last round that it wasnt as easy as he made it sound and I didnt know if I could do it all again. Sending you lost of love.
> 
> I have had a total meltdown this week and ended up just going to bed with a hot water bottle and crying - awful. However, I had acupuncture last night and feel much more like myself (although the me on IVF drugs unfortunately!) today. Transfer booked for Weds next week so just hoping that 2 of my frosties thaw ok.
> 
> Nobump - I think sometimes we delay because we aren't ready, just occasionally our hearts know better than our heads and I think both have to be aligned before tackling the next step when dealing with infertility.
> 
> Redbean - I think Emmi said it all. Just wishing the days away for you so that you can hold your three little miracles and know that they made it.
> 
> Amy lol I have an image of you bossing your adoring DH around!
> 
> Emmi - Can't wait to hear that you have met your little one in a few weeks time :)
> 
> xxx

Aww Lizzie, we have all been there, tears flow throughout this hideous process. I had so many wobbles and was so emotional, it's a tough tough journey. I hope your embies thaw beautifully and you have some fighters that will get you that bfp. Keep busy and do lots of wonderful nurturing things to keep you as positive as possible.

You have a cheerleading squad honey and am doing some real fabulous moves for you...... well sort off..... more gorilla like with my big belly:happydance:

Xxx


----------



## amy8686

Lizzie, I'm glad the acupuncture helped! It helped me too. I remember feeling crazy, but at least having perspective about the craziness stemming from the drugs. Whereas when I hadn't done the acupuncture in a while, I just felt like an out of control lunatic with no hope for ever being normal again.

There's hope. ;) You'll be done with all of this nonsense in no time, hopefully onto new crazy-making pregnancy hormones!


----------



## lizzie78

Ha ha Emmi you just achieved the miraculous and made me giggle :) x

Amy you nailed it I am totally like that!!

Thank you lovely ladies xxxx


----------



## Bebe2

Lizzie: Will be thinking of you and your frosties next Wednesday! 

Redbean: You are doing a great job keeping those girls cooking! Day by day and you're almost there!

Emmi, Amy: So excited that there are going to be some babies around here soon! 

Nobump: Thinking of you! Time is always good for a little perspective.

This process is so crazy because we try to control so much, but so much is just going to surprise you anyway! AFM: Next Wednesday is my big day too. I'm a little nervous. Going in for the ultrasound and hoping for good growth and heartbeat!


----------



## Aurora CHK

At my last acu, I had salt poured into my tummybutton and then this herb burned on it, it was really nice and warming but also very random!

Sadly, it doesn't seem like its helping - my eggs aren't growing by the looks of it, so we are facing possible cancellation (and if so, we probably won't try again with my eggs, so its quite a devastating possibility). Wish me luck with my scan tomorrow that the follicles have got all plump and fat since Friday!!!


----------



## nobump

Sending positive thoughts to you auora. Grow eggs grow.

Bebe fx for a strong heartbeat on Wednesday. 

Wishing everyone well.

Xxxx


----------



## amy8686

Aurora, good luck!! I'll be looking forward to hearing how the scan goes.


----------



## lizzie78

Aurora good luck for today sunbeam xxx


----------



## Aurora CHK

Thanks guys! The three potentials have stepped into the spotlight and grown brilliantly, so I now have a whopper and two big ones - all the size of my largest from last time - but with much thicker lining and higher oestrogen. Unfortunately, the other four eggs haven't really grown at all. Hopefully by tomorrow they'll be fattening, but it seems all the growth is going to that first three rather than distributing :dohh:. Oh well, 3 is better than none!

Thinking of you all - especially Redbean for whom I know every minute feels like an eternity! Xxx


----------



## Bebe2

That's great news Aurora! And sometimes those little ones sneak and grow overnight! Fx for you!!!


----------



## Emmi

Aurora CHK said:


> Thanks guys! The three potentials have stepped into the spotlight and grown brilliantly, so I now have a whopper and two big ones - all the size of my largest from last time - but with much thicker lining and higher oestrogen. Unfortunately, the other four eggs haven't really grown at all. Hopefully by tomorrow they'll be fattening, but it seems all the growth is going to that first three rather than distributing :dohh:. Oh well, 3 is better than none!
> 
> Thinking of you all - especially Redbean for whom I know every minute feels like an eternity! Xxx

Oh that's fabulous news, keep getting nice and plump follies!! :hugs:

X


----------



## lizzie78

Great news aurora, so pleased that 3 of them are stepping up and doing what they should :)


----------



## nobump

Auora 3 on track is fab news.

FX


----------



## Bebe2

Lizzie: Good luck with the transfer tomorrow!! 

Aurora: Good luck with the trigger!!!


----------



## lizzie78

I'm PUPO with minnie and mo :)


----------



## Emmi

lizzie78 said:


> I'm PUPO with minnie and mo :)

Of fabulous news Lizzie!! Now watch loads of comedy, eat Brazil nuts and drink pomegranate juice:happydance: Stick little beans, grow strong Minnie and Mo:flower::hugs:

Xxx


----------



## Redbean

Good luck Lizzie! I swear the comedy works. There have been studies on pos visualizations too. Happy and pos thoughts w lots of visualizing sticky beans!


----------



## lizzie78

Thanks ladies, I'm definitely doing the visualisation as my meditations focus on that. I'll try to squeeze some comedy in too :)


----------



## Bebe2

Yay Lizzie!!! Sending lots of sticky baby dust your way!!!


----------



## Aurora CHK

Go go go, Minnie and Mo!


----------



## lizzie78

Aurora CHK said:


> Go go go, Minnie and Mo!

:haha:


----------



## nobump

Congrats Lizzie!!!!


----------



## amy8686

Yay Lizzie! So excited for you. Enjoy being PUPO, nourishing those little cells to keep growing in there!

Aurora, how's it going?


----------



## Aurora CHK

Hi ladies! I'm good, we're trying not to get over-excited but incredibly they say they got 8 eggs! We're realistic that probably most of those won't be fertilisable as will have been the immature tiddlers that weren't growing, but still! Fingers crossed we get a couple of embies! Squee!

How's everyone else doing? Xx


----------



## Bebe2

Aurora: Congratulations on the awesome number of eggs!!!
Lizzie: I hope you're resting up and feeling good!
AFM: Well, our U/s did not go well. The placenta has continued to grow, but the embryo did not. So, it continued to develop somewhat beyond our appointment when we saw the fetal pole, but not too far. The size was way too small for what it should have been, but the placenta was normal size, which is why my belly has gotten big and I've continued to "feel" pregnant with slight nausea, hungry all the time, etc. It developed far enough that the RE recommends a D&C next week. He said my HCG would lower and AF come a couple weeks after that. We could potentially try again at that point. I think I was more mentally prepared for problems at the last appointment, so this one was hard. We will probably do one more because we paid for a "two-for-one" plan, but that would be it. DH and I feel like if it doesn't work, at least we will know we gave it a good try.


----------



## Aurora CHK

Oh God, Bebe, I'm so so sorry, that's terrible, I don't know what to say other than I'm so sorry and sad for you & it's so unfair. Sending so much love to you xxx


----------



## lizzie78

Bebe, that is awful and I can understand why you were unprepared for such news you must be devastated. I'm so sad for you xxx


----------



## Redbean

Bebe, that isn't easy: even as wee as they are at that stage, you get attached. So sorry, hun. Go pamper yourself.


----------



## nobump

Bebe so sorry for your loss. Sending you lots of hugs. 

Xxx


----------



## nobump

Bebe so sorry for your loss. Sending you lots of hugs. 

Xxx


----------



## amy8686

Oh Bebe, I'm so sorry to hear that. Thinking of you.


----------



## Emmi

Oh Bebe, am so sorry to hear that, how heartbreaking. Big virtual hugs to you, all so very tough. 

Xxx


----------



## lizzie78

Emmi darling why do you feel ignored?? (Status) xxx


----------



## Emmi

lizzie78 said:


> Emmi darling why do you feel ignored?? (Status) xxx

Eh up??? Am I missing something?? I can hardly be ignored at my size:wacko::happydance:

Do you mean that thing in the top corner, should be saying nesting!

Xxx


----------



## lizzie78

Sorry I realised after I posted that either the statuses had all gone mad or my phone had as mine had gone from saying nervous to dead!!! Sorry but very glad to hear you aren't ignored!! Xxx


----------



## Emmi

lizzie78 said:


> Sorry I realised after I posted that either the statuses had all gone mad or my phone had as mine had gone from saying nervous to dead!!! Sorry but very glad to hear you aren't ignored!! Xxx

Crikey, well bloody glad that you are not dead:thumbup::hugs:

Xxx


----------



## lizzie78

Me too! X


----------



## Aurora CHK

Me three! I've got three embies btw, ladies. At least I did this morning, who knows if that's still the case? Sunday transfer planned. 

Bebe, thinking of you xxx


----------



## nobump

Auora hope your finding things to disract you.

Lizzie have you downloaded some comedies?

Emmi hope you are well.

Bebe sending hugs.

AFM AF has arrived taking mefanamic acid so hoping to bleed less. Want it away in time for my holiday. 
Xx


----------



## Aurora CHK

Ooh, where are you going, NB?


----------



## nobump

We're off to tenerife for a week. Weather looks good. 
X


----------



## Aurora CHK

Aw that sounds fab! Have an amazing time, you really deserve it.


----------



## lizzie78

No bump hope you have a lovely time as aurora says you really deserve it. I took mefanamic acid a few years ago and it did help with the bleeding but didn't shorten the AF, made the first few days easier to cope with though :hugs:


----------



## Redbean

Aurora, great news! How many are they transferring? Not long now. 

Happy Valentines Day, ladies. Hope you all got some TLC. 

I have a CSection scheduled for the 24th. Only ten days but an eternity! My left knee can't really bear the extra weight anymore. I hope I haven't done real damage.


----------



## Aurora CHK

Sorry it's so tough Redbean. We're due to transfer two, if we still have two by tomorrow morning. Eek!


----------



## lizzie78

Redbean that must feel an absolute age away so sorry this has been such a difficult pregnancy. Hope this last couple of weeks speeds by xxx


----------



## nobump

Rebean hope the ten days pass quickly. It will be worth when they are hear.

Auroa vent away, we all try ans make sense out of this situation. But there is no sense

Thanks all for good wishes for holiday. Head out a week tomorrow. So hopefully time for AF to run its course. Meds making me feel a bit queasy. 

Had a really good acu appointment today. Glad I also had a mid week session acu place closed from wWednesday til after the weekend for chinese new year.

Xxx


----------



## Emmi

Aurora CHK said:


> Me three! I've got three embies btw, ladies. At least I did this morning, who knows if that's still the case? Sunday transfer planned.
> 
> Bebe, thinking of you xxx

That's great news, sending lots of positive vibes for tomorrow Hon!!!:happydance:

Xxx


----------



## Emmi

Redbean said:


> Aurora, great news! How many are they transferring? Not long now.
> 
> Happy Valentines Day, ladies. Hope you all got some TLC.
> 
> I have a CSection scheduled for the 24th. Only ten days but an eternity! My left knee can't really bear the extra weight anymore. I hope I haven't done real damage.

Gosh not long but I can imagine the discomfort:wacko: Rest up which I am sure you are doing. I won't moan too much about how uncomfortable I am feeling as I am sure it's nothing in comparison!!:shrug:

Xxx


----------



## Emmi

nobump said:


> Rebean hope the ten days pass quickly. It will be worth when they are hear.
> 
> Auroa vent away, we all try ans make sense out of this situation. But there is no sense
> 
> Thanks all for good wishes for holiday. Head out a week tomorrow. So hopefully time for AF to run its course. Meds making me feel a bit queasy.
> 
> Had a really good acu appointment today. Glad I also had a mid week session acu place closed from wWednesday til after the weekend for chinese new year.
> 
> Xxx

Enjoy your holiday honey, bring back some sunshine will you!!

X


----------



## amy8686

Aurora, that's great! Can't wait for you to be PUPO like Lizzie. :)

Redbean, 10 days is so soon! Amazing to think about how your life is going to change in just a week and a half.

Feb 24 is the day we finally get to meet the doctor who will be doing my c-section, and we may get to set a date that day. March 16 is a surgery day for him though, and that's in the right window for us, so we're thinking that will be the day. Just over 4 weeks to go!

Redbean, we've had such a time agreeing on names... I can't imagine having three babies to name! Are you and hubby settled on that front?


----------



## Redbean

Amy, it was actually pretty easy, maybe bc we don't have to pick just one. We came up w a short list of about 10 and then each wrote down our top five. We chose the three that overlapped and the rest became middle names.


----------



## Emmi

Redbean said:


> Amy, it was actually pretty easy, maybe bc we don't have to pick just one. We came up w a short list of about 10 and then each wrote down our top five. We chose the three that overlapped and the rest became middle names.

I have found girl's names easier, so many beautiful names to choose from!!

Boys names, we have been through every name under the sun, have given my hubby such a headache:wacko: But it's so important!! We do keep coming back to the same name so we'll see:happydance:

How are you getting on with names Amy, you would never believe how tough it is!!

X


----------



## amy8686

Wow Redbean, that sounds very practical. :) We also came up with a list of contenders, but then agreeing on the best one was really hard. We were pretty stumped on boy names for a long time, until I brought up one that hubby had previously shot down (it was the FIRST name on my original list) and suddenly he loved it, so that became easy. For a girl, we actually agreed really early on, but then each of us started to doubt it at different times, until finally a week ago we went back to the drawing board and changed our minds. So NOW we're set!

It's fun, but such a big decision!


----------



## amy8686

Hey Lizzie, any news? Or are you being good and not testing? :)


----------



## lizzie78

Bfn this morning :(


----------



## Redbean

How many days, Lizzie?

Even w an outrageously high HcG and triplets, mine was only a feint pos after ten days.


----------



## nobump

Lizzie as red how many days post are you? X


----------



## lizzie78

Thanks Redbean good to know. I'm 6dp3dt so 9dpo today. The Internet just seems to be full of women who get their bfps at 9 dpo. Someone take my phone, laptop and tablet away from me please!!! It's been a good thing though as its stopped me being so positive which would have been dangerous on otd xxx


----------



## nobump

I have turned you wifi off! Step away from the laptop xx


----------



## lizzie78

Ha ha ha nobump!!


----------



## Aurora CHK

Aw Lizzie, I didn't know you were testing yet. Was this your first day of testing? xxx


----------



## lizzie78

I didn't either aurora :( I couldn't get back to sleep at 4:30 this morning for thinking about it so I gave in and tested. That'll teach me! Xxx


----------



## amy8686

I got a bfn on day 6 also, and the Internet made me sad about it. Fingers crossed for you!!!


----------



## Redbean

I distinctly remember not feeling pg until 10 dpo when I started my estrogen patch. I was super emotional and a bit nauseous and blamed the patch. My Dr told me to pos and I did and it was bfp but pretty pale. I know I wouldn't have even seen it the day before. She told me that most don't read positive until 10-14 post transfer but bc I had symptoms she trusted me to test. 

Give it three more days!


----------



## lizzie78

Thanks Redbean I started to feel sick last night today and am hoping it isn't just a new side effect of the pesssaries so fingers crossed. Either way thank you all for the cheerleading :)


----------



## Aurora CHK

I don't think the pessaries do that - give nausea that is - it's just prog, right? Cramps, boobs, mardiness and high temps, yes! Nausea, I don't think so. We're here for you whatever is happening :hugs:


----------



## Emmi

Too early Lizzie Honey, hang on in there sweetie. I know how tough it is but them little embies have so much to do in there. 

Try not to Google too much honey, watch lots of comedy and keep busy.

Xxx


----------



## Aurora CHK

How's everyone doing? I've been re-reading our posts from late July and early August (basically when it was 'all happening' especially for me and Lizzie as we were 2ww buddies - again!) - wow, brought back all the joy and of course pain. I didn't capture my symptoms last time in my own journal as I put them all here, so I wanted to review them. Well, they all seem identical!


----------



## Aurora CHK

Sorry, that was a bit nonspecific. I mean the post-transfer, pre-BFP symptoms eg implantation stage. Hope this means mine are trying to bed down!

Redbean, how are you holding up? And of course everyone else too!


----------



## lizzie78

:hugs: aurora I did the same yesterday as I didn't have a journal last time. Bittersweet :kiss:


----------



## nobump

Its a bit crazy this is an online diary for all of us.
Lizzie I missed that you had tested. It is good you are noth going through this together. 

AFM feeling sad. Close to anniversary of finding out we and no eggs to transfer. Hopefully holiday will help tske our minds off it. It is strange how you can remember some days very clearly. 
Xxx


----------



## Aurora CHK

No Bump you've been through so much :hugs: Life is so bloody unfair and stupid and mean, it's infuriating.


----------



## Redbean

Lizzie, any further news?

nobump, your journey has been such a long and exhausting one, but I'm sure you'll find your joy in some unexpected way, during some unexpected time. Just remember my friend who tried 5 IVFs over 5 yrs, each Dr telling her she was wasting her time, only to get pg w triplets! Hang in there, lady!

So, My three girls were born Friday via c section! Gwen, Ainsley, and Patten are all breathing on their own and taking bottles, trying to breastfeed. They are still so tiny but so darned cute and perfect.

I only wish I were doing so well. Turns out the bigger your uterus is the more painful the recovery. Postpartum contractions are worse than than labor ones, but at least now I get Motrin!! Just waiting to pass gas now:) oh, the little joys.

BTW, if anyone gets a c section, really read up on how to recover quickly after. If narcotics don't work well on you, ask for Motrin bc the narcotic will make you vomit (ouch) and constipated (double ouch).

Thank you all so much for staying w me this whole time, esp you ladies who are still so frustrated and prob hate my pg griping. I would've gone insane without you. I hope you read in all this that it's all hard, pg or not, but the struggle is worth it, in the end. Xoxo


----------



## Aurora CHK

Congratulations Redbean! Well done on your three beautiful, precious daughters and for getting through it all. Wow! Hope you feel much better soon. :hugs:


----------



## Aurora CHK

Hope it's ok to post my own update copied from my journal. I just woke up and went for first wee of the day, and I'm bleeding like the start of AF. 
:nope:

I then immediately wanted to test to see if it's a chemical again, or just regular AF and Flopsy and Mopsy just never implanted, so I managed to squeeze out a few more drops of FMU (sorry tmi) for a FRER (exactly as I was saying I would do, although that might not have been on this thread). It's positive. So another chemical. I'm hoping against hope that the bleeding doesn't continue of course, that it's some kind of late appearance of implantation bleeding, but with my history that's hard to swallow. I'm numb.


----------



## Emmi

nobump said:


> Its a bit crazy this is an online diary for all of us.
> Lizzie I missed that you had tested. It is good you are noth going through this together.
> 
> AFM feeling sad. Close to anniversary of finding out we and no eggs to transfer. Hopefully holiday will help tske our minds off it. It is strange how you can remember some days very clearly.
> Xxx

I know how hard anniversaries are Hon, all very difficult:hugs: Really hope that your holiday makes you both smile and rest. Take care.

X


----------



## Emmi

Redbean said:


> Lizzie, any further news?
> 
> nobump, your journey has been such a long and exhausting one, but I'm sure you'll find your joy in some unexpected way, during some unexpected time. Just remember my friend who tried 5 IVFs over 5 yrs, each Dr telling her she was wasting her time, only to get pg w triplets! Hang in there, lady!
> 
> So, My three girls were born Friday via c section! Gwen, Ainsley, and Patten are all breathing on their own and taking bottles, trying to breastfeed. They are still so tiny but so darned cute and perfect.
> 
> I only wish I were doing so well. Turns out the bigger your uterus is the more painful the recovery. Postpartum contractions are worse than than labor ones, but at least now I get Motrin!! Just waiting to pass gas now:) oh, the little joys.
> 
> BTW, if anyone gets a c section, really read up on how to recover quickly after. If narcotics don't work well on you, ask for Motrin bc the narcotic will make you vomit (ouch) and constipated (double ouch).
> 
> Thank you all so much for staying w me this whole time, esp you ladies who are still so frustrated and prob hate my pg griping. I would've gone insane without you. I hope you read in all this that it's all hard, pg or not, but the struggle is worth it, in the end. Xoxo

Wonderful news, so very happy for you honey!! Am sure your beautiful girls will thrive and grow and I really hope that you recover real soon, all sounds pretty tough but am sure when you look at those 3 beauts, it's all worth it!!

Xxx


----------



## nobump

Redbean I am so happy for you! There are tears in my eyes. Wishing you a speedy recovery. Good to hear they are feeding ok. Such lovely names.

Aurora hoping the bleeding will stop. Maybe late implantation bleed. What was the colour? Sending you hugs.

AFM looks like AF is full flow again. Day 1. Hoping it will stop tomorrow. Nice and sunny here.

Xxx


----------



## Emmi

Aurora CHK said:


> Hope it's ok to post my own update copied from my journal. I just woke up and went for first wee of the day, and I'm bleeding like the start of AF.
> :nope:
> 
> I then immediately wanted to test to see if it's a chemical again, or just regular AF and Flopsy and Mopsy just never implanted, so I managed to squeeze out a few more drops of FMU (sorry tmi) for a FRER (exactly as I was saying I would do, although that might not have been on this thread). It's positive. So another chemical. I'm hoping against hope that the bleeding doesn't continue of course, that it's some kind of late appearance of implantation bleeding, but with my history that's hard to swallow. I'm numb.

Ahhh, I so hope that the blasted bleeding will stop..... just so horrific this roller coaster journey. Please keep us updated, am so cheering you on. 

:hugs:xxx


----------



## lizzie78

Redbean, I'm so thrilled for all of you, although not the recovery issues! But such wonderful news considering the problems and challenges that have beset you since your BFP. :)

Aurora, as I said in the other thread sweetie i'm so hoping this might just be early pregnancy bleeding for you xxx

Nobump, a rough time for you and I can only wish that it passes for you and you get through it. So difficult xxx

Love to everyone else and apologies if i missed an update I'm trying to do this whilst in a meeting ;)
xxxx


----------



## Redbean

Thanks, ladies! You are amazing. 

Here's to implantation bleeding! I'm praying it is.


----------



## amy8686

Aurora, I'm sending positive thoughts your way! Fingers crossed.

Redbean - So, so, so happy for you! I hope your recovery starts getting much easier. I'm more worried about constipation post-c-section than anything else. :-/ May you pass gas soon!


----------



## lizzie78

Ok ladies, I've been testing for a week and getting positives so have been out and bought a selection of different brands to use in the morning. If I still have dark lines on the frer I'm going to try to believe that this isn't a chemical and will tell Dh. Terrified!! Tomorrow will be 13dp3dt so even though otd isn't until Thursday that has to be long enough!

Aurora, I really hope this isn't too insensitive chick, if it is feel free to say so and I'll pipe down until we know that flopsy and mopsy are still ok xxx


----------



## nobump

Ah lizzie that is fab news. Thought you had been to quiet. So pleased. How have you managed not to say anything to your DH? Im sure he'll be thrilled.

Xxx


----------



## Aurora CHK

Not at all, dollface. I'll be shouting from the rooftops for ya!!! <3 :friends: <3


----------



## lizzie78

Thanks both.

Nobump I'm just not convinced it isn't going to fade away yet and didn't want to upset him again xxx


----------



## amy8686

Lizzie! I'm so happy!! OMG, exciting.


----------



## Bebe2

Redbean: Wow!! Congratulations!! Those are beautiful names. It must be such a relief to have them all on the other side and doing well. So amazing!! Is it hard trying to breastfeed the three? I hope they're taking good care of you in the hospital. Do they allow you to stay for a while?

Aurora: So hoping that spotting is implantation or one of those weird but not uncommon things that happen at this early stage during pregnancy. This process is so hard and all ups and downs the whole way. FX for you.

Lizzie: Hope you're managing to avoid Google and hang in there. I don't take any of my own advice but at least work kept me a little more busy this last time.

Nobump: Thinking of you. I hope you can get a little respite from thinking about it and find a little relaxation and renewal.

AFM: D&C was today. This weekend was a little hard emotionally, but the procedure today wasn't too bad all-in-all. Maybe because they gave me lots of drugs to relax me before the anesthesia. DH is picking up my prescription pain relievers for tonight. I think the hardest part was the last U/s where we got the bad news. I tried to think of today as moving forward for the one last round that we will do.


----------



## Bebe2

lizzie78 said:


> Ok ladies, I've been testing for a week and getting positives so have been out and bought a selection of different brands to use in the morning. If I still have dark lines on the frer I'm going to try to believe that this isn't a chemical and will tell Dh. Terrified!! Tomorrow will be 13dp3dt so even though otd isn't until Thursday that has to be long enough!
> 
> Aurora, I really hope this isn't too insensitive chick, if it is feel free to say so and I'll pipe down until we know that flopsy and mopsy are still ok xxx

Lizzie: Just saw your update! FANTASTIC!!!! You are pg - so exciting!!!:happy dance: I did the same thing - kept it to myself a bit before I told DH.


----------



## amy8686

Bebe, I'm impressed with your positivity on d&c day! Glad the procedure wasn't bad, and you're right, it's a step forward. 

Redbean, I second Bebe's question: are you attempting breastfeeding? It seems like it'll be an all-consuming process with just one baby. I can't imagine three. Hope you're not feeling pressured in one direction or the other.

Aurora, how are things?


----------



## Redbean

Lizzie! Yay!!!!

Bebe, I hope you're not being stoic for our sakes. If you happen to be upset, roar away. If not, perhaps you are very focused on moving forward? That is great if you can do that. If not, totally fine too. 

Aurora, has the bleeding worsened or light lightened?

AFM, I am breastfeeding all three, but I only do it three times a day so that I get skin time w each girl. Otherwise it would be too much. Obviously I can't really do it unless I have help, so that's a factor. Right now I'm just trying to get my milk to come in.

So, it seems I have postpartum preeclampsia. I was worried this would happen. My BP shot up right after delivery and then came down w medication, but now all the sudden it's up and and staying. I had a headache yesterday and I've been seeing spots so I'm back on medication. So far no change. I may have to stay in hospital on a mag drip one more day. I'm mostly just worried that I'll be too sick to take care of these girls. I already feel I can't keep up w their progress, and this will only slow mine. And I'm really worried that I'll be holding a babe one day and have a seizure or worse a stroke. Ugh, here's to the best for each of us. &#55357;&#56833;


----------



## Aurora CHK

Bleeding worsened, test lightened. My life is a TTC version of Groundhog Day. Four chemicals in 18 months. No more money so that's the end of it. Plus there's clearly no point. My body won't stop killing it's babies, or my babies all have some inbuilt self-destruct. I've had all the tests there are, so until there are new scientific breakthroughs nothing is going to help. Best of luck to everyone else on your journeys. And massive hugs for Lizzie, I'm so thrilled for you, sweetheart :kiss:


----------



## lizzie78

Redbean, so sorry that everything that can be thrown at you is thrown at you. i can completely understand why you are worried and just want to be well enough to look after your beautiful girls. Hoping that the medication does get you back on track quickly and other than that i feel useless!

Bebe - I too hope you aren't putting a brave face on things for us. If you want to rant and rave please do! I think you are doing amazingly well through something heartbreaking xxx

Aurora - i just dont know what to say sweetie, I'm so sorry that it hasnt worked, that science is letting you down and that we are so dependent upon money for how many chances we can have at something so priceless. Im crying for you :(

As for me, I was worried i was going to jinx things by talking about it and am now terrified that's true. Tested this morning and got a BFP on a clearblue, a clearblue digital and a FRER but the FRER was more like the like I had on 9dp3dt not the most recent one on 11dp3dt so now i'm scared and upset that it is still going to be a chemical but just a later one. I've tried to tell myself that maybe this batch of FRERs just has a different dye concentration but its hard to believe. OTD is Thursday so I guess I'll keep hanging on. I'm sleepy, still have backache and some mild cramping in my stomach and feel dizzy and a little tiny bit nauseous but am so scared that my HCG levels are going down not up. This is our last chance so i'm praying that minnie and/or mo is in there still fighting. 

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16632634385/
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16632635385/


----------



## amy8686

Lizzie, pay no attention to lighter lines. Not only do batches vary, but your hormone concentrations vary. Unless you're bleeding, assume all is well. Have you told your hubby yet???

Aurora dear, I'm so sorry. You have been so wonderfully supportive throughout all of our journeys and you deserve the ending you want. I cannot imagine your frustration and heartbreak at having this same result over and over. I'll keep thinking of you as you find your path forward. Come and update us if you feel up to it. Hugs.

Redbean, I know women who have gone through postpartum preeclampsia and it was a struggle for a while, but with no lingering effect on how they could care for their babies. Get lots of help for as long as you need it. I'm sure it feels like you're falling behind, but you're doing great things for these girls' early development and you will be fully strong and capable soon enough. Take care of yourself! It's scary stuff, but you will get past it just like you've gotten past every other struggle along the way.


----------



## Bebe2

Emmi and Amy: You are both up soon!!! Are you getting excited/nervous???

Lizzie: IVF is so stressful. You feel like you can never relax. Amy's right though, the lines can vary a bit. Everything crossed for a great beta on Thursday.

Redbean: You have had the most exceptional pregnancy circumstances, but you have done a great time managing and you are doing an amazing job with those sweet little girls. Do you have help from family or anyone when you get home? I hope you can call in every favor!

Aurora: Oh sweetie, I am so, so sorry. This process is so unfair, mentally, physically, and financially. How maddening that they can't identify a scientific reason and way to address this recurring problem. Sending you lots of hugs. Take the time you need to take care of yourself.

AFM: Doing alright today. Knock on wood, I haven't had any pain/cramping. For me, it really was hardest a couple weeks ago when we found out. It's really awful to feel pregnant (and technically be pregnant) but know it's not viable, no heartbeat, etc. I've had a couple weeks to process it. This weekend was also hard to have to re-face it and because I didn't know what to expect with the procedure. I'm tired now and still recovering, but I feel better (more like my usual self) and it's actually good to have some closure. I go in next Monday to check my HCG levels and make sure they are going down like they are supposed to.


----------



## Emmi

lizzie78 said:


> Ok ladies, I've been testing for a week and getting positives so have been out and bought a selection of different brands to use in the morning. If I still have dark lines on the frer I'm going to try to believe that this isn't a chemical and will tell Dh. Terrified!! Tomorrow will be 13dp3dt so even though otd isn't until Thursday that has to be long enough!
> 
> Aurora, I really hope this isn't too insensitive chick, if it is feel free to say so and I'll pipe down until we know that flopsy and mopsy are still ok xxx

I had such a good feeling about you Honey and am so hoping that there is the stickiest of beans in there. :hugs: So very exciting but I know how nerve wracking it is, all such a bloody rollercoaster.

Xxx


----------



## Emmi

Redbean said:


> Lizzie! Yay!!!!
> 
> Bebe, I hope you're not being stoic for our sakes. If you happen to be upset, roar away. If not, perhaps you are very focused on moving forward? That is great if you can do that. If not, totally fine too.
> 
> Aurora, has the bleeding worsened or light lightened?
> 
> AFM, I am breastfeeding all three, but I only do it three times a day so that I get skin time w each girl. Otherwise it would be too much. Obviously I can't really do it unless I have help, so that's a factor. Right now I'm just trying to get my milk to come in.
> 
> So, it seems I have postpartum preeclampsia. I was worried this would happen. My BP shot up right after delivery and then came down w medication, but now all the sudden it's up and and staying. I had a headache yesterday and I've been seeing spots so I'm back on medication. So far no change. I may have to stay in hospital on a mag drip one more day. I'm mostly just worried that I'll be too sick to take care of these girls. I already feel I can't keep up w their progress, and this will only slow mine. And I'm really worried that I'll be holding a babe one day and have a seizure or worse a stroke. Ugh, here's to the best for each of us. &#65533;&#65533;

Crikey, you really are going through it but I think you are just being amazing. Most women really wouldn't be coping but wow, hat's off to you. I just really help that you get better real soon and the little ones are doing good. One day at a time as I always tell myself.:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Xxx


----------



## Emmi

Aurora CHK said:


> Bleeding worsened, test lightened. My life is a TTC version of Groundhog Day. Four chemicals in 18 months. No more money so that's the end of it. Plus there's clearly no point. My body won't stop killing it's babies, or my babies all have some inbuilt self-destruct. I've had all the tests there are, so until there are new scientific breakthroughs nothing is going to help. Best of luck to everyone else on your journeys. And massive hugs for Lizzie, I'm so thrilled for you, sweetheart :kiss:

Ahhhh Honey, I am so very sorry, words fail me when life seems so very cruel. I guess I always believe in miracles but of course it's getting a balance of getting on with life to.

Big virtual hugs to you :hugs::hugs:

Xxx


----------



## Emmi

lizzie78 said:


> Redbean, so sorry that everything that can be thrown at you is thrown at you. i can completely understand why you are worried and just want to be well enough to look after your beautiful girls. Hoping that the medication does get you back on track quickly and other than that i feel useless!
> 
> Bebe - I too hope you aren't putting a brave face on things for us. If you want to rant and rave please do! I think you are doing amazingly well through something heartbreaking xxx
> 
> Aurora - i just dont know what to say sweetie, I'm so sorry that it hasnt worked, that science is letting you down and that we are so dependent upon money for how many chances we can have at something so priceless. Im crying for you :(
> 
> As for me, I was worried i was going to jinx things by talking about it and am now terrified that's true. Tested this morning and got a BFP on a clearblue, a clearblue digital and a FRER but the FRER was more like the like I had on 9dp3dt not the most recent one on 11dp3dt so now i'm scared and upset that it is still going to be a chemical but just a later one. I've tried to tell myself that maybe this batch of FRERs just has a different dye concentration but its hard to believe. OTD is Thursday so I guess I'll keep hanging on. I'm sleepy, still have backache and some mild cramping in my stomach and feel dizzy and a little tiny bit nauseous but am so scared that my HCG levels are going down not up. This is our last chance so i'm praying that minnie and/or mo is in there still fighting.
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16632634385/
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16632635385/

Before my viability scan, I took a test twice a day as I was that scared and bonkers. I can tell you even when I had seen little Peanut, some lines were really feint!! It's just the way it is so don't get too hung up on it honey, a line is indeed a line.:hugs:

Xxx


----------



## Emmi

Bebe2 said:


> Emmi and Amy: You are both up soon!!! Are you getting excited/nervous???
> 
> Lizzie: IVF is so stressful. You feel like you can never relax. Amy's right though, the lines can vary a bit. Everything crossed for a great beta on Thursday.
> 
> Redbean: You have had the most exceptional pregnancy circumstances, but you have done a great time managing and you are doing an amazing job with those sweet little girls. Do you have help from family or anyone when you get home? I hope you can call in every favor!
> 
> Aurora: Oh sweetie, I am so, so sorry. This process is so unfair, mentally, physically, and financially. How maddening that they can't identify a scientific reason and way to address this recurring problem. Sending you lots of hugs. Take the time you need to take care of yourself.
> 
> AFM: Doing alright today. Knock on wood, I haven't had any pain/cramping. For me, it really was hardest a couple weeks ago when we found out. It's really awful to feel pregnant (and technically be pregnant) but know it's not viable, no heartbeat, etc. I've had a couple weeks to process it. This weekend was also hard to have to re-face it and because I didn't know what to expect with the procedure. I'm tired now and still recovering, but I feel better (more like my usual self) and it's actually good to have some closure. I go in next Monday to check my HCG levels and make sure they are going down like they are supposed to.

Huge hugs to you:hugs:, all so very unfair and sad. I do know what you are going through and it's so hard and tough:cry: Hugs to you, rest up and look after yourself.

Xxx


----------



## Emmi

So, am 36 weeks today and have a scan tomorrow, am so hoping that the consultant gives me a date now!! I think it will be in 2 weeks time but we will see. All feeling very real now and am all over the place emotionally, lucky lucky hubby!!

How are you doing Amy??

Xxx


----------



## lizzie78

Bebe the weekend must have been incredibly difficult. How is Dh coping? Glad that you are starting to feel a bit more like yourself and having a bit of closure makes sense x

Emmi, you nutcase I thought there had been a posting party going on with so many new ones then I find out its you on your own lol! Oh my god you are like totally having a baby lol. I'm not surprised your emotions are all over the place. Hope you do get your date tomorrow (be sure to let us know) but I can't believe its really only a matter of days now! Thanks for the sage advice :hugs:

Amy, how are you doing? Do you have a date yet? I don't know why but I always think of you as being incredibly calm about everything. It must be the way that you write. Thanks for your comments they have really helped.

Have calmed down a bit tonight, as Amy said I'm not bleeding yet (touch wood), I needed a nap when I got in from work and felt quite nauseous when I got up. Spent my commute chattering away to both Minnie and mo trying to persuade them to stick with us as we want them so much so hopefully they have listened. Yes I did tell Dh this morning. He is not a man who is good with words or emotions but I got several cuddles and kisses and he is being so lovely to me tonight 

Nobump, it can't be long until your holiday now, is it the end of this week?

Redbean, hope you are doing okish and starting to feel a bit better.

Aurora :hugs:


----------



## nobump

I am on holiday just now. Flew out Sunday. Weather good. Having a relaxing time. AF still lingering day 12.

Bebe hugs to you, you are being very strong.

Lizzie think some men are not good at showing emotion. Cuddles are always good.

Emmi how exciting.

Xxxx


----------



## Aurora CHK

Just checking in to say thanks so much for everything - all the kind words, virtual hugs and amazing understanding. I'm really thinking of you all too and will be a bit more personal in a few days when I'm a bit more focused. Sorry to be self-absorbed but I do love you all! Xxx


----------



## amy8686

Aurora - There is nothing self-absorbed about taking care of yourself at a time like this! You should be 100% focused on yourself, doing what you need to do to stay afloat. You can post 100 more times about yourself and we will not think you are self-absorbed. On the 101th, though, you'd better ask how we're all doing. :) 

Bebe - I understand the feeling of closure after the procedure. Hope that feeling continues to propel you forward, and also I hope you'll take some time to pamper yourself once you're totally physically recovered.

Lizzie - Have I mentioned that I'm excited for you?? I'm so glad you told your husband. With mine, it's been a slow process of him getting more emotionally expressive about it. He was fantastically supportive from the start, but it's been really cute to watch him absorb the reality and get more excited as we get closer. Pregnancy can bring out emotion even in the least expressive of men!

Emmi - 2 weeks! Ah! Crazy how soon it is.

Today we met the doctor who will be doing my c-section. We really liked him... he's very positive and calming. He wants to aim for March 16-18, which is right before week 37, to give baby's lungs the most time possible before the placenta would likely start becoming problematic. However, if I start spotting, he'd want to do it a bit sooner. He agreed with us that March 14 would be the coolest birthday (Pi day AND Einstein's birthday), and even though it's a Saturday, he said he'd make it happen if I'm spotting at all. :) So, sometime in the next week, we'll be reserving a date between the 16 and 18th, with the understanding that it'll be moved up if necessary.

I'm on my last week and a half of teaching before starting maternity leave on the 9th. I'm still feeling mostly ok, but it'll be nice to be able to loll around with my feet up all day, and not have to worry about what to do if I start bleeding during school.

Redbean - If you want to ship one of the three babies to me in Oregon, I can help between the 9th and my c-section. Fed-Ex?


----------



## lizzie78

Aurora - what Amy said although Im meaner and might expect you to say hello on the 99th post ;) We love ya, be as "me me me" as you need to be right now x

No bump - 12 day AF oh my goodness, i'm so sorry it hasnt gone away in time for you to enjoy your holiday without it!

Amy - thank you. DH is already being happy and excited in his own way, he is being very caring and mustered up enough words to ask about a scan date last night. he seemed perturbed that it wasnt already booked lol. I tried to explain that if everything is ok with the clinic test tomorrow then we get to book the scan. He is obviously thinking about it a lot which is lovely. i really wouldnt have him any other way. Oh my goodness that window of dates for you is so close!! Are you excited, nervous or both?

I'm so scared about tomorrow's test!

xxx


----------



## amy8686

I'm very excited and only a little bit nervous. I'd be terribly nervous if I were going into labor in a normal way, but the c-section has so many less variables. There are risks, of course, and my nervousness comes from the possibility that the placenta previa will cause excess bleeding either before or during surgery, but it'll be in the doctor's hands and they're prepared for it.

I'm very, very excited to bring home a baby. I still can't believe that that's going to happen.

Lizzie, good luck on the test!!

Redbean, any updates on your condition?


----------



## nobump

Amy I hope all goes well wirh your c section. Hope you have support in place for afterwards. 

Think all my moans about AF is not helping DH... need to learn to stol going into details. ..

He has just revealed my birthday treat a weekend in nice. So pleased... didn't want a big family party for my 40th. But part of me thinking if we decide to do another round of ivf then we need to wait until May. 

X


----------



## Aurora CHK

Aw No Bump that sounds lovely but also yes we have to plan our blooming lives around blooming IVF don't we? 

Emmi, what's the outcome/date? Exciting!


----------



## lizzie78

Amy lol I can imagine it must be an odd feeling. hoping you dont have complications and will be home quickly after the C section.

Nobump lol I long ago stopped giving DH details he is actually more supportive the less that i tell him! Nice surprise but yes it probably does need planning around your next cycle.



Did my many tests this morning. Got a positive on my Clinic HPT although it was faint. Got positives with clear blue and clearblue conception indicator although that only said 1-2 weeks not 2-3 like it should so still worried by that. Also got positive on FRER and it looks darker than the last two I think so maybe I did have a dodgy batch. I feel a long way away from being out of the woods but I have believed it enough to call my clinic and am waiting for them to call me back. Will upload the FRER pic in a second, today's is the bottom one.


----------



## Redbean

Ladies
I'm so sorry I'm behind on the news and posts. Life is a bit insane w pumping every two hrs (I can't sleep in between knowing I have to get up so tired), visiting the girls in the NICU and dealing w healing. My cankles are enormous and driving me nuts! But I am home now so trying to settle in to a routine. It would be much easier if I could drive myself places. 

Lizzie I'm so excited for you! So far so good. Keep being positive. These are the hardest days bc they are so emotional. 

Emmi exciting days so soon ahead!

Amy I wish I could outsource pumping to you instead of a baby:) pumping seems it will be the hardest part of all this. How will I fit it in?? Seems like you are well on your way to being very busy yourself. 

Hugs to aurora. Hugs hugs hugs.


----------



## lizzie78

oh my goodness redbean I hadnt even thought about all that pumping! When do you think you will be bringing the girls home?

Maybe im on track then because i just want to cry today! Not how I thought I would feel.
Do any of you ladies know whether it is safe to fly short haul during the first few weeks? We were planning to go to Mallorca next weekend for a few days and flights are booked as it didnt occur to me we would get a BFP. I think its ok but wondered if any of you havd come up against the same thing.


----------



## Emmi

Hello Y'all, hope everyone is doing good today!!

Lizzie, all looking so bloody exciting!! So happy for you, need to keep that bean ultra sticky. It's all so daunting but keep on talking to them embies, I used to sing to mine ;-)
I used one step cheapy amazon tests strips and they were great, didn't break the bank and would use them twice a day before my first scan. The lines would vary but there was always a line!!

About flying, speak to Care. Personally I wouldn't but that's just me, I was just wanting to make sure that embi burrowed good and proper.

No bump, hope that you are having a wonderful holiday and what a great birthday present. It's a good sign if you are thinking about another round of ivf, it means you are ready and we will be cheering you on.

Aurora, thinking of you Darling. No words to help at the moment but I truly feel for you. Nowt wrong with being self absorbed, this journey is a bugger of one!!! Big hugs.

Amy, can't believe that you are still working!! My full time job is a beached whale!!! So exciting as you are so close too!! 14th March would be a fabulous day to enter the world but no matter when, it's going to be amazing!! It's incredible to think it's just around the corner.

Ahhhh Redbean, thinking of you..... You must be exhausted, really hope that you are bearing up???

So, I had my scan yesterday!! Baba is already estimated at 36 weeks 6lb 8!! So all looking good with weight. Consultant has booked me in for 12th March when I will be 38 weeks, because of my gestational diabetes, age and IVF, they want me to be induced early. Am all over the place at the moment, it's all happening all of a sudden. Mothers day is the 15th so would be magical to be a mummy before.

Xxx


----------



## Aurora CHK

So awesome! Wow! And you're already a mummy, but I know what you mean. :hugs:

Guys, am I still in? My bleeding stopped. Should there be more progression /should I keep my expectations low?


----------



## Aurora CHK

Would help to include the pic! It's just this one has fatter lines (eg the control line is darker too) rather than any progression, right? It's not lighter , is it? But should be darker if a viable pregnancy?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Emmi

Oh my God Aurora, that's bloody incredible!!! I was so hung up on needing lines to be darker but it never happened, and look at me!!! All I see is a whole load of positives!!!! You may have had strong implantation bleeding or you just maybe a bleeder, a good friend of mine is bleeding on and off but Baba is fine at 20 weeks.

When is your OTD??

Xxx


----------



## Aurora CHK

Oh thanks Emmi, you really think I'm still in? I stopped bleeding yesterday actually so do now believe it was implantation (obviously Flopsy and/or Mopsy have been up to something!!) but thought I needed much stronger progression for this to be considered viable - was presuming its just a matter of time before the lines fade? I'm cramping a lot still so still very (very very) scared... Did you post your FRERs on this thread? I will go back to try to see your piccies if so!

DH doesn't want me to test again for a couple of days. As if... :haha:

OTD is Monday. I will be 18'dpo' then. No blood tests or anything though. Just more POAS!


----------



## Emmi

Aurora CHK said:


> Oh thanks Emmi, you really think I'm still in? I stopped bleeding yesterday actually so do now believe it was implantation (obviously Flopsy and/or Mopsy have been up to something!!) but thought I needed much stronger progression for this to be considered viable - was presuming its just a matter of time before the lines fade? I'm cramping a lot still so still very (very very) scared... Did you post your FRERs on this thread? I will go back to try to see your piccies if so!
> 
> DH doesn't want me to test again for a couple of days. As if... :haha:
> 
> OTD is Monday. I will be 18'dpo' then. No blood tests or anything though. Just more POAS!

Honestly Honey, I was paranoid about the lines needing to be darker and spent hours googling tests and lines!! A line is a line, as long as they don't disappear then all good. And ironically, the tests from my clinic were really crap, the faintest line possible which would make you panic if you didn't know any better. 

You may have 2 burrowing in there so hence all the bleeding.

I didn't post any on here which is a shame as you would see pretty clearly what I mean. Just hang on in there, the thought of you and Lizzie both being pregnant is just bloody amazing!!!!!!!!:hugs:

Xxx


----------



## Bebe2

Oooohhh Aurora!! Don't have any glasses of wine just yet!! :wink wink:

Lizzie, Aurora - Hang in there till OTD!!  Lizzie is your OTD today? I think the fact that they put multiple embies in there always throws off us IVF gals. You never know with bleeding, FRER lines, strange betas, etc. if it's just one emby slowing down while the other implants just fine.

Redbean: So glad you're home now! Well, all that pumping will help your physical recovery at least (as far as shrinking that uterus back down). The first weeks are total chaos! With DD we made endless records of pumping, feeding, pee/poo diapers, etc. and promptly kept losing them, deleting them from the phone. . . .

Emmi, Amy: So close!!! Amy, your LO might have the same birthdate as my DD; she's a St. Patrick's Day baby - March 17.


----------



## Redbean

lizzie78 said:


> oh my goodness redbean I hadnt even thought about all that pumping! When do you think you will be bringing the girls home?
> 
> Maybe im on track then because i just want to cry today! Not how I thought I would feel.
> Do any of you ladies know whether it is safe to fly short haul during the first few weeks? We were planning to go to Mallorca next weekend for a few days and flights are booked as it didnt occur to me we would get a BFP. I think its ok but wondered if any of you havd come up against the same thing.

Not only did I fly, I spent an entire week at a conference and even hiked 6 miles in the August heat! Once they are in there, only a predisposed abnormality or abuse of alcohol/substances are going to mess w it. In other words, short of getting punched in the gut, there's nothing really you can or can't do other than trying to be calm, happy and healthy to change things. Taking a vacation sounds like it might help in that regard.


----------



## Aurora CHK

Damn, lost my long post! :growlmad:

Redbean, you are inspirational! And it's so nice that you still check in here and support us when you are so busy and getting so little rest. How are you all doing today? Hope you're feeling more comfortable.

I did manage to do as DH asked and not do another FRER test this morning. However to slake the POAS thirst I did do a cheapie. I have never had a line on a cheapie before, only FRERs and digis have ever given me a BFP. However I got one today! And as I had a bfn with the other one in the pack on Mon or Tues, I'm calling that progression and that I am STILL IN! I'm so hopeful. This was definitely our last try (with my eggs at least - jury still out on if we'd try with egg donor), so I'm frantically wishing. Hey, Lizzie and I technically just got in the door as 'bump buddies' with Emmi and Amy! 

Everyone else ok?


----------



## lizzie78

Thanks Redbean, I think its crazy that my clinic are so adamant abotu flying. I spoke to my acupuncturist about it last night too and she thought it was crazy. However, all that said i would blame myself if I flew and then lost the bean so it just isnt worth it. We wont be going. Bit gutted as if Aurora's is possibly a chemical then mine wont last much longer as my lines are the same. hey ho.

Emmi - our clinic's tests are awful, if I hadnt used other brands as well i wouldnt have bothered calling it a positive - technically its there but its not a line to instill any confidence!!!

Bebe - OTD was yesterday with BFPs. Hoping the lines are just as dark as they are going to get for me and stopping testing for now. I might do some ICs at the end of next week if im still not bleeding. Otherwise i have scan on 23rd march which will hopefully be 8 weeks exactly so we shall see.

Ok ladies, this is way tmi but i'm fretting so hoping you can reassure me. Last cycle when i was testing positive I had a dream that woke me up the day before the lines faded and turned into a chemical. It was 'ahem' sexy dream and i woke up orgasming :blush:. I know we arent allowed :sex: in the first trimester and assume its because the contractions arent good for the little one trying to hang on to the uterus. So i kind of blamed myself for the checmical. I woke up this morning with the same thing happening again but woke up just in time to stop myself from completely letting go :blush::blush: and now im scared that this bfp is going to go away all because my brain obviously does something weird when it feels pregnant :cry: Any advice?


----------



## Aurora CHK

Aw Lizzie I had the same thing last Saturday! :shy: we are such twinnies :friends: 
Some clinics recommend :sex: apparently so I'm sure it's ok. They're also all seemingly relaxed about sneezing and coughing. I think they just want to deny us any fun :growlmad: Evolution let us 'get off' as part of our baby-making activities, so I'm sure it must be ok.

I know how you feel though- I keep stupidly running due to lateness, then feeling SOOO knackered and start having cramps and spasms in my uterus, freaking me right out like 'Argh! What if I just killed bunny?'. From my understanding, if we can wrench them out or squish them with our activities, they were never going to go all the way anyway. Not very comforting I know, but hopefully we can stop holding ourselves so accountable for whether this all works :hugs:


----------



## Redbean

Actually the research shows that bding is good for the embryos: provides essential antibodies for lasting growth, so no worries there. All these warnings are old wives tales that all my doctors scoffed at. Even when I was diagnosed w Previn they said don't worry unless there is bleeding and then rest. 

I did it all in the early months, and I was in a much more precarious position, esp the bding, bc I knew I'd be going months without it later. Heck, if I could puke my guts out 10 times a day and not hurt my pg, an orgasm is fine. I mean, I was pulling muscles and peeing my pants it was so forceful! ;) This is time to enjoy, esp if you aren't sick, so don't fret!! Go out, love your hubby, have sexy dreams, and be active. Your baby or babies will love you for it. 

Aurora, I missed the part about thinking you were still in the game! Omg omg omg, I'm so excited for you! Yea! Stay positive ladies!


----------



## lizzie78

ha ha ha love you guys, thank you so much. Damn my stupid clinic and their no BD rule! xxxx


----------



## nobump

Trying to keep up on my phone by the pool. Rooting for you all. Sending hugs and good wishes.

Red hope you are managing to get some rest.

Managed to catch O but back to bleeding heavy day 15.. so passed off. 

Xx


----------



## Aurora CHK

Noooooooooooooo Red Bump that is soooo unfair and shitty. Bah.


----------



## lizzie78

no bump as Aurora said that is so unfair. Id say i hope you feel better soon but that wont help at all! x


----------



## Aurora CHK

Also, how do you have any lining left to bleed at that time? What a crock. You poor honeybee, No Bump :hugs:

Redbean, I thought I was out for sure, but now I just don't know :shrug: I will find out for sure this weekend. I still have BFPs (posted a pic on this thread yesterday) and I have stopped bleeding and it was definitely not my full period, so maybe there's a chance. I really really hope so.


----------



## amy8686

Oh Aurora, I'm cautiously so excited for you! I hope this is your lucky round. After I had bleeding around week 7, they never really figured out a good reason, but their best guess was that I was losing the twin that had originally implanted also. Hopefully it's something similar for you and there's a separate embryo hanging on tight!

Lizzie, my clinic was completely unconcerned about bding or flying, but I knew that if something happened I would blame myself. I didn't restrict bding since I'd heard what Redbean said, that it could actually help. But I decided that I wouldn't fly unless necessary... Just in case something went wrong, but also because who wants to get on a plane with pregnancy symptoms (especially nausea and sensitivity to smells)? 

Redbean, if we lived closer and the timing worked out, I'd totally pump some extra for you! I'm so impressed that you're doing this. Those girls are lucky to have such a dedicated mommy! Hope it gets easier and/or you find a good balance supplementing with formula or donor milk. 

Nobump - feel better! Ugh.

AFM, heartburn. That is all.


----------



## nobump

Thanks all I had posted last night but it didn't work. 

Bleeding has nor been constant. Spotting mostly in my cm but we I have bleed full on it has been after a bath... as I have fibroids the clots could be related to those. Put a tampon in pre shower this morning will wait to see if I have stopped or atleast enough to bd. Want to make the most of our holiday. Sorry lizzie hope you are holding out ok. How long is the no bd rule for?

Xxxx


----------



## nobump

Lizzie are you able to change dates of your trip?Xxx


----------



## lizzie78

Ha ha don't worry about me no bump enjoy the bding! We can't dtd until after the 12 weeks scan (fx'd). Poor Dh, I felt so [email protected] on the buserelin even that we haven't :sex: since the beginning of jan :wacko:


----------



## Aurora CHK

Ach I'm so missing BDing! Doing other stuff just isn't quite doing it for me :haha:


----------



## Redbean

I haven't touched my hubby since Xmas and won't be able to until May. Ugh it's killing me. For a while I think it affected our intimacy but we've adjusted. I hate getting used to it.


----------



## nobump

Oh lizzie I can relate to how crap burserlin makes you feel.

Maybe I should stick with TTC. I am sure your abstinence will be worth it.

Red I was going to suggest nassage. But with your hands full not sure you have the energy.

Xxxxx


----------



## lizzie78

Red, oh goodness I hadn't thought of that! Hopefully by May you will be feeling more like yourself though and Dh will be very very enthusiastic ;)

Nobump, don't you dare stick to tttc, you still need your miracle :) I do wonder though if there is some alternative to buserelin for you next time? I'd forgotten how bad it was but being on a stronger dose to time the horror hasn't faded yet!

Aurora lol you manage to sound like a saucy minx even when you don't say too much!

Xxx


----------



## Aurora CHK

:coolio:


----------



## Emmi

Am a nymho at the moment, keep pouncing on hubby but he is always worrying about hurting baby!!! My hormones are way crazy&#55357;&#56833;


Xxx


----------



## Aurora CHK

How does he think he will hurt him? Bless our menfolk they really don't get this stuff, eh? :)


----------



## Emmi

Maybe he thinks he will 'head butt' baby ;-) Honestly, men have no clue and I have needs!!

X


----------



## Redbean

Haha, I know. I was such a hornball too but was just too big. Couldn't move!


----------



## lizzie78

ha ha oh Emmi what a shame! Doesn't he realise he should make the most of it while tis on offer?! xxx


----------



## Redbean

Honestly, Emmi, that issue got to be really hard for me. Still is. Pretty sure hubby doesn't see me in that way anymore. We were still kind of newlyweds when I got pg too. The lactation consultant suggest he help stimulate my breasts and he kind of looked grossed out. It's bad enough to feel like your body is going to hell, but to feel unwanted too gets real. Try not to let it get to you, but if it does know that I understand.


----------



## Aurora CHK

Aw, bless his cotton socks; can you show him a diagram of female anatomy so that he can see that he can't get anywhere near baby? I know its probably not that he actually thinks it though, just one of those irrational worries like we have about things going wrong!


----------



## Emmi

I keep saying to him that he needs to get some whilst he can!! I have x rated dreams if I am not getting my quota so he needs to step up!!! I think it's just irrational thinking and I suppose getting jiggy with a whale lookalike must be hard!!!

Redbean, crikey, helping you stimulate your breasts may not be the best suggestion to get him to be intimate. I think hubby would find it interesting but most definitely wouldn't make him want to jump my bones!!
I think like you say, we don't want them to look at us differently, I still want to feel wanted and for him to always look at me with desire.

We were pretty much newly weds too before he had to go on the fertility journey, we were so.... errrrr...'romantic' in the early days and but then timed bonking with opk's was as erotic as toothpaste and then it was the ivf journey! But I have always been hot blooded and these hormones are crazy!! Oh it's tough being a woman sometimes ;-)

Xxx


----------



## Redbean

Well, since we can't bd, I'm trying to find any way for hubby to touch me: foot massage, breast massage, snuggling, hand holding...I have to ask him really nicely to do any of it. He's reluctant. After seeing me not just as a farting whale, but as a bloody mess he has to help in the bathroom, and then as a bf mother, not sure how I'll get sexy back.


----------



## Emmi

Redbean said:


> Well, since we can't bd, I'm trying to find any way for hubby to touch me: foot massage, breast massage, snuggling, hand holding...I have to ask him really nicely to do any of it. He's reluctant. After seeing me not just as a farting whale, but as a bloody mess he has to help in the bathroom, and then as a bf mother, not sure how I'll get sexy back.

Hubby is totally affectionate but we haven't gone through birth yet like you have.:wacko:
Like all things, time I guess. So many big changes for you both emotionally and for you physically and you really have just had your precious babies. I can't foresee how hubby will be so I guess gotta just wait....

Xxx


----------



## Aurora CHK

Ok ladies this is waaay tmi but as we're talking about it...

I jokingly promised DH that if he ever managed to knock me up I would *ahem* perform a certain intimate act on him at least once a week throughout pregnancy as long as morning sickness didn't make it too challenging (ok now you all know what I'm talking about :lolly:

I know it's not gonna get our jollies in the same way as :sex: but might it be a way to interest our SOs in some intimacy? Feedback on this idea NOT required as I realise it's extremely personal and apols if that was too much info for anyone!! :sick:


----------



## Redbean

Yes, I did that for awhile and then he started turning me down! (I'm hoping bc he felt bad)

We were fine until I was seriously so big I couldn't move so I imagine you ladies won't have these issues. HOWEVER, in a vaginal birth the man sees a lot he doesn't want to, which wasn't as bad for me. Just warning you, it is GRAPHIC. I've seen one live. Some hubbies stay on the north end, but they still have a nose to smell &#65533;&#65533;


----------



## Emmi

Yeah Redbean, I know hubby will want to see everything but it concerns me that he will never look at 'it' the same way again......

Hubby loved getting his special treat Aurora but as Redbean said, he would then turn it down. But when I wasn't so big, we would get jiggy and all good. But now the combination of stress at work and worrying about baby has nearly turned him into a monk!!! I on the other have become a horn devil!!!

xx


----------



## nobump

Aurora hubby doesn't get the treat very often, I want the little swimmers to be deposited elsewhere if you know what I mean :haha:

Emmi, oh you poor thing... I agree with Aurora suggest a picture may help, often easier to visual things.

Redbean, I hope you get back to your sexy self soon.... I am sure you DH is busy with you precious babies and he is there to love and support you, as they say all good things come to those who wait.

Wee moan from me copied from another post as I am back home can use lap top!

Unfortunately I am still bleeding, so phoned and got an emergency doc appointment and he has prescribe Norethisterone 3 times a day (days 5 to 25 of cycle) so can take for the next 5-7 days to see if it helps.. he also recommended I take iron 3 times a day again... I am also having bloods done to check my thyroid and blood count, need to book an appointment to get bloods taken. Doc has also encourage me to make a decision one way or another soon.... Will look to book private appointment soon... I just feel worn out... want this to end one way or another... I just need to make up my mind which way... sorry to put a negative post... I have a counseling session on Thursday, hopefully this will help.

xx


----------



## amy8686

Nobump, I hope you can catch a break soon! Crazy. Glad you're getting help.

Redbean, sorry to hear it's been so hard for you guys. I realize this time period is actually a significant chunk of your marriage so far, but realize that it's short-lived in the context of the rest of your marriage to come. You will look back fondly on this time one day for the joys it did bring, even if bd'ing or feeling remotely attractive wasn't part of it. I'm sure your hubby will have no trouble at all bouncing back when you're ready... he's just focused on other (more important) things right now.

The way I see it is that all of our husbands, by virtue of the fact that they've been willing to go through all this IVF nonsense, are a dedicated bunch. It's gonna take more than birth-related ickiness, seeing our bodies change, and helping us in the bathroom to turn them off from us in the long run!

Between me being uncomfortable and now being cautious of the placenta previa, we haven't been doing too much either. It's hard and I do long for more closeness, but we've settled into a "it'll happen later" attitude. Hopefully we'll be able to find time/motivation later. My husband is still cutely affectionate but it's taken a decidedly unsexy turn, like rubbing my belly and cuddling lots (he's been taking advantage of my new internal heater and warming himself on me at night). 

I'm sure it'll get to me if it lasts too long post-baby.

Got my date today - looks like it'll be a St. Patty's baby as long as I don't bleed sooner. We're scheduled on the 17th, bright and early in the morning!


----------



## lizzie78

Whoohoo for your date Amy, great news. I just had a little giddy shiver for you :)

Red, Emmi I dont have anything helpful to add but what the other ladies are saying makes sense to me. I'm trying hard no tot think of when I get to that position as DH is not going to be great... :)

I have to say you are a dedicated bunch, I haven't offered DH any "treats" unless you count making sure there is something for dinner each night and i'm guessing that isnt what you are all talking about ;) 

Nobump - you should get it off your chest here that's what we are for. I'm sorry if you have said this before but I can't remember. Dont any of the Drs you have seen think any of the problems that you are having could be related to why TTC is so challenging for you? Considering the hell you go through just with AF it doesn't seem like it could be unrelated or am I being incredibly stupid? I'm not surprised you are worn out or feeling down by everything at the moment but its such a hard thing to make a decision about that it cant be rushed x


----------



## Aurora CHK

Nobump, my heart breaks for you every day. You are so supportive to us all and really deserve to have your dream. Counselling has been a life-saver for me through this journey and I'm really glad you're getting some support here too. Like Lizzie said, vent here all you need - I know I have, do and will! X


----------



## Aurora CHK

Gorgeous goddesses, if your menfolk aren't back to salivating over your luscious forms soon I'll eat my hat. Evolutionarily they're programmed not to be randy atm as nature wants them to stick around to give their offspring resources rather than start sniffing round the next fertile lady. I know that doesn't help atm so in the meantime I hope you are giving yourselves a lot of personal loving care! :kiss:


----------



## Emmi

Aww No bump, you really have been through it and you really are so supportive to all of us, very humbling&#8230;..I so wish I had some words of wisdom but I do know the pain and I really hope that the counselling will help. Big hugs.

Ahhhh, a St Patrick&#8217;s day baby possibly for you Amy, how wonderful. I was trying to avoid the 17th as that&#8217;s my brothers birthday!! But the luck of the Irish is with him and will be with your Baba too.

Aurora and Lizzie, how are you both doing??? I can&#8217;t scroll back, have you both had you OTD&#8217;s??? Sending so much sticky dust to you both.

How are you Bebe, thinking of you honey.

How are things Redbean?? Really hope you are getting there healthwise and your 3 beauties are doing good??

Well I guess that&#8217;s the thing, our OH&#8217;s have stuck by us through all the ivf hideousness so am sure we&#8217;ll ride the sexy time drought&#8230;.. I know hubby still finds me attractive but I guess me carrying his baby has made him think I am some fragile china figurine when I am actually a robust Randy sex machine!!! 

Xxx


----------



## amy8686

Hi girls,

In light of our recent conversations about bd'ing and such, I thought I'd share a podcast that I just listened to and found helpful. The podcast is called The Longest Shortest Time and the episode is "Parents' Guide to Getting it On." I found it free on iTunes.

It's entertaining (Dan Savage is on it), but it also touches on all of the frustrations we've been discussing as well as some that I bet we'll be experiencing soon enough. :-/ They give suggestions, but mainly I liked it just for the perspective that all parents go through this, it's ok, and it'll pass. Look it up if you have some time. Redbean, sorry I didn't find it while you were sitting around on bedrest!

Aurora and Lizzie, how's pregnancy treating you???


----------



## Redbean

Thanks, Amy and ladies. I'll give it a listen as I'm pumping. 

Hope all are well. Sorry I'm at a loss for words and a bit brain dead. I feel like I've been hit by a bus. Pumping for three after surgery and w preeclampsia is like trying for a marathon. I'm losing a pound a day.


----------



## Emmi

Thanks for that Amy, will listen to it whilst I have some time at the moment! I walk the dog a couple of miles to make sure I exercise but the rest of the time is spent more and more like a beached whale!!

Wow, red, that is pretty extreme in what your body is going through. Am sure it's so very tough and I so feel for you. Hope that you are being looked after by hubby and family, I don't want to see you waste away!!

Xxx


----------



## nobump

Hi counselling was good. Booked another session for April. It may be my last.

Will look to get notes so we can have a private consultation and either try again or stop try and sort out my bleeding issues.

Back at work. Shattered. 

Not long now Amy xxx

Emmi hopw you manage to get some fun.

Rdbean your doing a great job.

Xx


----------



## Aurora CHK

No Bump, why might it be your last - as you're feeling better or don't want to / can't continue with it? 

How is everyone else? Redbean, how are you coping? Emmi, Amy, are you READY?! Huge hugs to my lovely Lizzie who I miss very much at the moment.

I am seriously losing my cool, tomorrow is D-Day and I have never been so scared in my life (except for my last POAS!). I am sure that baby has disappeared again already as I don't really have any symptoms (nothing that couldn't easily be just the progesterone or post-IVF for example) so I am beside myself with worry. I thought it was a good idea not testing again after OTD but now I am not so sure as I have literally no idea if I've been pregnant for the last week or not. Please pray for me / think of me / whatever you have the beliefs, energy or time for. Thank you xxxxx


----------



## Emmi

Aurora CHK said:


> No Bump, why might it be your last - as you're feeling better or don't want to / can't continue with it?
> 
> How is everyone else? Redbean, how are you coping? Emmi, Amy, are you READY?! Huge hugs to my lovely Lizzie who I miss very much at the moment.
> 
> I am seriously losing my cool, tomorrow is D-Day and I have never been so scared in my life (except for my last POAS!). I am sure that baby has disappeared again already as I don't really have any symptoms (nothing that couldn't easily be just the progesterone or post-IVF for example) so I am beside myself with worry. I thought it was a good idea not testing again after OTD but now I am not so sure as I have literally no idea if I've been pregnant for the last week or not. Please pray for me / think of me / whatever you have the beliefs, energy or time for. Thank you xxxxx

Awwww Darling, I know how tough it is, all the more harder as there are no right symptoms or bad symptoms, just makes you go crazy!!

Praying and thinking of you, am heartbroken for Lizzie so am hoping that you still have a sticky bean.

Xxx


----------



## Emmi

nobump said:


> Hi counselling was good. Booked another session for April. It may be my last.
> 
> Will look to get notes so we can have a private consultation and either try again or stop try and sort out my bleeding issues.
> 
> Back at work. Shattered.
> 
> Not long now Amy xxx
> 
> Emmi hopw you manage to get some fun.
> 
> Rdbean your doing a great job.
> 
> Xx

One day at a time Honey, so many stages and ups and downs so really hoping that you find a way forward.:hugs:

Xxx


----------



## nobump

It may be last session if I start a private cycle, not sure if I will still be eligible for NHS counseling. I only go once a month at the moment, it just allows me to talk to someone outside of the situation.

I am now day 1 of new cycle and bleeding through super tampons in 2 hours... went an got bloods checked this morning, will find out results later this week. 

Aurora, sending you positive vibes, wishing you well for the scan tomorrow XXX

Emmi, how much longer do you have to go? xx

Not sure if we will do another cycle, having mixed thoughts, was hard seeing my brothers kids at the weekend, saw 4 out of 3, they are to 3 mums, complex story, one mum is expecting, the other is a waste of space, and is his current partner, has a 4 month year old with him, it was hard seeing my folks dote on there new grand child. My other half is fab with them, why does it work easily for some and just not at all for others... not sure we have the energy to do IVF again... maybe I just need to start planning more holidays!


----------



## amy8686

Nobump - Planning more holidays is a great idea! I hope the time off will help you come to the best decision.

Lizzie and Aurora - Stalked your news on your other threads... Sending you both lots of love. I'm sure this thread will be harder to visit as babies start appearing, but please know that we're still thinking of you. Hugs.


----------



## Aurora CHK

Thanks Amy :hugs: I'm beyond devastated but grateful for the support of my dear B&B buddies who I know all understand x


----------



## Redbean

amy8686 said:


> Nobump - Planning more holidays is a great idea! I hope the time off will help you come to the best decision.
> 
> Lizzie and Aurora - Stalked your news on your other threads... Sending you both lots of love. I'm sure this thread will be harder to visit as babies start appearing, but please know that we're still thinking of you. Hugs.

Wait, what news? Nooooo. Doesn't sound good. Are you girls ok?

Nobump, I feel your frustration from here. I know what that's like as I have a ton of siblings and nieces/nephews. Nothing irked me more than seeing my sister (9 yrs younger) have kids before me when I couldn't even find a good man much less get pg. Just keep truckin. I think planning more holidays is a fabulous idea. 

So, it turns out I was struggling so much bc I have something called endometritis, an infection of my uterus. I'm now on antibiotics, so hoping life will get easier. At least the achy chills will go away. Who knew that the pg complications would just keep going and going...


----------



## Aurora CHK

Redbean, as per our signatures we both had another chemical pregnancy. We both got past our OTDs but our pregnancies stopped progressing around week 5. It was likely the last time either of us could try (finances, flogging dead horses, pain of going through it etc). Not trying to speak for Lizzie but I know how much she is understandably hurting so hopefully this is a close enough summary that she doesn't have to try to say too much more if she can't at the moment.


----------



## lizzie78

Nobump - you may find that the clinic you choose to go privately with offer counselling. I can't remember exactly but i think i get 3 free sessions with mine which im thinking of taking up. I guess it may not be ideal as you would be swapping counsellor but it might still help :hugs:

Redbean, I seriously can't believe the amount of complications you have had to put up with. Glad the latest one has been diagnosed and really hope this is the last of it and you start to feel better and better. How are those gorgeous girls of yours? :kiss:

Amy - as Aurora said, thank you. can't believe you only have days left!xxx

Emmi - not long now sweetie how are you??

Bebe - not sure if you are still reading but hope that you are ok

Aurora - I just feel so helpless for both of us right now but know that i'm thinking of you and am around if you need anything x

I'm going to go and update my journal next and try to get everythign out and onto paper in one place so short update from me. My miscarriage has finally started this morning which in some ways is a relief as i've been waiting for it for a week and it has just seems to last forever. Had my WTF appointment yesterday so lots to think about.

xxx


----------



## nobump

Redbean hopefully the meds will help.

I have been off work this week
AF appeared on Tuesday full flow. Wednesday was non stop bleeding through super Ts in an hour. Doc put me on mefanamic acid and transanemic acid will restart northisterone soon. Think body needs a break from bleeding. Slept a lot. 

Red my little bros other half had a c section 5 months ago and she is still having back pain. She has started physio. Only one baby but she was breech. 

Xxxx


----------



## Emmi

Sorry for a me post, still in hospital but will catch up with everyone and everything when I get home.

Well, am finally a mummy..... Alexander Gabriel Krishan born on 13th March, he is so beautiful and we are so in love and I know how very lucky I am....... Induction and birth was something else but strange how you easily forget.

Love to you Aurora and Lizzie, I really am thinking about you both. 

Xxx


----------



## nobump

Emmi said:


> Sorry for a me post, still in hospital but will catch up with everyone and everything when I get home.
> 
> Well, am finally a mummy..... Alexander Gabriel Krishan born on 13th March, he is so beautiful and we are so in love and I know how very lucky I am....... Induction and birth was something else but strange how you easily forget.
> 
> Love to you Aurora and Lizzie, I really am thinking about you both.
> 
> Xxx

Congratulations xxxx


----------



## lizzie78

Emmi - huge congratulations to you all and what a lovely name. You say you are still in hospital, are you ok?? xxx


----------



## Emmi

lizzie78 said:


> Emmi - huge congratulations to you all and what a lovely name. You say you are still in hospital, are you ok?? xxx

All fine with me, little one had a little infection but as they are so cautious here, it's 5 days of antibiotics to be administered here, but he and me are just fine and dandy:hugs::hugs::hugs:

xxx


----------



## Aurora CHK

Congratulations!! Wonderful news. Alexander is one of our fave names and my cat is Gabriel :) loads and loads of love xxx


----------



## Bebe2

Hi Ladies,
I've been away for a bit but checking in and catching up. 

Amy- Are you up tomorrow?? Good luck!!!

Emmi- CONGRATULATIONS!!! So glad that you and the LO are doing well. Enjoy every moment of this very special time! Love the name!

Nobump- I imagine it must really take away your energy to be losing so much blood. I really hope they can help you with the medications and ideally solve underlying causes. Holidays sound good. 

Redbean- Ugh! I'm glad that they have diagnosed you and I hope that you're on the road to recovery now. I hope your little sweet things are doing well!

Aurora & Lizzie- Thinking of you and sending lots of hugs. 

For me with the m/c it has been such a long process of waiting. It was over a month ago that we found out that it wasn't working, it's been 3 weeks since the D&C, and my Hcg level is only just now getting back down to 0. I still haven't had a normal period. DH and I will try one more time but it seems very unlikely with my record this year and my current age (43 now). We are coming to terms with realizing that it's not likely to happen.


----------



## BabyDancing13

Congratulations Emmi :) xx


----------



## Aurora CHK

Thanks Bebe. Thinking of you too.

All the best, Amy. Hope AGK doing brilliantly, Emmi.

Love to everyone else x


----------



## nobump

Thanks bebe. I am hoping next period will be normal. Just spotting now. On northisterone for another week. 

Sounds as if you have had a tough time. Hope things return to normal soon. Think we reach a point when enough is enough. You will know what is best for you both.

Xxxx


----------



## amy8686

Aaaaaaand it's a boy! Miles was born this morning. He is perfect. 

The c section was amazingly quick and easy. I feel pretty ok now, but ask me again in an hour when they make me stand up. 

The whole thing is still surreal... I really have a baby now???

Hope you're all doing as well as can be.


----------



## nobump

Congratulations Amy XXXX


----------



## lizzie78

Congratulations Amy brilliant news! Xxx


----------



## Bebe2

Congratulations on your little St. Patrick's Day baby!!! Enjoy your little sweet thing!!


----------



## BabyDancing13

Congrats Amy x


----------



## Aurora CHK

Well done, Amy! Kisses to Miles x


----------



## nobump

Redbean don't know if you seen the program on stv last night The triplets are comming. I am just watching it now. There is a couple who have had ivf and another couple with twin to twin issues. 

Hope you are doing well xxxx


----------



## nobump

Time for me to moan.... day 35 and still bleeding.... had a couple of days with little or no blood thought today was one.... bur no nearly flooded on way home from work. So tired of alk this. Got docs on Monday not sure if there us anything else that can be done.


----------



## nobump

Time for me to moan.... day 35 and still bleeding.... had a couple of days with little or no blood thought today was one.... bur no nearly flooded on way home from work. So tired of alk this. Got docs on Monday not sure if there us anything else that can be done.


----------



## Aurora CHK

Oh gosh No Bump, you poor peanut. How horrid. I can't even imagine how you must feel both emotionally and physically. Hope the docs can do something - anything- to hèlp x


----------



## lizzie78

No bump that is crazy, there must be something that they haven't considered because you really shouldn't have to go through this. Hope it has at least eased off a bit today and that you get some useful suggestions from the doc tomorrow xxx


----------



## nobump

The doc I saw today was really nice, he listened to me, and is going to ask his colleague some questions and if necessary contact the gynae who I saw and ask him some more questions. He prescribed more of the same meds, I have to take all 3 each day, and to go back to see him next week. He also took my blood pressure which he said was normal, I managed to burst a blood vessel in my eye last week and this is a sign of high blood pressure... however I think it is my sneezes that did it. 

Think it is decision time, but something is stopping me saying yes to trying the coil, even for a year, as I think a year from now would be to late, but then again, I don;t think IVF would work for us if we tried it again... but it is so hard to throw the towel in.

How's everyone doing?


----------



## Redbean

nobump said:


> Redbean don't know if you seen the program on stv last night The triplets are comming. I am just watching it now. There is a couple who have had ivf and another couple with twin to twin issues.
> 
> Hope you are doing well xxxx

No, I didn't see it. I'll search for that. I've been keeping the tv on but I don't watch much. I have about ten min down time between feeds. 

So, I tried reading a bit on your issues but not sure I have it right. They want to put you on a coil for a year?? Because of the bleeding? That doesn't sound good. I hope they figure out what's going on. Hormones can really mess w your body.


----------



## nobump

I imagine you are kept busy by your 3 buddles of joy. If you sky/cable you maybe able to download. 

I am still bleeding. Had issue trying to get mefenamic acid had to get script written in different dose. Think there is a supply issue. Been heavier this week but not on par with full AF. Due back to docs on Wednesday. 

Think we are ready to call it quits. Want our life back. I am exhausted by it all. Can't see what the can do to help me conceive if I can't stop bleeding. Guess burserlin might ve an option but would they prescribe this for persistent bleeding. Would it solve the problem? 

They are keen for me to use the coil as they think it would stop the bleeding and give my body a break. However as I turn 40 in a few weeks if I opt for the coil I will be stopping TTC forever. DH is 50 we need to be sensible on when to call it quits. Need to goback to enjoying what we have and not dwelling on what we have lost. I was out for dinner with a friend who for medical reasons many years ago knew she wouldn't have kids. She says it gets easier over time. Although noted as she has never been through IVF she is not sure if the fact that I have lost babies/failec ivf cycles will make it harder. Life is cruel. 
Sorry for moan.
How is everyone else? 
Post some cheery news.
Xxx


----------



## amy8686

Just thinking of you girls. How's everyone doing?


----------



## Emmi

Yes, how is everyone???

All good with me though am so knackered, Alexander is still feeding lots through the night. But I can't complain, he is adorable. He's already 8 and half weeks, time is flying!!

How is everyone else??

Xxx


----------



## nobump

That is great about Alexander.

I am recovering from a hysteroscopy and d&c which I had last week, unfortunately they didn't manage to remove the fybriod entirely, so need to go back for another op, just waiting on details. Sadly I had been bleening for around 90 days more on than off. Still not sure if we will try another cycle, I am just not ready to have the coil fitted and closing the door on all our chances...


----------



## Emmi

Anyone here still around?? frantically waving!! X


----------



## nobump

Hi Emmi,

Waving back at you, how are you doing? How Alexander?

I still check in, but think we are past the point of trying, just NTNP, and enjoying life, with the odd low moments thrown in.

x


----------



## Emmi

nobump said:


> Hi Emmi,
> 
> Waving back at you, how are you doing? How Alexander?
> 
> I still check in, but think we are past the point of trying, just NTNP, and enjoying life, with the odd low moments thrown in.
> 
> x

Hello Lovely, good to hear from you. Ahhhh well, I hope it has lessened the pressure for you both though I can imagine the low moments that you have. Really hope you are doing okay.

We're doing great, Alexander is 1 next month which is just crazy!! He is running around now and up to so much mischief but I can't complain.

Xxx


----------



## Aurora CHK

:wave: I'm here! Probably temporarily (I have a surprise BFP that I'm currently waiting to see if it goes the way of the former four!) - I'm 4wks4days pg so another fortnight til I will feel remotely like 'it might be different this time' but then again it's my first natural pregnancy in 2.5years so could be different this time! Fingers crossed... Love to anybody that sees this! Xxx


----------



## amy8686

Love back to you, Aurora! Thanks for checking in with your old friends. :)

I saw your diary post today... fingers crossed that things are ok! Thinking of you.


----------



## Aurora CHK

Thanks Amy. Sadly I am definitely miscarrying again. That's five for five.


----------



## amy8686

:(


----------

